# High Intensity Angel



## King Silverback (Jul 3, 2005)

Here is my new journal, I will be cycling 3 different w/o's in 2 week intervals!!!

Workout Routine 1 (2 weeks)
Split A-Chest/Back/Traps
Split B-Legs/Abs
Split C-Delts/Biceps/Triceps

Workout Routine 2 (2 weeks)
Uppers
Lowers

Workout Routine 3 (2 weeks)
Push
Legs
Pull

Will be following a 4 count negative, 2 count positive with NO stopping inbetween the negative and positive phase!!! Constant tension and Perfect FORM is the key here, weights aren't as important to me right now!!!


----------



## Seanp156 (Jul 3, 2005)

Looking good, I got the first post ! 

 Isn't it kind of hard to do legs and abs on the same day? I've tried a few times and always feel like puking...


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 3, 2005)

I'm really excited to see how you do and like this Angel. Can't wait for the first w/o!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 3, 2005)

*Today Split A*

*Chest/Back/Traps*
All sets to failure, NO rest in between exercises for same bodypart and 30 seconds rest in between BodyParts!!!
Rep cadence is:
4 count Negative
2 count Positive

*10 minute warm-up on the Stationary Bike:* 

*CHEST*
*Iso Vertical Chest Press*
240x11 (Stay till I HIT 12 Reps)
*DB Incline Press*
60x10 (Stay till I HIT 12 Reps)
*Pec Dec*
120x15 (Will up weight next time to reach failure between 8-12 Reps)

*BACK*
*Bent Over Rows*
185x9 (Stay till I HIT 12 Reps)
*Hammer Strength Pulldowns*
80(each side)x8 1/2 (Stay till I HIT 12 Reps)
*DB Pullovers*
70x9 (Stay till I HIT 12 Reps)

*TRAPS*
*BB Shrugs*
185x15 (Will Up the weight for next time)
*DB Leaning forward Shrugs*
70x12 (Stay till I HIT 15 Reps)

*W/O Time : 16 Minutes*

Might not look like alot, and I WILL get better, but this was a decent starting point for me!!!

My Rep Ranges are this for each Bodypart:
Chest / 8-12
Back / 8-12
Traps / 12-15
Delts / 8-12
Biceps / 8-12
Triceps / 8-12

Legs / 12-20

Hope I explained everything enough for you to understand and follow along!!!


----------



## Seanp156 (Jul 3, 2005)

Geez only 16 minutes. So basically, you're going to failure on each exercise, right?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 3, 2005)

Wow, 16 min in the gym!!! How much did you warm-up prior to? 

Looks like a great w/o Angel, nice weights and nice control with your cadence! I think you'll be upping weight like crazy though in the next couple of weeks


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 3, 2005)

*Brother Sean* - Yes sir, every set to failure!!!

*Brother Rocco* - I will always be doin 10 minutes warm-up on the bike before every workout, I will edit and post that now!!! Thanks for the support and I hope I will be upping weights, the right way of course!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 3, 2005)

Oh, you will  Are you doing any warm-up sets or since your shooting for higher Rep ranges you don't feel it's necessary?


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 3, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Oh, you will  Are you doing any warm-up sets or since your shooting for higher Rep ranges you don't feel it's necessary?


Thanks for the vote of confidence!!! No, no warm up sets, exactly what you said, I feel warming up on the bike and the first few reps are enough to warm the muscles up, plus there is NO jerking involved, only smooth and constant motion, ya know!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 3, 2005)

No rest in between exercises ???   DAMN!!

That looks like a tough quick workout!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 3, 2005)

Brother YM, No Sir, no rest!!! The only rest is 30 seconds in between BodyParts!!!Just wait till I get better at it, I will be doing Uppers in about 20-25 minutes during Upper/Lower training!!! Thank you for the support, much appreciated!!!


----------



## Alaric (Jul 3, 2005)

Awesome workout Angel!  I'd love to try those short/quick workouts, but I really need my long RI.  I have absolutely no stamina.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 3, 2005)

Great workout! I like the idea of varying the split.  I would personally go for a change every 3 weeks instead of 2.  Two just seems short to me.

As far as the tempo goes I like it.  But, there are a lot of things you can do as far as tempo with your lifts.  Especially through the cycles.  You can train joint actions like some days work more towards a longer isometric and others more towards a longer eccentric and others more towards explosive concentrics etc.....jsut to vary things up.  

here are some really cool eccentric and isometric ideas I have for a few exercises that you may want to give a shot:

bench press
eccentric- 4 count down to about 1.5" above the chest.
isometric- at 1.5" above the chest hold for a 3 count.
concentric- after the 3 count lower the bar all the way down to touch the chest and then drive the weight back up.


bicep curls (superset)
Isometric BB curl- heaviest wieght you can handle and just hold it with your elbows at 90 degrees out in front of you for 40-60sec.  Immediatly after that go and do 10-12 reps of preacher curls or DB curls.

Those are just some...there are a million ideas for training joint actions.  You can squat to 3 different isometric points......Quater squat down and pause for three.....decend from there to parallel and hold for three decend to ATG and hold for three....fire it back up!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 3, 2005)

*Brother Alaric* - Thanks for the encouragement, I really appreciate it!!! I hear ya on the longer RI's too, I had to lay on a bench for about 10 minutes when I was done, I felt so light headed and nauseaus!!! It's definatly Intensive   
You should give it a try sometime  

*Brother Patrick* - Thank you too, I LOVE your ideas, will have to encorporate them, especially the one with the biceps, really interesting stuff, thanks for the extra info, much appreciated!!!  I understand about too short of a time frame, maybe I will cycle every 3 weeks instead   
Thanks for that idea too!!!


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 3, 2005)

Look at this.  What a good workout.  On this HST thing I'm doing I'm doing my working set to failure, but I'm really not getting as sore as I did on my 1-2 sets to failure like I was doing a couple weeks back.  Please give me the update on whether or not your sore tommorow.

Awesome workout, awesome routine.  Your on your way!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 3, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Look at this.  What a good workout.  On this HST thing I'm doing I'm doing my working set to failure, but I'm really not getting as sore as I did on my 1-2 sets to failure like I was doing a couple weeks back.  Please give me the update on whether or not your sore tommorow.
> 
> Awesome workout, awesome routine.  Your on your way!


Brother Sox, I am sore NOW!!! I have never been sore the same day, NEVER!!! Thanks for the vote of confidence, I appreciate it more than you know!!!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 4, 2005)

HAPPY FOURTH ARCHIE!!! Wow, bro, those are some INSANE numbers, considering what RR's and RI's your pullin, Im impressed! But, needless to say, I expect no less than the best from you!!! 16 minutes is completely mindblowing! I like the routine, man, thats pretty crazy!! AHH!!!! Archie, I hope this routine treats you well, my friend!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 4, 2005)

Thank you Brother Fish!!! Very much apreciate that!!!


*Happy 4th To All*


----------



## MorteSubite (Jul 4, 2005)

Very intense workout, Arch. New splits looks quite interesting!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 4, 2005)

I need to explore rep cadence.  Good lookin' stuff Michael!


----------



## P-funk (Jul 4, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> I need to explore rep cadence.  Good lookin' stuff Michael!



everyone needs to explore rep cadance.


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 4, 2005)

looks like the Angel-man hows it under control in here   Wouldn't of expected anything less


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 4, 2005)

*wow!!*

holy crap, 16 minutes!!!!!!!!!!!   

great workout angel, your intensity is amazing!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 5, 2005)

Heya bud...damn 16 minutes you were kidding when you said you didn't have the time LOL!  Good stuff man!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 5, 2005)

Do you ever run out of smilies??? I must know... You found a hamburger one!!!


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jul 5, 2005)

a new journal!! High Intensity Angel, I love it! looks like you're off to a great start w/ the cycles


----------



## SuperFlex (Jul 5, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Here is my new journal, I will be cycling 3 different w/o's in 2 week intervals!!!
> 
> Workout Routine 1 (2 weeks)
> Split A-Chest/Back/Traps
> ...


Hmmm interesting...  If it works well for you I might give this a shot as well. What kind of sets and reps are you going with? Are you mixing that up as well?


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 5, 2005)

*Brother Morte* - Thank you, I'm trying!!!

*Brother Paul* - Rep Cadence is awesome, you can't lift as much, but the feel you get is amazingly Intense!!! People look at me and ask, didn't you do such and such before? I smile and have to say, yes, but not correctly!!! Definatly give it a go!!!

*Brother Patrick* - Ditto, indeed!!!

*Brother Gary* - Thank you for the encouragement!!!

*Sister Billie* -   You would be suprised how long those 16 minutes felt!!! Thank you too, I appreciate it!!!

*Brother Bolt* -   , thank you Brother!!!

*Brother Fish* - No, not yet!!!  Still waiting for my burger too!!!  

*Sister Cris* - Thank you, I'm trying!!!

*Brother BKC* - Thanks for stopping by!!! 1 set to failure for each exercise, rep ranges are basically 8-12 for upper body, and 12 -20 for lower!!! Hope I explained good enough, glad to have ya along!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 5, 2005)

*Today Split B*

*10 minute warm-up on stationary bike*

*Squat - Just below parallel, narrow stance*
305x20 (Up in weight next time) 

*Leg Press*
360x20 (Up in weight next time)

*Leg Extensions*
105x13 (Stay till I HIT 15 reps)

*SLD's*
225x12 (Stay till I HIT 15 reps)

*Lying Leg Curls*
75x15 (Up in weight next time)

*Calve Raises*
225x17 (Stay till I HIT 20 reps)

*Weighted Crunches*
45x16 (Stay till I HIT 20 reps)

*Leg-Ins (V-Ups)*
0x16 (Stay till I HIT 20 reps)

*Workout Time : 14 minutes*

Not really too happy with todays w/o, but this is my first time back with HIT in over a year, so It'll take some time to adjust!!!

I have decided to go to 20 reps only on Squats and Leg Presses for now, the rest will be 12-15 reps!!!

Again, the weights are not alot, but really concentrating on perfect form and feel!!!
How did everyone's 4th of July go?


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 6, 2005)

*Workout Time : 14 minutes*


YOU AREN'T GOING TO BE ABLE TO WALK TOMORROW!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 6, 2005)

HOLY COW!!!!!! GREAT w/o Angel. Those squats are INSANE!!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 6, 2005)

OH... MAH... GOWSH... thats insane... 360x20!!! WOW,  FAT PROPS TO ARCHIEE!!!!

oh wait... I cant read...

Wow, i feel really stupid all the sudden. I thought that read 360x20 on squats...

305x20 is mondo impressive!!!


----------



## Seanp156 (Jul 6, 2005)

Personally, I think the 305x20 squats is quite a bit more impressive than the leg press !!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 6, 2005)

wow, that's intense archy, great job!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 6, 2005)

305 x 20 on SQUATS!!!    Wow!!!

How are your legs feeling today


----------



## MorteSubite (Jul 6, 2005)

Great workout, Arch! Let us know when you can walk again!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 6, 2005)

*Brother Rocco* - Thanks, I appreciate that!!! I felt great doin them, now, not so great!!!  

*Brother Fish* -   Your killin me!!! Thanks to you also my Friend!!!

*Brother Sean* - Thank you, much appreciated!!!  

*Sister Billie* - Thank you, real quick, and yet SO hard to do!!! Thanks again!!!  

*Brother YM* - Thank you also my Friend!!! My legs are Extremely sore and tender to the touch!!!

*Brother Morte* - Thank you very much!!! I can walk, just not sure how to describe it!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 6, 2005)

Looks like it took ya till 8pm to get up off the crapper... sux using the upper body to pull yourself up b/c I know for damn sure you couldn't use your legs!!

Awsome w/o man!!!!  Your crazy!!


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 6, 2005)

Just think. In the time it takes me to deposit a solid in the bathroom, you have just completed one of the most intense workouts around. Thats an unbelievable workout.


----------



## SuperFlex (Jul 7, 2005)

I borrowed your sig pic bro...


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 7, 2005)

*Brother Bolt* - 

 Thanks Brother!!! They hurt like crazy today!!!

*Brother Sox* -   Your killin me!!! Thank you also my Friend!!!

*Brother BKC* -   No problem Brother!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 7, 2005)

*Today Split C

10 Minute Warm-Up on Stationary Bike

DB Overhead Shoulder Presses
65x11 (Stay till HIT 12 reps) Held last rep 1/2 way up for a 15 count

Side Laterals
25x9 (Stay till HIT 12 reps) Held last rep for a 15 count

Reverse Pec Dec
120x11 (Stay till HIT 12 reps) Held last rep for 15 count

Flex BB Curls
65x12 (Up weight next time) Held last rep for a 15 count

Incline Hammer Curl w/supination
30x8 1/2 (Stay till HIT 12 reps) Held last rep for a 15 count

Cable Curls
60x12 (Up weight next time) Held last rep for 15 count

CG Bench Press
185x9 1/2 (Stay till HIT 12 reps) Held last rep for 15 count

Overhead DB presses
70x10 (Stay till HIT 12 reps) Held last rep for 15 count

V-Bar Pushdowns
100x12 (Up in weight next time) Held last rep for 15 count

W/O Time : 15 Minutes

Experimenting with Static holds (I think thats what they are) Thanks to Brother Patrick putting a bug in my ear!!! You would be suprised that even after failure how strong you remain in the holding or negative phase!!!

I asked someone to spot me on the CG Benches and they laughed at me, "only 185 and you need a spot?"
So I smiled and asked someone else, and they spotted me   

Afterwards the jerk who made fun of me was benching like 275 and yelling the whole time, well justice came for me....... He got caught up and couldn't lift the bar to the holders, he looked at me and said he was sorry, could I please help him, I did, and he promptly looked around and yelled, "thats how its done!!!" I just shook my head and said your welcome, man some people can be real jerks!!!

Would love to put him through a HIT routine!!! *


----------



## P-funk (Jul 7, 2005)

yea, you don't have to do it on every set.  You can also do supersets like I suggested.  You are always going to be stronger with an isometric or eccentric.  Think about it....when you perform a lift (any lift!) you will always fail concentrically before anything else.  On a bench press you can always lower the weight, it is coming back up that is the problem.  On a squat you can hold in the hole, at the top or a quater of the way down but you can't always squat the weight.  It is a good way just to work those joint actions and recruit more muscle fibers than you would if you just stopped the set.  Also, with isometrics, there is no movement at the joint so the possibilty of getting hurt is much much less than doing eccentrics.


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jul 7, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Afterwards the jerk who made fun of me was benching like 275 and yelling the whole time, well justice came for me....... He got caught up and couldn't lift the bar to the holders, he looked at me and said he was sorry, could I please help him, I did, and he promptly looked around and yelled, "thats how its done!!!" I just shook my head and said your welcome, man some people can be real jerks!!!
> 
> Would love to put him through a HIT routine!!!


sounds like a relative of the guy who rear ended you


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 7, 2005)

omg!! what an @ss!! You were a lot cooler about it than I would have been....

great workout, I like how your changing things up all the time, it definetly keeps you from getting bored...and WOW...15 minutes!!


----------



## Seanp156 (Jul 8, 2005)

Ughh... I have a feeling that I'm gonna meet some jerks like that after I change gyms as well...


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 8, 2005)

*Brother Patrick* - I know, was just experimenting for now!!! Will prolly end up doin it on the Main Movement for each muscle group, what do you think about that?

*Sister Cris* -    

*Sister Billie* - I just know there are alot of idiots and mean spirited people in the world who aren't worth my anger, ya know!!! But I would've loved to smacked him upside his head    Thanks for the compliment!!! I like the routine so far, and to be honest, I like changing it up, so hopefully I'm on the right track!!!

*Brother Sean* - I'm sure you will, but there are Great people in the gym too!!!


----------



## fUnc17 (Jul 8, 2005)

damn man, 15 minutes... thats intensity GREAT w/o. about that guy, u played it right... you don't have to prove anything to him. what a tool.


----------



## MorteSubite (Jul 8, 2005)

Great workout. Just have to ignore the idiots! That guy will learn some humility as life catches up to him.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 8, 2005)

Nice workout AA!!  Good to see that you are liking HIT


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 8, 2005)

*Brother FUnc* - Thank you for the encouragement!!! I hear ya, some people are just not worth it!!!  

*Brother Morte* - Thank you also my Friend!!! I hear ya there!!! 

*Brother YM* - Thank you too, I am really enjoying my return to HIT, thanks for stoppin by!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 8, 2005)

Good lookin w/o my man!!  Eh don't sweat the fool...I would have let him crack his chest clean open then walked over to him and shouted THATS HOW ITS DONE!!!!  Theres always an ass at every gym!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 9, 2005)

Brother Bolt, he was a definate jerk, thats for sure!!! Hows the shoulder holdin up for ya? Having a great weekend? Thanks for the compliment, I appreciate that more than you know!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 9, 2005)

Okay, I've been thinking here!!! (Don't laugh   )

I am gonna experiment also with my rep ranges, and sets!!!

Instead of doing 1 set on the first Compound exercise, I will do 2 sets, 30 seconds apart and then do the remaining sets with no rest,
Ex:
Incline BB Bench
100x(6-8) Wait 30 seconds
100x(6-8) Immediatly go into the next exercise

Hammer Incline Presses
75x(8-12) Immediatly go into next exercise

Pec Dec
50x(12-15) Move onto next Bodypart

The Idea I have, and tell me if you think it's a waste of time, is to reach Muscle (Positive) Failure all within different rep ranges!!!

Let me have it, what thinks you???


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 10, 2005)

I think it's a good idea Angel. Just remember there are a lot of things you can do and all of them are good. Does that make sense? Meaning you can experiment and do different things to freak your muscle out  And great w/o


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 10, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Okay, I've been thinking here!!! (Don't laugh   )
> 
> I am gonna experiment also with my rep ranges, and sets!!!
> 
> ...


You know the concept of prrs is built unmder the same basis during rep range week.  You hit failure in each rep range   

It sounds good for now but for a long term thing I don't know....just doesn't seem like the muscles will like that for to long.  I'm sure your muscle stamina will increase but how will thay affect your overall strength you think?  Now I don't know if any of what I'm saying is worth taking to heart b/c I've never tried something like that but I would think you would need to cycle a routine like that every so often.

Weekend is good thus far.  Worked all day friday...then chilaxed.  Saturday I worked 9-5 then had my weekend rotation for the ambulance core from 6pm-2am.  Only got 2 calls last night for the ambulance DV and diabetic coma.  Nothing great.  Then up at 8am for a fire call.  Now visiting journals LOL.


----------



## BritChick (Jul 10, 2005)

I'm still getting over the 305 x 20 squats... did ya hurl after?! lol
Hey, workouts are looking very solid indeed.
How's life?
Are you going to the Olympia?


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 10, 2005)

*Brother Rocco* - I agree, I'm just constantly trying to improve myself and w/o's, so I thought this might be a great idea!!! Thank you my Friend, much appreciated!!!

*Brother Bolt* - P/RR/S is EXACTLY where I came up with it!!! I really enjoyed my w/o's on that system which is why I'm gonna combine the 2 ideals!!! Hey, I appreciate any input and feedback you give me, thats why I asked!!! I will see how it affects me, if positive I'll continue, if not so good I will stop, can't blame me for tryin   

*Sister Brit* - I felt like I could have   , Thanks for the compliment!!! Life is great, just tryin to find my way in this BB'ing thing, ya know!!! How bout yourself?
No, not gonna be able to make it to the Olympia, but am planning on going to the Arnold again, had a great time!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 10, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Brother Bolt* - P/RR/S is EXACTLY where I came up with it!!! I really enjoyed my w/o's on that system which is why I'm gonna combine the 2 ideals!!! Hey, I appreciate any input and feedback you give me, thats why I asked!!! I will see how it affects me, if positive I'll continue, if not so good I will stop, can't blame me for tryin


Did anyone blame gopro for trying his theory or did anyone bash the west side BB club for their ideas?  I'm sure they did but ya know what they found a damn good thing!!  LOL  I am all for experimenting my man...I say go for it and see how ya do on it like you said.  If it works run with it if not mark it down in the books as an experience.

God I love sundays LOL...just get to rest and relax all day. When god pronounced sunday the day of rest I think he was thinking of me LOL.  This is my last sunday though LOL...I am changing my rotation shift for the VAC to sunday nights heh.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 10, 2005)

Thank you for the support!!! I love Sundays too, getting ready to go to the gym and w/o and try my new theory, have a GREAT day Brother Bolt, you've earned it!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 10, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Thank you for the support!!! I love Sundays too, getting ready to go to the gym and w/o and try my new theory, have a GREAT day Brother Bolt, you've earned it!!!


Will do lol...hope the gym works out for ya.  I want details when ya get back on how you reacted to the going to failure with no rest.


----------



## BritChick (Jul 10, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Sister Brit* - I felt like I could have   , Thanks for the compliment!!! Life is great, just tryin to find my way in this BB'ing thing, ya know!!! How bout yourself?
> No, not gonna be able to make it to the Olympia, but am planning on going to the Arnold again, had a great time!!!



Ah, sounds like we are in the same boat! lol
Too bad about the Olympia woulda been nice to hook up with you and get a chance to hang a bit more... maybe another time.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 10, 2005)

*Brother Bolt* - See below!!!

*Sister Brit* -   Are ya planning on going to the Arnold next year?


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 10, 2005)

*Today Split A*
*Chest/Back/Traps* 

Only on the first exercise of each Bodypart I used 6 count negatives, 3 count positives to make up for lost T.U.T. with the lower rep count!!!(All other sets are 4 count negative, 2 count positive)

*CHEST* 

*Flat BB Bench Press*
225x8 (30 second rest)
225x6 

*Incline DB Press*
65x10

*Pec Dec*
135x15

*BACK* 

*Bent Over BB Row (Underhand grip, just inside the shoulders)*
205x8 (30 second rest)
205x5 1/2

*Hammer Pulldowns*
80(each side)x10

*CG Seated Rows*
120x11

*DB Pullovers*
70x12

*TRAPS* 

*BB Shrugs*
205x13

*DB Shrugs (Leaning forward slightly)*
75x13

*W/O Time : 17 Minutes 48 seconds*

Felt really good about todays w/o, the only rest was the 30 second rest in between the first exercises for each BodyPart except Traps (I like to blast them), all the other sets where done immediatly after each set!!!

Experimenting a little bit here too, kinda liked it!!!


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jul 10, 2005)

good workout mayun....... HIT is the way to go


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 10, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Today Split A*
> *Chest/Back/Traps*
> 
> Only on the first exercise of each Bodypart I used 6 count negatives, 3 count positives to make up for lost T.U.T. with the lower rep count!!!(All other sets are 4 count negative, 2 count positive)
> ...


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 10, 2005)

*Brother Camaro* - Thanks for stoppin in,   HIT is definatly the way to go!!! Thanks for the compliment!!!  

*Brother Bolt* - Thanks my Friend!!!


----------



## Rissole (Jul 10, 2005)

Whats going on in here then.....?


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 10, 2005)

great w/o as usual Mikey!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 11, 2005)

Great w/o Angel, you liking it so far?


----------



## Pylon (Jul 11, 2005)

Hey Archie...Just checking in.  Looks like your HIT split is working out just fine...


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 11, 2005)

Archie, 205 bb row??? YOURE A BEAST!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 11, 2005)

*Brother Pete* - Whats goin on with your side of the World, really sounds like you had a GREAT time!!!

*Sister Billie* - Thank you so much, I'm tryin!!! 

*Brother Rocco* - Thank you to my Friend!!! I am definatly enjoying my dive back into HIT!!!

*Brother Pylon* - Hows it goin, thanks for the compliment!!! Was just in your Journal, welcome back to HIT as well!!!

*Brother Fish* - Thank you very much for the compliment my Friend, Not sure about a Beast, but I'm definatly tryin!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 11, 2005)

AA - those 6 count negatives have got to be killer!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 11, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> AA - those 6 count negatives have got to be killer!!


They where!!! Thats why I used a light weight!!! And my Chest is SO sore today!!!


----------



## Rissole (Jul 11, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Brother Pete* - Whats goin on with your side of the World, really sounds like you had a GREAT time!!!


Yeah but i am fighting the germs at the moment.... I am rebuking them in Jesus name!! They have no place on this child of the King!! By His stripes...!!
I had a look at that Russ Testo's site, he looks great!! He actually looks natural  I'd love to get him to do my routine but $250 is a bit steep for me especially when i gotta pay for your expensive dollar...!!


----------



## MorteSubite (Jul 11, 2005)

Great working Arch! So much in so little time!


----------



## bludevil (Jul 12, 2005)

Excellent workout angel. I'm going back and forth from a push/pull routine to HIT. I'm going to ride along with you for awhile and see how you like HIT. If it works for you, then I will probably give it a go.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 12, 2005)

Archie, Im always impressed by you! You bang out all these crazy weights in the time it takes me to get my shoes on!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 12, 2005)

*Brother Pete* - Sorry to hear your under the weather!!! You'll be better in no time!!! Yeah, 250 is quite steep, he is so genuine too!!! Glad to hear ya had a great time my Friend!!!

*Brother Morte* - Thats the idea behind HIT, You can only up your Intensity for short periods, thank you for the compliment!!!

*Brother Blu* - I will be using a push/pull/legs routine also in my HIT!!! Stay tuned, glad to have ya along!!! Thank you for the encouragement, can't tell you how much I appreciate that!!! I sent you a few websites too!!!

*Brother Fish* - Thank you my Friend, I very much appreciate that!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 12, 2005)

*Today Split B (Legs / Abs)*

*10 Minute warm-up on stationary bike*

*Squats (Just below parallel)*
315x16 1/2
  Thought I had 17 in me but I just couldn't push any more, had to set it down!!!    Stay till 20

*Leg Press*
410x20
Barely got the last rep up, felt like a lifetime before it was there!!! Go up maybe 10 pounds for next time!!!

*Leg Extensions*
105x15
Will up the weight next time trying to fail in the 12 -15 rep range!!!

*Stiff Legged Deads*
225x13
Stay till 15!!!

*Lying Leg Curls*
90x13
Stay till 15!!!

*Standing Calve Raises*
225x20
Up the weight next time!!!

*Weighted Crunches*
45x20
Up weight for next time!!!

*Bench Leg -Ins*
0x20
Use weight next time!!!

*W/O Time : 15 Minutes, 45 Seconds*

Not really happy today, lacked a little focus on the squats, and that really threw me off!!! I will get 'em next time though!!!


----------



## MorteSubite (Jul 12, 2005)

Great workout! 

Good #'s all around! Are you using plates for weighted crunches (I assume so)?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jul 12, 2005)

Nice squats bro, Don't worry about the missed rep. Good work out time too.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 12, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Weighted Crunches*
> 45x20


my abs cried just reading this 

great workout though!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 13, 2005)

Nice lifts on the wheels AA!!!     Your squats ARE impressive.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 13, 2005)

Yeah, aint nobody gonna rag on you about 315x16!!! ... Thats some CRAZY numbers on the abs, Brother!


----------



## bludevil (Jul 13, 2005)

Please angel, your making everyone else look bad. You post those kind of numbers for legs and finish the workout in 15 minutes and your not happy.  
Man I would take those numbers anyday and be bragging hard.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 13, 2005)

*Brother Morte* - Thank you, I appreciate that!!! Yes sir, I use a 45 pound wheel, but will switch to DB's now!!!

*Brother Michael* - Thank you too my Friend, I just really thought I had that 17th rep, and my strength just dropped out!!! I will get it next time   

*Sister Billie* -    Thank you also, can't tell you how much I appreciate the compliment!!!

*Brother YM* - Thank you Brother, I appreciate the encouragement!!!

*Brother Fish* - I hope not!!! Thank you very much my Friend!!!

*Brother Blu* - Thank you for the kind words and encouragement!!! Looking forward to your new routine and journal!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 13, 2005)

Met with Brother Pylon tonite, had dinner and talked a while!!! Had a GREAT time, very nice and sincere person, If anyone has the chance to meet him, I highly recommend it!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 14, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Met with Brother Pylon tonite, had dinner and talked a while!!! Had a GREAT time, very nice and sincere person, If anyone has the chance to meet him, I highly recommend it!!!



That's pretty cool AA - I'd like to meet a few people from the board too.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 14, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Please angel, your making everyone else look bad. You post those kind of numbers for legs and finish the workout in 15 minutes and your not happy.
> Man I would take those numbers anyday and be bragging hard.


Agreed LOL



			
				Archangel said:
			
		

> Met with Brother Pylon tonite, had dinner and talked a while!!! Had a GREAT time, very nice and sincere person, If anyone has the chance to meet him, I highly recommend it!!!


Awsome!!  He seems like an awsome guy!!!  I wish more people lived closer to my area.  very few who actually live in jersey or anywhere around me!  Me and Du almost got together but our sheduals were a little off!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 14, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Agreed LOL
> 
> 
> Awsome!!  He seems like an awsome guy!!!  I wish more people lived closer to my area.  very few who actually live in jersey or anywhere around me!  Me and Du almost got together but our sheduals were a little off!



If I was in Jersey I'd definately meet up with JerseyDevil.   He seems like a great guy


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 14, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> If I was in Jersey I'd definately meet up with JerseyDevil.   He seems like a great guy


Yea he's all the way in south jersey though....I'm way up north.  Thaty would ahve to be like an entire day planned out just to meet up.  Shit I say everyone on the east coast all get together for a BBQ or some shit LOL.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 14, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Please angel, your making everyone else look bad. You post those kind of numbers for legs and finish the workout in 15 minutes and your not happy.
> Man I would take those numbers anyday and be bragging hard.


I gotta say I fully agree with Brother Blue!!!

And about Pylon, he is a good guy, FUNNY as all get out too, it would seem!

Hows he lookin Archie?


----------



## Pylon (Jul 14, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Hows he lookin Archie?


 Hmm, that seems a little inappropriate...


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 14, 2005)

Rofl, Thats Not What I Meant!!!


----------



## P-funk (Jul 14, 2005)

Was reading some articles about American Olympic Lifter Shane Hammon and came across this one and thought of you......










Shane Hammon  	
United States

Weight Lifting

2x Olympian

American Record Holder in the Snatch and the Clean and Jerk


Shane Hammon has been named the strongest man in America. With a 22-inch neck, 22-inch biceps, 22-inch calves, 35-inch thighs, 62-inch chest, and 47-inch waist, this modern day Sampson has broken every American record. Shane began his career in power lifting by creating a new world record in the squat at 1,081 pounds, about the weight of a compact vehicle that seats four. After six years, he decided to switch from power lifting to Olympic lifting.

"I started power lifting when I was 18. But in 1996 I saw the 'Snatch' and the 'Clean and Jerk' in the Olympics in Atlanta and saw that as my opportunity to make the Olympic team," says Hammon.

"Make the Olympic team" is an understatement. It was at the 2000 Olympics in Sydney that Shane broke two American records in the 'Snatch' and the 'Clean and Jerk.'

The 'Snatch' is snatching the bar from the ground over your head in one move, and the 'Clean and Jerk' is taking the bar from the ground to your chest and then jerking it over your head. Shane had a lot of work ahead to make the switch from a less structured type of lifting to a more technical lift.

"When I first saw it, it looked so professional. That's what drew me at first. Then I started asking around and was told that I was too old. I was 24 at the time. They said, "You're too old to learn the techniques; by the time you learn them, you'll be too old to lift,"' Shane says.

But with a burning desire in his heart, Shane pressed on.

"I just felt like I was supposed to do it, so I prayed about it. I was asking God what to do, and really felt like He told me to go for it. Obviously it was the right decision listening to God, obviously it was Him telling me, because after eight months of training, I was National Champion," says Shane.

With a National Championship under his belt, Shane realized his abilities were a gift, and trusting God has become more of a priority in Shane's lifting ever since.

"When I totally dedicated everything to God and kept Him first in my life, that's when things really started getting crazy. The Holy Spirit started coming on when I started competing," says Shane.

With the 2004 Olympics approaching, Shane's experience in the 1999 Nationals reminds him of the source of his confidence.

"I injured my wrist three weeks before I competed. I could not hold an empty bar over my head, so I went in the back. The day of competition I went back there and I was like, 'God, if You want me to lift, take this pain away from my wrist." I just started lifting. I put 70 kilos on a bar, which is 154 pounds, warmed up, and the pain went away. I went out and broke three American records that day," says Shane.

The following year, Shane's confidence would be challenged once again at the 2000 Olympics.

"I was really scared, and I wanted to actually leave, and I just started praying a lot. By the time I got out there and started warming up, the Holy Spirit was just on me. Right before I went out to lift, a guy broke his arm. It was scaring me to death. So I went out and ended up making all three snatches. Broke the first one, the second was a new American record, and the third was a new American record," says Shane.

With his confidence rooted in God, Shane is lifting all obstacles in his training to ensure he will be ready for Athens.

"This time I'm training to the point of injury. I'm going to be depending on God a lot because I'm going to be training so hard that I could easily get injured. Jesus means everything to me. I wouldn't be anything with out Jesus Christ. He sees me putting in all this work, and He knows that if I win a medal, I'm going to give the glory to Him and I'm going to use it for His Glory," says Shane


----------



## Alaric (Jul 14, 2005)

Wow angel, you are turly a beast.  I can't believe you're still not happy with some of the numbers you're putting.  315 x 16.5 on squats and you're disappointed??? lol


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 14, 2005)

*Brother YM* - Yeah, I would like to meet alot of you guys and gals!!! Maybe one day, GOD willing we can!!! I would like to meet Brother Jersey also, really seems like a genuine person!!!

*Brother Bolt* - LOL, Thank you!!! You really need to hook up with Brother Du if ya can!!! I had a great time, hes alot Bigger in person too, I felt like a little kid next to him!!!

*Brother Fish* - Thank you too my Friend!!! Brother Pylon is a Great person, just the little bit of time we spent was cool!!! Really easy to talk to, and He is much Bigger in person too    He looks great, can really see his progress   

*Brother Pylon* -    

*Brother Patrick* - Excellent read, thank you for thinking about me!!!  

*Brother Alaric* - Thank you my Friend!!! I just felt like I lost my focus and didn't go to my full completion, ya know!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 14, 2005)

*Today Split C (Delts/Biceps/Triceps)*

*10 Minute warm up on stationary bike*

*DELTS*
*Overhead Standing DB Press*
70x11 (stay till 12)

*DB Side Laterals (Leaning slightly forward)*
25x11 (stay till 12)

*Reverse Pec Dec*
135x12 (up in weight next time)

*BICEPS*
*BB Flex Curls*
75x12 (Up in weight next time)

*Seated Incline DB Hammer Curls w/supination)*
30x10 (stay till 12)

*Cable Curls*
70x12 (Up in weight next time)

*TRICEPS*
*CG Bench*
185x11 (stay till 12)

*DB Overhead Extension*
75x10 1/2 (stay till 12)

*V-Bar Pushdowns*
120x12 (Up in weight next time)

*W/O time : 13 Minutes, 45 Seconds*

Felt an awesome pump today, was really focused and it felt awesome!!!

Time to eat, will get to all my Brothers and Sister Journals after I eat!!!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jul 14, 2005)

Good work out arch.


----------



## Rissole (Jul 14, 2005)

> "When I totally dedicated everything to God and kept Him first in my life, that's when things really started getting crazy. The Holy Spirit started coming on when I started competing," says Shane.


Now thats what i'm talkin about  The GOoD juice!!

How do you like the single set of each ex buddy?? Great looking workout


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 14, 2005)

*Brother Michael* - Thank you!!! Mucho Appreciated my Friend!!!

*Brother Pete* - It is an excellent read isn't it!!! Definatly the GOoD Juice!!! I love the 1 set to failure, you'd be suprised how Intense it is!!! Thank you too my Brother, I really appreciate that!!!


----------



## Seanp156 (Jul 14, 2005)

Nice workout Arch, crazy weight and reps on those standing DB presses .


----------



## MorteSubite (Jul 14, 2005)

Another great workout, Arch! You keep racking the weights up and getting things done!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 15, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Today Split C (Delts/Biceps/Triceps)*
> 
> *10 Minute warm up on stationary bike*
> 
> ...


Awesome w/o Angel. I'm feeling jealous looking at all these great HIT w/o's! Are you noticing gains?


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 15, 2005)

*Brother Sean* - Thank you my Friend   

*Brother Morte* - Thank you also my Friend, I'm trying!!!

*Brother Rocco* - Thank you too my Friend, much appreciated!!! I am noticing a confidence when I do the weight, and a little difference in physique already too!!! I honestly feel HIT is the best thing for me, you really can't get caught up in the ego game doing HIT ya know? It's easy on the joints and havn't had shoulder pain since I went back to HIT, now muscle soreness............ Thats another story


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 15, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Cable Curls*
> 70x12 (Up in weight next time)


Nice!! Awesome numbers on that man!


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jul 15, 2005)

just stopping in to say hey and be inspired as usual, have a great weekend arch!!


----------



## fUnc17 (Jul 15, 2005)

great numbers arch! and by that i mean your w/o time too! 13mins... ouch


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 15, 2005)

*Brother Fish* - Thank you my Friend!!! I love the new Avi too   , lookin really solid   

*Sister Cris* - Thank you, your welcome all the time!!! I hope I can be inspiring   

*Brother FUnc* - Thank you, I realy LOVE the HIT method, real Intense (  ) but also REAL Quick (

)


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 15, 2005)

Ok Angel,  When you started this HIT did you take measurements/weight/BF ?

I'm curious as to what changes you have made . Just hard for me to fathom how HIT can work.


----------



## Pylon (Jul 15, 2005)

13 min?  That's insane!  Well done!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 15, 2005)

*Brother Gary* - No I didn't, I honestly didn't think about it!!! I will take measurements this Sunday though, it'll be the start of the 3rd week of HIT. I wont know BF % as I have no caliper   

*Brother Pylon* - Thank you my Friend!!! I very much appreciate that!!! Are you still going to the Cards game the 20th? The wife and I are, would be nice to intro you guys


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 15, 2005)

I'm curious what your measurements are too, Archy, in your pics, you look like your huge!! (and I mean that in a good way!!)


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 16, 2005)

Heya bud!!!  Great w/o!!  I bet your arms were just about ready to fall off LOL.

Are you cutting at all or simply change of routine at a higher intensity?


----------



## Pylon (Jul 16, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Are you still going to the Cards game the 20th? The wife and I are, would be nice to intro you guys


 I should be there, but my wife has something else to do that night, so I may end up bringing my sister.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 17, 2005)

*Sister Billie* - I have taken them, not too happy though, kinda makes me feel REAL small!!!

*Brother Bolt* - Thanks, they did hurt!!! After my measurements this morning, I am not happy, and will be on a definite CUT!!!

*Brother Pylon* - Sweet, will catch ya down there!!! We can finalize all that  later if ya want!!!

*Today 7/17/05*

*Neck* - 18"
*Chest* - 49 1/4"
*Left Arm* - 16 3/4"
*Right Arm* - 16 3/4"
*Left Forearm* - 14 1/2"
*Right Forearm* - 14 1/2"
*Left Thigh* - 27 1/2"
*Right Thigh* - 27 1/2"
*Left Calve* - 18 1/8"
*Right Calve* - 18 1/8"

*Height - 6'2"* 
*Weight - 265*

There you have it, I am embarassed at these measurements!!! Will be on a definite CUT and up the Intensity now!!! Look for a BIG Improvement the next time, please be kind!!!
(All measurements taken cold, no flexing, just relaxed)


----------



## Pylon (Jul 17, 2005)

Yeah, you should be ashamed of those numbers...


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 17, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Yeah, you should be ashamed of those numbers...


I knew I could count on you my Friend!!!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jul 17, 2005)

Man, that's a big chest, good work. Your symetry is great not many people have body sides equal like that.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 17, 2005)

*Today Split A (Chest/Back/Traps)*

*10 Minute warm-up on stationary bike*

*CHEST*
*Incline BB Bench (Narrow Grip w/ 6 count negative)*
225x8 (Rest 30 seconds)
225x5 
Stay at same weight till both sets are in the 6-8 rep range!!!

*Incline DB Presses*
70x8 1/2
Stay till HIT 12 reps!!!

*Pec Dec*
150x12
Stay till HIT 15 reps!!!

*BACK*
*Bent-Over BB Row (Narrow grip w/ 6 count negative)*
205x8 (Rest 30 seconds)
205x7
Prolly up the weight for next time by 5-10 pounds?!?

*Hammer Strength Pulldowns w/Underhand grip*
80 (Each side) x10
Up weight by 5 pounds next time!!!

*Seated CG Rows w/narrow grip*
130x10
Stay till HIT 12 Reps!!!

*DB Pullovers*
70x12
Might stay the same and shoot for 15 reps next time, not sure???

*TRAPS*
*BB Shrugs*
205x15
Up weight next time by 10 pounds!!!

*DB Shrugs leaning forward slightly*
80x10
Stay till 12-15 reps!!!

*W/O Time : 15 Minutes, 28 Seconds*

Pretty happy with todays w/o, but EXTREMELY upset at my measurements, have a LONG way to go!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 17, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> Man, that's a big chest, good work. Your symetry is great not many people have body sides equal like that.


Thank you Brother Michael, I was suprised at that myself, My wife had to help me too, just to make sure!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 17, 2005)

Great w/o Angel! Even with the long negatives and focusing on perfect form your throwing up awesome weight.

And what exactly is wrong with your measurements?


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 17, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Great w/o Angel! Even with the long negatives and focusing on perfect form your throwing up awesome weight.
> 
> And what exactly is wrong with your measurements?


Thank you Brother Rocco!!! I really appreciate that  

Just not happy with 'em, you know how you get something in your head and heart, and nothing short of that will do? Thats what I'm goin through I guess!!! Thank you for the encouraging words my Friend, I can't say how much they mean and help me!!!


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 17, 2005)

how can you NOT be happy with those measurements? I'll trade with you for those stats man.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 17, 2005)

Thank you Brother Shiznet!!! I really appreciate the encouragement!!!


----------



## fUnc17 (Jul 17, 2005)

oh my heavens... 265 @ 6'2" !! 

Awesome inclines!!


----------



## Rissole (Jul 17, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Today 7/17/05*
> 
> *Neck* - 18"
> *Chest* - 49 1/4"
> ...


          What the....
Your a monster!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Your guns are 16 3/4 relaxed.....!!!!  
18" calves.....!! Thats it.... i quit!!!!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jul 17, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> What the....
> Your a monster!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Your guns are 16 3/4 relaxed.....!!!!
> 18" calves.....!! Thats it.... i quit!!!!


 Holy crap! I didn't see that those were relaxed measurements! That's incredible arch.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 17, 2005)

those measurements are AMAZING, mikey!! What are your goals then??


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 17, 2005)

Eh its nothing special...not impressed at all sorry!






































































     Yea OK LOL those are som awsome measurments my friend.  Lean out and you'll look SICK!!!


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 18, 2005)

Arch, guess what I'm doing for these next two weeks, possibly more.  Im joining you on the HIT routine! ha, wish me luck there, my freind.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 18, 2005)

Measurements look BIG to me


----------



## The_Godfather (Jul 18, 2005)

Arch, just to reiterate what everyone else is saying... you are a beast! Those are awesome measurements. I hope to be like u one day


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 18, 2005)

Dayum BIG guy !!!!  You are a monster !!  Is this the biggest you've been ?  Good job


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 18, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> What the....
> Your a monster!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Your guns are 16 3/4 relaxed.....!!!!
> 18" calves.....!! Thats it.... i quit!!!!


Holy cow Michael!  When I first saw 16-3/4" arms, I assumed that was flexed.  Cold and unflexed????  YOU are a stud brother!


----------



## MorteSubite (Jul 19, 2005)

Arch, keep up the great work. Awesome #'s!


----------



## bludevil (Jul 19, 2005)

Hey Arch, so what kind of measurements are you looking for? Smaller waist, bigger chest/arms etc...


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 19, 2005)

*Brother FUnc* -   , Thats me, 265, goal is to be down to around 225 by New Years Day!!! Thanks for the compliment!!!

*Brother Pete* -   , You quit? Yeah right, your well on your way to looking GREAT!!! I hope I can look as good as you!!! Thank you though!!!  

*Brother Michael* - Thank you my Friend, I was actually suprised myself!!!

*Sister Billie* - Thank you, very much appreciate the kind words!!! My goal is to look like Frank Zane actually!!! I am going to concentrate on shredding up now!!!

*Brother Bolt* -   , Thank you my Friend!!! Thats the plan, it's CUTTIN time!!!

*Brother Sox* - Sweet!!! Welcome aboard, your gonna do great at it!!!

*Brother YM* - Thank you very much!!! Why do I feel small? When I met Brother Pylon, I honestly felt like a little kid next to him!!!

*Brother GodFather* - Thank you, I can't tell you how much I appreciate those kind words!!! You will be Better than me, just believe in yourself, I do!!!

*Brother Gary* - Thank you too my Friend!!! This is the biggest I have been, but not the haeviest (Thank GOD) I was 282, 2 years ago, and all of it was blob!!! I have to be better though, I do not want to dissapoint any of my Brothers and Sisters who attend my competition next may!!!

*Brother Paul* - Thank you my Friend!!! I appreciate the encouraging words, more than you know!!!

*Brother Morte* - Thank you, I am sure tryin!!! I very much appreciate that!!!

*Brother Blu* - Ya know, I keep dreamin about a GREAT physique, and get caught up in numbers!!! I want 18" arms, smaller waist, an upper chest, shall I keep goin on? LOL!!! Actually I want to concentrate more on cutting, I am freakishly drawn to Frank Zanes Physique!!! That is my goal now, Thank you for the encouragement along the way, much appreciated!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 19, 2005)

On a side note, I skipped my legs tonight, will catch up on Thursday nite, and then starting Sunday, start my new Upper/Lower routine, for 3 weeks!!!


----------



## Rissole (Jul 19, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Brother Pete* -   , You quit? Yeah right, your well on your way to looking GREAT!!! I hope I can look as good as you!!! Thank you though!!!


  


			
				Archangel said:
			
		

> On a side note, I skipped my legs tonight, will catch up on Thursday nite, and then starting Sunday, start my new Upper/Lower routine, for 3 weeks!!!


  *shocked*


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 19, 2005)

Brother Pete,   Your killin me!!! Thanks for easing into my skipping legs tonight!!!


----------



## Rissole (Jul 19, 2005)

Hey, i can't help it if your being a dog....


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 19, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Hey, i can't help it if your being a dog....


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 20, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Hey, i can't help it if your being a dog....


   Damn staright riss....set him straight.  Gees I'm nuttin but a small fry its a battle of the big guys now LOL.


----------



## bludevil (Jul 20, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Brother Blu* - Ya know, I keep dreamin about a GREAT physique, and get caught up in numbers!!! I want 18" arms, smaller waist, an upper chest, shall I keep goin on? LOL!!! Actually I want to concentrate more on cutting, I am freakishly drawn to Frank Zanes Physique!!! That is my goal now, Thank you for the encouragement along the way, much appreciated!!!



My goal for arms is 18" as well. I've had 18" flexed but never cold. No where near that size now after cutting. I agree that Frank Zane had one of the best physiques around. Much more symetrical than the bulked up monsters of today. With the #'s your posting, and your dedication, I know you'll achieve your goal.


----------



## Pylon (Jul 20, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Brother Blu* - Ya know, I keep dreamin about a GREAT physique, and get caught up in numbers!!! I want 18" arms, smaller waist, an upper chest, shall I keep goin on? LOL!!! Actually I want to concentrate more on cutting, I am freakishly drawn to Frank Zanes Physique!!! That is my goal now, Thank you for the encouragement along the way, much appreciated!!!


 Gosh, nothing like aiming high, I suppose!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 20, 2005)

*Brother Bolt* -   , your'e NO small fry my Friend!!!

*Brother Blu* - Thank you for those Inspirational words my Friend!!! I can't tell you how much they mean to me, I am sure gonna give it all I have  

*Brother Pylon* - It's a long shot, but it can't hurt tryin, without a dream there can be no goal!!! Thank you too my Friend!!!


----------



## Rissole (Jul 20, 2005)

I wanna see a killer leg workout in here my man!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 20, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> I wanna see a killer leg workout in here my man!!


  You will tomorrow my Friend, I promise!!!


----------



## Seanp156 (Jul 20, 2005)

Yeah Arch, I was looking forward to you posting a w/o today too  .


----------



## Pylon (Jul 21, 2005)

Cut the brother some slack.  12 hr days, plus OT, plus 15 min lunch?  That's inhuman!  (Not saying its a good excuse for slacking, mind you...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 21, 2005)

yes cut him some slack. He's a hard working beast .. don't forget he has a family too! The little one is probably a handful! I cant wait to be a huge dad.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jul 21, 2005)

Hehe, I know guys, I'm just messing with him a bit .


----------



## Rissole (Jul 21, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> yes cut him some slack. He's a hard working beast .. don't forget he has a family too! The little one is probably a handful! I cant wait to be a huge dad.


  Stop cutting him slack and giving him excuses fellas  
 There's still no workout in here and i wanna see it now!!  

Hey Arch, the last 2 emails you sent me the attachments haven't worked


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 21, 2005)

*Brother Sean* - I hear ya, look below!!!

*Brother Pylon* - Thank you, I think!!!  

*Brother Shiznet* - Thank you my Friend, you will be a HUGE Dad someday!!!

*Brother Pete* - Look below my Brother!!! I wonder why the attachments didn't work


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 21, 2005)

*Today Split C (Legs/Abs)*

*10 minute warm-up on stationary bike*

*Squats*
315x21

*Leg Press*
440x19

*Leg Extensions*
115x12

*SLD's*
225x15

*Leg Curls*
90x16

*Standing Calf Raises*
225x25

*Weighted Crunches*
45x25

*Leg Lifts*
0x25

*W/O Time : 16 Minutes, 35 Seconds*

THis is the last w/o with this split, will post next routine later on!!!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jul 21, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Squats*
> 315x21


 Nice squats! What were your rest intervals on this work out?


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 21, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> Nice squats! What were your rest intervals on this work out?


Thank you, my only rest is getting from one peice of equipment to another!!!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jul 21, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Thank you, my only rest is getting from one peice of equipment to another!!!


 That's what I thought, HIT is pretty tough.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 21, 2005)

Yes it's very QUICK, yet BRUTAL to the body!!! I thought I was gonna loose my lunch!!!


----------



## Rissole (Jul 21, 2005)

Nice workout brudda!! 



			
				Archangel said:
			
		

> I thought I was gonna loose my lunch!!!


You should take more note of where you leave your lunch box then


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 21, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Nice workout brudda!!
> 
> 
> You should take more note of where you leave your lunch box then


Thank you my Friend!!!


----------



## MorteSubite (Jul 21, 2005)

Great workout Arch! One gigantic superset.. Makes these workous even more insane when I think about it.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jul 21, 2005)

Very nice w/o Arch, incredible 315x21 squats .

 BTW, I'm getting ready to head out for my leg w/o.... I can't decide whether to do some light squats or not... My hip's felt fine the last couple days, but I don't know if I should play it safe.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 21, 2005)

*Brother Morte* - Thank you my Friend!!! Much appreciated!!!

*Brother Sean* - Thank you very much also my Friend, I say play it safe, no need to hurt yourself!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 21, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> You should take more note of where you leave your lunch box then


LOL   

*AA* Damn nice w/o!!!  Your sick!  LOL I have to try your workout one week to shock the body.  Maybe at the end of the summer or so LOL!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 22, 2005)

*Squats
*315x21
*Standing Calf Raises
*225x25



wow!!!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 22, 2005)

*Brother Bolt* - Thank you!!! You should try it, I really think you'll enjoy it, and you'll progress or break through a plateau rather nicely!!! Thanks for the encouragement!!!

*Sister Billie* - Thank you very much for the support, I appreciate that!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 22, 2005)

Next split is *Upper/Lower* starting Sunday!!!

My rep range will alter slightly to :

*UPPERS*
Chest / 8-12 (reps to reach failure)
Back / 8-12
Delts / 8-12
Traps / 8-12
Biceps / 6-10
Triceps / 6-10

*LOWERS*
Quads / 10-12 (reps to reach failure)
Hams / 10-12
Claves / 12 -15
Abs / 12-15 

I will also be changing the order of the routine every other w/o to keep the body from adapting!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jul 22, 2005)

Looks good, Archie.  What are claves?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 22, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Today Split C (Legs/Abs)*
> 
> *10 minute warm-up on stationary bike*
> 
> ...


GREAT w/o again!! Your new split looks good as well. I'm going to ask this EVERYTIME...How are you liking it NOW?


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 22, 2005)

*Brother Pylon* - Thank you my Friend!!!You know, those thing-a-majigs above your ankles!!!   

*Brother Rocco* - Thank you also my Friend, I am STILL Loving HIT!!!


----------



## Rissole (Jul 22, 2005)

Love the new av bro


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 23, 2005)

hey arch, 

my hamstring curls are right on par with yours in terms of weight.  I am guessing they aren't one of your best excercises for that reason, so why is it such a difficult/ackward lift for us?


----------



## Rissole (Jul 23, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> hey arch,
> 
> my hamstring curls are right on par with yours in terms of weight.  I am guessing they aren't one of your best excercises for that reason, so why is it such a difficult/ackward lift for us?


It could be a number of things, different machines, leg length gives you a different lever advantage/ disadvantage and slightly different muscle attachment points can all make it harder


----------



## The_Godfather (Jul 23, 2005)

The new Avatar is awesome! Great w/o's too.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 23, 2005)

*Brother Pete* - Thank you, always searchin for new Inspirational pics!!!

*Brother Sox* - I hear ya, they are a friggen difficult one for me, like Brother Pete says different machines I guess. They always feel HEAVY to me    I will try to up my strength in them in the following weeks, I will lift with both legs, and lower with one leg at a time for a third of the total reps!!! Does that make sense? Hang in there, your doin GREAT!!!

*Brother Pete* - Never thought about it that way, they are not one of my best ones though!!!  

*Brother GodFather* - Thank you my Friend, very much appreciated!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 23, 2005)

315 x 21!!!   Man !  That's nice.............real nice AA!!!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 23, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> 315 x 21!!!   Man !  That's nice.............real nice AA!!!!!


Thank you my Friend, I very much appreciate that!!!


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 23, 2005)

makes perfect sense - its just frustrating to be blasting over 200 on the extensions and then a machine over do under a hundo on the curls. eh, whatever.  Thanks Pete, Arch.


----------



## MorteSubite (Jul 23, 2005)

Nice new avatar and I'm looking forward to seeing how that new split works out, Arch!


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jul 23, 2005)

very unique avi, love the color!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 23, 2005)

*Brother Sox* - I hear ya, BBing is VERY frustrating at times, we have to take the good with the bad, and just hope we can improve as much as we can on the bad!!! Your doin awesome at it, I wouldn't worry too much!!!

*Brother Morte* - Thank you on both accounts, I apreciate the encouragement!!!

*Sister Cris* - Thank you, it's my favorite color!!! Hows it goin?


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 23, 2005)

oooh...your AVI is so pretty!!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 24, 2005)

The new avvy is all, Spiffeh... Nice!  Miss ya, brother!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 24, 2005)

Whats up man hows things goin?


----------



## Rissole (Jul 24, 2005)

How's the weekend buddy??


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 25, 2005)

*Sister Billie* - Thank you!!!

*Brother Fish* - Thank you too!!!

*Brother Bolt* - Hey Brother, I just got news today no more 12 hour days!!! WhooooHooooo!!! Course now I'm thinkin of a return to P/RR/S though!!!  

*Brother Pete* - Weekend was GREAT my Friend, thanks for askin!!! How was yours?


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 25, 2005)

*Today - Uppers*

*10 minute warm-up on stationary bike*

*CHEST*

*Iso Vertical Bench Press*
240x12 (Last rep was a 10 count negative) Please chest GROW!!!  

*Hammer Incline Presses*
70 (each side)x12

*Pec Dec*
165x12 (Last rep was a 10 count negative) See above    

*BACK*

*Deadlifts (AngelStyle)*
225x12 (12 Shrugs too)

*CG Hammer Pulldowns*
80(each side)x12

*Bent-Over Rows*
205x7

*DB Pullovers*
75x10

*DELTS*

*DB Standing Presses*
75x8

*Side Laterals*
25x8

*Reverse Pec Dec*
150x9

*TRAPS*

*Behind Back BB Shrugs*
135x12

*DB Shrugs*
80x11

*TRICEPS*

*CG Bench*
185x10

*DB Overhead Extensions*
75x8

*V-Bar Pushdowns*
130x11

*BICEPS*

*BB Flex Curls*
85x8

*Seated Incline Curls*
30x8

*Cable Curls*
80x9

*W/O Time : 31 minutes and 8 Seconds*

Not really happy with todays w/o, lacked real focus a few times!!! I'm thinkin I cannot maintain the High level of Intensity for the entire upper body!!! It was hard and hectic, the gym was really crowded so I was scamperin around a few times tryin to stay on track (Subbing exercises and such) Also I got the news today I'm done with 12 hour days, which IMMEDIATLY my mind drifted towards P/RR/S!!! Help me my Brothers and Sisters, I feel like a confused little kid in a candy store with only $1.00   

Would I be a fool for going back, or would I be a fool for staying? I really like both routines, not sure now. I did HIT because of the time crunch I had with the 12 hour days, and now that I have the extra time, I'm not so sure


----------



## Seanp156 (Jul 25, 2005)

Whew, nice workout... All that in one day's gotta be tough.


----------



## Rissole (Jul 25, 2005)

Stick with HIT for a few weeks Brother... Let your body kinda get used to it and come back and smash it with some P/RR/S!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 25, 2005)

Screw HIT !!!! 

*P/RR/S   *


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 25, 2005)

*Brother Sean* - It was definatly one I wasn't exactly ready for!!! Thanks for the compliment!!!

*Brother Pete* -   I like your idea, and I really do enjoy HIT, will prolly do that!!!

*Brother Gary* -   I'm definatly thinking about it!!!


----------



## Rissole (Jul 25, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Screw HIT !!!!
> 
> *P/RR/S   *


  A man of few words....


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 25, 2005)

arch, i'll give my opinion but i'm not sure you're going to take it anyways...oh well

I think you should stick with HIT for like another week or so because you are doing something new to your muscles, "shocking them" under short rest intervals and higher intensity. This is a great way to throw your body a whole new curve so if u keep track of your measurements and stats every week, you will be able to tell if it's working or not. Once you feel too exhausted to squash all of these exercises into one, then you should definitely go back to P/RR/S. The only reason i suggested that was because you have been doing P/RR/S for a while before (i think ) so your muscles pretty much adapt to that routine unless you always change exercises/variables/sets/reps around a lot..then it shouldn't be a problem.

I'm not trying to make u do what i say, that's just basically how i feel and would probably do if i was in your shoes. Every 3-4 weeks, i always change up my routine so my muscles won't adapt to the same thing all the time and i have been seeing great gains and i am just loving it every second of every day. 

btw, if you dont mind...would u post your diet? I was also wondering if you're family eats healthy too, or you're pretty much the "odd ball out" while they snack on chips and pizza and mess around with ya while you're eating chicken and vegetables.    

Once again, that's just my opinion. I like to help out people by adding some input to it so don't be offended if i came off on you the wrong way! Do what you feel is best for you. GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## Rissole (Jul 25, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> so your muscles pretty much adapt to that routine unless you always change exercises/variables/sets/reps around a lot..then it shouldn't be a problem.


You obvioulsy know nothing of P/RR/S bro..... Thats exactly what its all about!!
Variables that your body will never get used to


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 25, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> You obvioulsy know nothing of P/RR/S bro..... Thats exactly what its all about!!
> Variables that your body will never get used to



i know a little bit about P/RR/S, i have read gopro's routines. I know that the variables are different every week since there are 3 different categories. But if you stick to those 3 categories (power, rep range, shock) and do the same exercises with the same tempo, reps, weight, RI, all the time...then your body is going to say, "oh we just finished power week, prepare for rep range week next and then shock week is coming after that!" ...see what i mean?

So when i asked if he always changed his variables around, i don't mean that he does P, then RR, then S...what i mean is does he do certain exercises for Power week, and then the next time he does power week, does he throw in some different exercises with different tempo's and RI's? That's what i was trying to explain. 

Sorry for getting into this whole thing, maybe i shouldn't have said anything.


----------



## Rissole (Jul 25, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> i know a little bit about P/RR/S, i have read gopro's routines. I know that the variables are different every week since there are 3 different categories. But if you stick to those 3 categories (power, rep range, shock) and do the same exercises with the same tempo, reps, weight, RI, all the time...then your body is going to say, "oh we just finished power week, prepare for rep range week next and then shock week is coming after that!" ...see what i mean?


I don't think your body can get used to a 3 week cycle... There are too many variables, including even changing what exercise you do for each week which i'm pretty sure Arch does all the time.


> So when i asked if he always changed his variables around, i don't mean that he does P, then RR, then S...what i mean is does he do certain exercises for Power week, and then the next time he does power week, does he throw in some different exercises with different tempo's and RI's? That's what i was trying to explain.
> 
> Sorry for getting into this whole thing, maybe i shouldn't have said anything.


Everyones opinion is needed bro, don't be sorry


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 25, 2005)

*Shiznit* Hell no man you got an opinion voice it...but if you not 100% on it be prepared for critisizm.  I see where your thinking comes from but I'm siding with Riss here....the body cannot adapt to a 3 week routine.  The muscles have that memory thing but they aren't a trained monkey...they can only remember so much.  And if prrs is done properly I can promise you week to week those muscle wont know what hit em.  As well I've debated this in numerous of my classes over my years of college and my all my professors agreed with me.

*Arch* I say stick with HIT for now....maybe you can adjust it so you don't have to do an entire upper body w/o in one sitting.  Do it for another month or so then switch to prrs and give it hell!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 25, 2005)

holy cow thats a lot of volume and work!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 26, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Stick with HIT for a few weeks Brother... Let your body kinda get used to it and come back and smash it with some P/RR/S!!




I agree with Rissole.     Stay with HIT for a couple more weeks then check your results.    I think you've done HIT for 4 weeks or so already.   That's the only way you'll know if HIT worked for YOU.       I saw good results for about 8 weeks when I did it.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 26, 2005)

*Brother Shiznet* - Hey now, I appreciate anyone coming here and voicing advice, so post away!!! I understand where your coming from, but I do think P/RR/S is an excellent program. I didn't feel I got used to it, and there are so many ways to shake it up, but really my Friend, I appreciate your input, keep it comin!!!  

*Brother Pete* - I tend to agree with ya on the P/RR/S routine, I will prolly go back after I finish this cycle with Uppers/Lowers, or I might make up my own variation of HIT, not sure   

*Brother Bolt* - Hey my Friend, hows it goin? I'm seriously toying with my own variation of HIT, when I get it all down I'll bounce it by all you guys, and see what you all think!!!

*Sister Billie* - It wasn't so much the volume that got to me, it's that I knew the Intensity wasn't there for the latter part of the w/o!!! I am toying with it, but not sure how I'm gonna do this, Thanks for stoppin in!!!

*Brother YM* - You are right, I really didn't start seeing results until around week 6 or so, so I will stick it out, who knows, I might get to where I'm busting out the Intensity all over and stick with it!!! Thanks for the input!!! How are you doin my Friend?


----------



## Pylon (Jul 26, 2005)

Stick with the HITter for a while.  You'll miss it otherwise.

 Nice new Av, by the way.


----------



## The_Godfather (Jul 26, 2005)

Great w/o up there. Thats a lot of volume! 

I can't give an opinion of what u should do cause im just a newbie   . But i think u will make gains on whatever u decide to do. All i do know is that i love P/RR/S!


----------



## MorteSubite (Jul 26, 2005)

Great workout Arch! Just think it over but personally, I'd just give HIT more of a shot so you can see how it works over a longer period of time.


----------



## bludevil (Jul 27, 2005)

Nice workout Angel, Numbers look really good. I agree with others in staying with HIT for a few more weeks. I'd give it 12 weeks. You could then make an accurate decision regarding if HIT worked or not. Not to mention I'm going on a variation of HIT and I needed some pointers


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 27, 2005)

*Brother Pylon* - I will, your'e right, and thank you!!!  

*Brother TGF* - Just cause your a new-B doesn't mean you don't have a suggestion, post away my Friend!!! Thanks for the encouragement!!!  

*Brother Morte* - I will, I used HIT my entire time getting ready for my first competition 2 years ago, so I know how I'll respond!!! But you are right, I shall stick with it, Thank you for the advice  

*Brother Blu* - I agree with the others also, and you!!! I will stick with HIT, however I am in the middle of making my own variation of HIT, so stay tuned!!!  
I will ALWAYS be here for pointers my Friend, you can count on that


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 27, 2005)

You crack me up Michael.... YOU should be giving us advice.  Not the other way around .  As you know, HIT while looking attractive because of the low volume, is really quite taxing (to do right), due to the high intensity.  Very few people can handle this long term.  I agree with the consensus, finish out the HIT cycle 'cuz you are doing it right. THEN switch to P/RR/S.  

Funny I've never tried the exact GoPro routines, but long before have tried periodization type programs, and I KNOW they work very well.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 27, 2005)

Brother Paul!!! Glad to hear from ya, hows it goin? I should give advice?    
It is VERY taxing!!! I enjoy it, however the Upper / Lower split might be a bit much, not sure, am working on a variation of HIT. I really appreciate you input and encouragement, Thank you my Friend!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 30, 2005)

The Angel *IS* Back!!!    

Got my "New HIT Routine" worked out!!!
It will kinda combine the rep ranges from P/RR/S routine,
Ex:
1st exercise will be in the 6-8 reps range
2nd will be in the 8-10
3rd will be in the 10-12
4th(when used) will be in the 12-15 range!!!

The first set will ALWAYS have a 6 count negative to make up for the lower reps!!!

I will be dividing the body like this:
*WORKOUT A*
Back/Delts/Traps
*WORKOUT B*
Legs/Abs
*WORKOUT C*
Chest/Biceps/Triceps

*TODAY - Workout A*
*10 minute warm-up on stationary bike* 

*BACK*
*Deads (AngelStyle)* - *6x2x (6 count negative, no pause and 2 count positive with no pause)*
305x7 (6 Shrugs)

*CG Pulldowns* *4x2x*
180x10

*Hammer Rows* *4x2x*
80 (each side)x10

*DB Pullovers* *4x2x*
75x15

*DELTS*
*Standing DB Presses* *6x2x*
75x7

*DB Side Laterals* *4x2x*
25x10

*Face Pulls* *4x2x*
100x10

*TRAPS* 
*DB Shrugs* *6x2x*
90x7 

*Behind Back BB Shrugs* *4x2x*
145x8

*Upright Rows* *4x2x*
105x8

*Workout time : 13 Minutes, 11 Seconds*

I think I'm going to enjoy this routine, had plently of INTENSITY throughout the entire w/o!!!


----------



## Seanp156 (Jul 30, 2005)

Geeez, great w/o...excellent numbers .


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 30, 2005)

Thank you very much my Friend!!!


----------



## Rissole (Jul 30, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> The Angel *IS* Back!!!
> 
> Got my "New HIT Routine" worked out!!!
> It will kinda combine the rep ranges from P/RR/S routine,


Eric calls it P/RR/S Hybrid workout


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 31, 2005)

Damn good idea my friend....solid lookin w/o!

Wow a 6 count negative on the dead?!?!?  I would have died LOL.  Thats a long time to be in that position LOL.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 31, 2005)

*Brother Pete* -    , Well I call it *HIGH*brid *INTENSITY TRAINING*!!!   

*Brother Bolt* - Thank you my Friend, it was a pain going that slow, which is why the reps are lower, MUCH lower!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 31, 2005)

wOw Angel,

I'm beginning to think you are the kraziest person on this board !   

We should all be so krazy


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 1, 2005)

Brother Gary, Thank you!!! I think    

*Today - Split B (Legs/Abs)*

*10 minute warm-up on stationary bike*

*Squats*
360x10

*Leg Press*
450x12

*Leg Extensions*
135x10

*Stiff Legged Deads*
245x10

*Lying Leg Curls*
120x10

*Standing Calve Raises*
240x12

*DB Bench Crunches*
50x12

*Nautilus Nitro Abdominals*
125x12

*W/O Time : 12 Minutes*

All negative counts where a 4 count with a 2 count positive and no pausing in between transition, just fluid motion till failure!!!

My legs respond better to a higher rep count, so I am shooting for 10-12 reps, might even consider 10-15, not sure yet!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 2, 2005)

holy crap, 12 minutes?? I get tired just READING that workout!


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 2, 2005)

Holy crap Angel, nice w/o!! I'll be ecstatic when I can squat 360 ONCE!!!! LOL.


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 2, 2005)

12 minutes !!  Damn Angel , does your gym charge by the minute or something ?


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 2, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> 12 minutes !!  Damn Angel , does your gym charge by the minute or something ?


   

Damn nice w/o arch...awsome weights for such a short time period!


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 2, 2005)

Next time it will be a 10 minute workout, then 5, then 2, then 30 seconds!!


....lol impossible


----------



## bludevil (Aug 2, 2005)

Good look'n routine you've come up with Angel. Are you doing any cardio on your off days? Just wondering, what are your goals for this routine, bulk up, gain strength, etc...


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 2, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Good look'n routine you've come up with Angel. Are you doing any cardio on your off days? Just wondering, what are your goals for this routine, bulk up, gain strength, etc...


....survive lol!


----------



## bludevil (Aug 2, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> ....survive lol!


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 2, 2005)

*Sister Billie* - Thank you, your killin me!!!  

*Brother Rocco* - Thank you too!!! I know you could do that, your a friggen BEAST!!! Nothin but the best wishes for you this weekend my Friend!!!

*Brother Gary* -    , Thank you my Friend!!!

*Brother Bolt* - Thank you very much my Friend, I appreciate it!!!

*Brother Shiznet* -   , I think that was my limit yesterday!!! I honestly almost puked!!! Was really pushin it!!!

*Brother Blu* - Thank you also my Friend, My goal is to maintain while I get my darn diet in line!!! I am really going to concentrate on FAT loss with MINIMAL muscle loss!!! I am adding cardio on the off days this week, I am on a quest to be shredded, so wish me luck!!!

*Brother Bolt* - Ahhhhhh yes, survive is DEFINATLY on my list!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 2, 2005)

Hey archie if you main goal is to lose some BF right now maybe post your diet or something.  You can get down to like 8%bf without even doing one bit of cardio.  Its all in the diet my friend and maybe some of us can help ya out!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 3, 2005)

That's a lot of work in 12 minutes!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 3, 2005)

*Brother Bolt* - Thats just it, right now I have no diet plan!!! I know I need one and am open to suggestions!!! I can get down to 8% without cardio? Help my please!!!

*Brother YM* - Thank you my Friend!!!


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 3, 2005)

All my HIT workouts thus far are atleast 20 minutes, your crazy.  haha


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 3, 2005)

Yea brotha start with a basic meal plan.  Ya know 1g per lb of bw with your protein.  You  could even go with the same for carbs...depending on what your consuming now.  Then add some efa's in there and some veggies and your set!!!

Use your LBM not your total weight.  If you want gimme your total weight and bf% and I'll see what I could set up for ya!


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 4, 2005)

*Brother Sox* - I hear ya, your doing awesome too!!! Keep it up, you help me push through mine!!!

*Brother Bolt* - Gotcha, I was thinkin about going with a 55-35-15 (Carbs/Protein/Fat) like in the Burn the Fat, Feed the Muscle book by Tom Venuto!!! Thank you for your help!!!


----------



## bludevil (Aug 5, 2005)

I think it all depends on what your dieting for. You dieting just to lose some fat or for a contest?


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 6, 2005)

Kinda both Brother Blu, the contest isn't until Next May for sure, and possibly one before it in March!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 6, 2005)

*TODAY - UPPERS*

*10 Minute Warm-up on Bike*

*CHEST*
*Incline BB Bench* 
225x8 (Rest 30 seconds)
225x5
Nice and slow, feeling the pecs work - 6x2x (RC)

*Incline DB Press* 
70x8 - 4x2x (RC)

*Pec Dec* 
165x12 - 4x2x (RC)

*BACK*  
*Bent Over BB Rows w/Underhand narrow grip* 
205x8 (Rest 30 seconds)
205x6
Again, nice and slow, feeling the back work - 6x2x (RC) 

*CG Pulldowns* 
180x8 - 4x2x (RC)

*DB Pullovers* 
75x10 - 4x2x (RC)

*DELTS*  
*Standing DB Presses* 
70x6 1/2 - 6x2x (RC)

*DB Side Laterals* 
30x6 - 4x2x (RC)

*Reverse Pec Dec* 
150x10 - 4x2x (RC)

*TRAPS*  
*BB Shrugs* 
225x10 - 6x2x (RC)

*DB Leaning forward Shrugs* 
90x8 - 4x2x (RC)

*TRICEPS*  
*CG Bench* 
185x8 - 4x2x (RC)

*DB Overhead Extensions* 
75x9 - 4x2x (RC)

*V-Bar Pushdowns* 
140x10 - 4x2x (RC)

*BICEPS*  
*BB "Flex" Curls*
85x8 - 4x2x (RC)

*Standing DB Hammer Curls* 
35x6 (each arm) - 4x2x (RC)

*Cory Curls* 
40x10 - 4x2x (RC) 
First time ever trying these, I really liked the feel and burning squeeze!!!  

*W/O Time : 24 Minutes* 

RC= Rep Cadence - 4 count or 6 count negative,0 count pause,2 count positive,0 count pause!!!

Was suprisingly focused and Intense today, I was moving pretty good between exercises and felt pretty good............ Until the end, almost lost it


----------



## Seanp156 (Aug 6, 2005)

Nice w/o, huge numbers, especially for the time it took... I got a question though, what's the 4x2 (RC) after your reps mean?


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 6, 2005)

> RC= Rep Cadence - 4 count or 6 count negative,0 count pause,2 count positive,0 count pause!!!



did u miss it sean?

Arch, what are cory curls? Never heard of it.


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 6, 2005)

Another wild wo Angel  

Your reps are twice as slow as mine


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 6, 2005)

*Brother Sean* - Thank you, it seemed long until I looked down at my watch for the first time and it was at 19 minutes!!! I about freaked out cuz I was almost done!!! Then the nauseau set in!!! 4 or 6 = Negative count, x = lower pause, 2 = Positive count, x = upper pause!!! Sorry my Friend, it can be confusing!!!  

*Brother Shiznet* - Cory Curls are between 2 high pulleys, (like when you do cable crossovers) only you stand with your arms up and flex like you would in a mirror making the double bicep pose!!! Hope I explained it good enough for ya!!! Try 'em, they fry the biceps!!!

*Brother Gary* - Thank you my Friend!!! I really like the longer rep count, less weight but you make up for it in the end!!! Hows it goin for you? Arm doin good still?


----------



## Seanp156 (Aug 6, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> did u miss it sean?


 Heh, yeah I missed it I see it now.


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 6, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Brother Gary* - Thank you my Friend!!! I really like the longer rep count, less weight but you make up for it in the end!!! Hows it goin for you? Arm doin good still?


So true !  

Arm is doing great !   Back still giving me fits !   Oh well, one of these days it will all fall back into place


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 6, 2005)

*Brother Sean* - No worries my Friend, sorry if I confused ya!!!

*Brother Gary* - Sorry about your back, It WILL fall into place, and when it does....................... LOOK OUT My Friend!!!


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 6, 2005)

oh ya, i totally know what you mean arch. I have done them before, and they do fry your bi's .. i've always called them double cable curls (didnt know what they were called at the time).

I dont do them often as i stick to free weights most of the time, but i might put it into my routine some day.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 6, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> oh ya, i totally know what you mean arch. I have done them before, and they do fry your bi's .. i've always called them double cable curls (didnt know what they were called at the time).
> 
> I dont do them often as i stick to free weights most of the time, but i might put it into my routine some day.


----------



## Pylon (Aug 7, 2005)

Heya Arch.  How's tricks?


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 7, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Heya Arch.  How's tricks?


Going pretty good Brother, glad to see ya back at it!!! I Love the new journal name too my Friend!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 8, 2005)

Heya bud!  sorry I haven't been around been really busy with the emergency services all weekend.  

As for the 55/35/15 deal before...you don't want to go that crazy that fast.  Start with a mod carb/fat ratio for now then as we go along you decrease your carbs and add more protein and fats.  Don't worry I'll keep as close an eye on you as possible so I can adjust your diet.

Awsome lookn w/o my friend!  You must have been spent after that boy!  Geez i can't wait till summer is over so I can get into the gym ore and stop working so much!


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 8, 2005)

Brother Bolt, Thank you!!! I will keep you posted, do you think more along the lines of a 40-40-20 would be better then?


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 8, 2005)

*Today - Lower/Abs*

*10 minute warm-up on stationary bike*

*SQUATS*
360x12 (RC) 6x2x
Nice, slow and smooth reps!!!

*LEG PRESS*  
500x10 (RC) 6x2x
Again, slow and smooth!!!

*EXTENSIONS*  
135x12 (RC) 4x2x
135x2 forced reps with single leg (Lift with both, lower with one)

*STIFF LEGGED DEADS*
245x10 (RC) 4x2x    stuck at 10!!!

*LYING LEG CURLS*  
120x11 (RC) 4x2x
120x2 forced reps with single leg (Lift with both, lower with one)

*STANDING CALVE RAISES*  
255x14 (RC) 6x2x
These hurt!!!  

*WEIGHTED BENCH CRUNCHES*  
55x14 (RC) 6x2x

*NAUTILUS NITRO ABS*  
140x9 (RC) 6x2x

*w/o time : 12 Minutes, 37 Seconds*


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 8, 2005)

Damn, your w/o's get more intense each time (good thing that's the point  ) Looking great Angel!! Good advice from Dead on the diet  I really like the negatives your doing!


----------



## BBgirl (Aug 8, 2005)

Wow, that's a great leg workout! What does RC mean?


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 8, 2005)

Not only are the wo's intense , now they are colorful too  


Way to go Angel


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 8, 2005)

*Brother Rocco* - Thank you my Friend!!! I'm trying, especially since I might have a few IM'ers come to my show next May!!! Definatly time to turn it up now!!!

*Sister BB* - Thank you and welcome to my side of the world!!! RC=Rep Cadence, so for a 4x2x that would mean 4 count negative,0 count pause,2 count positive,0 count pause. Hope that makes sense!!!

*Brother Gary* - LOL, Thank you too my Friend!!! Definatly time to turn the Intensity meter up!!! Hope the back is feelin better for ya!!!


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 8, 2005)

arch, i like your "colorful" workout there. Did your daughter suggest that you use colors for all the exercises?  

who's going to your show arch? Where and when is it?


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 9, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I'm trying, especially since I might have a few IM'ers come to my show next May!!! Definatly time to turn it up now!!!


 
I was actually thinking the same thing...I need to step things up so everyone wont be dissapointed!! lol...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 9, 2005)

Still going strong in here


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 9, 2005)

HAHAHAHAA!!!!!   G-DUB!!!!! What IS the deal with the colors, just for kicks and giggles or what, Brother Archie??? ANYWAY, I miss you, man!


----------



## bludevil (Aug 9, 2005)

Nice #'s archy. Never seen the extension and leg curl force where you lift with both and decline with 1. Those sound killer. Might give those a try today since it's leg day for me.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 9, 2005)

Blu!!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 9, 2005)

Good w/o Archie!  Can't wait to see you on stage. 

 Hey, let me know if you want to get together some time when you get off work.  I can sneak just about anyday, but Mondays are real good since I have school in St. Chuck at 6pm.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 9, 2005)

*Brother Shiznit* - Thank you, no my daughter didn't suggest that to me  I saw Brother Pete do it and just thought I'd give it a whirl!!!  Brother Gary and Brother Pylon, and Sister Billie I beleive!!! It's in May in St. Louis!!!

*Sister Billie* - There will be NO dissapiontment!!! Unless you all are dissapointed with me!!!

*Brother YM* - Thank you my Friend!!!

*Brother Fish* - I've missed you too my Friend!!! Yeah, was just for fun!!!

*Brother Blu* - Thank you also my Friend!!! I would definatly recommend them, they are extremely taxing though!!! I need to break through a plateau in my legs, so I'm giving these a shot!!!

*Brother Pylon* - Thank you too my Friend!!! Won't be much longer, I definatly have to turn the Intensity up now!!! Will let you know, Mondays are kinda bad for me, but we will work somethin out!!! 

Well my Brothers and Sisters, gotta get goin, goin to Motley Crue tonite with my Wife!!! 5th row, I'm so excited!!! Post in all your journals later!!!
GODspeed to all,
-Arch


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 9, 2005)

Lol, how are things?? MOTLEY CRUE?? NICE!!! lol, hope you have a great time!


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 9, 2005)

Heya bud awsome lookin w/o!!!  Killer numbers!!!

40/40/20 is pretty much what I set up for ya there.  Hows the diet going so far?  Have you started it LOL.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 9, 2005)

*Brother Fish* - Things are good my Friend, thanks for askin!!! Had a GREAT time at Motley!!! They can still ROCK!!!

*Brother Bolt* - Thank you my Friend!!! I thought so, but until I put it down on paper, I wasn't quite sure, and YES, I started it!!!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 10, 2005)

They be old, and can still rock!!! After all those years of heroin abuse... wow


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 10, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> They be old, and can still rock!!! After all those years of heroin abuse... wow


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 10, 2005)

Brother Fish and Brother Bolt...................   

Off to the gym in a few!!! I took off work today cause I knew I'd be out late last night


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 10, 2005)

Lol, Have a good one archie!! takes longer to get to the gym than it does to work out for him, lol...


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 10, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Lol, Have a good one archie!! takes longer to get to the gym than it does to work out for him, lol...


   Almost!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 10, 2005)

*Today - Uppers*

*10 Minute Warm-up on stationary bike*

*CHEST*
*Incline BB Bench*  (RC) 6x2x
225x9 (Rest 30 seconds)
225x5
 Just can't get that darn 6th rep, will do it soon!!!  

*Incline DB Press* 
70x8 (RC) 4x2x

*Pec Dec* 
180x9 (RC) 4x2x

*BACK*  
*Bent-Over BB Row w/Narrow underhand grip* (RC) 6x2x
205x10 (Rest 30 seconds) 
205x6

*CG Pulldowns* 
180x8 (RC) 4x2x

*DB Pullovers* 
75x12 (RC) 4x2x

*DELTS*  
*Standing DB Presses* 
70x8 (RC) 6x2x

*Side DB Laterals* 
30x8 (RC) 4x2x

*Reverse Pec Dec* 
150x11 (RC) 4x2x

*TRAPS*  
*BB Shrugs* 
225x12 (RC) 6x2x

*DB Shrugs leaning forward slightly* 
90x9 (RC) 4x2x

*TRICEPS*  
*CG Bench* 
185x10 (RC) 4x2x

*DB Overhead Extensions* 
75x9 (RC) 4x2x

*V-Bar Pushdowns* 
140x12 (RC) 4x2x

*BICEPS*  
*BB "Flex" Curls* 
85x9 (RC) 4x2x

*DB Hammer Curls* 
35x8 each side (RC) 4x2x

*Cory Curls* 
40x11 (RC) 4x2x

*W/O Time : 24 Minutes, 38 Seconds*  

Pretty happy with todays w/o, tired but still felt really focused throughout!!! Form is staying solid!!!

Had a guy come up to me at the gym today and asked why I was running around like crazy. I smiled and told him I pay membership by the minute (Thanks to Brother Gary) and he looked at me like I was serious   so I laughed and told him why and he was pretty interested.
 Maybe have another HITter???


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 10, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Had a guy come up to me at the gym today and asked why I was running around like crazy. I smiled and told him I pay membership by the minute (Thanks to Brother Gary) and he looked at me like I was serious  so I laughed and told him why and he was pretty interested.
> Maybe have another HITter???


   

on a serious note....great workout!!! you will get that 6th rep in no time!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 10, 2005)

GREAT WORKOUT...

Though you took way too long today, Big Archie. 24 minutes??? WHERES THE HUSTLE?!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 10, 2005)

nice work, good answer as well.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 10, 2005)

*Sister Billie* - Thank you for the encouragement, I hope so!!!

*Brother Fish* -     Thank you my Friend!!!

*Brother Pylon* - Thank you also my Friend!!! Brother Gary asked me that question a while back and that was the first thing that popped into my mind when he asked me!!!


----------



## BBgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

Wow, whatta workout. You do the 4x2x thing for everythin too! Now that's intensity. Well done. 

How was the concert? I can't believe those guys are still touring!


----------



## Seanp156 (Aug 10, 2005)

Woooo !!! Nice work Angel, you really tear it up on Upper days.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 10, 2005)

*Sister BB* - Thank you very much, I'm definatly tryin!!! Motley was GREAT, they can still ROCK!!!  

*Brother Sean* - Thank you too my Friend, I really like the Upper/Lower split!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 10, 2005)

Nice lifts AA!!     Keep at it


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 10, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Nice lifts AA!!     Keep at it


Thank you Brother YM, will do!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 10, 2005)

Wow arch killer w/o!!!  You must have been exhausted after that!!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 11, 2005)

But really...the Crue?  I mean, wasn't there a Ratt concert you could have gone to?  Or maybe Cinderella?  Poison?  

 I saw Elvis Costello last week, so I guess I shouldn't throw stones...


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 11, 2005)

*Brother Bolt* - Thank you and I was spent!!!

*Brother Pylon* - Oh yes my Friend, The Crue!!! They ROCKED for almost 3 hours!!! I like Elvis Costello too!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 11, 2005)

GREAT work Angel!!!! You make me wanna do HIT, LOL! Do you think HIT could work for powerlifting?


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 11, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> GREAT work Angel!!!! You make me wanna do HIT, LOL! Do you think HIT could work for powerlifting?


Thank you my Friend!!!
  I had a book by Matt Bryzcki about HIT and Powerlifting!!! It's called "Maximize you Training" If you can get it, theres a whole chapter on HIT Powerlifting!!!


----------



## Rissole (Aug 11, 2005)

Hey bud  I'm so glad i don't train with you.....


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 11, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Hey bud  I'm so glad i don't train with you.....


   Maybe some day, GOD willing my Friend!!!


----------



## MorteSubite (Aug 12, 2005)

Amazing workouts Arch! 24 minutes of pure exertion, that intensity is nuts.

Glad you were able to see motley crue and that they still can put on a good show!


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 12, 2005)

Thank you BRother Morte!!! Much appreciated and yes my Friend, Motley ROCKS!!!


----------



## BBgirl (Aug 13, 2005)

Hope your having a good weekend!


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 13, 2005)

have a great weekend!


----------



## * Legion * (Aug 13, 2005)

Hey AA, i like the journal.  How long do you plan on continuing with the crazy routine?  Keep drinking that water.  How is the soreness?  Way to train!


----------



## Rissole (Aug 14, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Maybe some day, GOD willing my Friend!!!


Yeah yeah.... we can smash each other!!


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 16, 2005)

*Sister BB* - Thank you, I did but have ALOT of work around the house!!! Trying to fix her up so we can sell it and move!!!

*Sister Billie* - Thank you also!!!

*Brother Legion* - Thank you my Firend!!! Is there any other way to train? I remain sore until just about the day before I train that BP again!!!

*Brother Pete* - That would be an excellent time my Friend!!!

Sorry have not been on much lately, doing ALOT of house work fixing it up so the family and I can sell it and move hopefully soon!!! When things settle down I will get to each of your journals, I promise!!! Please forgive me for not keeping up with you all, rest assured you are ALL in my Heart and prayers!!!


----------



## bludevil (Aug 17, 2005)

I know how much work goes into sprucing up the house to sell it. Man that is a JOB. Funny thing is, after you get it fixed up to sell it, you start thinking, hey this place ain't half bad, maybe we should just stay  
As always, workouts look awesome. Good luck my friend with moving.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 17, 2005)

arch did u take a week off from lifting or something? jw


----------



## * Legion * (Aug 17, 2005)

where are you moving to, Arch?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 17, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> where are you moving to, Arch?



Are you moving to Detroit ??   You'd be a good workout partner for me and a great addition to our football team


----------



## Du (Aug 17, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Sorry have not been on much lately, doing ALOT of house work fixing it up so the family and I can sell it and move hopefully soon!!! When things settle down I will get to each of your journals, I promise!!! Please forgive me for not keeping up with you all, rest assured you are ALL in my Heart and prayers!!!


 

 Moving out east?


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 17, 2005)

Come to DC!!!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 17, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> where are you moving to, Arch?


 He's moving to the other side of the river (that would be the side without strippers, so I'm still wondering why...)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Course, Archie could save himself a lot of work if he just picked his house up and carried it over...


----------



## * Legion * (Aug 17, 2005)

ARCHANGEL!!!!  WHEN are you moving?  How far are you from the Chicagoland area?  STOP IGNORING ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Im sensative!


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 18, 2005)

*Brother Blu* - Your not kidding, ALOT of work!!! Thank you my Friend!!!

*Brother Shiznit* - Yes I did, too much work to do around the house ya know!!! Will be starting back at it Saturday with a new Hybrid H.I.T.!!!

*Brother Legion* - St. Charles, Missouri my Friend!!!

*Brother YM* - No, sorry my Friend!!! Would love to w/o and play football with you though!!!

*Brother Du* - West actually my Friend!!!

*Brother Rocco* - Sorry my Friend, maybe you can move here!!!

*Brother Pylon* - The thought had occured to me, but only IF you grab the other side of it!!! The rest of my family and my wifes are already living out there, so we want to move!!!

*Brother Legion* - I would never ignore you my Friend!!! Been extremely busy but will hopefully slow down slightly soon!!! I'm roughly 4-5 hours away from you  We are shooting for the first of October to close and move!!!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 18, 2005)

ARCHIEEEEE!!!! You should move to Santa Margarita, CA. You'll love it here!!  Lol.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 18, 2005)

Brother Fish, I used to live in Fresno, then moved to Bakersfield!!! I liked my time out in Callie my Friend!!!


----------



## Seanp156 (Aug 18, 2005)

Come to Columbus and train with me !!!! 

 But, we'll have to go my pace for a while, I don't think I could keep up with you .


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 18, 2005)

Maybe we can w/o when I come up for the Arnold Classic next March Brother Sean!!! I am planning on coming up for the entire weekend (Fri,Sat, leaving Sunday late morning) Would be great to hook-up and throw some weight around!!!


----------



## Seanp156 (Aug 18, 2005)

Sounds like fun, since I'll probably go back to some form of my old split (chest/tris on tuesday, legs thursday, back/bis on saturday) that would put us on back day unless we wanna do something else .

 Are you planning to go to the actual competitions/events, expo or both?


----------



## Pylon (Aug 18, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Brother Pylon* - The rest of my family and my wifes are already living out there, so we want to move!!!


 Hmm...how many wifes do you have, anyway?


----------



## Rissole (Aug 18, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> ARCHIEEEEE!!!! You should move to Santa Margarita, CA. You'll love it here!!  Lol.


Pfft  He should move to Australia 
Come on Mikey.... you know you want too....


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 18, 2005)

*Brother Sean* - I will be going to all the events I believe!!! But I will GLADLY make the time to get in a w/o with you my Friend!!!

*Brother Pylon* -   I did word that funny didn't I? Your killin me!!!

*Brother Pete* - I would LOVE to, but unfortunatly we can't    But maybe in the future we can visit!!!

Still working out the final touches on my Hybrid H.I.T. routine everyone!!! I have been experimenting with it slightly on the first exercise sometimes in waiting 30 seconds and then doing a second set with the same weight to failure again. Thats the road I'm looking down right now, will finalize it all and let you all see it and tell me what you think!!! Going to bed now, G-night all and GOD Bless!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 18, 2005)

Heya bud sounds like your pretty busy!!  Same here!  Hope all woprks out with your HIT scheme...who knows you may start a new revolution lol.

Hows the diet woking out for ya...its been like a few weeks now?



			
				Rissole said:
			
		

> Pfft  He should move to Australia
> Come on Mikey.... you know you want too....


Hey my girl is moving there for a semester...would you train her for me?  Shit I'll even pay ya double your going rates!!!


----------



## * Legion * (Aug 18, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> ARCHIEEEEE!!!! You should move to Santa Margarita, CA. You'll love it here!!  Lol.



I have family there, bro.  I hear its beauful there, never been to California at all,  they tell me that Santa Margarita is amazing.


----------



## Seanp156 (Aug 18, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Heya bud sounds like your pretty busy!! Same here! Hope all woprks out with your HIT scheme...who knows you may start a new revolution lol.
> 
> Hows the diet woking out for ya...its been like a few weeks now?
> 
> ...


 DB, I don't think you'd want Riss around your girl  .


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 19, 2005)

can't wait to see your new routine Archy....it seems like I say that a lot...lol...


----------



## Rissole (Aug 19, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Hey my girl is moving there for a semester...would you train her for me?  Shit I'll even pay ya double your going rates!!!


Hell yeah... send her round...  Where is she going too??


----------



## bludevil (Aug 19, 2005)

Archie, your hybrid routine kind of sounds like a routine I was on last year. I loved the routine and my strength jumped up. Will probably go back to this routine after my HIT routine is finished. Here's the link http://www.t-nation.com/readTopic.do?id=580380
It was created by Chad Waterbury whom I like alot.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 19, 2005)

*Brother Bolt* - Yes sir, it's been real hectic, but will be worth it hopefully!!! The diet is goin good, lost 6 pounds with NO cardio, so I am happy!!!

*Sister Billie* - LOL, I hear ya!!! I'm always in search for the "Holy Grail" for w/o!!! Wish me luck!!!

*Brother Blu* - It's still in the works, but I noticed that you can get quite a bit of your strength back with only 30 seconds rest in between, so I got to thinkin and have come up with a Hybrid System I want to try out!!! That other routine sounds incredibly interesting too, I have read ALOT of articles of Chad Waterbury of whom Brother Patrick referred me to. Very intelligent reasons behind his w/o's!!! Good luck with yours my Friend!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 19, 2005)

Starting the new routine tomorrow!!! The split will be this :
Workout 1-Back/Delts/Traps
Workout 2-Legs/Abs
Workout 3-Chest/Biceps/Triceps
Will post it tomorrow!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 19, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Hell yeah... send her round...  Where is she going too??


I forget but I will find out for you LOL!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 19, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Brother Bolt* - Yes sir, it's been real hectic, but will be worth it hopefully!!! The diet is goin good, lost 6 pounds with NO cardio, so I am happy!!!


Stick with it for a lil more then lemme know when progress stops!!


----------



## Rissole (Aug 20, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Starting the new routine tomorrow!!! The split will be this :
> Workout 1-Back/Delts/Traps
> Workout 2-Legs/Abs
> Workout 3-Chest/Biceps/Triceps
> Will post it tomorrow!!!


That looks like a great split my man   


			
				DeadBolt said:
			
		

> I forget but I will find out for you LOL!!


Sweet


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 20, 2005)

*Brother Bolt* - Will do my Friend!!!

*Brother Pete* - Thank you, always appreciate your input my Friend!!!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 20, 2005)

Heya Archie.  New split looks good.  And a weight drop with no cardio?  Write a book if you've got that figured out!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 20, 2005)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Archangel*
_Excellent w/o there my Friend!!! I'll try not to get one of those drawls!!! _


 Great!!


yeah when you get down there...
There will be a strange phenomena of people who talk like this guy...


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 20, 2005)

*Brother Pylon* - Thank you, and I was suprised myself!!! I just ate clean, my ratio's have been roughly 45% carbs,40% protein, and 15% fat!!!

*Brother Monkey* - LOL, thanks for the warning!!! Welcome to my neck of the woods!!!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 20, 2005)

I lurk everywhere...

... Incognito -


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 20, 2005)

*Today Workout 1*

*10 minute warm-up on stationary bike*

*BACK*  
*Bent-over Rows* 
215x10 (rest 30 seconds)
215x6 (go immediatly to next exercise)

*CG Pulldowns* 
180x8 (rest 30 seconds)
180x5 (go immediatly to next exercise)

*Deadlifts (Angel-Style)* 
295x10 - 10 shrugs(rest 30 seconds)
295x6 - 5 shrugs (go immediatly to next exercise)

*DB Pullovers* 
70x12 (rest 30 seconds)
70x8 (go immediatly to next exercise)

*DELTS*  
*Hammer Presses* 
80x10 (rest 30 seconds)
80x7 (go immediatly to next exercise)

*Side Laterals* 
30x8 (rest 30 seconds)
30x5 (go immediatly to next exercise)

*Reverse Pec-Dec* 
165x8 (rest 30 seconds)
165x4 (go immediatly to next exercise)

*TRAPS*  
*DB Shrugs* 
90x10 (go immediatly to next exercise)

*Behind Back Shrugs* 
135x10 (go immediatly to next exercise)

*Hise Shrugs (no-grip shrugs)* 
225x11 

*W/O Time : 21 Minutes*  

Felt great today, numbers may not be all that, but form was right on!!!
All rep cadence was 4x2x for every exercise!!! Will keep it at that until next go around, and I will change the first exercise to be 6x2x!!!
How is everyone?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 20, 2005)

Nice lifts....That's a crazy pace you got going (21 minutes!!)


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 20, 2005)

Damn Angel, great w/o!! That pace is just crazy.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Aug 20, 2005)

Great weight for such a fast work out, arch.


----------



## Pylon (Aug 20, 2005)

Nice work there Archie...and you said you didn't do cardio.  I bet you were plenty gassed by the end of that session!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi Michael.  Your workouts, and numbers are insane!


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 21, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Nice work there Archie...and you said you didn't do cardio.  I bet you were plenty gassed by the end of that session!


Thats why I told him not to do cardio just yet his workouts are so damn intense he doesn't need it!

Keep at it my friend b/c you are crushin it in the gym!  awsome lifts my friend!


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 21, 2005)

nice workout arch


----------



## Cris2Blis (Aug 21, 2005)

ditto to the endless "great workout!" posts


----------



## bludevil (Aug 22, 2005)

Like the new routine Archie, how long you staying on it?
agree, with that pace, no cardio is needed.


----------



## * Legion * (Aug 22, 2005)

Archangel... you always have positive things to say and share with fellow forum members, and i, along with many others here, appreciate this.  I hope you know that your attitude, free of arrogance and malicious intent, is what it truly takes to become strong in body and spirit.  This easily translates to the gym, to your efforts in improving your physical self.  I can attest to this, as a person who encounters and processes violence, rage and aggression on a daily basis in my line of work, i know that one positive sould with a positive message shared with me drives me more than 10 angry students threatening my life.  Stay strong.  Strength is more than what we lift, my friend, more than what we endure.  Thank you for reminding all of us of this.


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 22, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> Archangel... you always have positive things to say and share with fellow forum members, and i, along with many others here, appreciate this.  I hope you know that your attitude, free of arrogance and malicious intent, is what it truly takes to become strong in body and spirit.  This easily translates to the gym, to your efforts in improving your physical self.  I can attest to this, as a person who encounters and processes violence, rage and aggression on a daily basis in my line of work, i know that one positive sould with a positive message shared with me drives me more than 10 angry students threatening my life.  Stay strong.  Strength is more than what we lift, my friend, more than what we endure.  Thank you for reminding all of us of this.


 good post!


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 22, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> Archangel... you always have positive things to say and share with fellow forum members, and i, along with many others here, appreciate this. I hope you know that your attitude, free of arrogance and malicious intent, is what it truly takes to become strong in body and spirit. This easily translates to the gym, to your efforts in improving your physical self. I can attest to this, as a person who encounters and processes violence, rage and aggression on a daily basis in my line of work, i know that one positive sould with a positive message shared with me drives me more than 10 angry students threatening my life. Stay strong. Strength is more than what we lift, my friend, more than what we endure. Thank you for reminding all of us of this.


   agreed 110%


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 22, 2005)

*Brother YM* - Thank you, mucho appreciated my Friend!!!

*Brother Rocco* - Thank you also my Friend, I'm trying!!!

*Brother Michael* - Thank you too, means alot to me!!!

*Brother Pylon* - Thank you my Friend!!! Nope, no cardio, don't think I could handle that Brother LOL!!!

*Brother Paul* - Thank you my Friend, appreciate you droppin in!!! Hows it goin on your end?

*Brother Bolt* - Thank you Brother, I'm definatly givin it all I have, but still feel like I will turn it up even more!!! Thanks for all your advice and help!!!

*Brother Shiznit* - Thank you my Friend!!!

*Sister Cris* - Thank you very much, I really appreciate that!!!

*Brother Blu* - Thank you so much my Friend!!! Not sure, will change up the routine every few weeks or so!!!

*Brother Legion* - Thank you my Friend, I can't tell you how much I appreciate that!!! You are so right, there are a few people in this world who make it enjoyable outside of family, Friends, and I thank you from my heart my Friend for your kind words!!!

*Brother Bolt* - Thank you my Friend!!!

*Sister Billie* - Thank you very much!!!

Thank you all SO much, you all make my time here enjoyable and inspirational!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 22, 2005)

*Today - Workout 2 (Legs/Abs)*

*10 minute warm-up on stationary bike*

*Squats*
360x12 (rest 30 seconds)
360x6 (Immediatly to next exercise)

*Leg Press*
500x12 (rest 30 seconds)
500x7 (Immediatly to next exercise)

*Stiff-Legged Deads*
245x10

*Extensions*
150x9 both
150x2 single (Lift with both, lower with one)

*Leg Curls*
135x9 both
135x2 (Lift with both, lower with one)

*Calve Raises*
270x13

*DB Bench Crunches*
55x15

*Nitro Abs*
140x12

*W/O Time : 13 Minutes,27 seconds*

All rep cadence where 4x2x, except Abs, the RC was 6x2x.

Will be adding a second set next time to SLD's!!!


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 22, 2005)

Are you copying me there arch? haha I do exactly that.  I rest for thirty seconds, hit another set, and immediately jog over to the next excercise.  I love it..


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 22, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Are you copying me there arch? haha I do exactly that.  I rest for thirty seconds, hit another set, and immediately jog over to the next excercise.  I love it..


You where a part of the process of trying to find my own H.I.T. routine!!! It is awesome, and suprising how fast your strength recovers, ya know!!!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 22, 2005)

Looks like a great plan, Arch.  Glad you are enjoying it.  Depending on my neck, I may start back into some HIT work next week, so I'm watching your new program with interest!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 22, 2005)

Hey, saw your note in Bolt's journal about the house inspection.  Where is the new place?


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 22, 2005)

Thank you Brother Pylon, appreciate the encouragement!!! Hope to have you back as a fellow HITter again!!!
The new place is in St. Peters!!!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 22, 2005)

Archie, 100% agreement with Legion, you are a great inspiration!


----------



## fUnc17 (Aug 22, 2005)

13 minutes... jesus. your out of your mind! lol


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 22, 2005)

*Brother Fish* -  thank you from the bottom of my heart!!! Friends like you make this life more enjoyable!!! Your a BIG inspiration to me also my Friend, in your dedication to GOD, and w/o!!! Keep it up, glad we are on the same side!!!

*Brother FUnc*  - Thank you also my Friend, gotta push myself a little harder though!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 22, 2005)

No doubt AA  ... You must be sprinting to the next exercise.    I hope no one gets in your way     Your legs had to have been burning!!


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 22, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> No doubt AA  ... You must be sprinting to the next exercise.    I hope no one gets in your way     Your legs had to have been burning!!


  Just about!!! People have been great, they see me coming and they are familiar with my routine, so for the most part they do stay outta my way!!! They are feeling rather heavy right now!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 22, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Just about!!! People have been great, they see me coming and they are familiar with my routine, so for the most part they do stay outta my way!!! They are feeling rather heavy right now!!!



    I can imagine you running people over   

Are you rooting for the Missouri Tigers this year too ???


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 22, 2005)

Arch you are crazy LOL.....I love it!!!!!  Way to go man!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Aug 22, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Squats*
> 360x12 (rest 30 seconds)
> 360x6 (Immediatly to next exercise)


 Great squats. Are they parallel or ATF?


----------



## bludevil (Aug 23, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> Great squats. Are they parallel or ATF?



If I know archie, those are atf. 
By the way, what exactly are nitro abs?


----------



## Du (Aug 23, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> If I know archie, those are atf.
> By the way, what exactly are nitro abs?


 
Thats what you get when you drink too much Nitro Tech.


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 23, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Thats what you get when you drink too much Nitro Tech.


I thought they called that the runs?


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 23, 2005)

Damn Archie!!! GREAT w/o and those squats are insane. I'm so jealous


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 23, 2005)

*Brother YM* - It can get a little funny looking I'm sure!!! Of course I'm rooting for MIZ-ZOU!!!  

*Brother Bolt* - Thank you my Friend, much appreciated!!!

*Brother Michael* - Thank you also, they are just below parallel, I set up a bench in the decline position right behind me, and squat down till I can just start to feel the bench!!!

*Brother Blu* - Thanks for the vote of confidence!!! Nitro abs is a machine from Nautilus, you sit in it and pull in and down with your upper body, kinda like rope pull-ins!!!

*Brother Du* -   Whats up my Friend!!!

*Brother Rocco* - Thank you my Friend!!! Your throwin around some dynamite weight there Brother, I'm jealous of you, Mr. Big Time POWER-LIFTER!!!  Keep it up, your doing an awesome job!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 24, 2005)

*Today Workout 3*
*Chest/Biceps/Triceps*

*10 minute warm-up on stationary bike*

*CHEST*  
*Incline BB Bench* RC=6x2x
225x9 (rest 30 seconds)
225x5 (immediatly to next exercise)

*Incline DB Press* RC=4x2x
70x9 (rest 30 seconds)
70x6 (immediatly to next exercise)

*Pec Dec* RC=4x2x
180x10 (rest 30 seconds)
180x6 (immediatly to next exercise)

*Dips* RC=4x2x
BWx6 (immediatly to next exercise)

*BICEPS*  
*BB Flex Curls* RC=4x2x
85x10 (rest 30 seconds)
85x5 (immediatly to next exercise)

*Seated Incline Hammer Curls w/supination* RC=4x2x
35x8 (rest 30 seconds) 
35x4 (immediatly to next exercise)

*Cory Curls* RC=4x2x
50x7 (rest 30 seconds)
50x4 (immediatly to next exercise)

*TRICEPS*  
*CG BB Bench* RC=4x2x
195x8 (rest 30 seconds)
195x4 (immediatly to next exercise)

*DB Overhead Presses* RC=4x2x
75x11 (rest 30 seconds)
75x5 (immediatly to next exercise)

*Pushdowns* RC=4x2x
150x10 (rest 30 seconds)
150x5 

*W/O Time : 23 Minutes*  

Felt pretty good today, still can't get that darn 10th rep in the Bench though, starting to get aggrivated  !!! I do really like the RC though, really forces you to concentrate on the muscle working!!! Form is solid!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 24, 2005)

#10 will come!!   Keep at it


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 24, 2005)

YOU'RE A BEAST, ARCHIE!!! The tenth will come, I assure you!


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 24, 2005)

Good work my friend!  Very solid #'s!!  No worries bud those reps will shoot up i'm sure of it!


----------



## Seanp156 (Aug 24, 2005)

Nice work Arch. All that inside 23 minutes is just crazy .


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 25, 2005)

Your a whirwind Archie LOL. That's your new name  Great w/o!!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 25, 2005)

I'd just give up on the 10th rep if I were you.  I mean, do you really thing you can get it?


----------



## bludevil (Aug 25, 2005)

I'd say his new nickname should be the Tazmanian Devil(Taz for short). That's probably what he looks like running around the gym.


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 25, 2005)

lookin awsome archy, great numbers, and weight! the rep will get there!!


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 25, 2005)

Definitly excellent weights, but isn't that quite a bit of volume for an HIT routine?


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 25, 2005)

*Brother YM* - I hope so, thanks for the encouragement my Friend!!!

*Brother Fish* - Thank you, I think? LOL!!! I'm sure giving it all I got my Friend!!!

*Brother Bolt* - Thank you too my Friend, heres hoping your right!!!

*Brother Sean* - Thank you also my Friend, I was pushin it, not sure if I'll beat that time (LOL)

*Brother Rocco* - I like it!!! Thanks my friend for the encouragement!!!

*Brother Pylon* -   I know, I should just give it up!!! I was actually thinking about upping the weight by like 5-10 pounds to try and smash through it, what thinks you my Friend?

*Brother Blu* - Your not gonna believe this, but that WAS my nickname in High School and College during ball season!!! Everyone used to call me that, how funny you bring that up!!! I admit, I prolly do look like a madman running around!!! Thanks for stopping in my Friend!!!

*Sister Billie* - Thank you so much, I hope your right my Friend!!!

*Brother Sox* - Thank you, yes it is more volume than a normal HIT routine, however I am experimenting with a hybrid form of HIT I came up with!!! I used some of what you do to feed my beast here!!!


----------



## Rissole (Aug 26, 2005)

Man.... talk about some whorin in here...


----------



## Pylon (Aug 26, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Brother Pylon* -   I know, I should just give it up!!! I was actually thinking about upping the weight by like 5-10 pounds to try and smash through it, what thinks you my Friend?


 Um, yeah...I'm pretty sure I'm not the guy to answer that question...have you seen my bench lately?  Try Pete or Patrick, they'll know more than me for sure...


----------



## Rissole (Aug 26, 2005)

I'd up the w8


----------



## Pylon (Aug 26, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> I'd up the w8


 See?  Told'ya!


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 27, 2005)

*Brother Pylon* - LOL, But I value your opinion too my Friend!!!

*Brother Pete* - I will do that, thank you also my Friend!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 27, 2005)

*Today Workout 1 - Back/Delts/Traps*

*10 minute warm-up on stationary bike*

*BACK*
*Bent-Over Rows* RC=6x2x
225x9 (rest 30 seconds)
225x4 (immediatly to next exercise)

*Close (Parallel) Grip Pulldowns* RC=4x2x
180x8 (rest 30 seconds)
180x5 (immediatly to next exercise)

*Deadlifts (Angel-Style)* RC=4x2x
305x8 (8 Shrugs) (rest 30 seconds)
305x5 (4 Shrugs) (immediatly to next exercise)

*DB Pullovers* RC=4x2x
75x9 (rest 30 seconds)
75x5 (immediatly to next exercise)

*DELTS*  
*Hammer Press* RC=4x2x
90x10 (rest 30 seconds)
90x5 (immediatly to next exercise)

*Side DB Laterals* RC=4x2x
30x10 (rest 30 seconds)
30x5 (immediatly to next exercise)

*Reverse Pec-Dec* RC=4x2x
165x9 (rest 30 seconds)
165x6 (immediatly to next exercise)

*TRAPS*  
*DB Shrugs* RC=6x2x
90x12 (immediatly to next exercise)

*Behind the Back Shrugs* RC=4x2x
135x11 (immediatly to next exercise)

*Hise (No-Grip) Shrugs* RC=4x2x
240x9

*W/O Time : 21:37* 

Felt a slight twinge in my right delt during the reverse pec-decs!!! The shoulder felt extremely weak all of a sudden, may replace these with Face pulls, I feel those more anyway!!!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 27, 2005)

Great w/o, Archie.  Careful with that shoulder!

 Just curious, why are you doing only one set on the trap work?  And how is the new style feeling?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Aug 27, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Great w/o, Archie.  Careful with that shoulder!
> 
> Just curious, why are you doing only one set on the trap work? And how is the new style feeling?


 He is doing shrugs during his deadlift sets. 

 Great work out arch!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 27, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> He is doing shrugs during his deadlift sets.









  Duh!  Thanks, Hater...


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 27, 2005)

*Brother Pylon* - Thank you, it's the one that has plagued me for the last couple of years!!! I will take care of it, believe me!!!

*Brother Michael* - Thank you also, yes sir thats why I only do single sets!!! I have thought about doing double sets, but have not done it just yet!!!

*Brother Pylon* -   it's all good my Friend!!!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 27, 2005)

Face pulls roxor!


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 27, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Face pulls roxor!


  I really think I'll go back to 'em next time!!!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Aug 27, 2005)

Hey arch, what is angel style on the deadlifts?


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 27, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> Hey arch, what is angel style on the deadlifts?


I do a shrug with each rep on the Deadlift,Just something I started doing a while back and Brother Gary started calling them Deads Angel-Style!!!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Aug 27, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I do a shrug with each rep on the Deadlift,Just something I started doing a while back and Brother Gary started calling them Deads Angel-Style!!!


 That's actually a really good idea. I'm going to start doing that. 

 I forgot to post this before, but about the benching, you could try going really heavy,in the 2-3 rep range for a few weeks and then try to get 225x10 after that.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 27, 2005)

I am so stealing this routine. Thats all there is to it, what with school, work, speech and debate, i wont have time for p/rr/s! I REALLY REALLY like your ABC split idea, thats pretty wild!


----------



## Rissole (Aug 28, 2005)

Hey my man  How's the weekend??


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 28, 2005)

Heya big guy!  Hows things?  Lifts look solid....and of course always whoring it up in here!  Makes it hard to follow LOL....but I manage for you!

Fill me in on the diet plz....hows the progress?  have you stopped?  whats up?

Also do you have any info i could read up on about HIT I would like to educate myself with it b/c I am considering it.  Lookin for something along those lines!


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 29, 2005)

I can't believe your w/o's Archie! Your the beast!!!! Great w/o and be careful with that shoulder. Face pulls are much better IMO than reverse pec deck


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 29, 2005)

*Brother Michael* - Try 'em, you'll like 'em!!! I will give that a try if upping the weight doesn't work, thanks for the suggestion my Friend!!!

*Brother Fish* - It is yours my Friend!!! Let me know how you like it!!!

*Brother Pete* - Weekend is busy, trying to fix up things in the house to sell it!!! Celebrated my Daughters 4th Birthday yesterday, she is a true GOD send!!!

*Brother Bolt* - Thank you my Friend, mucho appreciated!!! The diet has been so-so, maintaing more than anything with my hectic schedule, I'm trying my Friend, please don't give up on me!!! I will send you some stuff on HIT, would love to have ya join!!!

*Brother Rocco* - Thank you my Friend!!! I'm definatly trying to up the Intensity!!! Your the Beast though, hows it goin for you? Yeah, been thinking I'm gonna drop the Reverse Pec Dec, puts my shoulders in an uncomfortable position!!!

Sorry to all my Brothers and Sisters for not posting in your journals, been EXTREMELY busy with all this house stuff!!! Be assured you are ALL in my Thoughts and prayers, will post when I have some time!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 29, 2005)

*Today Workout 2-Legs/Abs*

*10 minute warm-up on stationary bike*

*LEGS*  
*Squats* 
360x12 (rest 30 seconds)
360x8 (immediatly to next exercise)

*Leg Press* 
500x12 (rest 30 seconds)
500x8 (immediatly to next exercise)

*Stiff Legged Deads* 
245x10 (rest 30 seconds)
245x4 (immediatly to next exercise)

*Extensions* 
150x10 (both) (immediatly to next exercise)
150x4 (single)

*Lying Leg Curls* 
135x10 (both) (immediatly to next exercise)
135x2 (single)

*Standing Calve Raises* 
270x15 (immediatly to next exercise)

*ABS*  
*Bench Crunches* 
55x15 (rest 30 seconds)
55x8 (immediatly to next exercise)

*Nitro Abs* 
150x10 (rest 30 seconds)
150x5

*W/O Time - 15:00*  

All RC=4x2x, except abs where 6x2x
Felt pretty good about todays w/o, enjoying the new routine!!!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Aug 29, 2005)

15:00 minutes? That's how long it takes me to do just squats on leg day lol. Nice work out.


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 29, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> 15:00 minutes? That's how long it takes me to do just squats on leg day lol. Nice work out.


Hell yea LOL!

Archi your insane...I love it!!!

Hey man I don't give up on people...they give up on themselves and stop wanting help!  No matter how busy I am I'll make time for anyone bud!!  Once the house issue settles we'll talk and get ya rollin again!

I'll go check the pm now...thanks bud!


----------



## Rissole (Aug 30, 2005)

Did you get my email??


----------



## Rissole (Aug 30, 2005)

Sorry... just read my journal


----------



## Pylon (Aug 30, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> 15:00 minutes? That's how long it takes me to do just squats on leg day lol. Nice work out.


 I thought I was doing well to get my lifting done in fifteen, then saw you have twice the sets.  Kee-Yikes!  Well done, Arch.


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 30, 2005)

500x12 (rest 30 seconds)
500x8 (immediatly to next exercise)


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 31, 2005)

*Brother Michael* - Thank you BRother, I'm trying!!!

*Brother Bolt* - Thank you my Friend, I appreciate that!!! No problem on the links, my pleasure!!!

*Brother Pete* - AWESOME song there my Friend!!! Can't wait to see what you come up with for your routine!!!

*Brother Pylon* - Your doin a killer routine yourself there my Friend!!! Thanks for the encouragement!!!

*Sister Billie* - Thank you so much!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 31, 2005)

*Today - Workout 3 (Chest/Biceps/Triceps)* 

*10 minute warm-up on stationary bike* 

*CHEST*  
*Incline BB Bench* RC=4x2x
235x8 (rest 30 seconds)
235x4 (immediatly to next exercise)

*Incline DB Presses* RC=4x2x
80x10 (rest 30 seconds)
80x6 (immediatly to next exercise)

*Pec Dec* RC=4x2x
180x12 (rest 30 seconds)
180x7 (immediatly to next exercise)

*Parallel Bar Dips* RC=4x2x
BWx7 (immediatly to next exercise)

*BICEPS*  
*BB Flex Curls* RC=4x2x
90x9 (rest 30 seconds)
90x4 (immediatly to next exercise)

*Seated Incline Hammer Curls w/supination* RC=4x2x
35x9 (rest 30 seconds)
35x6 (immediatly to next exercise)

*Cory Curls* RC=4x2x
50x8 (rest 30 seconds)
50x5 (immediatly to next exercise)

*TRICEPS*  
*CG Bench Press* RC=4x2x
205x8 (rest 30 seconds)
205x3 (immediatly to next exercise)

*DB Overhead Extensions* RC=4x2x
80x9 (rest 30 seconds)
80x5 (immediatly to next exercise)

*V-Bar Pushdowns* RC=4x2x
160x10 (rest 30 seconds)
160x6

*w/o time 23:57*  

Happy with todays w/o, especially the Inclines!!! Fought with 225 for what seemed like forever, so I decided to blow right past it and added 10 pounds!!! Felt pretty good, form was solid!!!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 31, 2005)

OVer 20 minutes, huh?  Slacker....


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 31, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> OVer 20 minutes, huh?  Slacker....


    Don't tell anyone!!!


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 31, 2005)

amazing weight you're pullin there arch


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 31, 2005)

Nice lifts AA (as always)   

College football starts tomorrow night


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 31, 2005)

*Brother Shiznit* - Thank you Brother, mucho appreciated!!!

*Brother YM* - Thank you too my Friend!!! I can't wait for college ball, Michigan was ranked 4th the last I saw!!!
Mizzou is going through all kinds of problems with that tragic death recently!!! Not sure if you follow wrestling at all (I do - LOL) but I just found out that the son of Animal (The Road Warriors) is a Linebacker on Ohio State, Lasouras or something weird like that!!! Anyway.............Go Blue!!!


----------



## Pylon (Sep 1, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I just found out that the son of Animal (The Road Warriors) is a Linebacker on Ohio State, Lasouras or something weird like that!!! Anyway.............Go Blue!!!


 That's cool.  Any word on if he inherited his father's haircut?


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 1, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> That's cool.  Any word on if he inherited his father's haircut?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 1, 2005)

I don't follow wrestling but I understand....

*GO BLUE ! *


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 2, 2005)

archy, are you a michigan fan??  I am too  go blue!


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 2, 2005)

*Brother YM* - Will be watching the Wolverines tomorrow at 2:30 my Friend!!!

*Sister Billie* - Yes I am!!! Alright, glad your on board too, GO BLUE!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 2, 2005)

Off to the Rams last pre-season game!!! Talk to all you Friends later!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 2, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Off to the Rams last pre-season game!!! Talk to all you Friends later!!!



Have fun!!      The Rams destroyed the Lions on Monday


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 2, 2005)

have an awsome weekend archy


----------



## Rissole (Sep 2, 2005)

Hey buddy


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 3, 2005)

*Brother YM* - Sorry my Friend, but I am a huge Rams fan!!! But I am rooting For Michigan!!!

*Sister Billie* - Thank you, you too!!!

*Brother Pete* - Hello to you my Friend!!! Hows it goin? Real close for you now!!! Your gonna do GREAT!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 3, 2005)

2 hours until the game  

How was last night ???


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 3, 2005)

*Today Workout 1 - Back/Delts/Traps*

*10 minute warm-up on stationary bike* 

*BACK*  
*Narrow-Grip underhand Bent-Over BB Rows* RC=4x2x
225x11 (rest 30 seconds)
225x5 (immediatly to next exercise)

*CG Pulldowns* RC=4x2x
180x8 (rest 30 seconds)
180x5 (immediatly to next exercise)

*Deadlifts (Angel-Style)* RC=4x2x
305x9-9 shrugs (rest 30 seconds)
305x5-4 shrugs (immediatly to next exercise)

*DB Pullovers* RC=4x2x
75x10 (rest 30 seconds)
75x5 (immediatly to next exercise)

*DELTS*  
*Hammer Presses* RC=4x2x
105x8 (rest 30 seconds)
105x5 (immediatly to next exercise)

*Side DB Laterals* RC=4x2x
35x8 (rest 30 seconds)
35x3 (immediatly to next exercise)

*Face Pulls* RC=4x2x
100x8 (rest 30 seconds)
100x4 (immediatly to next exercise)

*TRAPS*  
*DB Shrugs* RC=4x2x
95x10 (immediatly to next exercise)

*Behind Back BB Shrugs* RC=4x2x
145x8 (immediatly to next exercise)

*Hise (No-Grip) Shrugs* RC=4x2x
240x10

*W/O Time : 22 Minutes 8 Seconds*  

Decent w/o today, form was solid!!! Having trouble with breaking a plateau in Pulldowns so I will prolly do the same I did with my bench and just up the weight!!! Hope all are having a GREAT extended weekend!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2005)

Great w/o Archie!! Moving up there and your pressing some wicked weight! Now the first set of everything, is that to failure?


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 3, 2005)

God bro thats an intense w/o....solid numbers brotha!!!

Hows things going....hows the family....any plans for the weekend?


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 3, 2005)

*Brother Rocco* - Thank you, I really appreciate the encouragement!!! Yes, both sets are to failure my Friend!!!

*Brother Bolt* - Thank you also my Friend!!! I'm definatly trying to keep them intense!!! Things are going good, lotta housework tomorrow, and the Cards/Cubs game on Monday!!!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Sep 3, 2005)

Great rows arch! Is the under hand  grip harder or easier than regular? I have never done them.


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 3, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> Great rows arch! Is the under hand  grip harder or easier than regular? I have never done them.


Thank you my Friend!!! I just feel it more in my back with the underhand grip, try 'em, you'll like 'em!!!


----------



## Pylon (Sep 4, 2005)

Heya Archie...how's the weekend?  Oh wait, you're getting to the Rams and the Cards/Cubs games?  Forget I asked, I already know the answer...


----------



## * Legion * (Sep 4, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Thank you my Friend!!! I just feel it more in my back with the underhand grip, try 'em, you'll like 'em!!!




Hey archie, try underhand grip with bench.  do them wide and fast.  i bet you'll like them!


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 4, 2005)

woohoo!! Michigan kicked ass this weekend!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HardTrainer (Sep 5, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Today Workout 2-Legs/Abs*
> 
> *10 minute warm-up on stationary bike*
> 
> ...



hey do you go to faliure on all exercises thats some pretty sick RI`s  
My quads are dead after doing 1 sets of heavy 20 rep rest pauses superseted with leg extension to faliure!


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 5, 2005)

Heya brotha sounds like you had a busy weekend!!  How did everything go?  Hope you enjoyed yourself!!!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 7, 2005)

HardTrainer said:
			
		

> hey do you go to faliure on all exercises thats some pretty sick RI`s
> My quads are dead after doing 1 sets of heavy 20 rep rest pauses superseted with leg extension to faliure!


Archie is hardcore like that, everything you see there is to ABSOLUTE FAILURE, hes a monster!!!


----------



## Shae (Sep 7, 2005)

^ Oh hell yeah to that! 

Oh, and to Archangel..........


----------



## ccr_bballer33 (Sep 7, 2005)

hey buddy, I wanted to thank you because I've been following your journal for some time so I've been planning out a routine similar to yours for about 4-6 weeks. I tried it last night with 6x2x holy cow bud..I had trouble opening my car door my arms were that shot. I was sweating like crazy, and some guy even asked me if I was alright because I was running around alot and looked delirious. haha..


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 8, 2005)

*Brother Pylon* - LOL!!! It was a rather Fun weekend, all except for the work I have been doing on the house everyday!!! I misss getting on, but I have to do it ya know!!!

*Brother Legion* - Will definatly give 'em a shot!!! Won't be doing your big numbers though my Friend!!! Is it awkward feeling at all?

*Sister Billie* - Yes they sure did!!!  Good game!!!

*Brother Hardtrainer* - Welcome to my side of the world!!! Thanks for stoppin in and posting!!! Yes, all sets are to failure!!! You would be suprised how much strength you get back with only 30 seconds rest, give it a try, you'll be shocked!!!

*Brother Bolt* - Thank you my Friend!!! Extremely busy, and no end end in sight!!! I miss getting on with all my Friends!!!

*Brother Fish* - Thank you my Friend, I am definatly trying!!! Can't dissapoint my Friends, especially if they are coming to my show!!! Your w/o was Great my Friend!!!

*Sister Shae* - Thank you so much, hows the Yoga going?

*Brother CCR* - Thank you for stopping by!!! Appreciate any feedback I can get!!! You are more than welcome, hope it works for you!!! The Rep Cadence is awesome isn't it!!! Keep at it, you'll start to LOVE it like I do!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 8, 2005)

Sorry I havn't been able to get on that much, I miss you guys!!! As soon as all this crazy house stuff is done, I will be right back  posting as usual!!! W/O's are still going strong, havn't posted them, sorry, will try to post next one(Saturday)!!! Hope all is well with you, your ALL in my Thoughts and Prayers!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 8, 2005)

Take care of business!!!


----------



## Shae (Sep 8, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Sorry I havn't been able to get on that much, I miss you guys!!!



We miss you too friend. 

And  how is the yoga doing you ask? I am actually looking foward to class every Friday. Its awsome.


----------



## Pylon (Sep 8, 2005)

What's the ETA to the new house?  Once you move you'll be real close to me at my office and we can get together more often!

 I'm playing golf tomorrow in St. Pete...do you play?


----------



## ccr_bballer33 (Sep 8, 2005)

eh Archie, thanks for the comment, Hey if and when you have time do you think you can stop by my HIT journal, I am wanting to keep a similar routine as yours, and who better to critique it than you hahah..thank you my friend, good luck with all that comes your way.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 10, 2005)

I understand getting and being busy buddy. Take your time and visit when you can


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 10, 2005)

Thank you for the support everyone!!! You guys mean ALOT to me!!!

*Brother YM* - Will do, thanks my Friend!!! What happened to Michigan???

*Sister Shae* - Thank you so much my Friend, I'm glad yoga is going good for you!!!

*Brother Pylon* - The ETA is around the first of Nov. We close on Oct. 14th and will move in about a week or so later!!! I LOVE golf, not too good at it, but I Love it!!! I will be working out in the Mornings before work once I move, so we will be able to get together quite a bit my Friend!!!

*Brother CCR* -Thank you my Friend for your kind words!!! Your doin great so far, keep it up and I will be here if you need me!!!

*Brother Rocco* - Thank you very much, I don't like not being able to post up and keep in touch with all my Friends though!!! I'm trying to hurry this stuff up!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 10, 2005)

*Today - Workout A (Back/Delts/Traps)*

*10 minute warm-up on stationary bike*

*BACK*  
*Narrow-Grip underhand Bent-over BB Rows* RC=4x2x
225x12 (rest 30 seconds)
225x6 (immediatly to next exercise)

*CG Pulldowns* RC=4x2x
180x10 (rest 30 seconds)
180x5 (immediatly to next exercise)

*Deadlifts (Angel-Style)*  RC=4x2x
305x9 (9 shrugs) - (rest 30 seconds)
305x5 (5 shrugs) - (immediatly to next exercise)

*DB Pullovers* RC=4x2x
75x12 (rest 30 seconds)
75x6 (immediatly to next exercise)

*DELTS*  
*Hammer Presses*  RC=4x2x
105x10 (rest 30 seconds)
105x5 (immediatly to next exercise)

*DB Laterals (Slight lean forward)*  RC=4x2x
35x10 (rest 30 seconds)
35x4 (immediatly to next exercise)

*Face Pulls* RC=4x2x
100x10 (rest 30 seconds)
100x5 (immediatly to next exercise)

*TRAPS*  
*DB Shrugs* RC=4x2x
95x12 (immediatly to next exercise)

*Behind Back BB Shrugs* RC=4x2x
145x11 (immediatly to next exercise)

*Hise (No-Grip) Shrugs* RC=4x2x
240x11

*W/O Time - 22:44*  

Todays w/o was a pretty good one, form was solid, and Intensity and focus felt great!!!


----------



## Pylon (Sep 10, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Brother Pylon* - The ETA is around the first of Nov. We close on Oct. 14th and will move in about a week or so later!!! I LOVE golf, not too good at it, but I Love it!!! I will be working out in the Mornings before work once I move, so we will be able to get together quite a bit my Friend!!!


 We played out at Tour3 in St. Pete.  Cool course.  Once you get relocated we'll go out and play.  I'm not great either, but it's still a lot of fun.

 Nice looking w/o, by the way!


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 10, 2005)

great workout archy, I've missed you!! but I also understand how life can have it's.."moments" lol..


----------



## Rissole (Sep 10, 2005)

So Arch's been MIA as well hey....???


----------



## Pylon (Sep 11, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> So Arch's been MIA as well hey....???


 We were starting to think you two are the same person...


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 11, 2005)

*Brother Pylon* - Sounds like a great idea to me!!! Thanks for the encouragement!!!

*Sister Billie* - Thank you so much too my Friend!!! Yeas Ma'am, life sure does have it's ways of throwin those "moments" at us!!! How are you doing?

*Brother Pete* - Hello there my Friend!!! Yes, been extremely busy, but no fear, Archie is still here!!!

*Brother Pylon* -


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 11, 2005)

22 minutes...........your workouts are getting longer       I bet your traps are feelin' it today


----------



## * Legion * (Sep 11, 2005)

Hey Arch man..  sorry I haven't visited in a while, I've been buried with life.  Hey, you are putting up some awesome weights for a workout with such litttle rest.  Awesome. Lately, I have been timing my rest intervals, just to keep track, and after reading your workout routines, I feel a bit lazy between griding out sets.  Nicely done, hope all is well.


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 13, 2005)

*Brother YM* -    , I know, I'm slacking!!! My traps where extremely sore!!! Hows it goin for you my Friend?

*Brother Legion* - I understand how life is a HUGE curveball my Friend!!! I appreciate anytime you have to drop in and post!!! Thanks for the encouragement, mucho appreciated!!!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 13, 2005)

Yeah, Archie, JEEZ!! 22 mins, pssh... Old man!


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 13, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Yeah, Archie, JEEZ!! 22 mins, pssh... Old man!


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 13, 2005)

hey arch...been too busy to post, but I am glad your doing well


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 15, 2005)

Mornin Archie!!! Hope you had a good day at the ol' salt mine today!


----------



## Shae (Sep 15, 2005)




----------



## Rissole (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 16, 2005)

So you ended up joining the dark side after all......lol


I have been reading a lot lately, trying to get into it again.  Will start soon.
What have I been up to?  Working mad (Had to travel to Venezuela 4 times and believe me, not for fun or pleasure).  Traveled to Chicago and New Orleans.  Studying for Real Estate (State) exam.  I passed the local exam and class with flying colors.  I have had to postpone the exam 5 times.  Due to timing issues...Remodeled my kitchen.
I'll be by more often as I mentalize myself as I haven't touched a weight since June.
Soon enough I'll be by again.

Meanwhile 15 minutes per workout??????


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 16, 2005)

*Sister Billie* - I'm doing pretty good, thank you for askin my Friend!!! I completely understand about being busy, can't wait till life slows down a little bit myself!!!

*Brother Fish* - Thank you my Friend, hope all is well for you too Brother!!! How are you and your Mom doing? You are both in my Prayers!!!

*Sister Shae* - Right back at ya my friend!!! Hope all is well for you too!!!

*Brother Pete* - Same goes for you my Friend!!! Hows it goin? I can't wait to see your pics and your routine, I'm needing that inspiration real bad right about now!!!

*Brother Tony* - Hows it goin my Friend? I've missed you!!! Yes sir, went and joined the "Dark Side" again!!! Kinda starting my own Hybrid HIT routine too!!! Sounds like your life is as busy as busy can be, I completely understand!!! Hows the family doin? Hope everything is "Everything" Brother!!!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 17, 2005)

*HAPPY FRIDAY!!! *Well, its really saturday now, but who's counting? Yes, big Archie has started his own little HIT following... Mostly me, pretending Im cool like he is, lol.


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 19, 2005)

Heya big guy hows the house thing going?

Where ya been?


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 20, 2005)

*Brother Fish* - You are cool my Friend!!! Don't change either, your a great persone, my hats off to you!!!

*Brother Bolt* - The house thingy is getting closer to an end, Thank GOD!!! It is driving me crazy too!!! Will be changing my routine after I get back from my Wifes and my cruise to celebrate our 8th wedding anniversary!!! We leave Sunday and get back the next Sunday!!! Will outline the new routine later my Friend, take care!!!


----------



## Pylon (Sep 20, 2005)

Seems like you're always on vacation!  

 My next class starts Oct1, and I will be at the Westport campus every Monday for the next 3 months.  I can find myself there early if you ever have downtime after work.


----------



## Shae (Sep 20, 2005)

8th wedding anaversery. Huh?  Congrats!


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 20, 2005)

Sounds good bud have fun!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 20, 2005)

wow, you have a LOT of vacation time at your job!!


----------



## bludevil (Sep 21, 2005)

Congrats on anniversary and have fun on the cruise.


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 21, 2005)

*Brother Pylon* - I wish I was always on vacation!!! Sounds good, will definatly have to get together after work, I get off at 2:15!!!

*Sister Shae* - Yeppers, 8 years, Thank you very much!!!

*Brother Bolt* - Thank you, will do my Friend!!!

*Sister Billie* - Just 2 weeks, but I'm taking this one anyway, the wife and I really need to get away, ya know what I mean!!!

*Brother Blu* - Thank you my Friend, we will!!!


----------



## Pylon (Sep 21, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Brother Pylon* - I wish I was always on vacation!!! Sounds good, will definatly have to get together after work, I get off at 2:15!!!


 Cool.  I'll let you know a few days ahead of time when I will be able to sneak out early and we can meet somewhere over there.


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 23, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Cool.  I'll let you know a few days ahead of time when I will be able to sneak out early and we can meet somewhere over there.


  Sounds like a winner my Friend!!!
Have a busy day tomorrow, my LilBit has a soccer game, and my Sister-In-Laws 40th Birthday party is tomorrow nite!!! The Wife and I leave around 5 am Sunday, so I will be gone until Sunday the 2nd!!! Hope the best for everyone!!!
My new routine will be unveiled (  ) When I get back!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 23, 2005)

another new routine??


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 23, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> another new routine??


I have a few   !!!
I try to shake things up every 4-6 weeks, you know!!!


----------



## Pylon (Sep 24, 2005)

Sounds like you have w/o A.D.D.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 24, 2005)

You go on vacation more than me !!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 24, 2005)

Congrats on the anniversary!! Hope you have a blast. Any hints to the new routine


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 24, 2005)

*Brother Pylon* -    my Friend , sometimes I wonder that myself!!!

*Brother YM* -   , I try my Friend!!!

*Brother Rocco* - Hows my Power-lifting Friend doin? Thank you VERY much!!! Its just a spin off of Uppers/Lowers!!! I will be doing Uppers twice every week and Lowers only once!!! My back and knees have taken a pounding, not that my numbers are all that, but for me they are.


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 24, 2005)

Here is an outline of my new routine, for those interested!!!
I will have 2 seperate routines so to speak, and will be doing Uppers twice a week, and Lowers only once!!!

*UPPERS-1*
Chest/Back/Delts/Traps/Triceps/Biceps
*UPPERS-2*
Back/Chest/Traps/Delts/Biceps/Triceps

*LOWERS-1*
*LOWERS-2*Different order that LOWERS-1
Havn't worked out all the kinks just yet!!!
Cardio will be on Tues,Thurs, and Saturday with abs being thrown in on Tues, and Saturdays!!!

Will look like this:
*WEEK 1* 
Mon/Uppers-1
Tues/Cardio and Abs
Wed/Lowers-1
Thu/Cardio
Fri/Uppers-2
Sat/Cardio and Abs
Sun-Off
*WEEK 2*
Mon/Uppers-1
Tues/Cardio and Abs
Wed/Lowers-2
Thu/Cardio
Fri/Uppers-2
Sat/Cardio and Abs
Sun-Off
Repeat, alternating between each!!!
Will be lowering the weights, and upping all RC (rep cadence) to a 6x2x (6 count lowering, 0 count in both transitions of the movement, and 2 count in raising)
Going for strict and perfect form!!!
Well thats it in a nutshell, have to go now, my LilBit is getting ready for her soccer game!!! Hope you all have a great weekend and week. Will miss you all but you will all be in my Thoughts and Prayers!!! GODspeed!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 24, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Here is an outline of my new routine, for those interested!!!
> I will have 2 seperate routines so to speak, and will be doing Uppers twice a week, and Lowers only once!!!
> 
> *UPPERS-1*
> ...


Sounds like a solid plan my friend!!  Can't wait to see how you respond to it.

Hows the diet been?


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 2, 2005)

Just got back tonite!!! I had such a blast, went to Cozumel, Grand Caymans, and Ocho Rios, Jamaica!!! The wife and I had a GREAT time, and I met a fellow BBer and worked out on the ship a few times!!! Starting my new routine tomorrow, really looking forward to kicking it into a higher gear!!!

Brother Bolt - Diet wasn't on the cruise, but will totally Intensify now my Friend!!! Hows it goin for you?


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 2, 2005)

Hey Arch, I haven't stopped in here a while, what's up?


----------



## Shae (Oct 2, 2005)




----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 2, 2005)

hey archy!!! I'm glad you had a great time, but we missed ya!


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 2, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Just got back tonite!!! I had such a blast, went to Cozumel, Grand Caymans, and Ocho Rios, Jamaica!!! The wife and I had a GREAT time, and I met a fellow BBer and worked out on the ship a few times!!! Starting my new routine tomorrow, really looking forward to kicking it into a higher gear!!!
> 
> Brother Bolt - Diet wasn't on the cruise, but will totally Intensify now my Friend!!! Hows it goin for you?


glad you had a good time bud!  What was it the western carribean?  What cruise liner did you use?  RC?

Hey on a cruise I wouldn't follow it either LOL.  I don't like to follow them anyways LOL. Thats why I love bulking I have some freedom!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 3, 2005)

Glad you had a great time Archie. Lisa and I have been talking about a cruise this winter. Sounds like the foolproof vacation. Looking forward to more w/o's from you now


----------



## Pylon (Oct 3, 2005)

Welcome back Arch.

 My class starts this week, but today will be kinda busy.  Want to try to get together next Monday?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 3, 2005)

> Cozumel, Grand Caymans, and Ocho Rios, Jamaica



Which place did you like best ??


----------



## bludevil (Oct 3, 2005)

Sounds like a great vacation. What cruise line did you take, just wondering cause wifey and I are thinking about taking a cruise to Caymens as well. By the way, new routine looks solid.


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 5, 2005)

*Brother Sean* - Just tryin to get through a busy time right now!!! Thanks for askin my Friend, will be on more in a couple weeks, geting ready to close on both houses next week!!!

*Sister Shae* -     Right back atcha my Friend!!!

*Sister Billie* - Thank you so much, I missed you guys also, your like my second family, you know!!!

*Brother Bolt* - Thanks for understanding my Friend!!! We have only cruised with Carnival, they are an excellent cruise line IMO!!!

*Brother Rocco* - Thanks, we did have a GREAT time!!! I recommend everyone going on a cruise, you would LOVE it my Friend!!! Oh yes sir, the w/o's are going to come back BIG-TIME!!! Weights will be lower, but rep cadence will still be the same, going for PERFECT form!!!

*Brother Pylon* - You sound as busy as I feel!!! Would love to get together next Monday, where at? What time?

*Brother YM* - Hows it goin my Friend!!! My order of favorites is this : 1. Grand Cayman 2. Cozumel 3. Ocho Rios

*Brother Blu* - Cruising is definatly a GREAT vacation!!! I Highly recommend it to all!!! We cruise with Carnival cruise lines, they are excellent my Friend!!! Thanks for the vote on the new routine, mucho appreciated!!!

Again, I aplogize for not being able to get on as much as I like, and want to!!! Will be back on more soon, I promise, I miss you all!!!


----------



## shiznit2169 (Oct 5, 2005)

hows it going arch, u keep increasing the poundages?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Oct 5, 2005)

Archie!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 6, 2005)

hey archy........did you guys sunbathe on the upper deck??


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 6, 2005)

*Brother Shiznit* - Going good my friend, just extremely BUSY with getting ready to move and all!!! I try to Increase my poundage, but I honestly shouldn't until I get my desired rep range accomplished!!! You'll see in my new routine!!!

*Brother Fish* - Whats up my Friend? Hows your new routine HITting you?

*Sister Billie* - I see you have cruised before huh? (LOL) No, there was no tanning on the "Upper" Deck!!! (LOL)


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 7, 2005)

I've never cruised, but my in-laws did last October...lol...I've never had a "real" vacation


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 7, 2005)

Sister Billie, you need to take a cruise, it's a perfect vacation for you and your husband, I promise!!!


----------



## Shae (Oct 7, 2005)

Billie, take the vacation damn you!   

If I know someone who knows vacations it's Archangel!   



Why do you need a vacation you ask..........why the hell not!


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 7, 2005)

Sister Shae, yes ma'am, I DO know vacations!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 7, 2005)

I'm looking for a workout in here ?????


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 7, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I'm looking for a workout in here ?????


Yea really!!!  My journal is the exact opposite....all w/o's and no convo LOL!  Maybe I should go on vacation or something


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 9, 2005)

Angel took a cruise !?  You didn't wo onboard did you ?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 9, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Yea really!!!  My journal is the exact opposite....all w/o's and no convo LOL!  Maybe I should go on vacation or something



 

   I guess I've have check your journal DB


----------



## Pylon (Oct 10, 2005)

Heya Archie.  What's the good word?


----------



## Shae (Oct 10, 2005)

Leaving good vibes and a positive aura in this thread, I leave you this:






Let you be healthy.
Let you be happy.
Let you be strong.
Namaste.​


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 10, 2005)

*Brother YM* - Sorry my Friend, this moving and packing is killing me, will be done in 3 weeks, so I'm w/o when I can right now!!! Just havn't posted them.

*Brother Bolt* - take one, you deserve it my Friend!!!

*Brother Gary* - Yes sir my Friend, took a cruise and  um, yes, I did w/o on board!!! Glad to have ya back!!!

*Brother Pylon* - The word is busy, I can't wait to be done with this, so I can get back to some consistant w/o's again!!!

*Sister Shae* - Thank you so much, I need all the help I can get right now!!! Can't stand not being able to w/o on a regular basis!!! Soon though, I keep telling myself!!!

Putting up some new pics, the wife and I got LilBit a puppy and she was SO excited!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 11, 2005)

Just giving you a hard time to keep you motivated (like you need it   )


----------



## bludevil (Oct 11, 2005)

Lilbit and Toto pics were very cute. Hope all is going well with the move.


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 11, 2005)

*Brother YM* - I DO need the push right now my Friend, with all this selling, and packing, and buying and moving, I can't focus as much as I need on my w/o's, thank you SO much for the encouragement my Friend!!!

*Brother Blu* - Thank you on both accounts my Friend. Can't wait till this move is complete so I can focus 100% back on my w/o's!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 11, 2005)

Tomorrow my Friends, The Angel HIT's back!!!
I will be alternating between these 2 routines every 3 weeks:
Routine 1-
Uppers/Lowers (with Uppers being HIT twice, and Lowers only once a week)
Routine 2-
Bodypart splits
A-Back/Delts/Traps
B-Legs
C-Chest/Biceps/Triceps

Of course it will be HIT, looking forward to getting back to 100% focus on my w/o's, I have missed you all, and am looking forward to keeping up with you all!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 11, 2005)

Those pics are adorable arch!!


----------



## Shae (Oct 11, 2005)

Hell yeah to that!


----------



## Shae (Oct 11, 2005)

Hell yeah to that!


----------



## Pylon (Oct 12, 2005)

Nice drop kick dog ya got there, Arch.

 What's the ETA on the move?

 BTW, I may be able to sneak out early on Monday if you want to meet up over in Westport.


----------



## bludevil (Oct 12, 2005)

Good luck with new routine, one good thing about taking a break from lifting is your always inspired when coming back. I know the numbers will be inspiring


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 13, 2005)

hang in there Arch!  Things will smooth out after a while...I love your pics by the way!


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 14, 2005)

*Brother Bolt* - Thank you my Friend!!!

*Sister Shae* - Ditto to you also my Friend!!!

*Brother Pylon* - Yeah, he's definatly an ankle biter!!! We closed on our old one today, and the new one Monday!!! We should be all in by the 1st!!!

*Brother Blu* - Thank you, I sure hope so my friend!!!

*Sister Billie* - Thank you so much, I appreciate the words of encouragement too!!!


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 14, 2005)

Where are the workouts?


----------



## Pylon (Oct 15, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Brother Pylon* - Yeah, he's definatly an ankle biter!!! We closed on our old one today, and the new one Monday!!! We should be all in by the 1st!!!


 Fantastical!  Hope it all ends well!


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 16, 2005)

Almost bud!  Tomorrow is the new house closing correct??  Best of luck mi amigo!


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 18, 2005)

*Brother Sean* - I'm sorry my Friend, they have been few and far in between, but that all changes here soon. Just finished all my house stuff, so we are moving now and will be in the new house by the 1st!!!

*Brother Pylon* - Thank you my Friend!!! It is offiacially....................Official!!! It all went through today!!!

*Brother Bolt* - Thank you too my Friend, it all finally went through today!!!

*To all, The w/o's will now commence!!!*


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 18, 2005)

*Brother Sean* - I'm sorry my Friend, they have been few and far in between, but that all changes here soon. Just finished all my house stuff, so we are moving now and will be in the new house by the 1st!!!

*Brother Pylon* - Thank you my Friend!!! It is offiacially....................Official!!! It all went through today!!!

*Brother Bolt* - Thank you too my Friend, it all finally went through today!!!

*To all* - The w/o's will now commence!!!


----------



## * Legion * (Oct 18, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Brother Sean* - I'm sorry my Friend, they have been few and far in between, but that all changes here soon. Just finished all my house stuff, so we are moving now and will be in the new house by the 1st!!!
> 
> *Brother Pylon* - Thank you my Friend!!! It is offiacially....................Official!!! It all went through today!!!
> 
> ...




They'd better!  Lazy!


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 18, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> They'd better!  Lazy!


    They will my Friend!!!


----------



## Pylon (Oct 18, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Brother Sean* - I'm sorry my Friend, they have been few and far in between, but that all changes here soon. Just finished all my house stuff, so we are moving now and will be in the new house by the 1st!!!
> 
> *Brother Pylon* - Thank you my Friend!!! It is offiacially....................Official!!! It all went through today!!!
> 
> ...


 Congrats!  When is the move in party?


----------



## Shae (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi.  Just felt like dripping a line. And a good vibe.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 19, 2005)

I'm looking forward to seeing some workouts in here


----------



## bludevil (Oct 19, 2005)

Bring the w/o's on bud.


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 19, 2005)

*Brother Pylon* - I will DEFINATLY let you know my Friend!!!

*Sister Shae* - Thank you, I need them too!!!

*Brother YM* - They will be my Friend, I PROMISE!!!

*Brother Blu* - You and ME both my Friend!!!

Will be changing gyms starting the 1st of next month, excited and nervous all at the same time!!! Thank you ALL for the continued encouragement, It means more to me than you all will ever know!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 25, 2005)

Heya big guy sorry I haven't been around!!!  Was tuff diggin this one out!!

Hows the house coming along?  How the little one?


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 25, 2005)

hope you get everything moved without incident Angel!! Be safe!


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 25, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Will be changing gyms starting the 1st of next month, excited and nervous all at the same time!!! Thank you ALL for the continued encouragement, It means more to me than you all will ever know!!!


 Good luck with changing gyms... It's fun, yet awkward at the same time... Mostly just feeling out how it's organzied. After the first few weeks I'm sure you'll be used to it.


----------



## Cris2Blis (Oct 25, 2005)




----------



## Rissole (Oct 27, 2005)

Heyya Chunk... whats doin?? A new puppy to crap all over your lawn i see... And no workouts... just as lazy as me  All Good  
Hope you are well, had a great vacation by the sounds of it. I am having sort of one now. Just doing whatever i want this week and eating that way too, but i'll be back hard into it on Monday


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 27, 2005)

Hello *EVERYONE*!!! Sorry I havn't been on, been moving slowly this whole week. Will be doing all the BIG stuff Saturday!!! Joining 24 hour fitness also, can't wait to start my w/o's back!!! Well my Friends, won't have a computer after tonite for a while, so I will talk at you all soon, and remember........Your in my thoughts and prayers!!!


----------



## Shae (Oct 27, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hello *EVERYONE*!!! Sorry I havn't been on, been moving slowly this whole week. Will be doing all the BIG stuff Saturday!!! Joining 24 hour fitness also, can't wait to start my w/o's back!!! Well my Friends, won't have a computer after tonite for a while, so I will talk at you all soon, and remember........Your in my thoughts and prayers!!!




And before you go....





Let you be happy.
Let you be healthy.
Let you be strong.
Let you and your loved ones be safe from harm.
Namaste.​


----------



## Pylon (Oct 28, 2005)

Nicely done, Shae.


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 2, 2005)

Hello all, I am back!!! The move is COMPLETE!!! Had my first w/o in a WHILE, not happy but at least I'm back at it!!! 24 hour fitness is AWESOME, everything you can imagine..............is there!!! Will post my pathetic w/o for you now   :

*CHEST/BACK/TRAPS*
All Rep Cadence was 5x2x

*HAMMER BENCH ISO PRESS*
80x12 (rest 30 seconds)
80x6+6 (X-reps)

*HAMMER INCLINE ISO PRESS*
70x8 (rest 30 seconds)
70x5+6 (X-reps)

*HAMMER DECLINE ISO PRESS*
70x8 (rest 30 seconds)
70x5+6 (X-reps)

*INCLINE DB FLYES*
35x10

*HAMMER ISO PULLDOWNS*
70(each side)x12 (rest 30 seconds)
70(each side)x6+6 (X-reps)

*T-BAR ROWS*
90x6 (rest 30 seconds)
90x4+3 (X-reps)

*SEATED ISO ROWS*
70x10 (rest 30 seconds)
70x6+4 (X-reps)

*DB PULLOVERS*
70x6

*DB SHRUGS*
75x10+6 (X-reps)

*W/O TIME - 22:18*
Not happy at all with todays w/o, but its a starting point my Friends, be gentle please!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 2, 2005)

Angel , 

Just like everyone else... you gotta start somewhere. And you started at a pretty good pace. 22 minutes


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 2, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> 24 hour fitness is AWESOME, everything you can imagine..............is there!!!



The 24 hr fitness gyms that I've visited have been wonderful.  You'll do well there, I'm sure.  Getting back in the groove is always the hard part.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 2, 2005)

Glad to see you're back, Archie!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 2, 2005)

Welcome back


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 2, 2005)

Welcome back big guy!  You have taken off alot of time from the gym that is understandable! 

Shoot how do you thing I felt when I was benching with 10lb and 15lb dumbells with problems LOL.  Muscle memory is a great thing my friend it will be back before you know it!!


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 2, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hello all, I am back!!! The move is COMPLETE!!! Had my first w/o in a WHILE, not happy but at least I'm back at it!!! 24 hour fitness is AWESOME, everything you can imagine..............is there!!! Will post my pathetic w/o for you now  :
> 
> *CHEST/BACK/TRAPS*
> All Rep Cadence was 5x2x
> ...


 
 Now that's what I want to see  Glad to see you're starting back up again, congrats on the move .


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 3, 2005)

That workout HARDLY looked pathetic!!  Welcome back Archy...we missed ya!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 3, 2005)

Hey stranger.


----------



## bludevil (Nov 3, 2005)

Woohoo, Archie is back  
Workout didn't look like anything to be ashamed of bud. Anyway, you know those numbers will keep rising once you get back into the swing of it.


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 3, 2005)

*Brother gary* - Thank you for the encouraging words my Friend!!! I'm just happy to be back at it full force, ya know!!!

*Brother Deadlift* - They are amazing, everything you can imagine is in there!!! Thank you for your vote of confidence too, much appreciated!!!

*Brother Pylon* - Thank you my Friend, we will have to get together soon!!!

*Brother YM* - Thank you so much, glad to be back my Friend!!!

*Brother Bolt* - Thank you for understanding my Friend, so happy to be back in the swing of it all!!! Feels good to be back!!!

*Brother Sean* - You and me both my Friend!!! Thank you!!!

*Sister Billie* - Thank you so much, I missed you too!!!

*Sister Kerry* - Hows it goin? Hope all is well with you and yours!!!

*Brother Blu* - Thank you so much my Friend, I am just happy to be back at it again and consistantly from now on!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 6, 2005)

It's official, I'm a bonafide member of 24 hour fitness now!!! W/O's will begin tomorrow, talk at you then!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 6, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> It's official, I'm a bonafide member of 24 hour fitness now!!! W/O's will begin tomorrow, talk at you then!!!



I''m looking forward to it; as I'm sure you are.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 6, 2005)

Glad to see you are getting back in the swing, Archie.

 I am working in Brentwood this week, but will be in the office Monday and Tuesday next week.  Actually, I will be in St. Charles Tuesday afternoon to register for class.  The rest of the week I will be in New Orleans.  If you have time to get together, drop me a line.


----------



## Shae (Nov 6, 2005)

Dropping off a good vibe and...





And a smile.

Keep on the w/o. I know I will.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 6, 2005)

good to have you back.  i want to start seeing some of these workouts.  get going, chop chop ha.. best of luck, my freind.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 7, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> Dropping off a good vibe and...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You always have the best pics...


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 7, 2005)

Thank you ALL so much for the continued support!!! It is appreciated MORE than you know!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 7, 2005)

*Chest/Back/Traps*
ALL rep cadence = 5x2x

*CHEST*
*Incline BB Bench* 
185x10 (rest 30 seconds)
185x4+8(XR)

*Hammer Iso Incline Press*
70x10 (rest 30 seconds)
70x6+8(XR)

*Hammer Iso Decline Press*
70x8 (rest 30 seconds)
70x5+6(XR)

*Incline Flyes*
40x9

*BACK*
*Hammer High Row Pulldowns*
75x12 (rest 30 seconds)
75x8+6(XR)

*T-Bar Rows*
90x7 (rest 30 seconds)
90x5+4(XR)

*Hammer Iso Seated Rows*
70x12 (rest 30 seconds)
70x6+6(XR)

*DB Pullovers*
70x8 (rest 30 seconds)
70x4

*TRAPS*
*DB Shrugs*
75x12 (rest 30 seconds)
75x6+8(XR)

*w/o Time - 19:55*

Feeling better, but not happy yet!!! Just got Mike Mentzers new book, I'm sure I'll be coming up with another Hybrid HIT soon!!! Hope all is well with everyone!!!


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 7, 2005)

Nice looking workout there, AA .


----------



## Shae (Nov 7, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> You always have the best pics...


Thanks.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 7, 2005)

Nice wo Angel , can't wait to see what a wo looks like that makes you happy  

Hey what is (XR) ?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 7, 2005)

I bet it felt good to hit the iron      What is XR ??


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 7, 2005)

*Brother Sean* - Thank you my Friend!!!

*Sister Shae* - I agree, thank you for the pics, the thought is much appreciated!!!

*Brother Gary* - Thank you also my Friend!!! I just know that I lost alot of strength, and I am bummed for that!!! XR = x-reps

*Brother YM* - Yes it felt great, I have to admit!!! XR = x-reps, just a little something I'm trying at the end of my last set!!!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Nov 7, 2005)

ARCHIE!!! Just droppin in to say hello! How is life treatin ya?


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 7, 2005)

nice to see some workouts in here Archy! welcome back!


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 8, 2005)

Heya big guy lookin good in here!!!!

Mentzer is awsome!  I heard his book is just mind blowing and his theories and such are really good!


----------



## bludevil (Nov 8, 2005)

Very nice looking w/o. Can't wait to see what comes from reading Mentzer.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 8, 2005)

Great w/o!! That is a great book also. A lot of really good information in it.


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 8, 2005)

*Brother Fish* - Hello my Friend, life is treatin me great now (except for work) All moved in, just slowly unpacking and such!!!Thanks for askin!!!

*Sister Billie* - Thank you for the encouragement, much appreciated my Friend!!!

*Brother Bolt* - Thank you too my Friend!!! I have found a HUGE admiration for Mentzer, he was an intelligent BBer, and his books are very inspiring and incredible!!! I would honestly have to say he is my Favorite!!!

*Brother Blu* - Thank you also my Friend, I can't wait either!!!

*Brother Rocco* - Thank you too my Friend, I appreciate that!!! Are you talking about Mentzers new book, or that other book you and I where talking about a while back? Either one is a great read, but I absolutely LOVE Mentzers books!!!


----------



## Pylon (Nov 8, 2005)

I may have to check his books out.  Always looking for something to read.  Any particular one good to start with?


----------



## enz (Nov 8, 2005)

Hey archangel, you have been helping me keep in track with my whole change of lifestyle since I've joined. I just really want to tell you how much I appreciate this and how it keeps me on track since I wake up each day.
Looks like you've got everything down and everythings going good im proud of what you are accomplishing.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 8, 2005)

enz said:
			
		

> Hey archangel, you have been helping me keep in track with my whole change of lifestyle since I've joined. I just really want to tell you how much I appreciate this and how it keeps me on track since I wake up each day.
> Looks like you've got everything down and everythings going good im proud of what you are accomplishing.


 Yeah, that's Archie.  Always meddeling in other people's bidness...


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 9, 2005)

*Brother Pylon* - I recommend ANY Mentzer book, but to get a grasp of Mentzer as far as philosophically, and the ideas behind his HIT, I would HIGHLY suggest "Heavy Duty 2, Mind and Body" !!! That one is almost impossible to find, so you would prolly have to order it. I also recommend "High Intensity Training the Mike Mentzer way" its about $20 at Borders!!!

*Brother Enz* - Wow, thank you my Friend for the kind words!!! I'm glad I can help you or anyone else for that matter, I really appreciate that encouragement my Friend!!! Keep your head up and your heart light, and you'll do anything you can dream of!!!

*Brother Pylon* -


----------



## Pylon (Nov 9, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Brother Pylon* - I recommend ANY Mentzer book, but to get a grasp of Mentzer as far as philosophically, and the ideas behind his HIT, I would HIGHLY suggest "Heavy Duty 2, Mind and Body" !!! That one is almost impossible to find, so you would prolly have to order it. I also recommend "High Intensity Training the Mike Mentzer way" its about $20 at Borders!!!


 I've got "Mike Mentzer's complete book of weight training" on hold at the library.  It's the only one they have.  I guess I'll start there.


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 9, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I've got "Mike Mentzer's complete book of weight training" on hold at the library.  It's the only one they have.  I guess I'll start there.


Now thats one I havn't even heard of!!!   Oh man, another one to get!!!


----------



## Pylon (Nov 9, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Now thats one I havn't even heard of!!!   Oh man, another one to get!!!


 It's an older one, from 1982.  I'll bring it Monday.


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 9, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> It's an older one, from 1982.  I'll bring it Monday.


I'll bring Heavy Duty 2


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 11, 2005)

Sorry my Friends, going through an extremely tuff time with my family (wife and kids) So I might be very sporadic with my posts yet again. But believe me the w/o's are still going full force!!!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 11, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Sorry my Friends, going through an extremely tuff time with my family (wife and kids) So I might be very sporadic with my posts yet again. But believe me the w/o's are still going full force!!!



Hope it's nothing terminal!  
Seriously, hope everything gets better soon.
Keep up with the training.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 11, 2005)

hope it workouts out in the end for ya.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 11, 2005)

Wishing you the best AA !!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 11, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Sorry my Friends, going through an extremely tuff time with my family (wife and kids) So I might be very sporadic with my posts yet again. But believe me the w/o's are still going full force!!!


Sorry to hear about the family troubles . But I have nothing but confidence it will all work out for you .


----------



## Shae (Nov 11, 2005)

May you be strong.
May you and your family be safe from harm.
May you stay positive.
May you keep a clear mind and a positive vibe through the tough times.
Namaste.​


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 12, 2005)

archy.....is everything okay with the family???


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 12, 2005)

Heya bud hope things are going OK!  You and your family are in my prayers for the better!


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 13, 2005)

whats this mentzer book you read?  i'd be very interested in checking it out.  i also can't wait to see this routine.


----------



## bludevil (Nov 13, 2005)

Hope all is well with the family bro, keep pumping.


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 14, 2005)

*Sister Kerry* - Thank you for your kind words, I appreciate them very much!!! Hows things on your end?

*Brother Patrick* - Thank you my Friend!!!

*Brother YM* - Thank you my Friend, much appreciated!!!

*Brother Gary* - Thank you also my Friend, it has started to simmer down!!!

*Sister Shae* - As usual my Friend, thank you for the kind words!!!

*Sister Billie* - Thank you, things are starting to improve!!!

*Brother Bolt* - Thank you so much my Friend, I appreciate that more than you know!!!

*Brother Sox* - It's his new book "The Wisdom of Mike Mentzer". It's been a fascinating read to say the least!!! I have grown to admire him incredibly!!! I will post the new routine next, along with my first w/o today!!!

*Brother Blu* - Thank you my Friend, all is finally calming down, Thank GOD!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 14, 2005)

Okay my Friends, the new routine consists of 2 routines, alternated every other day. I have put my own twist on it, in that I chose to work these particular bodyparts together.

*Routine A*
*Legs/Chest/Delts*

*Routine B*
*Back/Traps/Biceps/Triceps*

Each routine consists of only 12 sets, I'm not keeping true to his total sets, in that some where listed as 2 sets, where as I have chosen to only do 1 set each exercise, to failure!!!
I will answer any questions that you all might have as best as I can, I will now enter my first w/o using this new routine!!!

I'm editing in now, the rep ranges are to be *6-8*


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 14, 2005)

*10 Minute warm-up on bike*
All reps are using a 4x2x rep cadence with a slight pause in the contraction.

*LEGS*
*Leg Press*
520x10 

*Squat*
300x10

*Extensions*
125x6 1/2

*Leg Curls*
125x10

*Standing Calve Raises*
225x15

*CHEST*
*Incline BB Bench*
225x8

*Hammer Incline Iso Press*
90x6

*Incline Flyes*
45x8

*Dips*
BWx6

*DELTS*
*Standing DB Presses*
55x6

*Side Laterals*
30x6

*Rear Laterals*
15x6   Talk about feeling weak!!!

*W/O Time - 16:46*

I forgot to list, that the reps are supposed to be in the 6-8 rep range, some of which I used correct weights, others I will have to adjust, but it was a heck-uva w/o for the first attempt, and my muscles will agree with me!!!


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 14, 2005)

I noticed you have been doing HIT style training for quite some time now Arch.. how have the gains, etc been coming along?  Do you notice any overtraining symptoms, and how do you handle them...


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 14, 2005)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> I noticed you have been doing HIT style training for quite some time now Arch.. how have the gains, etc been coming along?  Do you notice any overtraining symptoms, and how do you handle them...


Brother Camaro, Thanks for dropping in, much appreciated!!! I used HIT to get ready for my first ever competition 2 years ago. I was a whopping 280 pounds of blah!!! I then tried to attempt a more volume happy routine, and my shoulder injury reared it's ugly head. I absolutly LOVE HIT, and am conviced it is the best for me. I only felt overtrained when I experimented by using 2 sets to failure with each exercise. (Don't mess with perfection huh  ) I have experimented with different variations of HIT too, and now I have started Mentzers "Most productive" routine from his new book "The Wisdom of Mike Mentzer". Thanks agin for stopping by!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 14, 2005)

Looks good AA - Good to see some workouts in here


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 14, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Looks good AA - Good to see some workouts in here


Thank you my Friend, it felt awesome to HIT it again!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 14, 2005)

Hello Arch,

I think I'll pick up and follow this one along if you don't mind.


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 14, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Hello Arch,
> 
> I think I'll pick up and follow this one along if you don't mind.


Brother Boiler, glad to have ya, drop in anytime!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 14, 2005)

Looking good Angel  

Very interesting. I always liked Mike & Ray Mentzer back in the day.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 14, 2005)

Interesting program, Archie.  This is straight from Mentzer, right?


----------



## bludevil (Nov 14, 2005)

Arch, what kind of Rest Intervals are you taking. Judging from how quick you did your workout, I would guess 60sec or under?

By the way, very nice numbers, especially with a new routine.


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 15, 2005)

hey, cool workout!!


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 15, 2005)

*Today - 25 Minutes on the stationary bike, levels 7-11*

*Brother Gary* - Thank you my Friend, I have a huge respect and admiration for Mike Mentzer!!!

*Brother Pylon* - Yes sir, the only thing I changed was putting Delts in the first group, and Triceps in the second!!! I also am only doing 1 set to failure (Mentzer sometimes doubled up on his sets, I might try this in a couple weeks or so), along with a slight x-rep and static holds periodically!!!

*Brother Blu* - Thank you my Friend, very much appreciate the encouragement!!! I couldn't tell you my RI's, in that I go immediatly to the next exercise!!! Sometimes resting just enough to get my breath back. I will be using and listing a new way to time my w/o's, in that after each bodypart I will list the time, that way I can see where I can try to improve!!!

*Sister Billie* - Thank you my Friend!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 15, 2005)

Hey Arch, looks like were organizing an IM get together around your show me event.  Looking forward to rooting you on.


----------



## bludevil (Nov 16, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Brother Blu* - Thank you my Friend, very much appreciate the encouragement!!! I couldn't tell you my RI's, in that I go immediatly to the next exercise!!! Sometimes resting just enough to get my breath back. I will be using and listing a new way to time my w/o's, in that after each bodypart I will list the time, that way I can see where I can try to improve!!!



Hey that sounds like a good idea. That way you can find you weakest and strongest bodyparts (endurance and strength wise).


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 16, 2005)

*Brother Boiler* - That will be awesome, heres hoping I don't dissapoint!!!

*Brother Blu* - Exactly right, I figure I might as well do it the best I can!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 16, 2005)

*Today - Routine B*

*BACK/TRAPS/BICEPS/TRICEPS*

*10 Minute warm-up on bike*

*BACK*
*Chins*
BWx6 (negatives) I absolutely HATE these!!!   

*T-Bar Rows*
90x8 + 4 x-reps

*Hammer Hi-Pulls*
75(each side)x8 + 4 x-reps

*DB Pullovers*
75x10

*Time - 4:56*

*TRAPS*
*Hise Shrugs (no-grip shrugs)*
225x12 will be upping the weight next time

*DB Shrugs (w/slight lean forward)*
85x8

*Time - 6:48*

*BICEPS*
*BB Flex Curls*
95x6

*Seated Incline Curls*
30x7

*Cybex Preacher Curls*
50x6 + 4 x-reps

*Time - 10:03*

*TRICEPS*
*CG Bench*
185x8

*Overhead DB Extensions*
75x6

*Cybex Seated Pushdowns*
70x6 + 4 x-reps

*W/O Time - 13:42*

All reps are done with a 4x2x with a slight pause in the contracted position, this will be mandatory from now on!!!

Felt pretty good (Actually shaky    and dry heaved    in the shower) but this is a good starting point for these 2 routines I feel!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 16, 2005)

hello Mr. Angel


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 16, 2005)

thats a killer workout.  everyday when i read your's and now camaro's journal, it makes me want to go back to HIT.  by the way, for christmas, i'll be getting some of the Mentzer books.  I'm pretty excited about that.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 16, 2005)

Nice looking w/o, Archie.



			
				Archangel said:
			
		

> Felt pretty good (Actually shaky    and dry heaved    in the shower) but this is a good starting point for these 2 routines I feel!!!


 Hmm..you sure that wasn't the salmon comin' back on you?


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 16, 2005)

Nice wo !

*Hise Shrugs (no-grip shrugs)
*225x12 will be upping the weight next time

Are these the ones with the bar across your upper back ?


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 16, 2005)

*Brother Natural* - Hello my Friend, long time no hear, hows things with you?

*Brother Sox* - HIT will always be there for you my Friend!!! Glad your looking into Mentzers books, you will enjoy ANY of them!!! Which ones are you looking to get?

*Brother Pylon* - Thank you my Friend!!!   could be   I had heartburn afterwards!!! We will not eat there again!!!

*Brother Gary* - Thank you also my Friend!!! Hise shrugs the way I do them is on a standing calve machine, I just pick the weight and step in and shrug away, hope that explains or helps!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 16, 2005)

Dry heaving doesn't sound good to me


----------



## Pylon (Nov 16, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Brother Pylon* - Thank you my Friend!!!   could be   I had heartburn afterwards!!! We will not eat there again!!!


 Agreed.  It didn't sit right with me either.  In fact, I got up during class a few times that evening to deal with some...um...internal distress...


----------



## Devlin (Nov 16, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Agreed.  It didn't sit right with me either.  In fact, I got up during class a few times that evening to deal with some...um...internal distress...



That doesn't sound pleasant there guys   

Wow, thats a heck of a workout.     Keep it up I'm enjoying following along.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 17, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Brother Natural* - Hello my Friend, long time no hear, hows things with you?



Things are good.  Just thought I'd pop in and see what's what around here.  Hoping to get back to a normal routine very soon.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 17, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> That doesn't sound pleasant there guys


 Yeah, don't get the fish at Chevy's.  Bad hoodoo.


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 17, 2005)

*Brother YM* - Your right, it wasn't good at all!!!

*Brother Pylon* - I hear you there, it didn't sit right at all!!!

*Sister Devlin* - It wasn't pleasent at all, thanks for the encouragement, I appreciate it SO much!!!

*Brother Natural* - Thanks for droppin by, hope it all comes together just right for you!!!


----------



## Pylon (Nov 17, 2005)

Hey, that Mentzer book is intense.  He's got some...interesting ideas about what goes in a bodybuilding book.    (I mean that in a good way.)


----------



## Devlin (Nov 17, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Yeah, don't get the fish at Chevy's.  Bad hoodoo.



I'll make a mental note of that, but being that I'm blond I may need a friendly reminder if I'm visiting the area.

Hope you both recover from the fish quickly.


----------



## Shae (Nov 17, 2005)




----------



## King Silverback (Nov 18, 2005)

*Brother Pylon* - I hope you enjoy it, it shed a whole new light for me, and really made me a believer AND admirerer!!!

*Sister Devlin* - No problem, I am positive Brother Pylon and I will not be eating there again!!!

*Sister Shae* - How are you doing? Hope all is well!!!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi Michael   
How are things going for you now?


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 18, 2005)

*ROUTINE A*
ALL Rep Cadence was 4x2x

*LEGS/CHEST/DELTS*

*10 Minute warm-up on bike*

*LEGS*  
*LEG PRESS* 
540x8 + 6 (x-reps)

*SQUATS* 
315x7 + 2 (x-reps)

*EXTENSIONS* 
140x7 + 3 (x-reps)

*SEATED LEG CURLS* 
140x10 + 10 (x-reps)

*STANDING CALVE RAISES* 
240x12 + 6 (x-reps)

*TIME - 6:03*  

*CHEST*  
*INCLINE BB BENCH* 
235x7 + 5 (x-reps)

*INCLINE ISO HAMMER PRESS* 
90x8 + 8 (x-reps)

*INCLINE FLYES* 
50x7

*DIPS* 
BWx1 + 6 negatives

*TIME - 10:12*  

*DELTS*  
*STANDING DB PRESSES* 
55x7 + 2 (x-reps)

*DB SIDE LATERALS* 
30x7 + 3 (x-reps)

*MACHINE REAR LATERALS* 
15x7 + 2 (x-reps)

*TIME - 13:28*  

Pretty happy with todays w/o, felt really good and focused throughout!!! I am enjoying this new routine, Thank you Mr. Mentzer!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 18, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hi Michael
> How are things going for you now?


Sister Kerry, things are much better, thank you for asking, how are things on your side?


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 18, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *ROUTINE A*
> ALL Rep Cadence was 4x2x
> 
> *LEGS/CHEST/DELTS*
> ...


Another impressive wo Angel  

Am I to understand that all that only took you 13+ minutes  or am I not understanding your time frames .


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 18, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Another impressive wo Angel
> 
> Am I to understand that all that only took you 13+ minutes  or am I not understanding your time frames .


Thank you my Friend, yes, thats correct on the time!!! I am seperating my time for each BP, so I can see where I need improvement, ya know?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 18, 2005)

Looks like a tough 13 minutes      I like to see the standing DB presses


----------



## Devlin (Nov 18, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *ROUTINE A*
> ALL Rep Cadence was 4x2x
> 
> *LEGS/CHEST/DELTS*
> ...



   That a fantastic workout   

Ok there no way I could keep up with you..lol.  If I did try I would probably end up something like this


----------



## Shae (Nov 18, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Sister Shae* - How are you doing? Hope all is well!!!



Not this week. Have you been keeping up with WWE this week? Man, the death of Eddie Gurerro hit me pretty hard.   Never felt this way for a WWE superstar before.


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 18, 2005)

*Brother YM* - Thank you, I prefer the standing kind, easier on my back, and harder on my delts!!! Go Blue!!!

*Sister Devlin* - Thank you also, much appreciated!!! You would be just fine, have faith in yourself!!!

*Sister Shae* - I hear ya, I was shocked when I heard about that!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 20, 2005)

*ROUTINE B*
*BACK/TRAPS/BICEPS/TRICEPS*

*10 minute warm-up on bike*

*BACK*  
*CHINS (WIDE GRIP)*
BWx1  + 6 negatives (I so suck at these!!!)

*T-BAR ROWS* 
95x6 + 4 (x-reps)

*HAMMER HI-PULLS* 
90x7 + 4 (x-reps)

*DB PULLOVERS* 
80x6

*TIME - 4:30*  

*TRAPS*  
*HISE (NO GRIP) SHRUGS* 
240x12 + 6 (x-reps)

*DB SHRUGS* 
90x7 + 3 (x-reps)

*TIME - 6:37*  

*BICEPS*  
*BB FLEX CURLS* 
95x7

*SEATED INCLINE DB CURLS* 
35x6

*MACHINE PREACHER CURLS* 
50x6 + 5 (x-reps)

*TIME - 10:00*  

*TRICEPS*  
*CG BENCH* 
195x8

*DB OVERHEAD EXTENSIONS* 
80x6

*CYBEX SEATED EXTENSIONS* 
70x7 + 6 (x-reps)

*TOTAL TIME - 13:38*  

Workout felt good today, managed to shave 5 seconds off of time, no big deal to some, but big to me!!! Really enjoying this every other day plan, I feel fresh and ready to go (due to the low volume I'm sure) Hope all have a great day!!!


----------



## Devlin (Nov 20, 2005)

Congrats on dropping 5 secs   I think I would be able to keep up with you on this workout    but would just have to cut the weight in half for me     Seriously, nice workout glad you are enjoying it.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 20, 2005)

Nice wo Angel !  

You did take measurements and stuff before starting the new wo didn't you ?  When do you start your cut for the show ?
When you start cutting will you still be doing this type of wo ?
Inquiring minds need to know


----------



## Pylon (Nov 20, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> Not this week. Have you been keeping up with WWE this week? Man, the death of Eddie Gurerro hit me pretty hard.   Never felt this way for a WWE superstar before.


 You know, until last week, I didn't even know I was a fan of his.  Very sad to watch.


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 20, 2005)

*Sister Devlin* - Thank you, I'm sure you could, give it a try, you just might like it!!!

*Brother Gary* - Thank you my Friend, you know what, I sure didn't, will have to do that though, thanks for reminding me!!! I am kinda starting my cut (EXTREMELY SLOW) but will be HITting it hardcore about Febuary!!! Yes, I fully intend to be using HIT still, be it a slightly altered version!!!  

*Brother Pylon* - I hear you there, pretty sad all around, and even sadder how the WWE is capitalizing on his death with the memmoribilia (bad speller) ya know???


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 20, 2005)

Wow, that's a killer workout.  I pity the fool that jumps on one of the machines in front of you on your circuit.  This ever an issue?


----------



## Devlin (Nov 20, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Wow, that's a killer workout.  I pity the fool that jumps on one of the machines in front of you on your circuit.  This ever an issue?



   I picture a person being mowed down as they approach a machine.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 20, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Wow, that's a killer workout. I pity the fool that jumps on one of the machines in front of you on your circuit. This ever an issue?


 It probably would be if he wasn't working out at 3 in the morning...


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 20, 2005)

*Brother Boiler* - Thank you my Friend, much appreciated!!! For the most part I have the gym to myself (I work out at 4am) But I usually don't have a problem, plus I set up the equipment pretty much before I start, but there was this one guy..................................  !!!

*Sister Devlin* -   Yeah, stay outta my way!!! 

*Brother Pylon* -    I hear ya my Friend, thats a huge plus for w/o in the am!!!

And to all those who know me, I have been reading Mentzers new book, and have already come up with 2 more variations to HIT, I will bounce them off of you all when I get them ironed out!!!


----------



## bludevil (Nov 21, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Workout felt good today, managed to shave 5 seconds off of time, no big deal to some, but big to me!!! Really enjoying this every other day plan, I feel fresh and ready to go (due to the low volume I'm sure) Hope all have a great day!!!



Nice w/o, man you must have everything dialed in if you realized your w/o was 5 seconds shorter. Big congrats on the 5 seconds but more importantly being that focused.


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 21, 2005)

ooooooooooo............5 seconds!!!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 21, 2005)

*Brother Blu* - No, just have a stop watch and I time my w/o's!!! But I might not be so much of a stickler on time, my form is more important than time!!! Plus I know the pace I move and my time is pretty good, so I will prolly just time the complete w/o, and not break it down by bodypart!!!

*Sister Billie* -


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 21, 2005)

*Today -Cardio/Abs*


35 Minutes on Stationary bike

Ab machine crunch
120x15 + 8 (x-reps)

Hanging leg raises
25 + 15 second hold


----------



## Shae (Nov 21, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> ooooooooooo............5 seconds!!!!!



Billieeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## Devlin (Nov 21, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Today -Cardio/Abs*
> 
> 
> 35 Minutes on Stationary bike
> ...



   Wow, killer ab workout there   My abs are cringing at the thoughts of this workout.


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 22, 2005)

15 second hold?? holy crap! That sounds painful!


----------



## Pylon (Nov 22, 2005)

Is that 15 sec each time or just at the end?


 Nevermind.  I don't really want to know...


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 22, 2005)

If that were 15 seconds each time, that one set would take him over 6 minutes.  That's half a normal workout for him.


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 22, 2005)

oh my belly hurts......I think I'm having sympathy pains...lmao...that is REALLLY insane!


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 22, 2005)

*Sister Shae* - Thanks for covering my back!!!   

*Sister Devlin* - Thank you, I'm feeling it today!!!

*Sister Billie* - It was, but I have to do what I have to do!!!

*Brother Pylon* -   Guess I shouldv'e explained it better, the last rep was a 15 second hold!!! That would kill me on all the reps!!!

*Brother Triple* -    good one!!! It was only on the last rep!!!

*Sister Billie* - Your killin me!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 22, 2005)

*Routine A*
*LEGS/CHEST/DELTS*

*10 minute warm-up on stationary bike*

*LEGS*  

*Leg Press* 
560x8

*Squats* 
315x12

*Extensions* 
140x8 + 2 x-reps

*Seated Leg Curls* 
150x8 + 8 x-reps

*Calve Raises* 
255x10 + 8 x-reps

*Time-6:13*  

*CHEST*  
*Incline BB Bench* 
245x6 + 2 x-reps

*Incline Iso Hammer Press* 
95x6 + 4 x-reps

*Incline Flyes* 
55x6

*Dips* 
BWx2 + 6 negatives

*Time-10:09*  

*DELTS*  
*Standing DB Presses* 
55x8 + 2 x-reps

*DB Side Laterals* 
30x8 + 3 x-reps

*Rear Laterals* 
15x8 + 2 x-reps

*Time-13:18*  

This one was a killer for me, might not look like much, but it whooped my old behind!!!  

Working on a new routine, will unveil it soon!!! I am sticking with this one for a while though!!! I really enjoy HITting the weights every other day!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 22, 2005)

WoW !  Nice work there Angel ! 


You've got an A and a B workout right ?  Plus cardio/abs ?


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 22, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> WoW !  Nice work there Angel !
> 
> 
> You've got an A and a B workout right ?  Plus cardio/abs ?


Thank you my Friend, that is correct A,B,C


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 22, 2005)

Wow, that looks like a killer workout AA


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 22, 2005)

you are amazing with your times.  never when i was on HIT could I finish that fast.


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 22, 2005)

*Brother Sean* - Thank you my Friend!!! I appreciate that!!!

*Brother Sox* - Thank you very much my Friend!!! I work out at 4 am, so I can set everything up beforehand, and then just rock-n-roll, ya know!!!


----------



## Pylon (Nov 22, 2005)

Nice work Archie.


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 22, 2005)

If I lived in St. Louis still, I'd join you.  I could get in my workout just setting that up and tearing it down for you.


----------



## Devlin (Nov 22, 2005)

Yet another great workout


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 23, 2005)

When you're training HIT style like this, are you just trying to maintain a current level or are you progressing?  From your pictures I can see you've got some good size.  Is this a result of short intense sessions all the time?


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 23, 2005)

Have a wonderful Thanksgiving with the family!!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 23, 2005)

*Brother Pylon* - Thank you my Friend, much appreciated!!!

*Brother Boiler* - LOL, Your'e killing me!!! Would be great to w/o with you I'm sure!!!

*Sister Devlin* - Thank you, I'm trying!!!

*Brother Triple* - Depends on the diet really. I can HIT it for size, to maintain, or lose!!! Honestly I use HIT year round, the only thing that changes is my diet to get the result I want. Hope that explains it. Thank you, I have tried the P/RR/S routine, and I did fairly well, but quickly overtrained and re-injured my shoulder. So I am back to HIT, and honestly I don't think I'll ever sway away from HIT again!!! I do different variations of HIT, which if you follow along with me you'll see, but I always keep true to the principles of HIT!!! Sorry I was rambling my Friend!!!

*Sister Billie* - Thank you so much, you have a great one yourself my Friend!!!

*To ALL, have a GREAT Thanksgiving!!!*


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 23, 2005)

Okay all, this may sound trivial, or even stupid, but I have to get new plates for my truck since I moved from Illinois to Missouri, and I want to get personalized plates!!! Brother Pylon has perfect plates, simply PYLON!!! I can only have 6 letters I think, and a dash, so I have been thinking and racking my little brain silly, can you all help me out?
Here are a few ideas I have so far:
HIT-101 (Since I will always be HITting it)
HVY-DTY (Mentzers coined phrase for his HIT routines)
HIT-PWR
Any other ideas would be appreciated!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 23, 2005)

HIT-Man
HIT4Me
I-HIT  (OK, maybe that one's not a good idea)


----------



## Devlin (Nov 23, 2005)

Sorry I can't help you on the plates, I suck at coming up with things like that.

Have a great Thanksgiving


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 23, 2005)

http://www.acme.com/licensemaker/


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 23, 2005)

Have a good holiday buddy


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 23, 2005)

You need to post some pics bruh.... I wanna see the transformation!


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 25, 2005)

I thought of one more, but it's too long.

HIT Happens


----------



## Pylon (Nov 25, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> I thought of one more, but it's too long.
> 
> HIT Happens


 HT HPNS


----------



## Pylon (Nov 25, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Okay all, this may sound trivial, or even stupid, but I have to get new plates for my truck since I moved from Illinois to Missouri, and I want to get personalized plates!!! Brother Pylon has perfect plates, simply PYLON!!! I can only have 6 letters I think, and a dash, so I have been thinking and racking my little brain silly, can you all help me out?
> Here are a few ideas I have so far:
> HIT-101 (Since I will always be HITting it)
> HVY-DTY (Mentzers coined phrase for his HIT routines)
> ...


 I'm betting HIT MAN is taken.  I like all three of these.  Just be prepared for all the questions.


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 25, 2005)

ILV-HIT

or 

OCD4HIT

Where in MO did you move to Archie?


----------



## Devlin (Nov 25, 2005)

Hope you had a Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 25, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> ILV-HIT
> 
> or
> 
> ...


 He's in St. Pete, but the gym in in St. Charles right off of 70.


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 28, 2005)

Thanks for all the suggestions everyone!!! Much appreciated!!! Will figure something out!!!
Really like HIT-MAN although it's prolly taken with my luck!!! I also realy like this one N2-HIT, or maybe IN2-HIT, not sure how to do it!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 28, 2005)

*Today - Workout B* 
*BACK/TRAPS/BICEPS/TRICEPS* 

*10 minute warm-up on bike* 

Changed Rep Cadence to 4x3x from here on out!!!

*BACK*  
*Chins* 
BWx2   + 6 Negatives

*T-Bar Rows* 
95x7 + 4 (x-reps)

*Hammer Hi-Pulls* 
95x6 + 6 (x-reps)

*DB Pullovers* 
80x7

*Time - 4:33*  

*TRAPS*  
*Hise Shrugs* 
255x8 + 8 (x-reps)

*DB Shrugs* 
95x6 + 4 (x-reps)

*Time - 6:19*  

*BICEPS*  
*BB Flex Curls* 
95x7

*Seated Incline DB Curls* 
40x6

*Cybex Machine Curls* 
50x6 + 6 (x-reps)

*Time - 9:55*  

*TRICEPS*  
*Close Grip Bench* 
205x7

*Standing Overhead DB Extensions* 
80x7

*Cybex Tricep Pushdowns* 
70x8 + 4 (x-reps)

*Total Time - 13:30*  

Okay, these darn Chins are killin me, I am really close to dropping them, its really aggrivating when I seem to suck at 'em SO BAD!!! Everything else went pretty good, might be switching up the delts with the biceps in my w/o's though, we'll see!!!


----------



## Shae (Nov 28, 2005)

Sending good vibes your way.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 28, 2005)

looks good Angel  

You're not going to let them nasty ol chin ups get the best of you are ya ? LOL


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 28, 2005)

*Sister Shae* - Thank you so much, right back to you my Friend!!!

*Brother Gary* - Thank you also!!! Naw, of course not, just gets old when somethin constantly kicks you in the teeth ya know!!! I'll get 'em, and the better improve my back, thats all I have to say!!!

Okay, heres my new split, same principles apply :
W/O's are to be done on an every other day schedule!!!
Reps are to be in the 6-8 range!!!
Rep Cadence is a staple now at 4x3x (Mentzers new book says that is a true HIT rep count, so here it goes!!!)

*Workout A*
Legs/Chest/Biceps
*Workout B*
Back/Delts/Traps/Triceps
*Workout C*
Cardio/Abs (Abs are every other cardio session)
Hoping the new split will help me break through on my Biceps AND Delts too!!!


----------



## Devlin (Nov 28, 2005)

Nice workout Arch.  Don't let the chin ups get to you.  I have faith you will master them one at a time. 2 this week, next week three maybe 4


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 28, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Chins*
> BWx2   + 6 Negatives
> 
> Okay, these darn Chins are killin me, I am really close to dropping them, its really aggrivating when I seem to suck at 'em SO BAD!!!



Isn't it amazing how certain exercises can be so difficult?     On the bright side, your other numbers are looking very good.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 28, 2005)

AA - a 4 - 3 rep count    Wow!!


----------



## Pylon (Nov 29, 2005)

Hey, I'm glad to see someone else struggles on chins.  For a guy of your strength to have a hard time with them gives me hope!


----------



## bludevil (Nov 29, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> AA - a 4 - 3 rep count    Wow!!


Agree, 4 second negative is going to be tough. More power to ya brother. I'm liking the looks of the new routine.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 29, 2005)

Chins suck.  I can get MAYBE 6 on a GOOD day.


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 29, 2005)

*Sister Devlin* - Thank you, and I hope so!!!

*Brother Triple* - It's like The whole world is on my back when I attempt Chins!!! Thank you my friend, very much appreciate the encouragement!!!

*Brother YM* - I was doing a 4x2x, but after reading Mentzers new book, I will go with the 4x3x from now on!!! It's gonna be hard, but hey, thats what I want right!!!

*Brother Pylon* - I SO struggle with these darn things!!! But I will not give up, I will be doing them, and my back BETTER respond!!!

*Brother Blu* - Thanks on the new routine!!! Yes sir, it will be tuff, but thats why they call it High Intensity I guess my Friend!!! Thanks for the encouragement also!!!

*Brother Camaro* - Yes they do!!! I would love to be able to get 6, someday I will, I just have to keep trying!!!


----------



## shiznit2169 (Nov 29, 2005)

I know there is a big difference in weight but i just chuckle whenever i see really skinny lightweight kids do 15-20 pullups like nothing (myself included) and the really strong beastly guys can barely do 2-3. 

However, i'd rather be big and strong than being able to do 20 pullups

Looking good arch, you'll get to the 5 mark someday. Just keep working on those negatives.


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 29, 2005)

I have trouble with chins too Archy...It's been a LONG time since I've tried...I may have to give them a shot next week... have faith!!


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 30, 2005)

*Brother Shiznet* - I hear ya, it is rather odd, but I will get there someday, I promise you that!!!  

*Sister Billie* - I honestly hate them, but they are supposed to be great for the back, so I will stick it out!!! Thanks for the encouragement!!!


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 30, 2005)

have you ever tried using a supinated grip?  I feel like my pull muscles greatly increased when I did both or switched between the two..


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 30, 2005)

*Today - Workout A (Legs/Chest/Biceps)* 

*10 Minute warm-up on stationary bike* 

*All rep cadence is - 4x3x* 

Didn't do biceps today, because I just did them Monday (When I made the switch) Will do Biceps on Sunday, and moved my Delts to Workout B!!!

*LEGS*  
*Squats* 
365x8

*Stiff-Legged Deadlifts* 
205x7 (First time back with these in a while)

*Leg Extensions* 
145x8 + 3 (x-reps)

*Leg Curls* 
155x7 + 4 (x-reps)

*Standing Calve Raises* 
270x12 + 4 (x-reps)

*Time - 6:02*  

*CHEST*  
*Incline BB Bench* 
245x7 + 3 (x-reps)

*Incline Iso Hammer Press* 
95x8 + 6 (x-reps)

*Incline Flyes* 
55x6

*Dips* 
BWx3 + 5 Negatives

*Time - 10:03*  

Didn't do biceps but will the next go around like I mentioned above!!! Also I will be alternating certain exercises each go around!!!

Example : Squats and Leg Presses,Flyes and Low-cable crossovers,DB Pullovers and Straight arm Pushdowns, Rear Delt laterals with Face Pulls, etc.!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 30, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> have you ever tried using a supinated grip?  I feel like my pull muscles greatly increased when I did both or switched between the two..


Will give that a shot too my Friend, thanks for the advice!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 30, 2005)

Looking great, Archman!


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 30, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Looking great, Archman!


Thank you my Friend, curious to see how I respond when I throw in them there Biceps!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 30, 2005)

VERY NICE lifts AA!!  

How'd those squats feel?  You're a monster


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 30, 2005)

Looking good Angel  

I'm too lazy to go back and look... what is the name of the Mentzer book you are working from ?


----------



## Pylon (Nov 30, 2005)

Good w/out, Archie!  

 Is the alternation a MM thing or is this your own twist?


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 30, 2005)

wow...10 minutes...or is that 10 seconds??? Great Job!!


----------



## bludevil (Dec 1, 2005)

Squats and Incline BB Bench were both very impressive, indeed your a monster.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 1, 2005)

*Brother YM* - Thank you my Friend, the squats felt great, was really focused!!!

*Brother Gary* - Thank you also, the name is "The Wisdom of Mike Mentzer" Its a great read imo!!!

*Brother Pylon* - Thank you too my Friend!!! Its an idea I kinda got from reading his book!!!

*Sister Billie* - Thank you also, I  think it was 10 minutes   , but it felt like forever!!!  

*Brother Blu*  - Thank you very much my Friend, not sure about the monster part though!!! I can only dream!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 1, 2005)

*Today - Cardio/Abs*

*Bike*
35 Minutes
*Abs Nitro Abs*
120x20 + 6 (x-reps)
*Hanging leg raises*
25


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 1, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Today - Cardio/Abs*
> 
> *Bike*
> 35 Minutes
> ...


  Sounds like a boring day at the gym to me .


----------



## Devlin (Dec 1, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Today - Cardio/Abs*
> 
> *Bike*
> 35 Minutes
> ...



Except for the weight on the abs, which would make me    I have to agree compared to your other workouts this seems a bit too sedate for you


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 1, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Except for the weight on the abs, which would make me  I have to agree compared to your other workouts this seems a bit too sedate for you


It was definetly longer than his weight wo 's !!


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 1, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> It was definetly longer than his weight wo 's !!


Yeah, I'd estimate that he spent 37 minutes in the gym.  38 if he showered and shaved.


----------



## Devlin (Dec 1, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'd estimate that he spent 37 minutes in the gym.  38 if he showered and shaved.



 You guys are brutal


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 1, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> You guys are brutal


  Brutal??? That's a compliment the way I see it, he's efficient .


----------



## bludevil (Dec 2, 2005)

37 minutes for cardio/abs. That's like 15 weight training days


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 2, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'd estimate that he spent 37 minutes in the gym.  38 if he showered and shaved.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 2, 2005)

Hey Angel, how are you doing buddy?


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 2, 2005)

*Brother Sean* - yeah, not too much fun!!!  

*Sister Devlin* - Your absolutely right, it was rather tame, I will definatly have to work on that!!!  

*Brother Gary* -   I never thought about it like that before!!!

*Brother Boiler* - 39 minutes   I had to go to the bathroom!!!

*Brother Blu* -   Your killin me!!!

*Brother Rocco* - Doing pretty good my Friend, thank you for askin!!! Hows it goin for you and your injury?


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 2, 2005)

*Today - Workout B (Back/Delts/Traps/Triceps)*

*10 minute warm-up on bike* 

*BACK*  
*Chins * 
BWx3 + 5 Negatives

*T-Bar Rows* 
95x8 + 3 (x-reps)

*Hammer Hi-Pulls* 
95(each side)x7 + 5 (x-reps)

*DB Pullovers* 
80x8

*Time - 4:20*  

*DELTS*  
*Standing DB Presses* 
60x8 + 4 (x-reps)

*DB Side Laterals* 
35x6 + 3 (x-reps)

*Rear Delt laterals* 
20x6 + 3 (x-reps)

*Time - 7:30*  

*TRAPS*  
*Hise Shrugs* 
270x8 + 4 (x-reps)

*DB Shrugs* 
95x7 + 4 (x-reps)

*Time - 9:00*  

*TRICEPS*  
*CG Bench* 
205x8

*Standing DB Overhead Extensions* 
85x6

*Cybex Seated Tricep Extensions* 
80x7 + 4 (x-reps)

*Total Time - 13:35*  

Felt pretty good overall, had a guy comment to me the other day that I could use more weight if I used a faster rep, I just smiled and said, hmmm, really, never thought about that!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 2, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Felt pretty good overall, had a guy comment to me the other day that I could use more weight if I used a faster rep, I just smiled and said, hmmm, really, never thought about that!!!


Nice wo Angel  

LOL can't believe you let him that easy


----------



## Pylon (Dec 2, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Felt pretty good overall, had a guy comment to me the other day that I could use more weight if I used a faster rep, I just smiled and said, hmmm, really, never thought about that!!!


 You should have said "Good point.  You know, you might actually build some muscle if you slow down a bit."


----------



## Devlin (Dec 2, 2005)

Now thats a workout


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 2, 2005)

Good job, Arch!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 2, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Chins *
> BWx3 + 5 Negatives
> 
> Felt pretty good overall, had a guy comment to me the other day that I could use more weight if I used a faster rep, I just smiled and said, hmmm, really, never thought about that!!!



I'm sensing some improvement on the chins.  

That was probably the best way to handle that idiot.  No sense wasting your breath talking to him.  It would have gone in one ear and out the other.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 2, 2005)

*Brother Gary* - Thank you my Friend, if you could see this guy...................You would just shake your head and smile too!!!

*Brother Pylon* - That would have been a good reply, where where you 2 days ago???  

*Sister Devlin* - Thank you, I'm tryin!!! Wouldn't want to dissapoint the ones who come and see me you know?!!?

*Brother Boiler* - Thank you my Friend!!!

*Brother Triple* - Thank you for noticing, I felt like I was never gonna get that 3rd rep, I know I had to have looked pretty funny!!! I agree, you should see this guy, I can only dream to reach his stature!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 3, 2005)

*Today - Cardio/Abs*

*Cardio*
45 Minutes on Bike
Levels 8-11
minimum 100 revolutions/minute

*Abs*
all reps are done exactly like my normal ones, 4x3x
*Hanging leg Raises*
25

*Nitro Abs*
130x12 + 6 (x-reps)

*Hanging leg Raise*
1 with a 30 second hold at top

Felt fairly good about todays routine!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 3, 2005)

Damn Archie, your really tearing it up in the gym! I can't believe your in and out so quickly. Now that's intensity, great job!!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 3, 2005)

Good one Angel !  What are Nitro abs ?


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 3, 2005)

I think Nitro abs are like a Powercrunch machine...  nice looking workout Arch!


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 3, 2005)

*Brother Rocco* - Thank you my Friend, I have to be intense, only like 5 months till my show!!!

*Brother Gary* - Thank you also my Friend!!! Nitro abs are these!!!



*Sister Billie* - Thank you too, your right (I think)


----------



## Devlin (Dec 3, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Today - Cardio/Abs*
> 
> *Cardio*
> 45 Minutes on Bike
> ...




 Ok you win 

Your ab workout truely killer    and doesn't come close to mine.  Question is how long does that workout take  not including cardio


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 3, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Ok you win
> 
> Your ab workout truely killer    and doesn't come close to mine.  Question is how long does that workout take  not including cardio


   your killin me my Friend!!! 
  Abs took prolly about 2 Minutes or so!!!


----------



## Devlin (Dec 3, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> your killin me my Friend!!!
> Abs took prolly about 2 Minutes or so!!!



2 minutes or so   

Ok truely...you will 

Just the thought of doing that ab workout in 2 minutes makes me want to


----------



## MorteSubite (Dec 3, 2005)

Angel, you're still putting up insane numbers in workers quicker than I'd ever think of.. Impressive work as always!


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 3, 2005)

yeah, the machines are basically the same, except with mine you lay on your back and move through the motions  same thing though


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 3, 2005)

I've been doing those lately.  They are good.  Plenty of burn!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 4, 2005)

So...you all work abs on their own?  I'll have to try that some time....


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 5, 2005)

Brother Morte - Hey my Friend, long time no talk, hows it goin? Thank you, I'm definatly tryin!!!

Sister Billie - They really work your abs, I love 'em!!!

Brother Boiler - Yes they do!!!

Brother Pylon - Definatly give 'em a try!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 5, 2005)

Today - Workout A (Legs/Chest/Biceps)

10 Minute warm-up on bike

LEGS-
Squats
365x15 (trying for 20, but barely got 15, will stay till 20)

SLD's
205x8

Leg Extensions
145x12 + 6 (xr)

Leg Curls
155x10 + 6 (xr)

Standing Calve Raises
270x13 + 6 (xr)

TIME - 6:27

CHEST-
Incline BB Bench
245x8 + 6 (xr)

Incline Hammer Press
100x6 + 3 (xr)

Pec-Dec
90x10 + 10 (xr)

Dips
BWx5 + 3 negatives

TIME - 10:00

BICEPS-
Hammer Curls
40x7 + 3 (xr)

BB Flex Curls
95x6 + 2 (xr)

Seated Incline Curls
35x8 + 1 (xr)

TOTAL TIME - 13:28

Felt pretty good today, the Squats just about did me in though LOL!!! I was breathing so heavy, but I was focused in on this one, had to do it!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 5, 2005)

Legs are already feelin it!!! I'm in trouble LOL!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 5, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> LEGS-
> Squats
> 365x15 (trying for 20, but barely got 15, will stay till 20)



That's a cardio workout right there.


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 5, 2005)

Hey Archie, how do you do your x-reps?  Is that one pause and then do one mini set, or are those one at a time.  I'm assuming the former.


----------



## Devlin (Dec 5, 2005)

Killer workout


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 5, 2005)

Good one Angel, 
I still can't believe you get all that done in that short amount of time


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 6, 2005)

holy cow!! look at those squats!!


----------



## Thorus! (Dec 6, 2005)

Keep up the good work!

Respect,

T.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 6, 2005)

I can't believe those squats Archie!!! I was just sitting here venting to my wife that your doing for 15 reps more than what I can do for a 1 rep max!!!! LOL. Great job.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 6, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> I was just sitting here venting to my wife that your doing for 15 reps more than what I can do for a 1 rep max!!!!



My sentiments exactly.  And they say that all men are created equal.


----------



## bludevil (Dec 6, 2005)

That was a killer w/o. Squats and Incline BB Presses are extremely impressive. Very nice


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 6, 2005)

Brother Triple - Your not kidding my Friend, I was gasping for air LOL!!!

Brother Boiler - I do my set to failure, and then since I can't get another full rep in I go as far as I can and thats 1 x-rep in my book anyway!!! LOL

Sister Devlin - Thank you !!!

Brother Gary - Thank you too my Friend!!! It feels like forever sometimes though!!!

Sister Billie - Thank you, I hurt today!!!

Brother Thorus - Thank you, I appreciate that!!!

Brother Rocco - Your killin me Brother!!! You can throw around some serious weight too my Friend!!! I fully respect what you do, keep it up!!!

Brother Triple - LOL, I'm just trying to fit in with all of you!!!

Brother Blu - Thank you very much, I can't tell you how much I appreciate that!!!


Well I STILL can't use my bold type or smilies, what the heck is going on???


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 6, 2005)

If you can weed your way through all the bullshit, there is a post about that in open chat.  Heck, I'll just link you to http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=57211


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 6, 2005)

Thank you, but mine still doesn't work!!! Really bugging me!!!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 6, 2005)

Heya Arch.  Fantastic work!


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 7, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Heya Arch.  Fantastic work!


Thank you my Friend!!!

Today - Workout B (Back/Delts/Traps/Triceps)

10 Minute warm-up on bike

BACK-
CHINS
BWx3 1/2 + 5 Negatives

T-BAR ROWS
100x8 + 3 (xr)

HAMMER HI-PULLS
95(each side)x6 + 2 (xr)

STRAIGHT ARM PUSHDOWNS
70x6 + 3 (xr)

TIME - 4:07

DELTS-
STANDING DB PRESSES
65x8 + 5 (xr)

STANDING SIDE LATERALS
35x6 + 2 (xr)

REAR LATERALS
25x6 + 3 (xr)

TIME - 7:00

TRAPS-
HISE SHRUGS
270x10 + 6 (xr)

DB SHRUGS
95x7 + 5 (xr)

TIME - 9:33

TRICEPS-
CG BENCH
215x7

STANDING DB OVERHEAD EXTENSIONS
85x6 + 2 (xr)

PUSHDOWNS
80x7 + 2 (xr)

TIME - 12:56

Thinking of nixing the T-bar rows, felt a good tork in my elbow the past few times I have done them. Might switch up to the Hammer Seated Rows, not sure yet!!! My Chins are pathetic, I got a whopping 1/2 rep more than last time, but I WILL stick 'em out!!! Are they really worth it people???


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 7, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> My Chins are pathetic, I got a whopping 1/2 rep more than last time, but I WILL stick 'em out!!! Are they really worth it people???



No matter how slight, it's still an improvement.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 7, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> No matter how slight, it's still an improvement.


Thank you, I just hope they are worth it!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 7, 2005)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Triple Threat
> No matter how slight, it's still an improvement.





			
				Archangel said:
			
		

> Thank you, I just hope they are worth it!!!



Yes they are worth it .  

Nice wo Angel


----------



## Pylon (Dec 7, 2005)

I don't know if they are worth it, but my lats are more sore today than they have been in some time, so they must be doing something, right?


----------



## Shae (Dec 7, 2005)

I feel like a num nuts for not popping in. But hey, approaching end of school does that 2 ya. 

Oh well, anyway.........


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 7, 2005)

I wouldn't know if they are worth it...I still can't do 1!!!!!!


----------



## bludevil (Dec 8, 2005)

yeah, their worth it, I love chins/pull-ups, besides anything worth having is hard work


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 8, 2005)

I'm right there with you struggling with chins.  But I'm going to keep at it.  Good work, Archie .


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 8, 2005)

Brother Gary - Thank you my Friend, I sure "HOPE" so LOL!!!

Brother Pylon - I hear ya, I pray they are worth it!!!

Sister Shae - Don't worry about it, I completely understand, hope it is going GREAT for you!!!

Sister Billie - They feel like they are working, but I suck SO BAD at 'em!!! LOL

Brother Blu - I know, the harder the BETTER, or so "THEY" say!!! LOL

Brother Boiler - Then we shall conquer them together my Friend!!! Thank you and best of luck for you too!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 8, 2005)

Today - Workout C (Cardio/Abs)

Stationary Bike-
35 Minutes
Levels 10-13
Minimum 100 revolutions per minute

Abs-
Hanging leg raises
BWx25

Nitro Abs-
135x15 + 6 (xr)

Hanging leg raise
BWx1 (30 second hold)

Thats all she wrote!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 8, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> yeah, their worth it, I love chins/pull-ups, besides anything worth having is hard work



Well said Blu!!


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 8, 2005)

Ewww cardio and abs


----------



## Devlin (Dec 8, 2005)

You still have me beat on ab workout  

Yeah my smiles and *bold* button working


----------



## Pylon (Dec 8, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Today - Workout C (Cardio/Abs)
> 
> Stationary Bike-
> 35 Minutes
> ...




Not bad for a rest day, I suppose....


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 8, 2005)

Hi Archie, looking good.


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 9, 2005)

looking good


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 9, 2005)

*Brother YM* - I'll take your word for it my Friend!!!

*Brother Sean* - My thoughts exactly!!!

*Sister Devlin* - Your cardio is VERY impressive my Friend!!! Mine only work if I use IE!!!

*Brother Pylon* - LOL, Thank you my Friend!!!

*Brother Boiler* - Thank you also my Friend, I'm tryin!!!

*Sister Billie* - Thank you so much, I appreciate that!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 9, 2005)

*Today - Workout A (Legs/Chest/Biceps)*

*10 minute warm-up on bike*

*LEGS*
*Squats*
365x18(wanted 20, upset about this!!!)

*SLD's*
205x9

*Leg Extensions*
155x7 + 4 (xr)

*Leg Curls*
160x7 + 2 (xr)

*Calve Raises*
270x16 + 2 (xr)

*TIME - 7:00*

*CHEST*
*Incline BB Bench*
255x6 + 4 (xr)

*Incline Hammer Press*
100x8 + 3 (xr)

*Pec Dec*
110x7 + 3 (xr)

*Dips*
BWx5 + 3 negatives

*TIME - 11:00*

*BICEPS*
*Hammer Curls*
45x7 + 2 (xr)

*BB "Flex" Curls*
95x6 + 3 (xr)

*Seated Incline Curls*
40x6 + 2 (xr)

*TIME - 13:58*

Kinda happy about todays w/o, really wanted to HIT 20 on them squats!!! Will DO it next time!!! Will be changing my routine starting next week, my split will be this:
2 routines alternated-
*Workout A*
Chest/Back/Delts/Traps
*Workout B*
Legs/Biceps/Triceps
And of course, the usual cardio/abs every other day!!!


----------



## shiznit2169 (Dec 9, 2005)

365 x 18 on squats!! 

Were you going parallel or all the way down?


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 9, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> 365 x 18 on squats!!
> 
> Were you going parallel or all the way down?


Just below parallel, I'm 6'2" and its really hard to go down any further on my back, so I go down slightly lower than parallel my Friend!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 9, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Squats*
> 365x18(wanted 20, upset about this!!!)



 So how much weight are you going to increase when you get to 20?


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 9, 2005)

Incredible effort Angel !  I am amazed everytime I come in here


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 9, 2005)

I don't have anything to say that wouldn't be redundant.


----------



## Devlin (Dec 9, 2005)

Wow   Without me browsing thru the journal, how often are you changing your routine?


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 9, 2005)

*Brother Triple* - Thank you my Friend!!! I'll go up maybe 10 pounds or so!!!

*Brother Gary* - Thank you very much, I appreciate the encouragement my Friend!!!

*Brother Boiler* - Thank you also my Friend!!!

*Sister Devlin* - Thank you too!!! I change up about every 3-4 weeks, unless I really enjoy and continue gaining on a certain one!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 9, 2005)

365 x 18!!!!!!!!  

All I can say is - WOW!


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 9, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> 365 x 18!!!!!!!!
> 
> All I can say is - WOW!


Thank you so much my Friend, I'd trade it in a heartbeat for some of your pulling power!!!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 9, 2005)

Hey Arch, nice work!  How's the comp prep coming?


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 9, 2005)

Not only are the squats impressive...look at those calf raises!!!! "wow" and "ouch" come to mind!


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 10, 2005)

*Brother Pylon* - Thank you my Friend, it's coming along, wish they would post when It is though!!!

*Sister Billie* - Thank you too!!! They burn, and I like that my Friend!!!


----------



## Devlin (Dec 10, 2005)

How's the body feeling today after that killer workout?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 10, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Thank you so much my Friend, I'd trade it in a heartbeat for some of your pulling power!!!



  DEAL!   

I bet you are a little sore today


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 10, 2005)

how are those DOMS today????


----------



## Pylon (Dec 11, 2005)

I keep watching the site for the date, but nothing so far.  I'll ask the guys at my gym on Monday.  They are pretty in tune with the scene, so they may know something we don't.  If not the date, maybe when the date will be set.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 11, 2005)

*Sister Devlin* - The body is very upset at me LOL!!!

*Brother YM* - Oh yeah............. I'm sore, very sore!!! But I LOVE it!!!

*Sister Billie* - It's the "Attack of the DOMS" LOL!!!

*Brother Pylon* - Me too, that would be great my Friend!!!


----------



## Devlin (Dec 11, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Sister Devlin* - The body is very upset at me LOL!!!
> 
> *Brother YM* - Oh yeah............. I'm sore, very sore!!! But I LOVE it!!!
> 
> ...



 Sorry, but love the comment about body being upset at you and the Attack of the DOMS. 

(  you made me laugh today, you get the bonus points for the day)


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 11, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Sorry, but love the comment about body being upset at you and the Attack of the DOMS.
> 
> (  you made me laugh today, you get the bonus points for the day)


  I try to help out when I can my Friend!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 11, 2005)

Starting my new routine tomorrow, will be lifting only on Mondays,Wednesdays, and Fridays. With cardio on Tuesdays,thursdays, and Saturdays!!! (Abs will be on Tuesdays and Saturdays)

The routine will consist of 2 rotating routines:
*Routine A*
*TORSO - Chest/Back/Delts/Traps* 
*Routine B*
*LIMBS - Legs/Biceps/Triceps*

Will still be using Higher reps for Legs, and lower reps for the rest I think!!!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 11, 2005)

A torso/limb split?  That is for sure the first time I've heard of that.  Interesting concept.


----------



## bludevil (Dec 12, 2005)

Interesting plan, can't wait to see the results.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 12, 2005)

Brother Pylon and Brother Blu, it is an experiment so wish me luck!!! So far so good, here's results from day 1!!!

*Today - Workout A "TORSO" (Chest/Back/Delts/Traps)*

*10 minute warm-up on bike*

*CHEST*
*Incline BB Bench*
255x7 + 3 (xr)

*Hammer Incline Iso Press*
105(each side)x6 + 4 (xr)

*Pec Dec*
110x8 + 4 (xr)

*Pushups (Cowboys)*
BWx10

*Time - 3:50*

*BACK*
*Chins*
BWx3 1/2 + 6 negatives

*Hammer Seated Iso Rows*
70(each side)x10 + 6 (xr)

*Hammer Hi Pulls*
95(each side)x7 + 4 (xr)

*Straight Arm Pushdowns*
70x8 + 4 (xr)

*Time - 7:50*

*DELTS*
*Standing DB Presses*
70x6 + 4 (xr)

*Side DB Laterals*
35x6 + 4 (xr)

*Rear Laterals*
25x6 + 4 (xr)

*Time - 10:05*

*TRAPS*
*Hise Shrugs*
285x10 + 4 (xr)

*DB Shrugs*
95x8 + 6 (xr)

*Time - 12:25*

Felt great and pumped, normally I do not get too much of a pump, but I felt great today!!!  I think I will like this experiment, but we'll see how it goes!!! Hope everyone had a great weekend


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 12, 2005)

Nicw wo Angel, 
Hows it feel being a guniea pig ? LOL


----------



## Pylon (Dec 12, 2005)

Wow...great times!  

OK, I've got to ask...explain rear laterals.  I know, I should know what they are, but...


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 12, 2005)

*Brother Gary* - Thank you, it feels goooood LOL!!! Just changing it up and seeing what I respond best to, I really enjoyed my last split, but I'm trying this to maybe spark some new growth!!!

*Brother Pylon* - Thank you too!!! I do rear laterals one of two ways.......... 1. The rear delt machine, or 2. Sitting on a bench, I lean forward with my chest on my legs, and lift the db's up in a lateral movement!!! Hope that makes sense!!!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 12, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Brother Pylon* - Thank you too!!! I do rear laterals one of two ways.......... 1. The rear delt machine, or 2. Sitting on a bench, I lean forward with my chest on my legs, and lift the db's up in a lateral movement!!! Hope that makes sense!!!



OK, so not that different from B.O. DB rows then.  Thanks.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 12, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> OK, so not that different from B.O. DB rows then.  Thanks.


no, just that your lifting your arms out to your side!!!


----------



## Devlin (Dec 12, 2005)

Nice workout   Hoping this split works for you.


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 12, 2005)

He's done it again.  Another great workout in the blink of an eye.  

Nice work on the Signature too.  Can you make Dev and B's do that?


----------



## dougnukem (Dec 13, 2005)

Pretty amazing workouts you got there.  BM told me to check out your journal for some good HIT ideas, as I need to update my workout to help train for my annual physical training test from the Air Force.  I like the way you have things set up and move through your workout quickly, but effeciently.  I'll try upping my intensity tonight during my workout, and adding more cardio for my running necessities.  BTW, how do you guys title your journal links in your sigs?


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 13, 2005)

*Sister Devlin* - Thank you, I hope so too!!! Kinda like experimenting though!!! LOL!!!

*Brothert Boiler* - Thank you too my Friend!!! I actually lucked out and found that spinning thingy on the internet!!!

*Brother Nukem* - Thank you so much!!! I very much appreciate that!!! Any help I can be let me know!!!Go to your signature, and you'll see where the words are, highlight the words, and change them to whatever you want!!! Hope that helps you my Friend!!!

*Today - Cardio/Abs*

*Cardio*
40 Minutes on bike
Level 12
Minimum of 100 rpm's

*Abs*
*Nitro Abs*
140x20

*Hanging Leg Raises*
BWx20

*Nitro Abs*
140x10 + 6 (xr)

Thats all she wrote!!!


----------



## bludevil (Dec 13, 2005)

Good cardio/abs session. Bet you feel like your in the gym forever on cardio days compared to workout days.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 13, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Good cardio/abs session. Bet you feel like your in the gym forever on cardio days compared to workout days.



If it wasn't for the cardio no one would even know he was there


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 13, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> If it wasn't for the cardio no one would even know he was there


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 13, 2005)

*Brother Blu* - Thank you, yes it does feel like forever!!!  

*Brother Gary* -   I never thought about it that way!!!  

*Brother Triple* - That was a good one wasn't it!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 13, 2005)

Arch, do you do any warm up sets at all, or do you plunge right in?


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 13, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Arch, do you do any warm up sets at all, or do you plunge right in?


I usually warm-up on the bike, and then for my first exercise of that particular w/o, I will do a very light (1/2 the working weight) set for 12 reps!!! I believe you get enough of a warm-up effect during the first few reps, I go slow, 4 count negative, slight pause, and a 3 count positive, slight pause, so I believe there is NO momentum in play, therefore no worry about hurting or pulling something due to VERY strict form!!! Does that make sense?


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 13, 2005)




----------



## Devlin (Dec 13, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> If it wasn't for the cardio no one would even know he was there



 

Nice killer ab workout as usual


----------



## Pylon (Dec 13, 2005)

So, wait...I thought you were doing a 4x2...did you just change your cadence to 4x3, or are you only doing that on the first few reps for warm up?


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 13, 2005)

Hey arch...just wanted to pass this along if you hadn't run across it yet...thought it might help ya! 

www.bodybuildingworld.com


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 14, 2005)

*Brother Triple* - Right back atcha my Friend!!!

*Sister Devlin* - Thank you also, I'm trying!!!

*Brother Pylon* - How goes it? I changed that to be my regualar rep cadence after reading that in Mentzers latest book!!! I use that cadence throughout everything!!!

*Sister Billie* - Thank you, will definatly look into that!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 14, 2005)

*Today - Routine B (Limbs)*

*10 minute warm-up on bike*

*LEGS*
*Squats*
365x20 (did it!!! But it really zapped me)

*SLD's*
215x6

*Leg Extensions*
155x10 + 6 (xr)

*Seated Leg Curls*
160x10 + 4 (xr)

*Standing Calve Raises*
285x10 + 6 (xr)

*BICEPS*
*Hammer Curls*
45x8 + 3 (xr)

*BB Flex Curls*
100x6 + 2 (xr)

*Seated Incline Curls*
40x7 + 2 (xr)

*TRICEPS*
*Dips*
BWx10 + 2 negatives

*Standing Overhead DB Presses*
85x8

*Pushdowns*
90x6 + 3 (xr)

*TIME - 13:38*

Going to just keep track of my total time from now on, it's easier for me to do that!!!


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 14, 2005)

Wow.... 365 x 20 on squats... that is amazing, nice work.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 14, 2005)

Nice work, Archie.  Is it me, or have those leg numbers come up quite a bit over the last couple of months?


----------



## dougnukem (Dec 14, 2005)

Gratz on hitting your goal of 20 on Squats!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 14, 2005)

> Squats
> 365x20 (did it!!! But it really zapped me)



way to go big guy   Now what ? another 10 lbs ? 20 ?


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 14, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Squats*
> 365x20 (did it!!! But it really zapped me)



Hey, I'm only 40 lb and 19 reps behind you now!  

Nice going, Arch.  Is 405 on the horizon?


----------



## Devlin (Dec 14, 2005)

Yet another killer workout


----------



## Andy_Massaro (Dec 14, 2005)

good job arch, def. progressing, keep up the good work my man


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 14, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Wow.... 365 x 20 on squats... that is amazing, nice work.


Wow, I thought 18 x 160 was decent for me.  Now I feel like crying .  Nice job!


----------



## brogers (Dec 14, 2005)

You are easily the most positive thinking person I have ever bore witness to. I've been on this forum for over a year and I've never seen you write anything negative, pessimistic, or depressing. I wish I knew a bunch of people like you in real life.  I'm a Christian too, but I find myself falling short.. a lot, you set quite a good example.

You're also a beast, a gentle giant, I guess?


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 15, 2005)

gentle giant...hehehehe...I would say that Archy is a big teddy bear..but you don't want to piss him off or he'll bust up your knee caps


----------



## bludevil (Dec 15, 2005)

leg strength is simply awesome, good job


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 15, 2005)

*ARCHY!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Whats up my man!!!  Hows the lilbit?  I see your still doing HIT...what version ya come up with now?!?!?  Man so much to say to everyone around here I hated not being able to come around.  I have so many questions but I'll leave this one short and sweet and just wanted to say high and that I'm back!  I'll post in my journal today to fill everyone in!


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 15, 2005)

*Brother Sean* - Thank you my Friend!!! 

*Brother Pylon* - Thank you, I really feel like my legs have responded better to higher rep with heavier weights training!!!

*Brother Nukem* - Thank you very much, I appreciate that!!!

*Brother Gary* - Thank you too my Friend, yes, thats the plan!!!

*Brother Triple* - Thank you, but your way ahead of me in the pullups, maybe we can reach an agreement    !!! I hope so, would LOVE to HIT 20 reps with 405  !!!

*Sister Devlin* - Thank you very much, your doing great yourself!!!

*Brother Massaro* - Thank you Brother, your doin a good job yourself, keep it up!!!  

*Brother Boiler* - You better be proud of 160x18 my Friend, I am  !!! You are a big encouragement for me!!! How are things now, hope all is well!!!

*Brother Brogers* - Wow, I don't know what to say to that!!! Thank you very much!!! We ALL fall short, but we have to dig deep and do the best we can, keep your chin up and your heart light my Friend!!!  

*Sister Billie* - Hey, you mess with my people, and you'll feel the wrath    !!! Hows it goin my Friend?

*Brother Blu* - Thank you so much my Friend, much appreciated!!!

*Brother Bolt* - Hello my Friend, hows things, I will go check your journal out when I'm done here!!! Yes sir, still doin HIT!!! Lilbit is doin Great, she can't wait for Christmas  !!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 15, 2005)

Congrats on hitting 20 AA!!!  That's awesome


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 16, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Congrats on hitting 20 AA!!!  That's awesome


Thank you my Friend, much appreciated!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 16, 2005)

*Today - Workout A (Torso)*

*10 minute warm-up on bike*

*CHEST*
*Incline BB Bench*
255x8 + 3 (xr)

*Incline Iso Hammer Pres*
105x7 + 4 (xr)

*Pec Dec*
120x6 + 4 (xr)

*Dips*
BWx6 + 4 Negatives

*BACK*
*Chins*
BWx4 + 6 Negatives

*Hammer Seated Rows*
90(each side)x8 + 4 (xr)

*Iso Hammer Hi-Pulls*
95(each side)x8 + 2 (xr)

*Straight-Arm Pushdowns*
80x7 + 4 (xr)

*DELTS*
*Standing DB Presses*
70x8 + 3 (xr)

*DB Side Laterals*
35x7

*Rear Laterals*
25x7

*TRAPS*
*Hise Shrugs*
285x12 + 4 (xr)

*DB Shrugs*
100x6 + 4 (xr)

*TIME - 13:45*


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 16, 2005)

How's it going, Archie?  Tried a little HIT today for core.  Nice workout you did there!!


----------



## Devlin (Dec 16, 2005)

Nice job Arch   I like the looks of that routine and I may actually try it tomorrow with a lot less weight of course  Thanks, it seems you solved my problem of how to blend shoulder, back and chest in one session.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 17, 2005)

*Brother Boiler* - Thank you my Friend, I saw that, awesome job, way to go!!!

*Sister Devlin* - Thank you also my Friend!!! That would be great, I hope you like it!!! Glad I could help, hope all goes well for you!!!


On a side note, I have an e-mail into the promoters of the Show-Me's asking them about a date for the show!!! Will let you ALL know as soon as I find out!!! Thank you ALL for your support, it means the World to me!!!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 17, 2005)

Don't hold you breath on that, Arch.  I emailed them 2 weeks ago and heard nothing.

The Xmas party at my gym is tonight.  I'll see if they know anything...


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 17, 2005)

Nice w/o archie!!!  God I miss reading those heh.

Def keep us posted on that comp!


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 17, 2005)

*Brother Pylon* - I hear ya!!! Please do and let me know, I'm starting to get anxious, ya know?!!?

*Brother Bolt* - Thank you my Friend, I miss you around here too!!! I sure will!!!


----------



## Devlin (Dec 17, 2005)

Well Arch, your workout did help me.  I worked the groups the same way, but replaced some things and added some things.  Overall I was happy with it and it is possible I may try it again in the near future.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 17, 2005)

I talked to Henry (the gym owner) and he said they never have a date this early for the Show-Me's, but they will be in May sometime.  He promised to call the guy who runs it and see if they have a date in mind.  I'll let you know if I hear more.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 17, 2005)

*Sister Devlin* - Glad it helped!!! You made it your own, that way it does what YOU need it to do, ya know?!!? Hope you do try it again, I really enjoy it!!!

*Brother Pylon* - Well that helps me mentally!!! I was starting to get worried, and losing focus periodiacally, ya know?!!? Thank you very much my Friend, I appreciate that!!!


----------



## bludevil (Dec 19, 2005)

A+ on the w/o.

So, you got all you christmas shopping done for lilbit.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 19, 2005)

*Brother Blu* - LilBits is all done, still have to get the Wifes done!!! Thats okay cause I'm leaving work early Friday to finish what I don't during the week!!! Hows your going?

On a side note, no w/o today!!! Started feeling bad late yesterday and got up this morning ready for the w/o and felt like I was hit by a mack truck!!! Hopefully I can shake this rather soon as I really need to bust butt in the gym, and more importantly get better for Christmas, sure don't want to dissapoint my little one!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 19, 2005)

Take it easy and get well soon. Than you can take on that Mack truck


----------



## Pylon (Dec 19, 2005)

Go easy, Archie.  Let your body catch up to you.

Emma made a comment about glucosamine propping up the immune system when sick.  Not sure if you are taking it, but if not, it might be worth adding.  I've been taking it for my knee, and I think this is the first time in years I've made it to Xmas with no hint of a cold.


----------



## Devlin (Dec 19, 2005)

Take care of yourself and get better soon.  It's no fun being sick on Christmas especially with a little one.


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 19, 2005)

Get well soon, Archie!  Hey, that extra 20 minutes of sleep you got by not working out must have been nice.  Probably felt good to HIT the alarm and get back to sleep!


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 19, 2005)

Sorry to hear you got sick too Arch... Seems to be pretty common right now. Get better soon !


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 20, 2005)

Also Vitamin C and E help!


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 20, 2005)

*Brother Gary* - Thank you my Friend, I got the license of that truck, and believe me, I WILL HIT back!!!

*Brother Pylon* - I will, and thank you for that info, I will be adding it to my diet!!!

*Sister Devlin* - Thank you too, that would not be good!!!

*Brother Boiler* - Thank you also my friend, yeah, it was sweet to be able to HIT the clock LOL!!!

*Brother Sean* - It does seem to be going around, thank you for the well wishes my Friend!!!

*Sister Billie* - Thank you for the info, mucho appreciated!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 20, 2005)

Just checking in to see if you've shaken that sickness yet.


----------



## bludevil (Dec 21, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Brother Blu* - LilBits is all done, still have to get the Wifes done!!! Thats okay cause I'm leaving work early Friday to finish what I don't during the week!!! Hows your going?
> 
> On a side note, no w/o today!!! Started feeling bad late yesterday and got up this morning ready for the w/o and felt like I was hit by a mack truck!!! Hopefully I can shake this rather soon as I really need to bust butt in the gym, and more importantly get better for Christmas, sure don't want to dissapoint my little one!!!



Sorry to hear your feeling down, Zicam seemed to help me. 
As far as christmas goes, I'm in the same boat you are, we've been finished with the kids for awhile, but I've still yet to buy wifes. Everytime I go out, I'm with her so it's kind of hard. Leaving work early today to finish up.


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 21, 2005)

I think I cought something from you!  that Mac truck hit me today


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 21, 2005)

Damn Mack trucks !!!!!  You 2 get better fast


----------



## Devlin (Dec 21, 2005)

Hey now, I don't mind sharing, but think I wil pass on sharing of this mack truck bug.

Hope you both feel better quick.


----------



## Shae (Dec 21, 2005)

- Cheryl was here.​


----------



## Pylon (Dec 21, 2005)

How ya feeling, Archie?


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 23, 2005)

Heya archie how goes it?  Still feelin under the weather?  I bet lil bit is excited for xmas huh?  

Hope ya get better for the holidays my friend!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 23, 2005)

Happy Holidays Angel !


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 23, 2005)

Thank you *ALL* for the well wishes, I am just now starting to feel better!!! Just in time for Christmas too, thank GOD!!! Sorry I have not been to everyones journals, but rest assured you are *ALL* in my thoughts and prayers for this Holiday season!!! Hope you have a *GREAT* Christmas my Friends!!!

Heres a little twist on it from me to all of you!!!



Well Alright!!!


----------



## dougnukem (Dec 23, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Merry Christmas my Friend!!!*
> W/O's are looking solid Brother Nukem!!! Great job my Friend!!!



And a Merry Christmas to you!!  Glad to hear you're feeling better as well


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 23, 2005)

Merry Christmas Archy!!


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 23, 2005)

Merry Christmas, Archie.  Have a great holiday!!


----------



## Devlin (Dec 23, 2005)

Glad you are feeling better   Have a very Merry Christmas!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 24, 2005)

Happy holidays, Archie!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 24, 2005)

Good to hear you're better.  Happy holidays.


----------



## bludevil (Dec 25, 2005)

sounds like you got an early christmas present (health wise), glad to hear all is well. Hope you and your family had a great christmas.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 27, 2005)

Thank you everyone, hope yours was Special and Great also!!! Back at about 90% or so, just really congested, but I feel like I need to get to the gym, so will be starting back up in the am!!! Will be switching up my routine (Suprise, suprise) and here is an overview:
*Routine A*
Legs/Chest/Triceps
*Routine B*
Back/Delts/Traps/Biceps
Alternate these 2 w/o's!!!
Hope you all had a Great Christmas, time to get busy again!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 27, 2005)

Hi, Archie!  How was your Christmas?  Did Santa visit the Arch Family?


----------



## Pylon (Dec 27, 2005)

Legs and chest together?  That'll be a heckuva day.  Looks good!


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 27, 2005)

*Brother Boiler* - Christmas was awesome, lots of good family time!!! Santa was "of course" Great to my lilBit, which is all I ever need!!! Hope yours was great too!!!

*Brother Pylon* - Yes sir, this is the one in Mentzers book, will be using the exact principles, but with my own twist (suprise, suprise)!!!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 27, 2005)

Yeah, I've still got to finish that book.  Tell you what, I'll work on it this week, and maybe we can get together in Jan to discuss.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 27, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Yeah, I've still got to finish that book.  Tell you what, I'll work on it this week, and maybe we can get together in Jan to discuss.


No rush, but sounds good on getting together my Friend!!!


----------



## Shae (Dec 27, 2005)

- Shae was here. ​


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 27, 2005)

*Thank you Sister Shae!!!*

Also, forgot to mention on the new routine, I will be encorporating Dropsets, pre-exhaust, and forced negatives too!!! Should be interesting!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 27, 2005)

When are you starting ?


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 27, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> When are you starting ?


Tomorrow in the am!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 27, 2005)

WOOHOO...should be interesting!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 28, 2005)

looks like you're getting ready to kick it up a notch...again !!


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 28, 2005)

*Sister Billie* - I try to keep things interesting my Friend!!!

*Brother Gary* - Yes sir, its definatly time to turn it up my Friend!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 28, 2005)

*Today - Workout A (Legs/Chest/Triceps)*

*10 minute warm up on bike*

*LEGS*
*Leg Extensions*
165x12 (Up the weight next time)
150x7 (drop set)

*Squats*
365x10
315x5 (ds)

*Leg Curls*
170x12 (wait 30 seconds)
170x5

*Standing Calve Raises*
285x12 + 6 (xr)

*CHEST*
*Pec Dec*
120x12 + 6 (xr)

*Incline BB Bench*
255x6
225x4

*Incline Hammer Iso Press*
95x10
70x6 (ds)

*Dips*
BWx6

*TRICEPS*
*DB Overhead Extensions*
85x10
70x5 (ds)

*Pushdowns*
90x6 + 3 (xr)

*Close Grip Bench*
205x4

*TIME - 14:00*
Fairly happy with todays w/o, could feel the results of a week layoff due to sickness too!!! Got my Starting point on this routine, better next time my Friends!!!


----------



## Devlin (Dec 28, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Today - Workout A (Legs/Chest/Triceps)*
> 
> TIME - 14:00
> Fairly happy with todays w/o, could feel the results of a week layoff due to sickness too!!! Got my Starting point on this routine, better next time my Friends!!!



14 minutes   Wow! I can't imagine what you would have done if you hadn't been sick last week.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 28, 2005)

Nice w/o, Archie!

so, you are back to using the drop sets?  I thought you said you felt overtraining set in last time you did those...


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 28, 2005)

Glad you are back at it!!!  I'm starting back up tomorrow.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 28, 2005)

Back in the saddle as if you didn't miss a day!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 28, 2005)

Very interesting.. Nice wo Angel


----------



## bludevil (Dec 28, 2005)

Solid w/o angel, new routine looks good. Glad to hear your feeling better


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 29, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Today - Workout A (Legs/Chest/Triceps)*
> 
> *10 minute warm up on bike*
> 
> ...


you...did ALL this in 14 minutes!!!! 
AND!!! some pretty impressive #'s!
(oh...thought I'd find my way to your journal...)


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 29, 2005)

*Sister Devlin* - Thank you for the vote of confidence!!! How are things for you my friend???

*Brother Pylon* - Thank you my Friend!!! Actually it's the 2 sets with 30 seconds rest in between at the same weight that did me in, but I had to this time instead of SLD's because some nimrod was curling in the Squat cage, and some kind of press on the rack, so instead of "interupting" him, I chose to quickly do a 2nd set!!! But thanks for looking out for me my Friend!!!

*Brother Boiler* - Thank you, glad your back at it as well my Friend!!!

*Brother Triple* - Thank you my Friend, definatly happy to be back!!!

*Brother Gary* - Interestingly "Painful" LOL!!! Thank you my Friend!!!

*Brother Blu* - Thank you on both accounts my Friend, much appreciated!!!

*Brother Burner* - Thank you, I appreciate the encouragement my Friend!!!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 29, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Actually it's the 2 sets with 30 seconds rest in between at the same weight that did me in, but I had to this time instead of SLD's because some nimrod was curling in the Squat cage, and some kind of press on the rack, so instead of "interupting" him, I chose to quickly do a 2nd set!!! But thanks for looking out for me my Friend!!!



I was looking at the dropsets too.  Is that a Mentzer thing, or yours?


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 29, 2005)

Very impressive numbers, especially for the lower body.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 29, 2005)

14 minutes....for ALL that.....I may leave huffing and puffing...but I now feel lazy after reading his workout...


----------



## dougnukem (Dec 29, 2005)

Yea, let me tell you, I've incorperated his style workout into my own....it's killer!  But, you get out of there fast and you feel like you put an hour in the gym easy.  I'm limited on the exercises I can do, so my volume is a little less, but I give him his due for that workout, especially this new twist he's got going.  Good stuff!  Keep it up Arch!


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 29, 2005)

Awesome workout, Archie.  I hate when people curl in the squat rack.  You can curl anywhere, why there????


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 29, 2005)

Next time I think you should break his kneecaps!


----------



## Devlin (Dec 29, 2005)

I'm doing a lot better, especially since I'm back on to usual routine and the gym.  Thanks for asking.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 29, 2005)

*Brother Pylon* - I'm carefully watching myself, believe me, but thank you for your concern!!! It is a mixture of Mentzer and me, just trying different things to up the Intensity!!!

*Brother Triple* - Thank you VERY much my Friend, I'm trying out the pre-exhaust method for a while, see how I respond to that!!!

*Brother Burner* - Thank you for the kind words my Friend, but you do a heckuva job yourself Brother Burner!!!

*Brother Nukem* - Thank you so much my Friend, glad I could help you out!!! Keep it up, your an Inspiration to us all, and I am VERY THANKFUL for what your doing for all of us back home!!!

*Brother Boiler* - Thank you too my Friend!!! I hear ya, it drives me crazy to see them in the cage, I just wanna say c'mon man, I need to get in there!!! But I'm a nice, gentle person, so I find something to substitute, or ask them if I can work in with them, they usually say yes!!! LOL!!!

*Sister Devlin* - Glad to hear its back to normal for you my Friend, best of wishes to you!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 29, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I'm trying out the pre-exhaust method for a while, see how I respond to that!!!



I noticed you did the isolation exercises before the compound ones.  I've heard of that technique before, and it's supposed to be good, especially when progress has stagnated.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 29, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> I noticed you did the isolation exercises before the compound ones.  I've heard of that technique before, and it's supposed to be good, especially when progress has stagnated.


 Thats the plan my Friend, hope it works!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 30, 2005)

*Today-Workout B (Back/Delts/Traps/Biceps)*

*10 Minute warm up on bike*

*BACK*
*Assisted Pullups*
-100x8
-130x4 (ds)
 I know, I feel like a putz for doing these, but I'm tired of being stuck at 4 reps on my own!!!

*Seated Hammer Rows*
90(each side)x9 + 4 (xr)

*Straight Arm Pushdowns*
80x6 + 3 (xr)

*Bent Over BB Rows*
225x4
185x3 (ds)

*DELTS*
*Standing DB Presses*
70x9
50x5 (ds)

*Side Laterals*
35x6

*Rear Laterals*
25x4 (rp) 2

*TRAPS*

*No-Grip Shrugs*
300x6 + 2 (xr)

*DB Shrugs*
100x6
80x4 + 2 (xr)(ds)

*BICEPS*
*BB Flex Curls*
95x8
65x6 (ds)

*DB Preacher Hammer Curls*
40x6 (each arm)

*Seated Incline Curls*
35x6

*TIME - 15:11*

I feel bad about using the assisted Pullups, am I wrong for doing these? 
The rest of the w/o felt great though, really focused and zoned in I felt!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 30, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I feel bad about using the assisted Pullups, am I wrong for doing these?



They're not wrong if they give you the results that you want.  I did them for a while and I think they helped.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 30, 2005)

Hey, there are a lot of us on pull-up welfare.  How wrong could it be?


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 30, 2005)

I'm happy they have assisted pullups at my gym.  I think it's a great stepping stone to bw reps.  At least I hope they are.  Great workout, archman!


----------



## dougnukem (Dec 30, 2005)

That's right.  It isn't any different then me doing squats at a lower weight then the weight you do.  Gotta work in our own effective ranges.  Besides, you can always do bw pullups on those machines (have no weight on machine and toss a 45 lb plate to keep the knee pad on the floor), and then throw a few assisted lbs on there just like dropsets.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 30, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I feel bad about using the assisted Pullups, am I wrong for doing these?
> The rest of the w/o felt great though, really focused and zoned in I felt!!!


Nice BB shrugs!  
I also liked the preacher curl!

Nope. As I told someone else previous, those were how I started doing pull -ups. Also, I realise you are doing just 2 sets and multi-body part workouts, but I always did 5 sets. 5*10. 
If you don't wanna add on a few more sets, I have read that if you do a set up PU's between say, benching, it may be even beneficial to both bench and back. Do your bench, go and knock out a couple reps on pull ups....and then do them on back day as well. Also, add in the Suppinated gripp Pull Ups. (palms facing each other to get reps up as well.)


----------



## Pylon (Dec 30, 2005)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> That's right.  It isn't any different then me doing squats at a lower weight then the weight you do.  Gotta work in our own effective ranges.  Besides, you can always do bw pullups on those machines (have no weight on machine and toss a 45 lb plate to keep the knee pad on the floor), and then throw a few assisted lbs on there just like dropsets.



I have to admit, it never crossed my mind to weight the platform to get it out of my way.


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 30, 2005)

Hi Angel! Nice workouts!! 

Any big plans for tomorrow night?


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 30, 2005)

*Brother Triple* - I hear ya, I did feel it more, so I'll stick with 'em for a while!!! They just kick my behind, ya know?!!?

*Brother Pylon I* - LOL, I am definatly on Pullup welfare my Friend!!! Now that sounds like a killer club!!!

*Brother Boiler* - I agree, thank you for the encouraging words my Friend!!!

*Brother Nukem* - Thank you for the advice, I appreciate that!!! I just so suck at Pullups, but I know they will help improve me, so I am trying to do them any way possible, thanks again!!!

*Brother Burner* - Thank you my Friend!!! I will have to try that sometime, makes alot of sense to me!!!

*Brother Pylon II* - Me neither, but he might be on to something!!!

*Sister Billie* - Hey, thank you my Friend!!! How are you feeling? Just chillin at the homestead, inviting a few friends and family over, how about you, Any big plans?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 30, 2005)

I'm gonna be kissin' as many cute girls @ midnight as I can...


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Dec 30, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I have to admit, it never crossed my mind to weight the platform to get it out of my way.



Really? thats how I do dips... 


HI ARCHIE!!!


----------



## Andy_Massaro (Dec 30, 2005)

i love how your workouts are all so short and yet so intense

keep it up my man, lookin good


----------



## dougnukem (Dec 31, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I'm gonna be kissin' as many cute girls @ midnight as I can...



We don't have any of those here, and I'm working anyways.  Just be careful not to kiss any crazy ones.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 31, 2005)

*Brother Burner* - Go for it, I have 2 special ladies in my life I will be kissing!!!

*Brother Fish* - I just never thought about doing that, interesting though!!! Whats goin on my Friend???

*Brother Massaro* - Thank you my Friend, your doing a GREAT job yourself, keep it up!!!

*Brother Nukem* - Hope you have a SAFE one my Friend, GODspeed!!!


----------



## dougnukem (Dec 31, 2005)

Thank you, and you enjoy your New Year celebration with your family and friends!


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 31, 2005)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Thank you, and you enjoy your New Year celebration with your family and friends!


Will do Brother Nukem, thank you my Friend!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 31, 2005)

Have a safe New Years Eve with your 2 special ladies!


----------



## Luke95 (Dec 31, 2005)

Good luck in 06' Botha Angel!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 31, 2005)

Have a great New Year's Eve, Archie.  Be safe!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 31, 2005)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> We don't have any of those here, and I'm working anyways. Just be careful not to kiss any crazy ones.


hey...don't discredit the desert beauties! They need loving too!


Not crazy? I think that leaves like, 2...in the whole female population...

(think I stepped it it for that? )

Happy new Year, Archie!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 31, 2005)

Angel  
Happy New Years !!!


----------



## Devlin (Dec 31, 2005)

Happy New Year Arch!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 31, 2005)

Happy New Year, Archangel


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 1, 2006)

Happy New Years, Archie!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 1, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Not crazy? I think that leaves like, 2...in the whole female population...
> 
> (think I stepped it it for that? )
> 
> Happy new Year, Archie!


 
2 huh?? That's me and Dev....guess that leaves everyone else as crazy  on second thought, maybe Dev and I are crazy in a good way


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 1, 2006)

oh.....HAPPY NEW YEARS ARCH!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 2, 2006)

*Thank you ALL for the well wishes, hope everyone had a GREAT one too!!!*

Okay, new year, time for a new Intensity!!! Nothing but the best wishes for everyone, lets do this thing together!!!


----------



## Rissole (Jan 2, 2006)

Post up your diet brother, or not so diet... how much longer??
























Oh and Happy New Year  Hope your Christmas was the best eva


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 3, 2006)

Happy New year! Now....where's YOUR workout?


----------



## bludevil (Jan 3, 2006)

How's it going brother angel, hope all went well over the holidays. From your previous post, "time for a new Intensity", does this mean your coming up with a new plan.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 3, 2006)

Yo Arch...where ya been?


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 3, 2006)

*Brother Pete* - Hello my Friend, I shot you an e-mail a while back with some diet ???'s!!! My holidays where Incredible, thanks for askin, how have ya been?

*Brother Burner* - Same to you my Friend, check back tomorrow!!!

*Brother Blu* - Everything was awesome my Friend, allways welcome the family time ya know!!! Well, it's a play on an old routine, but with a twist of dropsets, forced reps, stuff like that, I might begin the new routine on Monday I think, I will finish this week with my current one!!!

*Brother Pylon* - Been busy with the family my Friend, I'm sure you know what I mean!!! Listen, I got Mentzers Heavy Duty I, read it already, so much better IMO than the second one, your more than welcome to borrow that one if you want!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 3, 2006)

done!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 4, 2006)

We can't have this journal slipping off the first page, now can we?


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 4, 2006)

*Brother Burner* - Check below my Friend!!! 

*Brother Triple* -  You are Da Man my Friend!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 4, 2006)

*Today - Workout A (Legs/Chest/Triceps)*

*10 Minute Warm-up on Stationary Bike*

*LEGS*
*Leg Extensions*
175x12

*Leg Press*
590x10
540x4 1/2 (ds)

*Leg Curls*
185x6 1/2

*Stiff Legged Deads*
215x10
185x4 (ds)

*Calve Raises*
300x12 + 4 (xr)

*CHEST*
*Pec Dec*
145x12

*Incline Hammer Iso Press*
100x10
80x5 1/2 (ds)

*Dips*
BWx6 

*Incline BB Bench*
255x6  barely
225x4 1/2 (ds)

*TRICEPS*
*Pushdowns*
100x7

*DB Overhead Extensions*
90x7
75x4 (ds)

*CG Bench*
205x4 1/2

*W/O Time - 14:53*

Really happy with todays w/o, especially with chest, I purposefully put BB Benches last, to see where I stood with true strength, and I suprised myself!!! May not look like much, but I was really happy!!!

I am really likeing the drop-sets (ds) that I have been doing, Really trying to turn up the Intensity and those really help!!!
Almost full force   in the shower, I was trembling and really nauseaus, talk about feeling like jelly  !!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 4, 2006)

da-amm!
Look at that! Should u be wearing a cape? Are you a mild mannered reporter we should know about?
14 minutes?!?!?!?!?!!?????
255 AFTER doing the other??? Not sure if I could do that....

I LOVE that trembling feeling...(except, WAY back in highschool..I had weight class before my English class....my arms would be shaking..and had to write something....good times!)


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 4, 2006)

Incredible wo !!

great strength on the bench work


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 4, 2006)

Another impressive workout!!  Keep it up, I need the ideas to keep coming in for my routine.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 4, 2006)

Nice going "Jelly"  

Great lifts  !


----------



## Pylon (Jan 4, 2006)

Nice job, Arch!  You make me want to work out with you less and less!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 4, 2006)

*Brother Burner* - I wish!!! Thanks for the encouragement my Friend!!! I absolutely LOVE that feeling too, kinda addictive if I must say so myself!!! Definatly "Good Times"!!!

*Brother Gary* - Thank you VERY much my Friend, I appreciate that!!!

*Brother Nukem* - Thank you too my Friend, Ideas? I have plenty!!! Let me know what you are thinking about, and I would be more than happy to help!!!

*Brother YM* - I am defiantly feeling it I write!!! Thank you my Friend, mucho appreciated!!!

*Brother Pylon* - Thank you also my Friend, I know you'd do great Brother Pylon, maybe someday we can hook up and I'll put you through a session if ya want!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 4, 2006)

So how are you liking the pre-exhaust method?


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 4, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> So how are you liking the pre-exhaust method?


 LOVE it!!! Suprisingly have alot of strength with it, and I really think it's helping too!!!


----------



## Devlin (Jan 4, 2006)

Wow what a workout.  Just reading that made my body ache.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 4, 2006)

You're better at it than I am.      I've tried that in the past, and my strength really suffers.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 4, 2006)

*Sister Devlin* - Thank you my Friend!!! Hope your days start getting better at work too, thats always a drag when you have to deal with "Extra" stuff!!!

*Brother Triple* - Nah, not better than you, just really trying to turn up the Intensity, my show is in May!!! So I really havta bust butt ya know?!!? Especially if all the people who are planning to come show up, I would be devestated if I dissapointed them!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 4, 2006)

Tomorrow, cardio...........................Yay!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 4, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

>




What the....


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 4, 2006)

I think that's Burner with the blue boots.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 4, 2006)

check out my moves! 
"These boots were made for walkin..and that's just what they'll do..
and one of these days, these boots are gonna walk all over you..."

Break it down!


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 4, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> I think that's Burner with the blue boots.


Better be careful if that's auntie B in the white.  She'll throw your hip out.

Did you get a new toy for Christmas, Archie.  I keep seeing your fancy characters all over the place.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 4, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> LOVE it!!! Suprisingly have alot of strength with it, and I really think it's helping too!!!


 
pre-exhaust? - now thats a mike menzter principle, very nice.  

your work outs are looking unbelievable, arch.  real proud.


----------



## Rissole (Jan 5, 2006)

Dang this is a busy journal...

Ok, i regards to your macro's question in my journal. The ratio's sound ok for now but it can also matter what you are eating as those macro's (i couldn't find your email you were talkin about but i do remember it)
My last 2 comps i never counted anything... i just ate alot of protien and cycled carbs down till they were right out and then cycled them in and out.
I'd like to know your comp date and what you are eating now, also exaclty what you are doing for cardio and how often...
What do you think your bf% is now??


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 5, 2006)

[/QUOTE]*Brother Nukem* - Thank you too my Friend, Ideas? I have plenty!!! Let me know what you are thinking about, and I would be more than happy to help!!![/QUOTE]

I'll be hitting you up for some info when I get back home and get settled in.  I really plan on expanding on the workout I've been doing.  That and I'll have access to more equipment.


----------



## bludevil (Jan 5, 2006)

That w/o was awesome. Incline BB Bench #'s were very impressive espically having them as your last exercise. I'd be extremely happy if I could just incline 255 x 6, much less as the last exercise.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 5, 2006)

*Brother Pylon* - LOL!!!

*Brother Triple* - LOL, I can see clearly now, it is him!!!

*Brother Burner* - I SO envy those moves my Friend!!!

*Brother Boiler* - Haha, no, no new toy, just expressing my funnier side!!!

*Brother Sox* - Definatly a Mentzer Principle my Friend!!! Thank you SO much for the compliment!!!

*Brother Pete* - I'll send you another e-mail my Friend, if thats okay!!! I'll answer your ???'s too!!!

*Brother Nukem* - I look forward to helping you out my Friend, and more importantly, your SAFE return home!!!

*Brother Blu* - Thank you very much my Friend, I appreciate the encouraging words!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 5, 2006)

*Today - Cardio*

*45 Minutes on Bike
Level 12
Minimum RPM's where 100, Maximum where 120
*


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 5, 2006)

Did you see anything on your bike ride?    Nice job, keep it up.  I'll eventually do cardio again.  (haven't done it since mid-december  )


----------



## Rissole (Jan 5, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Today - Cardio*
> 
> *45 Minutes on Bike
> Level 12
> ...



Thats a good starting point anyway.....


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 5, 2006)

*Brother Nukem* - No, not really!!! LOL, I actually like cardio, I guess because I KNOW I have to do it!!!

*Brother Pete* - Why thank you my Friend, what do you suggest? I am willing and ready my BRother!!!


----------



## Rissole (Jan 5, 2006)

I'd like to see more calf work buddy, min 20 reps per set and at LEAST 2 sets 6 best (good stretch and right up onto your tippys) Also abs work??? You wanna get all ripped and have a soft crappy mid section do you?? Keep reps between 12-20 again MINIMUM of 2 sets 4-6 better and then 2 sets of hovers hold for 1 minute (you can do these at home watching the tele)


----------



## Rissole (Jan 5, 2006)

How much longer to comp?? From 12 weeks out 1hr walks in the morning then after training the bike session is great. Try 100 rpm's at say level 8 for 3 minutes then bump up to level 12 and crank at 125 rpm try that for 45mins and see how you go


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 5, 2006)

Brother Pete, I work out in the am, 4 am to be exact!!! Can I w/o and then do like 20 minutes of cardio afterwards? Is that what you mean!!! Also, I will be doing more ab work (trust me) Usually I would do abs on cardio days, but will be changing my routine up here next week, so I will be HITting legs/abs on wednesdays!!! How much cardio is too much? What if on w/o days I worked out, did 20 minutes, and on cardio days, did the 45 minutes HIIT thingy?
Example:
Monday-Chest/Back/Traps - 20 minutes cardio
Tuesday-no weights, cardio 45 minutes
Wednesday-Legs/abs - 20 minutes cardio
Thursday-no weights, cardio 45 minutes
Friday-Delts/Biceps/Triceps - 20 minute cardio
Saturday-no weights, 45 minute cardio
Sunday-Off, rest
Monday-repeat
How does that look?
Also, I'm not keen on adding sets as I do HIT, but could encorporate dropsets with no problem!!!


----------



## Rissole (Jan 5, 2006)

Also start posing EVERYDAY!! Just light to start, do each pose for 10 secs. Do Front relaxed, side, back, side, then front double bi, front lat, side chest, side tri, spiked back double bi, (change legs) spiked back lat, other side chest, side tri, abs and thigh, crab most muscular and hands on hips most muscular. Later i want to see you by web cam so we can tweek your poses.
One thing to remember is the judges are at your feet not at the back of the auditorium so put your mirror against the wall on the floor and pose to it. Who cares what the crowd sees if the judges see nothing??


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 5, 2006)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Also start posing EVERYDAY!! Just light to start, do each pose for 10 secs. Do Front relaxed, side, back, side, then front double bi, front lat, side chest, side tri, spiked back double bi, (change legs) spiked back lat, other side chest, side tri, abs and thigh, crab most muscular and hands on hips most muscular. Later i want to see you by web cam so we can tweek your poses.
> One thing to remember is the judges are at your feet not at the back of the auditorium so put your mirror against the wall on the floor and pose to it. Who cares what the crowd sees if the judges see nothing??


I have been posing, right now I can hold each pose smoothly for @ 15 seconds!!! Working on it, I forgot how hard it can be   It is a w/o in itself!!! Good Idea about posing right up on the mirror, I have closet door mirrors that I can use, thanks for the suggestion!!! Also I have been working on my night routine, when I get it together, I will send you a copy of it if I can somehow, would like your input my Friend!!!


----------



## Rissole (Jan 5, 2006)

If you work out am then cardio would be ok afterwards the more the better, Try the stair master too, really pump your legs to try and get dem cuts out.
2 cardio sessions on your non weight days would be better.
Has far as 2 much?? I was doing 1 hr in the morning power walk for 8 mins then lunge for 2, then 1 hr on the bike after training (as described above) then another hr after dinner walking. I would still do 3 sessions on a non training day.... To do that much i think you really need to cover yourself with *alot* of Glutamine and Bcaa's i was havin 6-7 servings of each a day.
It will just be a difference of being soft on comp day or REALLY shredded!! Why put all the hard work in and come in soft?? A little bit extra and you'll look crazy!!
What you had posted up will be ok for now but we'll ramp up as you get closer


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 5, 2006)

Rissole said:
			
		

> If you work out am then cardio would be ok afterwards the more the better, Try the stair master too, really pump your legs to try and get dem cuts out.
> 2 cardio sessions on your non weight days would be better.
> Has far as 2 much?? I was doing 1 hr in the morning power walk for 8 mins then lunge for 2, then 1 hr on the bike after training (as described above) then another hr after dinner walking. I would still do 3 sessions on a non training day.... To do that much i think you really need to cover yourself with *alot* of Glutamine and Bcaa's i was havin 6-7 servings of each a day.
> It will just be a difference of being soft on comp day or REALLY shredded!! Why put all the hard work in and come in soft?? A little bit extra and you'll look crazy!!
> What you had posted up will be ok for now but we'll ramp up as you get closer


  Then you'll keep an eye on me and help me through this? That my Friend would be INCREDIBLE if you would do that!!! Also, I would like a list of supps, you think I should be taking!!! And the doses you think would be good. I do not want to do too much cardio and lose size, I am very freaky about losing size!!! Thats why I have my cals up, along with the higher carb intake, I do not want to come in flat either!!! i hear ya my Friend, I want to be freaky cut like you!!! Also, what do you think about creatine? I am afraid to take it as I would have to quit before comp.


----------



## Rissole (Jan 5, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I have been posing, right now I can hold each pose smoothly for @ 15 seconds!!! Working on it, I forgot how hard it can be   It is a w/o in itself!!! Good Idea about posing right up on the mirror, I have closet door mirrors that I can use, thanks for the suggestion!!! Also I have been working on my night routine, when I get it together, I will send you a copy of it if I can somehow, would like your input my Friend!!!


THats great buddy!! Ok, i want you to knock it back to 10 second holds but when you are squeezing i want you to squeeze harder! then when you are squeezing your hardest SQUEEZE SOME MORE!! You will feel and look alot more natural at it than all the other guys there  Think this way, when you do a back lat, go from feet up check your squeeze on calves hammies glutes glutes glutes (tuck your bum under to bring your lower back out) lower back, lats, triceps.... everything the judges can see should be rock hard!! Side poses really get your glutes squezzing hard, i missed that last year (sig pics) but goy it this year


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 5, 2006)

Rissole said:
			
		

> THats great buddy!! Ok, i want you to knock it back to 10 second holds but when you are squeezing i want you to squeeze harder! then when you are squeezing your hardest SQUEEZE SOME MORE!! You will feel and look alot more natural at it than all the other guys there  Think this way, when you do a back lat, go from feet up check your squeeze on calves hammies glutes glutes glutes (tuck your bum under to bring your lower back out) lower back, lats, triceps.... everything the judges can see should be rock hard!! Side poses really get your glutes squezzing hard, i missed that last year (sig pics) but goy it this year


Will do that, I'll squeeze hard, and then more, I completely understand!!!


----------



## Rissole (Jan 5, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Then you'll keep an eye on me and help me through this? That my Friend would be INCREDIBLE if you would do that!!! Also, I would like a list of supps, you think I should be taking!!! And the doses you think would be good. I do not want to do too much cardio and lose size, I am very freaky about losing size!!! Thats why I have my cals up, along with the higher carb intake, I do not want to come in flat either!!! i hear ya my Friend, I want to be freaky cut like you!!! Also, what do you think about creatine? I am afraid to take it as I would have to quit before comp.


I am with you my friend  I did 4 weeks of BALISTIC cardio with next to zero carbs between my local comp and the Nationals, My weight for the local was 79.6kg after the 4 weeks i weighed in at spot on 80kg 
5 grm's glutamine, 2 caps Bcaa's (glutamine and Bcaa's most important)
servings; first thing in morn, straight after weights, between meal 2-3, before arvo cardio, and before bed for now 
As for creatine, if you wanna take it go ahead and we'll drop it a week out, i was never taking it in my 4 week hit up


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 5, 2006)

I really apreciate the tips my Friend!!! I will be starting the new routine Monday, and I will do exactly like I had listed!!!
I can't tell you how much I appreciate your advice and inspiration my Friend!!!


----------



## Rissole (Jan 5, 2006)

Need to do some work....  back lata


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 5, 2006)

Rissole said:
			
		

> I am with you my friend  I did 4 weeks of BALISTIC cardio with next to zero carbs between my local comp and the Nationals, My weight for the local was 79.6kg after the 4 weeks i weighed in at spot on 80kg
> 5 grm's glutamine, 2 caps Bcaa's (glutamine and Bcaa's most important)
> servings; first thing in morn, straight after weights, between meal 2-3, before arvo cardio, and before bed for now
> As for creatine, if you wanna take it go ahead and we'll drop it a week out, i was never taking it in my 4 week hit up


Any particular brands you suggest? I will jump on that right away!!! I am SO stoked about this now!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 5, 2006)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Need to do some work....  back lata


Later my Friend, mucho appreciate your time!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 5, 2006)

Okay, new routine starting Monday!!!
*Monday - Chest/Back/Traps - 20 minutes cardio afterwards**
Tuesday - Strictly Cardio (45 Minutes)
Wednesday - Legs/Abs - 20 Minutes cardio afterwards
Thursday - Strictly Cardio (45 Minutes)
Friday - Delts/Biceps/Triceps/Forearms - 20 minute cardio afterwards
Saturday - Strictly Cardio (45 Minutes)
Sunday - OFF*

Big thanks to BRother Pete, he is helping me out, and of course Mike Mentzer, in that it is his Heavy Duty routine I will be doing!!!

I am SO excited and focused now, Intensity will be through the roof now!!!
Carbs will be slightly higher to compensate for the extra cardio, but I am also using Tom Venuto's suggestion of feeding the muscle and burning the fat, not starving the muscle!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 5, 2006)

45 min Cardio  

Riss will whip you into winning form  

We do need progress pics though.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 5, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> 45 min Cardio
> 
> Riss will whip you into winning form
> 
> We do need progress pics though.


Thats the plan my Friend!!! I *DO NOT* want to dissapoint anyone making the trip to see me, I want to make you all proud, and myself too!!! This is what I meant by time to turn up the _*"INTENSITY"*_
Pics will be a must for me too my Friend, so I will be sure to share, just be gentle!!!


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 5, 2006)

That was a great conversation to read!  It's always incredible to see folks helping each other out like that.  I'm not so much into the contest thing, but I see how there is no point in half-  -ing it.  Thanks for the extra motivation.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 5, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> That was a great conversation to read!  It's always incredible to see folks helping each other out like that.  I'm not so much into the contest thing, but I see how there is no point in half-  -ing it.  Thanks for the extra motivation.


My pleasure my Friend, yes Sir, there is a circle of Friends on this here board, and I am thankful to be a part of it!!! You also help to inspire Brother Nukem, thats what makes this circle so special!!!


----------



## Devlin (Jan 5, 2006)

Looks like we have an up and coming cardio King in here.  I'm looking forward to watching you progress further.


----------



## Rissole (Jan 5, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Any particular brands you suggest? I will jump on that right away!!! I am SO stoked about this now!!!


 Glutamine is Glutamine and Bcaa's are Bcaa's and both are pretty expensive... over here they are anyway... I would just go a mid range to cheap product as you will be using alot and we don't want da misses doin dis  do we now...!?!?! I was using optimum nutrition... have you got that there??


----------



## Rissole (Jan 5, 2006)

I want to make a personal opinion here... Thru my last comps some guys that come to my gym (big juicers) reckon that i lost a heap of muscle while i was ripping. I can honestly see what they mean because when i look at pics of myself i look soooooo drawn and skinny but all my muscle was there. As natural competitors we don't really get "massive" and to alot of people it looks as if you have lost heaps of muscle, but i believe people don't realise just how much body fat is really on them. I put on 12kg in 1 1/2 weeks after comp and guys were like  "How do you put that much muscle on in so little time...." answer = i have a fat arse. I could easliy get myself up to 100kg within the next to weeks and guys would be like WOW... but it's all just fat... i know i'd look big but lean muscle still goes on very slowly.
Just saying bud that you shouldn't be paranoid about your w8 just how you look and how thick or thin that piece of skin next to your belly button pinches up to...  I wouldn't up my carbs if i was you cause you would just be putting in more energy that you are trying to burn off. Stick to the plan you have now food wise and monitor the what the addition of this cardio does to you, mainly thru the mirror but your w8 "can" be a guide
ie: if you wiegh 90kg and are at 16% bf a good/great comp w8 would be 78kg seems light yes..?? and that would be without losing an ounce of muscle...

I would really like to know your approximate bf% or send me a pic so i can make an assesment
Don't use them crap scales!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 5, 2006)

Look at all the tips from Rissole  

AA - I'm sure you've got what it takes !    Make it happen!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 5, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Looks like we have an up and coming cardio King in here.  I'm looking forward to watching you progress further.



Devlin is sensing a challenge to her crown.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 5, 2006)

Heya big guy looks like comp time is rolling right around!!!!  Here a bunch of questions LOL

OK first curious what form of diet your following?  I know your routine LOL.  Second you have updates on bf% and w8 and such?  Risso knows his shit man....he has helped me alot to get out of some ruts that really helped a ton!!!  

Also hook it up with all the contest info...when where all that good stuff.  If I have any chance of going I need to know way in advance to see if I can get a ticket and find a place to stay and stuff.  So if ya could give me some info where I would have to fly into that would be kewl as well!


----------



## Devlin (Jan 5, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Devlin is sensing a challenge to her crown.



Nope just waiting for a King to join me


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 5, 2006)

Arch, you are a man on a mission.  You can't be stopped!!  We're all here to see you through it.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 5, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Heya big guy looks like comp time is rolling right around!!!!  Here a bunch of questions LOL
> 
> OK first curious what form of diet your following?  I know your routine LOL.  Second you have updates on bf% and w8 and such?  Risso knows his shit man....he has helped me alot to get out of some ruts that really helped a ton!!!
> 
> Also hook it up with all the contest info...when where all that good stuff.  If I have any chance of going I need to know way in advance to see if I can get a ticket and find a place to stay and stuff.  So if ya could give me some info where I would have to fly into that would be kewl as well!




The Show-Me's are sometime in May, but the date isn't set yet.  The guy that own's my gym knows the organizer, and says he never has a date far in advance, but would call and see if he could find anything out.  When I know, I'll share.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jan 5, 2006)

Good luck getting ready for your comp AA, I'm sure you'll do awesome !!! Where is your show at in May?


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 5, 2006)

That was really so much fun to read...not just because 2 people are helping each other, but also because Archy is SO excited...like a little kid at Christmas time


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 5, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> The Show-Me's are sometime in May, but the date isn't set yet.  The guy that own's my gym knows the organizer, and says he never has a date far in advance, but would call and see if he could find anything out.  When I know, I'll share.


Kewl thanks bud that gives me some time to save up some $$!

But damnit if this broke ass guy is gonna make it there I want everyone there!!!

Also please keep me posted I woud love to be there for support and to meet everyone!


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 5, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> But damnit if this broke ass guy is gonna make it there I want everyone there!!!
> 
> Also please keep me posted I woud love to be there for support and to meet everyone!


Hello, my name is Boilermaker I think there are a lot of folks coming down to cheer Archie on. It'd be great if you could make it


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 6, 2006)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Side poses really get your glutes squezzing hard, i missed that last year (sig pics) but goy it this year


butt...it sure was shiny...

sorry...I had nothing else of interest to input...


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 6, 2006)

*Sister Devlin* - I am definatly gonna give it a go, thank you my Friend!!!

*Brother Pete* - Yes, we have ON stuff, The Bcaa's and Glutamine arent that bad over here!!! I agree with you my Friend, I know I'll never be "Huge" so to speak, it just would be nice to be rather Large, ya know!!!

*Brother YM* - Yes sir, those tips will be put to some use, thanks for the vote of confidence my Friend, much appreciated!!!

*Brother Triple* - LOL, no, no challenge here!!! She can have the crown!!!

*Brother Bolt* - I have recieved help from quite a few people on this board, and I appreciate it more than any of you will ever know!!! I will listen to him my Friend!!! The comp. is around the 3rd weekend in May, thats about al I know but as soon as it's posted, I will let you all know!!! Would be GREAT to have ya come down and meet ya BRother Bolt!!!

*Sister Devlin* - Excellently put, I like that!!!

*Brother Boiler* - Yes sir Brother Boiler, my Mission is to not dissapoint!!! Thank you for the support my Friend!!!

*Brother Pylon* - Your the Man my Friend, thanks for keeping on that!!! Much appreciated!!!

*Brother Sean* - Thank you my Friend, I appreciate your kind words!!! It's in St. Louis, Missouri!!! But hopefully we can meet in March for the Arnold Classic!!!

*Sister Billie* - It is awesome isn't it!!! I love when people help out each other, and Oh yes............. to say I'm excited is an understatement!!! LOL

*Brother Bolt* - Believe me Brother, I'll post it as soon as I know!!! Would be GREAT to meet ya my Friend!!!

*Brother Boiler* - Couldn't have put it better myself!!!

*Brother Burner* - LOL, thanks for the laugh my Friend!!!


----------



## Devlin (Jan 6, 2006)

I can't promise I will be able to make it to the Show Me's in May, but  I'm actually shooting to be in condition to compete in May.  I have a long way to go, but my trainer more than willing to try and get me there.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 6, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> I can't promise I will be able to make it to the Show Me's in May, but  I'm actually shooting to be in condition to compete in May.  I have a long way to go, but my trainer more than willing to try and get me there.


 Awesome, I say GO FOR IT!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 7, 2006)

Okay now, heres my new routine, based on Mentzers Heavy Duty but with a twist of Angel in it!!!  

*Mon. - Chest/Back/Traps
CHEST*
Low Pulley Cross overs
Incline BB Bench with a drop set
Incline Hammer presses with a drop set
Dips
*BACK*
Straight arm pushdowns
CG Pullups (assisted because I SUCK  ) with a drop set
Bent Over BB Rows with a drop set
Deads Angel style
*TRAPS*
DB Shrugs with a drop set
20 Minutes Cardio

*Tue. - Cardio 45 Minutes*

*Wed. - Legs/Abs
LEGS*
Extensions
Squats with a drop set
Leg Press
Leg Curls
SLD's with a drop set
Calve Raises with a drop set
*ABS*
Nitro abs with a drop set
Hanging leg raises
Weighted Crunches
20 Minutes Cardio

*Thu. - Cardio 45 Minutes*

*Fri. - Delts/Biceps/Triceps/Forearms
DELTS*
Side Laterals (either with db's or cable or machine)
Standing DB Presses with a drop set
Rear Laterals
*BICEPS*
BB Flex Curls with a drop set
DB Preacher Curls
Reverse BB Curls
*TRICEPS*
Pushdowns
DB Overhead Extensions with a drop set
Dips alternated with CG Bench
*FOREARMS*
Wrist curls
20 Minutes Cardio

*Sat. - Cardio 45 Minutes*

*Sun. - Complete rest*

Diet will be a *45/35/20 (P/C/F)* ratio!!!
I will be weighing tomorrow and take measurements, will post those things too   (Not too excited, but we'll see how it goes)
Also I will be posting eats throughout my day. Trying to do this thing right, and with the help of Brother Pete, and the push from you ALL, I will!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 7, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Okay now, heres my new routine, based on Mentzers Heavy Duty but with a twist of Angel in it!!!
> 
> *Mon. - Chest/Back/Traps
> CHEST*
> ...



Looks like a solid routine!

Seems like a lot of cardio very soon though no?


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 7, 2006)

Well it may look like it, but I'm more of an endomorph, so I feel like I need more, plus I'm still taking in quite a bit of calories, I'm going with the Burn the Fat, Feed The Muscle plan, so I believe I can handle more cardio!!!

Of course I will be keeping a CLOSE eye on my response, so I will change when and where I have too, thanks for askin Brother Bolt!!!


----------



## bludevil (Jan 7, 2006)

Great looking comp diet/training routine. With your stength and determination, I know you'll come in shredded. I never competed but ran a few cut cycles, so my .02 cents would be to remember when cutting it gets to be a mental thing at the end. You'll start freaking out about not losing enough weight, losing to much weight, losing mass,etc... all in the same day 
Just stay focused and keep to the game plan. Riss will keep you straight and hopefully the rest of us can keep you motivated along the way. Also, while cutting, I've found 10g of BCAA's daily helped me tremendously with keeping muscle mass.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 7, 2006)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Great looking comp diet/training routine. With your stength and determination, I know you'll come in shredded. I never competed but ran a few cut cycles, so my .02 cents would be to remember when cutting it gets to be a mental thing at the end. You'll start freaking out about not losing enough weight, losing to much weight, losing mass,etc... all in the same day
> Just stay focused and keep to the game plan. Riss will keep you straight and hopefully the rest of us can keep you motivated along the way. Also, while cutting, I've found 10g of BCAA's daily helped me tremendously with keeping muscle mass.


  Thank you my Friend, I appreciate it more than you know!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 8, 2006)

Looking good Angel ,

Welcome to the world of cardio


----------



## Pylon (Jan 8, 2006)

Enjoy the cardio, friend.  I'm thinking of trying to go to 2 sessions a day if you and Gary have good success with it...but I'm not it a hurry for it.

You sure you aren't interested in doing the 5K?


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 8, 2006)

*Brother Gary* - LOL, thank you my Friend!!!

*Brother Pylon* - You'll know real soon as to how I like it, I will be keeping a close eye on everything from here on out!!!
  5k.......................  
Running...............................   




Took my measurements today, not happy in the least bit, but I will improve!!!
Okay now, don't laugh too hard!!!

*January 8th, 2006
Weight - 260
Left Arm - 16"
Right Arm - 15 7/8"
Left Forearm - 13 1/4"
Right Forearm - 13 1/2"
Neck - 17 1/4"
Chest - 47"
Waist - 39"   
Left Thigh - 25 1/2"
Right Thigh - 25 1/4"
Left Calf - 17"
Right Calf - 17 1/2*

*All measurements where taken cold and no flexing!!! So be gentle!!!

Pics to follow sometime soon!!!
 Not happy about these at all, definatly time for improvement!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 8, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Took my measurements today, not happy in the least bit, but I will improve!!!
> Okay now, don't laugh too hard!!!
> 
> *January 8th, 2006
> ...



Today 7/17/05
Neck - 18"
Chest - 49 1/4"
Left Arm - 16 3/4"
Right Arm - 16 3/4"
Left Forearm - 14 1/2"
Right Forearm - 14 1/2"
Left Thigh - 27 1/2"
Right Thigh - 27 1/2"
Left Calve - 18 1/8"
Right Calve - 18 1/8"

Height - 6'2" 
Weight - 265

*Hmmm , I'm not sure how to intepret the changes.* Down 5 lbs and lots of inches lost.  All those inches must of been fat fleeing your body


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 8, 2006)

Heya bud ya gotta start somewhere right?  Now next comp you will be able to fix all the little things you didn't have time for this year.  Thats whats so great about this sport....it never gets old b/c there is always changesd to be made!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 8, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Today 7/17/05
> Neck - 18"
> Chest - 49 1/4"
> Left Arm - 16 3/4"
> ...


  I'm not sure how to interpret these either now??? Wonder if maybe I was flexed before or somethin, I honestly don't know!!! The good thing is I look better now, so I'm confused!!! I feel like crying now  !!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 8, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Heya bud ya gotta start somewhere right?  Now next comp you will be able to fix all the little things you didn't have time for this year.  Thats whats so great about this sport....it never gets old b/c there is always changesd to be made!


I know, but now I feel like I did something wrong along the way!!! I hear ya, it's a never-ending circle!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 8, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I'm not sure how to interpret these either now??? Wonder if maybe I was flexed before or somethin, I honestly don't know!!! The good thing is I look better now, so I'm confused!!! I feel like crying now  !!!


Yea there is def a big difference but now all you can worry about is the comp and dieting!  No need to worry about the past!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 8, 2006)

*Don't give up on me guys!!!*


----------



## Pylon (Jan 8, 2006)

Bah.  No big deal.  A little flucutation is no reason to freak out.  Could be carbs, water retention, a few different things.  Don't sweat it.


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 8, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Don't give up on me guys!!!*



Who's giving up on you?  Get your rear in gear and keep on, keepin on and all that other good stuff.    Measurements are good, but I think they can also discourage as well.  So don't get to wrapped up in them, or else you are only going to stress yourself out.  You have been grinding away, and now it's time to show how motivated and intense you really can be!   We will back you 100% man!  So let's do this!!!   


PS--you don't suck at pullups, you are where you are and that is just one point in a length of time.  Keep doing them, and you will be rewarded.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 8, 2006)

*Brother Pylon* - I hear ya, just was discouraging to see the difference, Thanks for the encouragement my Friend!!!

*Brother Nukem* - I was just saying that so you all know I'm not happy, and I will get back to where I belong!!! Your'e right though, thank you so much for the kind words, I can't tell you how much I appreciate that!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 8, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I'm not sure how to interpret these either now??? Wonder if maybe I was flexed before or somethin, I honestly don't know!!! The good thing is I look better now, so I'm confused!!! I feel like crying now  !!!



Hey there is no crying in bodybuilding !!!  Oh no , thats baseball.  Anyway , I'm sure you do look better. I was seriuos when I said the fat was fleeing your body.


----------



## Du (Jan 8, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Don't give up on me guys!!!*


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 8, 2006)

*Brother Gary* - I know there's no crying in BodyBuilding, LOL!!! I just felt like I had done something wrong, I'm not one to put stock into #'s, but it shook me up a little bit!!! I appreciate the kind words my Friend, Now I must go up some Intensity!!!

*Brother Du* - Hello my Friend, long time no hear!!! Hows it going for ya? No worries, I will NEVER give up!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 8, 2006)

Sorry just jad to post the 1000th post in your journal and say....

Du where the hell doy ou get these pictures LOL


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 8, 2006)

Hey, you were asking about places to get some BCAA and Glutamine the other day.  Have you checked out BN yet?  I have had good business with them, and they sell stuff pretty cheap for bulk.  Just a thought.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 8, 2006)

*Brother Bolt* - You got my 1000th post, great job!!!

*Brother Nukem* - Thats exactly who I will be using for those supps, thank you my Friend!!! They do have GREAT $$$ too!!!


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 8, 2006)

No problem.  I am a big advocate of sharing any customer service experience I have with friends.  If I have bad experience, I tell people, just like if I have good experience, I talk up the place.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 8, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> No problem.  I am a big advocate of sharing any customer service experience I have with friends.  If I have bad experience, I tell people, just like if I have good experience, I talk up the place.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 8, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> PS--you don't suck at pullups, you are where you are and that is just one point in a length of time.  Keep doing them, and you will be rewarded.




Don't lie to the boy, his pullup suck, just like the rest of us!


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 8, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Don't lie to the boy, his pullup suck, just like the rest of us!



No, it's a conspiracy I tell you.  It's those damn sasquatchs I say!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 8, 2006)

*Brother Pylon* -   

*Brother Nukem* -


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 8, 2006)

I think you are over reacting to the numbers....you will be ripped and BIG (in a good way) for the show in May...you still have 5 months! Hang in there Archy!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 8, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I think you are over reacting to the numbers....you will be ripped and BIG (in a good way) for the show in May...you still have 5 months! Hang in there Archy!


 , thank you so much for the encouraging words my Friend!!! Hows it goin for you???


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 8, 2006)

fairly well, spent the weekend just relaxing...you??


----------



## Devlin (Jan 8, 2006)

Arch I agree with everyone.  Don't stress about the numbers.  Mine weren't as good as I expected in some areas, but ohh well.  Hell, I gained back 5 pounds in water in the last couple days , but I added creatinine which of course can cause water retention so I'm trying my best to blow off the results on the scale.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 9, 2006)

g'morning, Archie!
Just a thought....u say the pull ups suck..maybe putthen 1st while u are fresh for a couple weeks, then reorder them as u see fit?
U know they say to put the 'weak link' 1st to bring it up...
just my .02 worth....


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 9, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Hmmm , I'm not sure how to intepret the changes.* Down 5 lbs and lots of inches lost.  All those inches must of been fat fleeing your body



Isn't muscle denser than fat?  That is, 1 lb of muscle takes up a smaller volume than 1 lb of fat.  Since Arch hasn't lost much weight but has lost lots of inches, it would seem (to me anyway) that the amount of fat has decreased and the amount of muscle has increased.  Last I checked, this is a good thing.


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 9, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> g'morning, Archie!
> Just a thought....u say the pull ups suck..maybe putthen 1st while u are fresh for a couple weeks, then reorder them as u see fit?
> U know they say to put the 'weak link' 1st to bring it up...
> just my .02 worth....



You know, I didn't even realize that.  That's where I have mine, and it's been really beneficial.  Good call!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 9, 2006)

I'm not just a pretty face....

I know....stuff....


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 9, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Isn't muscle denser than fat? That is, 1 lb of muscle takes up a smaller volume than 1 lb of fat. Since Arch hasn't lost much weight but has lost lots of inches, it would seem (to me anyway) that the amount of fat has decreased and the amount of muscle has increased. Last I checked, this is a good thing.


 
well said!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 9, 2006)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by gwcaton
> 
> Hmmm , I'm not sure how to intepret the changes. Down 5 lbs and lots of inches lost. All those inches must of been fat fleeing your body





			
				Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Isn't muscle denser than fat?  That is, 1 lb of muscle takes up a smaller volume than 1 lb of fat.  Since Arch hasn't lost much weight but has lost lots of inches, it would seem (to me anyway) that the amount of fat has decreased and the amount of muscle has increased.  Last I checked, this is a good thing.



Much better stated than my attempt .


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 9, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Much better stated than my attempt .



IDK, fleeing fat was a pretty good one, once I got a visual in my head.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 9, 2006)

*Sister Billie* - Just relaxing, and of course watching football!!! It was a gorgeous day here yesterday, about 70 degrees!??! Whats up with that???

*Sister Devlin* - I hear ya, I'm not one to normally put stock into #'s, but I am so amped to get this thing right so when all my Friends from here come and see me, I'm not a dissapointment, ya know!!! But I thank you for the encouragement!!!

*Brother Burner* - Thank you for that advice, and I used to do them first, but right now I'm in a pre-exhaust phase, but as soon as I return, I will do them first!!! Thank you again my Friend!!!

*Brother Triple* - I thank you for your kind words, I appreciate that!!! It was just a shock at first ya know??? I was confused at first and panicked LOL!!! I should just keep on kepin on!!!

*Brother Nukem* - They did work for me being first, but I am in pre-exhaust mode right now!!!

*Brother Burner* -  

*Sister Billie* -   

*Brother Gary* - Your attempt was right on, I just freaked at first and immediatly thought I was doing something wrong!!! I thank you for your kind words too my Friend!!!

*Brother Nukem* - Amen my Friend!!!


----------



## Seanp156 (Jan 9, 2006)

Measure them flexing, but still cold... I'm interested to know the difference.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 9, 2006)

*Today - Chest/Back/Traps
10 minute warm up on bike

CHEST
Pec Dec*
165x12

*Incline BB Bench w/ drop-set*
255x7
225x5 + 2 xr

*Incline Hammer Press w/ drop-set*
100x6
80x4 + 3 xr

*Dips*
BWx6 (3 full ones, 3 negatives)

*BACK
Straight Arm Pushdowns*
90x9

*Close Grip Pullups w/ drop-set*
-100x7
-130x4 + 2 xr

*Bent Over BB Rows w/ drop-set*
225x6
185x4 + 3 xr

*Deads Angel Style*
315x8 w/ 8 Shrugs

*TRAPS
DB Shrugs w/ drop-set*
100x9 1/2
80x6 + 2 xr

*T-Bar Shrugs*
90x6 + 2 xr

*W/O Time - 11:45*

*20 Minutes on Bike
Level 10
Minimum rpm's 100
Maximum rpm's 120*

Okay, this was my First ever cardio *AFTER* working out, and let me tell you, it kicked my BUTT!!! Brother Pete, are you tryin to kill me???  
I full fledged   in the shower............   Good Stuff  !!!


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 9, 2006)

At least it was in the shower.  Great workout!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 9, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I full fledged  in the shower............  Good Stuff  !!!


um...YOUR shower...right? 'cause....ick...


Liking the rows, big man! w/ or w/out straps for that much weight?
(How's the form? I can do it..but it is crap form for me...I gotta jerk it a bit to get the reps out...)


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 9, 2006)

*Brother Sean* - 16 1/2" (L), 16 1/8" (R)!!! Still smaller, but better!!!

*Brother Nukem* - Yeah, thats what I was thinking  , thank you my Friend!!!

*Brother Burner* - Yes, my shower  !!! Thank you, I do not use straps, and form to me is sacred, i *WILL NOT* sacrifice form for #'s  !!!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 9, 2006)

Puke in the shower!  Woohoo!

Next time think about Mike Alstott.  He lifts for an hour or so, then plays raquetball for an hour.  Yikes!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 9, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Brother Burner* - Yes, my shower  !!! Thank you, I do not use straps, and form to me is sacred, i *WILL NOT* sacrifice form for #'s  !!!


well in that case....


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 9, 2006)

Hey Archie!.  Just getting myself caught up and back on track.  Don't sweat anything right now.  You are doing great  and have lots of time to tune in the little things.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 9, 2006)

Nice wo Angel  

damn I freaked when I first looked at the Chin ups !! I always miss the " - " sign

Sounds like the cardio was effective. Instant weight loss


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 9, 2006)

*Brother Pylon* - No thanks!!! LOL!!!

*Brother Burner* - Thank you kind Sir!!! I learned my lesson a long time ago, form should never be compromised for bigger #'s, fortunatly thats the one thing I kep hold to!!!

*Brother Boiler* - Thank you my Friend!!! Appreciate the encouragement!!!

*Brother Gary* - Thank you too, I bet you freaked, heck I would freak too!!! Thanks for the encouraging words too my Friend!!! Yes, instant loss, LOL!!!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 9, 2006)

Archie! What's goin on big guy?!


----------



## Devlin (Jan 9, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Okay, this was my First ever cardio AFTER working out, and let me tell you, it kicked my BUTT!!! Brother Pete, are you tryin to kill me???
> I full fledged  in the shower............  Good Stuff  !!!



Welcome to my world of cardio after lifting.  However, I can't say I have gone so far as to puke in the shower after.  Been close to passing out, but  puking....yet.

Great workout


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 9, 2006)

I am so glad that I'm not the only one on pullup welfare....
Workout looks amazing Arch....I'm truly impressed!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 10, 2006)

Don't knock the r-ball after lifting until you try it.  I've done it a couple of times.  It's a killer, but in the right way.  I actually felt great after!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 10, 2006)

Sounds pretty intense AA - (puking in the shower??)

Now THATS some cardio


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 10, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Brother Burner* -form should never be compromised for bigger #'s,


read my journal about the kid I saw 2day....


----------



## Pylon (Jan 10, 2006)

Hey Arch, I just finished Heavy Duty II on the plane up here.  Great stuff.  Once you get into the training part, it's a really good read.  Where can I get a copy?


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 10, 2006)

*Today - Cardio
45 Minutes on Bike
Level 11
Minimum rpm's 105
Maximum rpm's 130*

*Brother Fish* - Same ole same ole my Friend, are you back for good now? Hope so!!!

*Sister Devlin* - Thank you for welcoming me my Friend!!! It will take a while to adjust, but I think it'll be worth it!!! Thank you for the encouragement!!!

*Sister Billie* - I am definatly on the pullup welfare LOL!!! Thank you for the kind words, I am definatly tryin!!!

*Brother Pylon 1* - Hey, I would love to play a game, I used to play like crazy when I was younger!!! Maybe sometime we could get together and play, does your gym have courts? Cuz mine do not!!!

*Brother YM* - It felt pretty intense too let me tell ya LOL!!! It's time for me to turn it up, so I am!!!

*Brother Burner* - I will be right there my Friend!!!

*Brother Pylon 2* - Glad you liked it, I got my copy from MikeMentzer.com!!! His first Heavy Duty was a lot quicker and easier read for me, you can borrow that one if you want!!! You really got me wanting to play some r-ball now my Friend, let me know!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 10, 2006)

Lookin good AA!  Glad to see your gettin you but whooped!!!  LOL  In a good way!

I must be like the only guy who does cardio after his workouts regularly.  I hate going in to do cardio if I don't lift!  I love it post weights b/c my heart rate is already up and kickin and all I gotta do is go crank out some heavy cardio right after to really finish me off!


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 10, 2006)

45 minutes on the bike?  how do you entertain yourself for that long? ha

way to go though, very nice.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 10, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Glad you liked it, I got my copy from MikeMentzer.com!!! His first Heavy Duty was a lot quicker and easier read for me, you can borrow that one if you want!!! You really got me wanting to play some r-ball now my Friend, let me know!!!



No, no court at my place either.  We'll work something out sometime.  

I am definitely picking up a copy of that book, and probably HD I while I'm at it.  Good stuff.

Nice cardio, BTW.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 10, 2006)

heavy duty is an awesome book - probably my favorite book.  short, descriptive, and to the point, just like the training he describes in it.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 10, 2006)

*Brother Bolt* - Yes sir, I absolutly LOVe getting my behind whooped!!! Makes me really feel like I'm working, ya know!!! Thanks for the encouragement my Friend!!!

*Brother Sox 1* - It gets a little boring, but I watch SportsCenter while I'm doing it, one can NEVEr get too much sports, LOL!!! Thank you my Friend, I am trying!!!

*Brother Pylon* - YES, Definatly get together for some R-Ball, that would be GREAT!!! Really glad you liked the read my Friend, Heavy Duty 1 is EXCELLENT imo too!!!

*Brother Sox 2* - Prolly my favorite too, although "The Wisdom of Mike Mentzer" is Incredible too!!! You should check into that one also my Friend, it's like $20 at Borders!!! Or you can order it off of Mentzers site!!!


----------



## bludevil (Jan 10, 2006)

Excellent cardio my friend, how did you like cardio only. Did it feel like a nice break or did it kick your butt endurance wise.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 10, 2006)

I second the fantastic cardio!!! I found an even better way to kill time during cardio and it makes one work harder....watch the Food Network


----------



## Pylon (Jan 11, 2006)

I still endorse the Playstation plan for passing time doing cardio


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 11, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I still endorse the Playstation plan for passing time doing cardio



I always thought the Playstation was cardio?


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 11, 2006)

BTW, I'm going to have to check these books I keep hearing about when I get home.  I'm always game for more info on fitness, nutrition, and/or health.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> I always thought the Playstation was cardio?


no...that's and/eye coordination skills...


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 11, 2006)

45 minutes?  You working out w/Billie and Dev ?


----------



## Seanp156 (Jan 11, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> no...that's and/eye coordination skills...



In that case, I'm probably one of the most dexterious people on earth !


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 11, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> 45 minutes?  You working out w/Billie and Dev ?


 don't worry Archy...I wont tell if you wont!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 11, 2006)

*Brother Blu* - Thank you very much my Friend!!! I actually enjoy it, although it's ALOT longer in the gym than I'm used to   I just cracked myself up!!! But I do enjoy the feeling of really busting my fat behind, ya know!!!

*Sister Devlin* - Thank you also my Friend!!! MMmmmmmmm, Food network  !!!

*Brother Pylon* -   They don't have one at my Gym though!!! 

*Brother Nukem* - That would be great if it was!!! Definatly look into those books, well worth it my Friend!!!

*Brother Burner* -  

*Brother Gary* -   No, but I would!!!  

*Brother Sean* - Me too my Friend, me too!!!  

*Sister Billie* - The secret is safe with me Sister Meg......... er I mean Billie!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 11, 2006)

*Today - Legs/Abs
Warm up stationary bike for 10 minutes*

*LEGS
Extensions*
185x10

*Squats w/ drop set*
385x7
315x6

*Single Leg Press*
170x12 (L)
170x12 (R)

*Leg Curls*
185x8 1/2

*Stiff Legged Deadlifts w/ drop set*
225x8
185x4 1/2

*Calve Raises w/ drop set*
285x20
270x6 + 4 x-reps

*Nitro Abs w/ drop set*
125x17
110x6 + 4 x-reps

*Weighted Crunches*
45x18

*Hanging Leg Raises*
BWx15

*W/O time - 12:49*

*20 Minutes on Stationary Bike
Level 11
Minimum rpm's 105
Maximum rpm's 130*

Really felt todays, especially after Leg day!!! My hats off to anyone who does this on a regular basis!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 11, 2006)

WoW , 
nice wo Angel ! 

Single leg stuff   And cardio after legs   

You da man !


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 11, 2006)

I think someone's going to be walking funny tomorrow.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Squats w/ drop set*
> 385x7
> 315x6
> 
> ...


----------



## Devlin (Jan 11, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> I think someone's going to be walking funny tomorrow.



I agree  

 The secret to being able to do cardio routinely after legs is to do it immediately after last exercise with no rest or otherwise you are screwed


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> I think someone's going to be walking funny tomorrow.


...and if I were her trainer...I'd be walking around...I did THAT to her....


----------



## Pylon (Jan 11, 2006)

Nice work, Archie.  Leg day rules!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 11, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ...and if I were her trainer...I'd be walking around...I did THAT to her....



Psst, Burner.  I was talking about Arch!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2006)

doh!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 11, 2006)

nice workout Archy...those drop sets will kick your ASS! literally....


----------



## bludevil (Jan 12, 2006)

I want to up-chuck myself just reading that brutal leg w/o.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 12, 2006)

*No cardio this morning, the legs where NOT having it!!! Will be back at it tomorrow though with Delts/Biceps/Triceps!!!*

*Brother Gary* - Thank you my Friend!!! I appreciate that, the Intensity has definatly been turned up!!!

*Brother Triple 1* - And I am!!!  

*Brother Burner 1* - Thank you my Friend, much appreciated!!!  

*Sister Devlin* - Yes maam, I am thank you  !!! Rest...?? Whats rest??? There's no stinking Rest in Body Building!!!  

*Brother Burner 2* - Ohhh my!!!  

*Brother Pylon* - Thank you kind Sir!!! I absolutley LOVE leg day, I'm sick huh???  

*Brother Triple 2* -   !!!

*Brother Burner 3* -    !!!

*Sister Billie* - Thank you also my Friend, yes they will, but I absolutly LOVE them!!!

*Brother Blu* - Lol, your killin me my Friend, thank you!!!


----------



## Rissole (Jan 12, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I'm not sure how to interpret these either now??? Wonder if maybe I was flexed before or somethin, I honestly don't know!!! The good thing is I look better now, so I'm confused!!! I feel like crying now  !!!


Like i have always said, muscle goes on REAL slow and a slight drop in w8 can be all the difference it takes to make some differences in measurements.
Even though your measurements are off i can quarentee muscle maturity!! You will look heaps better!! So many factors can go into those variations... inacuracy of measuring etc. 
Did you get pics?? Don't be shy now...


----------



## Rissole (Jan 12, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Okay, this was my First ever cardio *AFTER* working out, and let me tell you, it kicked my BUTT!!! Brother Pete, are you tryin to kill me???
> I full fledged   in the shower............   Good Stuff  !!!


Answer=Yes... Pukin' is good, shows me that you are working hard 
I didn't like the sound of your waist diameter so stick at it intense and we can back off later.... if need be.... or get more intense... if need be...


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 12, 2006)

Brother Pete, Thank you SOOOOOO much, I printed that stuff out, and I will be following it to the T!!! Thank you for all your help, and I will stay *INTENSE* for you and everyone else my Friend!!!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 12, 2006)

WOW ARCHIE!!! Thats a leg day to end 'em all!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 12, 2006)

Thank you Brother Fish, I appreciate that my Friend!!!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 12, 2006)

OOH, wait, stuff? LINK MEEE!!! Or at least tell me which page it's on... Im cuttin hardcore here soon.


----------



## Rissole (Jan 13, 2006)

I think we started on page 50 or 51


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 13, 2006)

*Today - Delts/Biceps/Triceps
10 minute warm-up on stationary bike*

*DELTS
Side Laterals w/ a drop-set*
35x8 1/2
25x5

*Standing DB Presses w/ a drop-set*
70x6
50x5

*Rear Laterals*
25x6

*BICEPS
BB Flex Curls w/ a drop-set*
95x8
65x6

*DB Preacher Curls*
30x10 (L)
30x10 (R)

*Hammer Curls w/ a drop-set*
45x5
35x4 1/2

*TRICEPS
Pushdowns w/ a drop-set*
100x10 1/2
70x6 + 3 x-reps

*Standing DB Overhead Extensions w/ a drop-set*
90x9
75x5

*Dips*
BWx5

*FOREARMS
Wrist curls*
65x15

*W/O Time - 12:19*

*CARDIO
25 Minutes on LifeCycle
Level 11
Minimum rpm's 105
Maximum rpm's 130*

My legs where still sore after Wed. w/o, but I did it, no turning back now my Friends, *this is the point of No return!!!*


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 13, 2006)

Archie, great workout Also, I forgot to compliment you on the previous leg workout.  That was some vomit inducing reading right there.  You are doing great!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 13, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Standing DB Presses w/ a drop-set*
> 70x6
> 50x5


  

in the immortal words of: Bill and Ted: EXCELLANT!  

..now I am gonna have to try those....


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 13, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> My legs where still sore after Wed. w/o, but I did it, no turning back now my Friends, *this is the point of No return!!!*



Don't worry, we're all behind you.  And we'll push you if you stop.


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 13, 2006)

Great job on another workout.  Looks like Pete had got you really truckin!  Lookin forward to seeing him whip you up even more.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 13, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Don't worry, we're all behind you. And we'll push you if you stop.


kinda like a conga?
I call dibs behind Billy and Devlin!
WAHOO!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 13, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> kinda like a conga?
> I call dibs behind Billy and Devlin!
> WAHOO!



OK by me as long as I am _between_ Billie and Devlin.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 13, 2006)

I'm not picky...as long as I am behind one of them...


----------



## Pylon (Jan 13, 2006)

Nice work, Archie!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 13, 2006)

*Brother Boiler* - Thank you SO much my Friend, I always appreciate the encouragement!!! I'm definatly tryin!!!

*Brother Burner* - LOL, Thank you too!!! Try them, they really fry your delts rather quickly!!!

*Brother Triple* - Thank you for the support and encouragement, it means ALOT to me my Friend!!!

*Brother Nukem* - Thank you my Friend, yes Sir, Brother Pete definatly is whoopin up on me, and the sick thing is............i LOVE it!!!

*Brother Burner & Triple* - Hey now, where can I fit in??? LOL!!!

*Brother Pylon* - Thank you my Friend, how are ya feeling???


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 13, 2006)

that's the point of calling; 'dibs'...sir...
maybe next time...


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 13, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hey now, where can I fit in??? LOL!!!



Sorry, but you're in training.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 13, 2006)

Wow !! Point of no return    take no prisoners


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 13, 2006)

*Brother Burner* - Got it!!!   

*Brother Triple* -  , your right my Friend!!! 

*Brother Gary* - Yes Sir, *The point of no return*!!!


----------



## Devlin (Jan 13, 2006)

Burner....Trip----you two are bad


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 14, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Burner....Trip----you two are bad


They are pretty evil huh???  

_*Today - Cardio
45 Minutes on Lifecycle
Level 12
Minimum rpm's 105
maximum rpm's 130*_

Weigh in tomorrow, as I will from here on out on Sundays!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 14, 2006)

Heya archi lookin good in here man!  Theres been some pretty kick ass workouts in here since I was last awsome job!  Cardio's coming along nicely as well!  KEep up the good work can't wait for the weight in and pics my man!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 14, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Burner....Trip----you two are bad



Are you going to send me to your room?


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 14, 2006)

*Brother Bolt* - I have definatly tried to turn it up a notch!!! Thanks for the encouraging words my Friend!!!

*Brother Triple* -     Good one my Friend!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 14, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Nice work, Archie!



Yeah - what he said


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 14, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Yeah - what he said


Thank you very much my Friend!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 14, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Burner....Trip----you two are bad


actually...I've been told I am pretty...'good'..but I digress...
muhahahahaaa.....


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 15, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *January 8th, 2006 / Weight - 260*


*Today weigh in - 255.5*
Looks like I'm hopefully on my way!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 15, 2006)

Way to go Arch Do you have a comp weight goal?


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 15, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Way to go Arch Do you have a comp weight goal?


Thank you my Friend!!!
Not really, *trying* not to get hung up on #'s, so I'm going by appearance!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 15, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Today weigh in - 255.5*
> Looks like I'm hopefully on my way!!!



Way to go Angel    

45 min cardio


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 15, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Today weigh in - 255.5*
> Looks like I'm hopefully on my way!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 15, 2006)

*Brother Gary* - Thank you BRother Gary, yes sir my Friend.........45 Minutes!!!

*Brother Bolt* - Thank you too my Friend!!! Definatly tryin!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 15, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Thank you my Friend!!!
> Not really, *trying* not to get hung up on #'s, so I'm going by appearance!!!


I think that is a good way to go, Archie.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 15, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Are you going to send me to your room?



 

*Arch*-Great job on the cardio and weight


----------



## Pylon (Jan 15, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Today weigh in - 255.5*
> Looks like I'm hopefully on my way!!!


What's your target for the comp?


----------



## BritChick (Jan 15, 2006)

Looks like you're doing great Michael!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 15, 2006)

wow, I'm gone for a few days, and Archy has lost 5 pounds..yikes!!

And also, Dev and I are suppose to be making a Triple Sandwich???


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 16, 2006)

Wow, look at your go Archie. When's the competition? I did a quick cursory over the last 2 pages and didn't see. Looks like Rissole is training you kinda also. I give a huge  to that. Pete is awesome. Good luck Archie, your doing awesome so far.


----------



## bludevil (Jan 16, 2006)

congrats on getting started in such a positive manner, it makes it a lot easier to diet and train when your seeing results this quickly


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 16, 2006)

*Brother Boiler* - Thank you my Friend, me too!!!

*Sister Devlin* - Thank you also my Friend, much appreciated!!!

*Brother Pylon* - Really trying not to get caught up in the #'s game, so I'm honestly going by appearance this time!!! But I do have somewhat of a target!!!  

*Sister Kerry* - Thank you, I'm sure trying, thats for sure!!!

*Sister Billie* - Thank you my Friend, yes I have started the loss part LOL!!!

*Brother Rocco* - Thank you my Friend, very much appreciate the kind words and encouragement!!! I have total faith in Brother Pete, so I'm hardcore into what he's suggested!!! Competition hasn't been set yet, but is generally the 3rd weekend in May!!!

*Brother Blu* - Thank you also my Friend, it does help, thats for sure!!! For some reason I'm insanely focused, kinda a weird but enjoyable feeling!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 16, 2006)

*Today - Workout A (Chest/Back/Traps)
10 Minute warm-up on Stationary bike*

*CHEST*
*Pec Dec*
185x12

*Incline BB Bench Press w/ a drop-set*
255x8
225x5 + 2 x-reps

*Incline Iso Hammer Press w/ a drop-set*
105x6
80x5 + 2 x-reps

*Dips*
BWx6 (2 me, 4 negatives)

*BACK*
*Straight-arm Pushdowns*
100x7

*Assisted Pullups w/ a drop-set*
-100x8
-130x5

*Bent Over BB Rows w/ a drop-set*
225x7
185x5 + 3 x-reps

*Deads - AngelStyle*
325x5 w/ 5 Shrugs

*TRAPS*
*DB Shrugs w/ a drop-set*
100x9
80x7 + 2 x-reps

*T-Bar Shrugs*
95x6 + 3 x-reps

*w/o Time - 12:25*

_*CARDIO
25 Minutes on LifeCycle
Level 11
Minimum rpm's 105
Maximum rpm's 130*_
Really feeling the cardio afterwards, makes me wanna heave!!! 
Good Stuff!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 16, 2006)

how are the pull ups feeling?


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 16, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> how are the pull ups feeling?


Actually they feel suprisingly good, I can really feel the stretch and contraction on them!!! Maybe someday I will earn my stripes and get off of the Pullup Welfare!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 16, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Actually they feel suprisingly good, I can really feel the stretch and contraction on them!!! Maybe someday I will earn my stripes and get off of the Pullup Welfare!!!



Given your strength in all the other exercises, your trouble with pullups has got to be one of life's mysteries.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 16, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Given your strength in all the other exercises, your trouble with pullups has got to be one of life's mysteries.


No mystery here, I just flat out SUCK at 'em!!!  
For some reason it's different to pull weights than it is my butt, I don't get it either my Friend, wish I did then I could get off of Pullup Welfare!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 16, 2006)

Wow  Look at Angel go


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jan 16, 2006)

how ... the ... heck ... do ... you ... complete ... a ... workout ... under ... 15 ... minutes ... ?



But really, im curious. Don't you ever puke? What if someone is using something that you need to use? How do you manage to keep your strength start to finish especially when you're doing deadlifts last? You must be a beast!


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 16, 2006)

Solid as always, buddy.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 17, 2006)

how do you do your pullups Archy?? I see a lot of people arch their back and kinda swing themselves up...but I feel like that's cheating...I use slow movements and pull straight up and down...


----------



## Pylon (Jan 17, 2006)

Great w/out, Archie!




			
				shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> how ... the ... heck ... do ... you ... complete ... a ... workout ... under ... 15 ... minutes ... ?
> 
> 
> 
> But really, im curious. Don't you ever puke? What if someone is using something that you need to use? How do you manage to keep your strength start to finish especially when you're doing deadlifts last? You must be a beast!



I think being at the gym at 4am helps.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 17, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> how do you do your pullups Archy?? I see a lot of people arch their back and kinda swing themselves up...but I feel like that's cheating...I use slow movements and pull straight up and down...


hiya B!!
Do arch your back a little...and SQUEEZE those 'blades together at the top.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 17, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> No mystery here, I just flat out SUCK at 'em!!!
> For some reason it's different to pull weights than it is my butt, I don't get it either my Friend, wish I did then I could get off of Pullup Welfare!!!


just keep hammering them, Archie- whatever weight u are using now for your assist, cut it in 1/2..and just do more sets with as many reps as u can manage till you get your desired amount.
I go fo 50. I read that in Arnold's book years ago..and just held on to it.
As u read on my back day..it took me a LOT longer to get my 50....but I got them. Do you change your grip width thru the sets? I always start WIDE. When i get tired, I will bring my arms in....having my bis assist and then move back out...Plus, the variation of angles has got to be good in general...


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 17, 2006)

hey Arch...just wanted to let you know that I may not be able to make it in May....  it's looking busy so far, I am hopefully training for a 5k, and my wedding anniversary is the 18th, plus with my hubby in school, it's just hectic...but I promise you that if we can get the time off, we will definetly be there!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 17, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> hey Arch...just wanted to let you know that I may not be able to make it in May....  it's looking busy so far, I am hopefully training for a 5k, and my wedding anniversary is the 18th, plus with my hubby in school, it's just hectic...but I promise you that if we can get the time off, we will definetly be there!!!!!!!!!!!



Weak.  You need to get your priorities straight!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 17, 2006)

:d


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 17, 2006)

u just got briefed, B!


----------



## bludevil (Jan 17, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Today - Workout A (Chest/Back/Traps)
> 10 Minute warm-up on Stationary bike*
> 
> *CHEST*
> ...



given the speed and intensity of your w/o plus cardio, your cardiovascular endurance should be outstanding


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 17, 2006)

_*Today Cardio
45 Minutes on LifeCycle
Level 12
Minimum rpm's 105
Maximum rpm's 130*_

*Brother Gary* - Thank you my Friend, sure givin it the best I got, but there is ALWAYS room for improvement!!!

*Brother Shiznit* - LOL, I set just about everything up I can before hand, and just start my watch and roll!!! Beast??? Me???  , I wish my Friend, but thank you for thinking so!!!

*Brother Boiler* - Thank you my Friend, I'm tryin!!!

*Sister Billie 1* - I use the assisted ones, cuz I flat out SUCK, LOL!!! But I do arch my back (push my chest up and out) to squeeze my shoulder blades together, but I do go slow and no pausing!!!

*Brother Pylon 1* - Thank you too my Friend, and yes sir, 4am is a major plus!!!  

*Brother Burner 1 & 2* - Thats how I do them my Friend, and I will continue to do them, just kinda bothers me that I am that bad at them  !!!

*Sister Billie 2* - Hey no sweat my Friend, I understand this thing we call life is very busy and hectic, would LOVe to have ya, but I completely understand  !!!

*Brother Pylon 2* -  !!!

*Brother Blu* - Thank you my Friend, and ya know what, it has improved by leaps and bounds, Brother Pete must know what he's talking about!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 18, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Brother Burner 1 & 2* - Thats how I do them my Friend, and I will continue to do them, just kinda bothers me that I am that bad at them  !!!


me too! But I still do them!


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 18, 2006)

real impressive that your able to do these in under fifteen minutes.  for me, it progressively gets shorter and more intense workout after workout, but for now im in the 20-25 minute range.

i can't wait to be up there with you one day..


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 18, 2006)

*Brother Burner* - I will continue doing them my Friend, I will not be beaten!!!

*Brother Sox* - Your doing Great imo my Friend!!! Your just as Intense as I am BRother Sox, don't sell yourself short!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 18, 2006)

that's what I wanna hear!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 18, 2006)

*Today-Legs/Abs/Cardio

10 Minute warm-up on bike*

*LEGS*
*Extensions*
185x12 1/2

*Leg Press w/ a drop-set*
610x9
540x5

*Single Leg Press*
(L)170x13
(R)170x13

*Leg Curls*
185x9 1/2

*Stiff Legged Deads w/ a drop-set*
225x10
185x5

*Standing Calve Raises w/ a drop-set*
285x21
270x8 + 3 x-reps

*ABS*
*Nitro Abs w/ a drop-set*
140x15
110x10 + 6 x-reps

*Weighted Crunches*
50x12

*Hanging Leg Raises*
BWx17

*W/O Time - 13:00*

*CARDIO
25 Minutes Lifecycle
Level 12
Minimum rpm's 100
Maximum rpm's 130*

Was all set to do Squats this morning and some knuckle-head was doing BB Curls in the Cage, so I was gonna use the Smith-Machine, he comes over as I was setting my stuff down getting ready to Load up what wheels I needed, and says to me, "I'm using that also, doing Bench Presses"!!! I looked at him and his weights, smiled and said okay, and promptly set up the Leg Press instead!!! Think I'll prolly switch between the 2 anyway, leg press really felt good today!!!  I tell you what, I almost said something, but thought it better I just leave it alone!!! Brother Pylon, it's that one guy I told you about, you know the one with "excellent" form  !!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 18, 2006)

u did what???? WHy didn't you SMITE him... 
BOTH apparatus? bunk that. 

Next time...burn him....send him into the pyres of.....
(well...you ARE an archangel...)


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 18, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Was all set to do Squats this morning and some knuckle-head was doing BB Curls in the Cage, so I was gonna use the Smith-Machine, he comes over as I was setting my stuff down getting ready to Load up what wheels I needed, and says to me, "I'm using that also, doing Bench Presses"!!!



Wow, a double whammy.  I can't believe the clown wouldn't let you in for a set.  It's not like you use any one piece of equipment for a long time.  

I thought you had the place to yourself at 4 am?


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 18, 2006)

*Brother Burner* - LOL, Yeah, that is pretty bad to have both of them, but I did just fine with the Leg Presses, but next time, believe me, I WILL say something!!! Once..........okay, twice............NO WAY!!!

*Brother Triple* - I hear ya, I try to share, LOL!!! I just have to shake my head at people sometimes!!! I do normally, but this guy came in just before me today I guess!!! The kicker was he was still doing his sets of curls when I had finished with weights and cardio, showered and on my way out the door!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 18, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Brother Burner* - LOL, Yeah, that is pretty bad to have both of them, but I did just fine with the Leg Presses, but next time, believe me, I WILL say something!!! Once..........okay, twice............NO WAY!!!
> 
> *Brother Triple* - I hear ya, I try to share, LOL!!! I just have to shake my head at people sometimes!!! I do normally, but this guy came in just before me today I guess!!! The kicker was he was still doing his sets of curls when I had finished with weights and cardio, showered and on my way out the door!!!


still say you should smite him...


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 18, 2006)

Great wo Angel  

I thought i was the only one crazy enough to do SLDL dropsets


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 18, 2006)

*Brother Burner* -  .........................  

*Brother Gary* - Thank you my Friend, I absolutley LOVE drop-sets!!! Next step is to do a drop set with holds!!! But thats next month!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 18, 2006)

AA - I would have said something a little different than you.......like - What kind of #$%&* -  curls in the squat rack then benchs on the smith (at the same time...)


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 18, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> AA - I would have said something a little different than you.......like - What kind of #$%&* -  curls in the squat rack then benchs on the smith (at the same time...)


  That would work too!!! I guess I was taken by suprise  

  Next time I'll just "politely" work in!!!


----------



## Kal (Jan 18, 2006)

awsome looking work out. One of these mornings, I may have to get crazy and come join you at the gym at 4 am.  Work out with a master.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 18, 2006)

Kal said:
			
		

> awsome looking work out. One of these mornings, I may have to get crazy and come join you at the gym at 4 am.  Work out with a master.


Thank you BRother Kal, That Would be great my Friend!!! But let me know who this "Master" guy is, cause I'm just trying to find my way Brother Kal!!! Maybe You, Brother Pylon and myself could get together sometime!!!


----------



## Devlin (Jan 18, 2006)

You know the idiot saw you workout and it was probably killing him seeing your killer workout in such a short time.  If it had been me, I would have said something to the idiot on my way out like, "do you plan on doing something other than curls and bench press today?"  But then that's just me being


----------



## Kal (Jan 18, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> TMaybe You, Brother Pylon and myself could get together sometime!!!



I'm not sure Pylon even knows what 4 AM looks like.    But I'm sure we can brow beat him into it.....  Eventually.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 18, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Was all set to do Squats this morning and some knuckle-head was doing BB Curls in the Cage, so I was gonna use the Smith-Machine, he comes over as I was setting my stuff down getting ready to Load up what wheels I needed, and says to me, "I'm using that also, doing Bench Presses"!!! I looked at him and his weights, smiled and said okay, and promptly set up the Leg Press instead!!! Think I'll prolly switch between the 2 anyway, leg press really felt good today!!!  I tell you what, I almost said something, but thought it better I just leave it alone!!! Brother Pylon, it's that one guy I told you about, you know the one with "excellent" form  !!!




Man oh man.  Just goes to show there are geniuses around at all times of the day.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 18, 2006)

Kal said:
			
		

> I'm not sure Pylon even knows what 4 AM looks like.    But I'm sure we can brow beat him into it.....  Eventually.



Yes I do.  It's very, very dark.  Like I've got my eyes closed or something.


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 18, 2006)

I know the frustration, Archie!  You should have said "can I use it for just 30 seconds".  He'd have keeled over when you blew through that rack and gave it back to him.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 19, 2006)

nah...he probably would have said..."you could push more weight if you pressed it faster..."


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 19, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> AA - I would have said something a little different than you.......like - What kind of #$%&* -  curls in the squat rack then benchs on the smith (at the same time...)



Curls and bench.  It's called the Happy Hour workout.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 19, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Curls and bench.  It's called the Happy Hour workout.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 19, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Curls and bench. It's called the Happy Hour workout.


...maybe for you, sir...


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 19, 2006)

_*Today-Cardio
45 Minutes on lifecycle
Levels 12/13
Minimum rpm's 105
Maximum rpm's 135*_

*Sister Devlin* - I almost did, but I am a nice guy  !!! I couldn't believe he was still doing curls as I was walking out too!!!

*Brother Kal* -  !!! That sounds like a quest my Friend!!!

*Brother Pylon 1* - Your not kidding my Friend  !!!

*Brother Pylon 2* -  , your right there!!!

*Brother Boiler* - That would have been good too my Friend, then he would've thought, oh yeah, he's working out  !!!

*Sister Billie* - Have you met him???  !!! THats the same guy too!!!

*Brother Triple* -  , thats what it is huh??? LOL!!!

*Brother Pylon 3* -  

*Brother Burner* -  !!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 19, 2006)

Looks like those rpm's just keep getting higher


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 19, 2006)

Brother Arch you are a better man then I!!

I would have done some stupid stuff I'm sure.  I would have set my stuff up for squats and started squating....after each rep stop and give him a smirk and a giggle...as almost to say "haha this guy is serious...shuv it small fry!!!!"

Or been like....hey you should think of doing some more curls your bi's are looking extra small today...training em 5x a week just doesn't seem to be enough!

Hang in there big guy your doing awsome!


----------



## Shae (Jan 19, 2006)

^ What he said.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 20, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Brother Arch you are a better man then I!!
> 
> I would have done some stupid stuff I'm sure.  I would have set my stuff up for squats and started squating....after each rep stop and give him a smirk and a giggle...as almost to say "haha this guy is serious...shuv it small fry!!!!"
> 
> ...



Ahh now that's even better.  I would have died laughing if you had said that to the guy.  Sorry it the evil bitch in me coming out.




			
				Archangel said:
			
		

> Today-Cardio
> 45 Minutes on lifecycle
> Levels 12/13
> Minimum rpm's 105
> Maximum rpm's 135



Fantastic cardio


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 20, 2006)

...moral of the story: next time...kick his butt out!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 20, 2006)

or give him some cement shoes and let him sleep with the fishes  (said in my best Al Pacino accent)


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 20, 2006)

...say 'ello to mah lil frien!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 20, 2006)

*Brother Gary* - Thats the plan, so far so good, thank you my Friend!!!

*Brother Bolt* - LOL, BRother Pylon, Kal and I where laughing about that today, 5 times a week just isn't working, Good stuff!!!

*Sister Shae* - Thank you, LOL!!!

*Sister Devlin* - It's all good, Thank you for the encouragement!!!

*Brother Burner 1* - Got it, next time I shall *SMITE* him!!! LOL!!!

*Sister Billie* - Good one!!!

*Brother Burner 2* - You want to play? Say hello to my leetle Frien, excellent line!!!

Met Brother Kal today, had kinda a late lunch with him and Brother Pylon, good stuff too!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 20, 2006)

the Three Amigos, eh? pictures?


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 20, 2006)

*Today - Delts/Biceps/Triceps/Forearms

10 Minute Warm-up on Bike*

*DELTS*
*Side Lateral Raises w/ a drop-set*
35x10
25x6 + 2 x-reps

*Standing DB Presses w/ a drop-set*
70x7 1/2
50x6 + 2 x-reps

*Rear Laterals*
25x7

*BICEPS*
*Straight Bar Curls w/ a drop-set*
105x6
65x7 + 2 x-reps

*DB Preacher Curls*
(L)35x6
(R)35x6

*Reverse BB Curls w/ a drop-set*
65x6
45x5 + 2 x-reps
*Didn't care for the feel of these, think I'll stick to the Hammer Curls*

*TRICEPS*
*Pushdowns w/ a drop-set*
100x11
70x7 + 2 x-reps

*Standing DB Overhead Extensions w/ a drop-set*
95x6
75x5

*Dips*
BWx6 1/2

*FOREARMS*
*DB Wrist Curls*
55x7

*w/o time - 12:15*


*CARDIO
25 Minutes Lifecycle
Levels 12/13
Minimum rpm;s 105
Maximum rpm's 135*


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 20, 2006)

Hey Archie...looks like we are close in abilities on a lot of things...I'm gonna have to get back in high gear to keep u from pulling away!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 20, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> the Three Amigos, eh? pictures?


 no, didn't even think about pics, maybe next time!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 20, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Hey Archie...looks like we are close in abilities on a lot of things...I'm gonna have to get back in high gear to keep u from pulling away!


Together we can DESTROY the weak!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 20, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *BICEPS*
> *Straight Bar Curls w/ a drop-set*
> 105x6
> 65x7 + 2 x-reps



Did you do these in the curl cage?


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 20, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Did you do these in the curl cage?


  Maybe thats what I'm doing wrong!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 20, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Reverse BB Curls w/ a drop-set*
> 65x6
> 45x5 + 2 x-reps
> *Didn't care for the feel of these, think I'll stick to the Hammer Curls*



Did you do them with a straight BB?  If so, try them with an EZ curl bar before you dump them.  The angle on the grip really makes a difference IMO.  These are one of my favorite forearm/bicep lifts...and they do hammer your forearms doing them this way.

Hey, I was thinking about missing out on Yoshii's.  Maybe we should get together on a Saturday to lift and then go.  You'd have to lift a little later in the morning, and be willing to give up a couple of weekend hours, but that might be the best way.  Kal could join us too.  Thoughts?


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 20, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Did you do them with a straight BB?  If so, try them with an EZ curl bar before you dump them.  The angle on the grip really makes a difference IMO.  These are one of my favorite forearm/bicep lifts...and they do hammer your forearms doing them this way.
> 
> Hey, I was thinking about missing out on Yoshii's.  Maybe we should get together on a Saturday to lift and then go.  You'd have to lift a little later in the morning, and be willing to give up a couple of weekend hours, but that might be the best way.  Kal could join us too.  Thoughts?


I did use a straight bar, I will give the ez curl bar a whirl, thanks for the input, oddly I never even thought about that bar!!! 

Hey that would be great, I would have no problem w/o with you guys!!! I could just switch my cardio and delt's/bi's/tri's day around, that would be no problem!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 20, 2006)

You're looking great, Archman! 

One question, did Pylon try to get to third base with you?


----------



## Pylon (Jan 20, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> You're looking great, Archman!
> 
> One question, did Pylon try to get to third base with you?



Well, I didn't really have to put much effort into it....


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 20, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> You're looking great, Archman!
> 
> One question, did Pylon try to get to third base with you?


Thank you my Friend!!!

  I'll never tell!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 20, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Thank you my Friend!!!
> 
> I'll never tell!!!


I wish Pylon was that way


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 20, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> One question, did Pylon try to get to third base with you?



Wasn't Kal there as a chaperone?


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 20, 2006)

*Brother Boiler* -  

*Brother Triple* -


----------



## Devlin (Jan 20, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Wasn't Kal there as a chaperone?



I thought it was leaning more towards a threesome


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 20, 2006)

Lifts are looking good AA!!  

Are you slimming down with all the cardio ??


----------



## Kal (Jan 20, 2006)

Now you guys see why there were no pics of this "lunch" ?  I was trying to chapperone, but.....

awsome looking workout.  You rock dude.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 20, 2006)

er...did Pylon have his Peanut Butter there too??  

I am really dissapointed in you Archy...I never thought you would go that far with Py until you two got married...


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 21, 2006)

*TODAY - CARDIO
45 Minutes on LifeCycle
Level 13
Minimum rpm's 105
Maximum rpm's 135*


*Sister Devlin* -  ........................   

*Brother YM* - Thank you my Friend!!! Actually yes I am, I can see more definition this time around than last time (still have ALOT of work to do), and I feel better too!!! BRother Pete knows his stuff, thats for sure!!!

*Brother Kal* -  , thought we all agreed not to tell  !!!  
Thank you my Friend!!!

*Sister Billie* -  , actually there was a peanut butter protein bar involved   !!! Hey, once you see him, it's hard to hold back!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 21, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *TODAY - CARDIO
> 45 Minutes on LifeCycle
> Level 13
> Minimum rpm's 105
> Maximum rpm's 135*



Dang Angel ,  how many levels does that thing have ?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 21, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Dang Angel ,  how many levels does that thing have ?



All I can say is I hope it's bolted to the floor, or Arch will be getting it airborne pretty soon.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 21, 2006)

*Brother Gary* - Not sure??? Will have to find out though now!!! Thanks for the support my Friend!!!

*Brother Triple* - LOL, actually they are not, I got off of it, and it moved today, I never gave it much thought until it moved!!! I'm sure trying to get it airborne my Friend!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 21, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Sister Billie* -  , actually there was a peanut butter protein bar involved   !!! Hey, once you see him, it's hard to hold back!!!




Um...I'm not even sure what that is supposed to mean....


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 21, 2006)

hey...whatever happenend at their 'lunch' meeting...seems to need to stay there....

BM...do I need to worry about Py when he gets here? I mean...we will be in the 'Mile High City'...he isnt gonna try and get me into some sort of...'club'...is he....


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 21, 2006)

*Brother Pylon* - Ya know, I'm not even sure what that's supposed to mean!!!  

*Brother Burner* - He's a great guy my Friend, but trust me on this...................order your food first!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 21, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Brother Burner* - He's a great guy my Friend, but trust me on this...................order your food first!!!




You say that like he'll have a choice!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 22, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *1/15/06 Weight - 255.5*
> Looks like I'm hopefully on my way!!!


*1/22/06 Weight - 253*


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 22, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> You say that like he'll have a choice!


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 22, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hey...whatever happenend at their 'lunch' meeting...seems to need to stay there....
> 
> BM...do I need to worry about Py when he gets here? I mean...we will be in the 'Mile High City'...he isnt gonna try and get me into some sort of...'club'...is he....


Heck yes, you need to worry about him.  He'll try anything! I think he's the one that needs to worry.....About getting in a car with you if it's snowing!

Weight is looking great Archie.  Couple pounds a week is an excellent pace!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 22, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *1/22/06 Weight - 253*



And the fat just keeps falling off   Way to go Angel !


----------



## Devlin (Jan 22, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *1/22/06 Weight - 253*



 Great job


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 22, 2006)

*Brother Boiler* - Thank you my Friend, thats the plan for now!!!

*Brother Gary* - Thank you also my Friend, I must say your helping me with all that your doing also!!! Keep it up!!!

*Sister Devlin* - Mucho Thanks to you too!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 22, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> You say that like he'll have a choice!


  

so....feed him into a relaxed state...and I should be safe. Gotcha...


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 22, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> so....feed him into a relaxed state...and I should be safe. Gotcha...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 22, 2006)




----------



## dougnukem (Jan 22, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> And the fat just keeps falling off   Way to go Angel !



Just like that Wal-Mart slogan: "Watch for falling prices, or in this case, falling fat."  

Looking good Arch, btw!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 22, 2006)

awsome on the weight loss...if I could clean up my diet on the weekend...I'd be doing as well as you!

oh...I also think you need to start a new journal for the journey to your comp....I think you would get a lot of helpful advice from other fellow IMers....the rest of us can help motivate you, but we don't know much about posing, etc.  Did you ever check out that link I gave you to Beverly International? Supposedly they help you for free...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 23, 2006)

'morning!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 23, 2006)

*Brother Nukem* - Thank you my Friend, much appreciated!!!  

*Sister Billie* - Thank you my Friend, I'm eating SO clean right now I would prolly go into a sugar coma from smelling a candy bar, LOL!!! What would I name the new journal??? I have competed once before, but I could use ALL the help I can get!!! I did check it out, and they are free, "kinda" if ya know what I mean, they want you to buy like mega amounts of their supps was what I got outta it, but I still havn't ruled it out!!! Your doin fantastic my Friend, don't you dare sell yourself short!!!  

*Brother Burner* - W'sup my Friend!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 23, 2006)

*Today - Chest/Back/Traps
10 Minute Warm-up on Bike*

*CHEST*
*Pec Dec w/ a drop set*
185x12
165x7 + 2 x-reps

*Incline BB Bench Press w/ a drop-set*
265x5  
225x6 + 3 x-reps

*Iso Incline Hammer Press w/ a drop-set*
105x6
90x5 + 2 x-reps

*Dips*
BWx8 (3-me/5-negatives)

*BACK*
*Straight Arm Pushdowns w/ a drop-set*
100x8
70x5 + 2 x-reps

*Assisted Pullups w/ a drop-set*
-90x6
-130x6

*Bent Over BB Rows w/ a drop-set*
225x8
185x6 + 2 x-reps

*Deads Angel-Style*
325x6 w/ 6 shrugs

*TRAPS*
*DB Shrugs w/ a drop-set*
105x7
85x5 + 3 x-reps

*T-Bar Shrugs*
95x8 + 2 x-reps

*W/O Time - 14:00*

*CARDIO
25 Minutes on LifeCycle
Level 13
Minimum rpm's 105
Maximum rpm's 135 *

Pretty happy with todays w/o, Happy over-all on the pullups, they just kill me though!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 23, 2006)

hhmm....sugar coma......
somebody here has froot loops. I can smell them!


Have u tried doing regular pull ups lately?

I saw this guy in the gym this morning trying to do pull ups...he would pull high enough..and stick his chin up high enough to 'clear' the grips to call it a rep. I might have gotten a couple reps here and there..but would never admit to it...


----------



## Seanp156 (Jan 23, 2006)

Nice workout Angel... I can't wait to get to well over 200 on incline bench...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 23, 2006)

..I don't really like the feeling in my shoulders from Inc BB Bench....once I start getting heavy...I won't touch the bar to my chest....just bring it below my chin..(arms break parallel w/ floor)


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 23, 2006)

*Brother Burner 1* - Yes, I smell them too!!! I'm pretty strict on my form, so if I can't get another rep with solid form, I will do x-reps, or starting next month, holds for as long as I can!!! No, I havn't tried them yet, scared to!!!

*Brother Sean* - Thank you my Friend, you'll be there soon, just keep at it!!!

*Brother Burner 2* - Thats how I feel with the Flat Benches, they shred my shoulder!!! I take it down to where I feel it just about touch and then go up, I don't stop in between or pause at all, just constant fluid reps, that seems to be much easier on my joints!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 23, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ..I don't really like the feeling in my shoulders from Inc BB Bench....once I start getting heavy...I won't touch the bar to my chest....just bring it below my chin..(arms break parallel w/ floor)



How much of an angle are you using?  15-25 degrees seems to be the suggested range.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 23, 2006)

'bout 45? It's cybex, I think...one piece, no adjustment


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 23, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Today - Chest/Back/Traps
> 10 Minute Warm-up on Bike*
> 
> *CHEST*
> ...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 23, 2006)

wha...just because it's *YOUR *thread....it has to be all bout *you*...doesn't it?


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 23, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> wha...just because it's *YOUR *thread....it has to be all bout *you*...doesn't it?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 23, 2006)

I need a nap...


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 23, 2006)

Arch

265 on the incline is damn good.  We should turn you into a powerlifting with some of the numbers you're putting up there.  



			
				Burner02 said:
			
		

> 'bout 45? It's cybex, I think...one piece, no adjustment



I find that to be too steep.  Turns it into more of a delt exercise.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 23, 2006)

yeah...but no way to lower it...


----------



## Devlin (Jan 23, 2006)

Yet another fantastic workout  

Ok do I dare ask what deads Angel style are


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 23, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Ok do I dare ask what deads Angel style are



It's a deadlift, but at the top of the lift, he does a shrug.


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 23, 2006)

Way to go, Archie! (I feel like I say this every day!)


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 23, 2006)

Hey, I hear this is the place to come to when you have nothing of real significance to say...  
Another great w/o!  I'll get in the gym in the next week or so, once I get acclimated again.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 23, 2006)

Nice wo Angel,, Thats a lot of dropsets  

How's the cardio going ?

Hey is the Riss still helping you out ?  Was curious as to how many cals you taking in now?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 23, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Way to go, Archie! (I feel like I say this every day!)



Archie is like a machine!


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 23, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Archie is like a machine!


 A high speed, well oiled machine!


----------



## Devlin (Jan 23, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> A high speed, well oiled machine!



Engerizer Bunny...he keeps going and going and going.....


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 24, 2006)

Awsome workout Archy...very impressive


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 24, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> well oiled


Has he been hanging out w/ Billie lately????


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 24, 2006)

I don't know if I would call it working out...but we're both left gasping for air

j/k


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 24, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I don't know if I would call it working out...but we're both left gasping for air
> 
> j/k





			
				Devlin said:
			
		

> Engerizer Bunny...he keeps going and going and going.....





			
				boilermaker said:
			
		

> well oiled!



WTF is going on here!!!!!  Aren't you married arch!!!!!

I only have one thing to say to you arch......


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 24, 2006)

maybe they are mormons???


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 24, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> ...but we're both left gasping for air
> 
> j/k


taco and beer night????


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 24, 2006)

*Brother Burner* - Me too!!!

*Brother Triple* - THank you my Friend, no interest really in powerlifting, too much stress on the old joints, ya know!!!

*Sister Devlin* - THank you also my Friend, It's a Deadlift with a shrug, Brother Gary named it after me cause thats how I did them!!!

*Brother Triple* - Yes sir indeed, thank you for getting my back my Friend!!!  

*Brother Boiler* - Thank you too, I very much appreciate that!!!

*Brother Nukem* - Thank you also, you'll be just fine my Friend, looking forward to your return as well!!!

*Brother Gary* - Yes, it is alot of drop-sets, but I really enjoy them!!! Next step in my routine is keeping the same weight and holding the last rep I can't get all the way up, until I have negative failure as well!!! Good stuff, thank you very much my Friend!!! Your support has been well appreciated!!! Yes, he's still helping me, I'm taking in between 3000-3200 calories a day right now!!! I use the 10-13 calorie per body pound!!! Cardio is coming along real well actually, switched from bike to Elliptical Rider this am, really liked the different feel, busted my behind, thats for sure!!!

*Brother Triple* - I appreciate that, and how I wish my Friend!!!

*Brother Boiler* - Even better, thank you my Friend!!!

*Sister Devlin* -  , I like that reference!!!

*Sister Billie* - Thank you so much, I appreciate that!!!

*Brother Burner* -  

*Sister Billie* - Secrets safe with me!!!

*Brother Bolt* - , your killin me my Friend!!!

*Brother Burner* -  ................... !!!  

*Brother Burner* - Yummy, except I'm the one drinking O'douls!!!

*Today Cardio
45 Minutes on Elliptical Rider
Level 13
Minimum rpm's 55
Maximum rpm's 80*

*This thing whooped my butt!!! Couldn't believe how much harder it was than the bike, but I LOVED the feel!!!*


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 24, 2006)

Good cardio bud!


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 24, 2006)

I love using the eliptical machine instead of a bike.  More comfortable for me.  You do the HIIT for 45 minutes?  Wasn't sure.


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 24, 2006)

I don't like it.  I feel like I'm on one of those tall unicycle bikes in a circus.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 24, 2006)

Yea I hate the bike!  I use to use it all the time b/c I had no balance but now I think its miserable!  I like outdoor running, elipticals, circuit training, and speed work for my cardio!


----------



## Devlin (Jan 24, 2006)

Fantastic cardio


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 25, 2006)

awsome Archy!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 25, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> I love using the eliptical machine instead


ditto here.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 25, 2006)

*Brother Bolt* - Thank you kind Sir!!!

*Brother Nukem* - Yes Sir, I do HIIT for 45 Minutes!!! It's a killer but extremely satisfying!!!

*Brother Boiler* - I hear ya my Friend!!!

*Brother Bolt 2* - Interesting, but I hate running, LOL!!!

*Sister Devlin* - Thank you also my Friend!!!

*Sister Billie* - Thank you too my Friend!!!

*Brother Burner 2* - Ditto.............ditto!!! LOL!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 25, 2006)

*Today - Legs/Abs/Cardio
Warm-up 10 minutes on bike*

*LEGS*
*Leg Extensions w/ a drop-set*
185x12
155x8

*Squats w/ a drop-set*
405x6
315x8

*Single Leg Press*
(L)190x10
(R)190x10

*Leg Curls w/ a drop-set*
185x10 1/2
155x5

*SLDL's w/ a drop-set*
225x12
185x6

*Standing Calve Raises w/ a drop-set*
300x13
270x9

*ABS*
*Nitro Abs w/ a drop-set*
150x15
120x8

*Weighted Bench Crunches*
50x15

*Hanging Leg Raises*
BWx18

*W/O Time - 14:00*

*Cardio
20 Minutes on Elliptical Rider
Level 14
Min. rpm's 55
Max. rpm's 80*

Felt pretty good about todays w/o, really sore in the legs right now though, LOL  !!! Good stuff!!! Have a new addition to the knuckleheads in the Gym...........
Bouncing Ball "Loud Guy"!!!
This guy as I'm right in the middle of doing my Squats, walks right behind me bouncing a big ball (ab ball) and talking to his partner rather loudly I might add, about how he was gonna leave him in the dust and move up to something or another   I started to lose concentration, but kept it enough for the 6 reps  !!!

He felt the need to announce just about everything this morning about what he was doing, real obnoxious and loud!!! Wanted to take that ball and ...........................  Now, now, I need to be a better person!!!

Maybe I should have Smitten him down!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 25, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Maybe I should have Smitten him down!!!


NOW you are getting it!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 25, 2006)

No what you should have done was thrown that bar right off your back towards him and made the biggest damn scene!  Be like you have to play with your balls right behind me look what ya made me do....I lost concentration now pick it up!!!!  All while shouting as loud as possible!

Oh by the way awsome lookin w/o!!!!


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 25, 2006)

Or just send him down here.  I have no shame, I'm willing to take care of him.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 25, 2006)

*Brother Burner* - LOL, I sure am!!! Some people just realy push my buttons, you know?!!?  

*Brother Bolt* - Hadn't thought of that, maybe next time,  !!! Thank you for the encouragement my Friend!!!

*Brother Nukem* - hmmmm, just might take you up on that!!!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 25, 2006)

Wow Archie!!! Thats some CRAZY STUFF!!! Do you set up your stuff before you lift?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 25, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Or just send him down here. I have no shame, I'm willing to take care of him.


dang...you WERE out in the desert for a while, weren't you...


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 25, 2006)

Super job yet again.  Do you wear a HR monitor at all?  It'd be interesting to see your levels on this stuff.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 25, 2006)

Great wo Angel  

Looks like level 14 knocked your rpms down. That must be some incredible resistance


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 25, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Squats w/ a drop-set*
> 405x6
> 315x8



4 wheels on the squats now!  Excellent!   I take it the curl jockey didn't make it to the curling cage.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 25, 2006)

> Single Leg Press
> (L)190x10
> (R)190x10


 OUCH!!   

Sorry my legs still recovering from my leg day yesterday.  Incredible workout.



> Be like you have to play with your balls right behind me look what ya made me do....I lost concentration now pick it up!!!!


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 25, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> dang...you WERE out in the desert for a while, weren't you...



How'd I know you would take my comment that way?  Only an ex-cop would think about stuff like that.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 25, 2006)

wow, Mikey....your leg workout makes mine look wussey


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 26, 2006)

*Brother Fish* - THank you my Friend, yes I set up everything and then start, thats one of the perks for being at the gym at 4am!!!  

*Brother Burner* - Yes he was, please don't egg him on,  !!!

*Brother Boiler* - THank you my Friend, you know, I have never wore a heart monitor but that would be interesting to see my HR!!!  

*Brother Gary* - Thank you also my Friend, ya know right after legs I felt pretty good, but then all of a sudden I hit a brick wall, that Elliptical really works me hard my Friend!!!  

*Brother Triple* - Yes sir, 4 wheels, thank you so much my Friend!!! I barely beat him to the cage too, and he kinda gave me a dirty look, but Oh well!!!  

*Sister Devlin* - Thank you too my Friend, I appreciate that!!!  

*Brother Nukem* - Can't we all just get along,  !!!

*Sister Billie* - Hey,   don't sell yourself short, your doing an amazing job imo!!! Thank you for the encouragement my Friend!!!  


*Today Cardio
45 Minutes on Elliptical Rider
Level 14
Min. rpm's 55
Max. rpm's 85*
*Cardio after leg day is a pain!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 26, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> How'd I know you would take my comment that way? Only an ex-cop would think about stuff like that.


Did u just Break Red, sir? Up against the wall and assume the position...my team mate, Pylon will be right there for the full body search...

(poor Pylon, not here to defend himself..)


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 26, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Did u just Break Red, sir? Up against the wall and assume the position...my team mate, Pylon will be right there for the full body search...
> 
> (poor Pylon, not here to defend himself..)


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 26, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Did u just Break Red, sir? Up against the wall and assume the position...my team mate, Pylon will be right there for the full body search...


 
ooh, ooh...can I help with that?? 


Arch...you are my HERO!! I tried the yogurt w/ CC today...and I swear to you it's better than Icecream!   Wouldn't it be yummy frozen? thanks so much!


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 27, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Arch...you are my HERO!! I tried the yogurt w/ CC today...and I swear to you it's better than Icecream!   Wouldn't it be yummy frozen? thanks so much!



I just picked up some of both yesterday.  I'm going to have to try this out.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 27, 2006)

*Sister Billie* - Glad you liked it, I bet it would be great frozen, and you can switch it up with different flavors of yogurt too!!!

*Brother Nukem* - Yes Sir, you definatly have to give it a shot!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 27, 2006)

*Today - Delts/Biceps/Triceps/Forearms/Cardio
10 minute warm-up on stationary bike*

*DELTS*
*Side Laterals w/ a drop-set*
40x5
30x6 + 2 x-reps

*DB Standing Presses w/ a drop-set*
70x8 1/2
50x7

*Rear Laterals*
25x8

*BICEPS*
*BB Curls w/ a drop-set*
105x8
65x8 1/2

*DB Preacher Curls*
(L)35x8
(R)35x8

*Hammer Curls w/ a drop-set*
40x6 + 2 x-reps
30x5 + 2 x-reps

*TRICEPS*
*Pushdowns w/ a drop-set*
110x8 1/2
70x8 + 2 x-reps

*Standing Overhead DB Extensions w/ a drop-set*
95x7
75x5

*Dips*
BWx8 (time to add weight)  

*FOREARMS*
*DB Wrist Curls*
(L)55x8
(R)55x8

*W/O TIME - 13:25*

*CARDIO
25 Minutes on Elliptical Rider
Level 14
Min. rpm's 55
Max. rpm's 85*

Felt pretty good after this w/o, nice and drained!!! Starting to feel a nice groove now and I'm really focused and energized, Good Stuff!!!


----------



## Devlin (Jan 27, 2006)

> Felt pretty good after this w/o, nice and drained!!! Starting to feel a nice groove now and I'm really focused and energized, Good Stuff!!!



Ohh got to love the nice and drained feeling after a killer workout.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jan 27, 2006)

nice workouts arch, keep up the good work


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 27, 2006)

da-am! 70lb DB press....*STANDING*!!!! How much can u do sitting? I've never tried standing DB presses before...


----------



## WantItBad (Jan 27, 2006)

nice work bro...do you always pre-exhaust side laterals before pressing?


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 27, 2006)

Holy Frijoles Angel , NICE wo  



> Felt pretty good after this w/o, nice and drained!!! Starting to feel a nice groove now and I'm really focused and energized, Good Stuff!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 27, 2006)

*Sister Devlin* - Thank you, I sure do!!!

*Brother Shiznit* - Thank you my Friend, I'm trying!!!

*Brother Burner* - Thank you my Friend, I appreciate that!!! Not sure how much I can do sitting, havn't done those in a while!!! You should try the standing ones, I love the feel!!!

*Brother Wantitbad* - Welcome and Thank you my Friend!!! I am on a routine right now doing pre-exhaust right now for a different approach!!!

*Brother Gary* - Thank you so much my Friend, I appreciate that more than you know!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 27, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> da-am! 70lb DB press....*STANDING*!!!!.



Yeah, and that's after doing a pre-exhaust set.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 27, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Yeah, and that's after doing a pre-exhaust set.


These pre-exhaust routines have really helped me in the strength department!!! Thank you for your encouragement my Friend!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 28, 2006)

DAMN...13 minutes?? 


slacker....


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 28, 2006)

Another Intense w/o Arch!  I gotta get back in the gym before you really blow me out of the water.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 28, 2006)

*Sister Billie* -  , Yes I'm slacking  !!! THank you my Friend!!!

*Brother Nukem* - Thank you also my Friend, I am definatly trying to be Intense  !!! Have you found a Gym your gonna go to full time yet???

_*Today - Cardio
45 Minutes on Elliptical Rider
Level 14
Min. rpm's 60
Max. rpm's 85*_


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 28, 2006)

how close are you to Sikeston Arch?? Gary and I have been talking about all of us meeting up one day at the place where they throw WHITE BREAD at you!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 28, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Sister Billie* -  , Yes I'm slacking  !!! THank you my Friend!!!
> 
> *Brother Nukem* - Thank you also my Friend, I am definatly trying to be Intense  !!! Have you found a Gym your gonna go to full time yet???
> 
> ...



Nice !!!!! 

Didn't take long for you to conquer level 14


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 28, 2006)

*Sister Billie* - I'm only about 1 1/2 hours away!!! Lamberts, that would be cool, when???

*Brother Gary* - Thank you my Friend, level 15 next week!!! Prolly gonna keep it at a level a week until I can't anymore!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 28, 2006)

FYI, Billie, Archie and Gary:  There is another Lambert's location off I-70 somewhere.  Might be easier for y'all.  I can find out where.  Give me a minute.


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 28, 2006)

Hey guys, it's in Troy, Mo.  Not so convenient for Billie, but more convenient for Gary and Archie to throw stuff at each other


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 28, 2006)

it's kind of my worst nightmare...people throwing starches at me...

we'd better take a cheat day that day...  we are planning it whenever I actually get a weekend off....


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 28, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> it's kind of my worst nightmare...people throwing starches at me...
> 
> we'd better take a cheat day that day...  we are planning it whenever I actually get a weekend off....


The Show-Mes?  I want to throw carbs at you to, you know


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 29, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> The Show-Mes?  I want to throw carbs at you to, you know



As long as they are fresh they shouldn't hurt her


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 29, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *1/22/06 Weight - 253*


*Today 1/29/06 Weight - 250*
   Down 3 pounds!!!


Just let me know when you are planning this get-together, would love to make it!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 29, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Today 1/29/06 Weight - 250*
> Down 3 pounds!!!



Congrats on the weight drop, Arch.  It looks like that extra cardio is paying off.     The weight is not really lost though.  I think it was transferred to me!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 29, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Today 1/29/06 Weight - 250*
> Down 3 pounds!!!
> 
> 
> Just let me know when you are planning this get-together, would love to make it!!!



Yeah Baby !!!!     Way to go Angel


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 29, 2006)

*Brother Triple* - Thank you my Friend, it seems to be working, so I'm not gonna up the cardio anymore just yet!!! I'm sorry you found it, but since we are on the subject...... I have more weight in case you want it!!!  

*Brother Gary* - Thank you also my friend, very much appreciated!!!


----------



## Devlin (Jan 29, 2006)

Congrats on the weight loss


----------



## BritChick (Jan 29, 2006)

Woohoo, looks like you're doing awesome, congrats on the weight loss - keep up the hard work!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 29, 2006)

You are gettin' there, bud!  Keep up the great work


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 29, 2006)

*Sister Devlin* - Thank you very much my Friend!!!

*Sister Kerry* - Hey, hows it goin my Friend, thanks for the encouragement!!!

*Brother Boiler* - Thank you my Friend, much more needed, but I'm giving it all I got!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 29, 2006)

3lb...that is awsome Arch!!  I am SO proud of you!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 29, 2006)

Congrats on the 3lbs my friend!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 30, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I'm sorry you found it, but since we are on the subject...... I have more weight in case you want it!!!



Thanks for the offer, but gaining weight is something that I can do quite well.  If only it were all muscle ...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 30, 2006)

wow...page and 1/2 since my last entry....journal whores...all of ya!


Wassup, archie!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 30, 2006)

Hey Archie, looks like you've been tooling right along....

BTW, I have (or had) family in Sikeston, and am well versed in the stuff they throw at Lambert's.  If there is a get together, I may make the trip down!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 30, 2006)

that would be great Py...we were thinking maybe a few weeks from now??  We will have to wait until my work slows down a bit...does anyone have a preference of Saturday or Sunday??


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 30, 2006)

*Sister Billie 1* - Thank you my Friend, I appreciate that alot!!!

*Brother Bolt* - Thank you also, can't tell you guys how much I appreciate the encouragement!!!

*Brother Triple* - LOL, I thought I'd try!!! I hear ya my Friend, its SO easy to put on, and SO hard to take off!!!

*Brother Burner* - LOL, your killin me!!! Not much my Friend, just w/o and eating CLEAN!!!

*Brother Pylon* - Thank you my Friend, I'm trying, thats for sure!!! Sounds like a good time goin down to Lamberts!!!

*Sister Billie 2* - I kinda prefer Saturdays, just because I get up so early during the week, but thats just me!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 30, 2006)

*Today - Chest/Back/Traps/Cardio
Warm-up 10 minutes on bike*

*CHEST*
*Low Pulley Cross-Overs w/ a drop-set*
60x12 (up in weight next time)
45x10 + 4 x-reps
*First time doing these, guessed wrong at the weight*

*Incline BB Bench w/ a drop-set*
265x6
225x7 + 3 x-reps

*Incline Iso Hammer Press w/ a drop-set*
105x8
90x6 + 3 x-reps

*Dips*
BWx8 (3 + 5)

*BACK*
*Straight Arm Pushdowns w/ a drop-set*
100x9
70x8

*Assisted Pullups w/ a drop-set*
-90x7
-130x6 1/2

*Bent Over BB Rows w/ a drop-set*
225x 9 3/4 (almost 10  )
185x7 + 3 x-reps

*Deads Angel Style*
325x7 w/7 Shrugs

*TRAPS*
*DB Shrugs w/ a drop-set*
105x8
85x7 + 2 x-reps

*T-Bar Shrugs*
95x10 + 2 x-reps

*W/O Time - 14:00*

*CARDIO
Elliptical Rider
20 Minutes
Level 15  
Minimum rpm's 50
Maximum rpm's 75
   Level 15 was not nice to me, thats for sure!!!*

*Edited Length of Cardio!!!*


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 30, 2006)

Wow thats a crazy w/o!!  Damn good job bud!

So eventually your gonna have to level out with the cardio no?  I mean how many levels are there on this god for saken machine?!  Kick ass bud!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 30, 2006)

what he said....wow...good weights!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 30, 2006)

Nice w/o, Archie.

Hey, if you are looking to incorporate running into your cardio at all, a friend of mine was telling me about the 60/120s they run in the army.  They are basically 60 sec intervals of sprinting and walking, but they may help you get ready for the 5k....


----------



## WantItBad (Jan 30, 2006)

that incline is awesome never thought of tbar shrugs how do you do them


----------



## Pylon (Jan 30, 2006)

I forgot to ask (and am too lazy to look) if you have tried the reverse curls with the cambered bar.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 30, 2006)

Nice wo Angel ,

You are one strong fella  

How long was you on the cardio from hell machine ?


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 30, 2006)

*Brother Bolt* - Thank you very much my Friend, I believe I have met my match right now on level 15!!! I'll stick with that until I can do it with alot better results!!! Tomorrow should be a HUGE test, 45 minutes on level 15!!! I think it goes technically to level 99 (Yeah right,  )

*Brother Burner* - Thank you too my Friend, I appreciate the encouraging words!!!  

*Brother Pylon 1* - Thank you also my Friend!!! That running thing sounds interesting, all except for who is getting ready for a 5K  ???

*Brother WantItBad* - Thank you for stopping by and the compliment!!! T-Bar Shrugs are something I just kinda made up as I went along, you take the T-Bar, and instead of rowing it, you extend your arms and simply shrug it!!! Your at an angle already (Leaning forward) so it HIT's 'em a little different, try it!!!  

*Brother Pylon 2* - No, not yet, the ez bars start at 65, and not sure I'm ready for that weight just yet, I will proly give 'em a go Friday though!!!  

*Brother Gary* - Thank you my Friend!!! I wish my strength was more in them darn pullups though  !!! I edited it, 20 minutes, that was all I could stand,  !!!


----------



## Devlin (Jan 30, 2006)

> CARDIO
> Elliptical Rider
> 20 Minutes
> Level 15
> ...



I would think that sounds more like  You are a hell of a lot tougher than me.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 30, 2006)

Arch...those are some insane numbers..especially on your Rack Deads

I may try those T-bar shrugs...I'm just afraid some macho man is gonna walk up to me and tell me I'm using the machine wrong...

I was thinking maybe everyone could hook up the last Saturday of Feb (I think it's the 25th) ...that way it gives everyone time to work it into their schedules.


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 31, 2006)

Lookin good Arch!  I think they may have to replace the motor in the eliptical rider at the rate you're going.    Keep it up man!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 31, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I was thinking maybe everyone could hook up the last Saturday of Feb (I think it's the 25th) ...that way it gives everyone time to work it into their schedules.



I have dates the last two weekends in Feb.  But if it works for the majority I say go for it . Be sure to take plenty of pics


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 31, 2006)

*Sister Devlin* - Thank you my Friend, coming from the Queen of cardio, that means ALOT to me!!!

*Sister Billie* - Thank you also my Friend, I much prefer the Rack Deads, they HIT my back so much more!!! Plus the added benefit of Angel-Style Shrugs!!! 

*Brother Nukem* - Thank you too my Friend, but not sure they will need to replace for a while.................. Level 15 is a Monster!!! But a very much appreciate the encouragment!!!

*Brother Gary* - I'm from the old school my Friend, it's ALL for 1, and 1 for ALL, so if you can't go, then I want to do it another time!!! Besides, I have 2 Birthdays in Feb. so Thats a bad month for me also!!!

*TODAY - CARDIO
Elliptical Rider
Level 15
45 Minutes*

*This just about did me in!!!*


----------



## Pylon (Jan 31, 2006)

I'd love to be there too.  I am booked the 2nd and 3rd weekends in March.  How about the weekend of the 4th of March?


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 31, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I'd love to be there too.  I am booked the 2nd and 3rd weekends in March.  How about the weekend of the 4th of March?


  Can't, thats the weekend of the Arnold Classic I go to every year!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 31, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *TODAY - CARDIO
> Elliptical Rider
> Level 15
> 45 Minutes*
> ...



No doubt, that twice what you did yesterday and that was killer !


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 31, 2006)

With all this cardio you're doing, I won't have to do any ever again!    You're doing enough for the both of us.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 31, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *TODAY - CARDIO
> Elliptical Rider
> Level 15
> 45 Minutes*
> ...



All I'm going to say about that cardio is


----------



## WantItBad (Jan 31, 2006)

i agree with above


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 31, 2006)

LMAO...that's freakin hilarious!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 1, 2006)

*Brother Gary* - LOL, gotta love the ole cardio my Friend!!!  

*Brother Nukem* - Uh.............  my Friend, you must indulge yourself, trust me,  !!!

*Sister Devlin* - , Thank you................. I think!!!

*Brother Bad* -  !!!

*Sister Billie* - Thats definatly a keeper!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 1, 2006)

*TODAY - LEGS/ABS/CARDIO
Warm-up 10 minutes on bike*

*LEGS*
*Leg Extensions w/ a drop-set*
195x8
160x6

*Squats w/ a drop-set*
405x7
315x8

*Single Leg Press*
190x12 (L)
190x12 (R)

*Leg Curls w/ a drop-set*
185x11 3/4  
155x7

*Stiff Legged Deads w/ a drop-set*
245x7
185x8

*Standing Calve Raises w/ a drop-set*
300x15
270x10

*ABS*
*Nitro Abs w/ a drop-set*
155x15
125x10 + 2 x-reps

*Weighted Crunches*
55x12

*Hanging Leg Raises*
BWx20 
*Time to add weight*

*W/O Time - 14:37*

*CARDIO
20 Minutes on Elliptical
Level 15
Min. 55
Max. 75*


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 1, 2006)

Nice leg workout!  Have fun getting out of bed tomorrow.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 1, 2006)

Nice wo Angel !

Adding wt to the leg raises


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 1, 2006)

Nice squats AA!!  

It looks like all your numbers keep going up.


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 1, 2006)

AWSOME leg workout Arch!!

someone told me today that I looked like Miranda Lambert(yeah..I wish!)....I told them about you telling me that I looked like the chick from Phantom of the Opera..and they were like.... ???


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 2, 2006)

haven't seen him...maybe he IS having a trouble getting ot of bed...


----------



## WantItBad (Feb 2, 2006)

how was getting out of bed this morning?  and did you puke after that workout


----------



## shiznit2169 (Feb 2, 2006)

Im just curious arch

Do u squat ATG raw? 405 is pretty impressive.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brother Triple* - Thank you, getting outta bed wasn't fun!!! But I did do cardio this morning!!!

*Brother Gary* - Thank you too, I think once I HIT 20 reps, it's definatly time for weight!!!

*Brother YM* - Thank you too my Friend, so far so good!!!

*Sister Billie* - Thank you very much my Friend!!! Hmmmmmmmm, Miranda huh??? I can see some similarity, but I'm sticking by MY guns, you look like the woman from Phantom!!!

*Brother Burner* - LOL, It was tuff this morning, no lie there!!!

*Brother Bad* - VERY HARD!!! LOL, no, dry heaved, but no puke!!!

*Brother Shiznit* - Thank you!!! If by raw you mean no pad, then yes!!! I go just below parallel, sorry my Friend!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 2, 2006)

*Today - Cardio
Elliptical Rider
45 Minutes
Level 15
Min. rpm's 60
Max. rpm's 80*

*Getting a little better!!!*


----------



## Pylon (Feb 2, 2006)

Hmm...not bad.


----------



## WantItBad (Feb 2, 2006)

you and ur cardio pics are up


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brother Pylon* - Hmmmmm, Thank you, I think,  !!!

*Brother Bad* - Yes sir, my Cardio and me are becoming best buds,  !!!


----------



## WantItBad (Feb 2, 2006)

i should do your amount of cardio but im scared of loosin mass


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 2, 2006)

WantItBad said:
			
		

> i should do your amount of cardio but im scared of loosin mass


Do what I'm doin then, I take *buttloads* of BCAA's and Glutamine to retain Muscle while I cut!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 2, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Do what I'm doin then, I take *buttloads* of BCAA's and Glutamine to retain Muscle while I cut!!!



How much is a buttload in ounces?


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 2, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Today - Cardio
> Elliptical Rider
> 45 Minutes
> Level 15
> ...



  All hail the King of Cardio


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brother Triple* -   I don't know how many ounces are in 20-25 grams!!!  

*Brother Gary* - King??? Nah, still gotta long way to go, but I do appreciate the encouragement my Friend!!!


----------



## Kal (Feb 2, 2006)

Awsome Cardio dude.  you rock!!!!


----------



## Journey (Feb 2, 2006)

Keep up the great work


----------



## Devlin (Feb 2, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> All hail the King of Cardio



Again I have to second this.  You have certainly taken the crown


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 2, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> How much is a buttload in ounces?


think that would belong to the butt in question.
Now someone who is referred to as: Tantaka...that's a LOT
On the other hand, someone who is referred to as having no butt...not so much.
it's also in metrics....silly European rules....


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 2, 2006)

WantItBad said:
			
		

> i should do your amount of cardio but im scared of loosin mass


No worries my man you need to do an ass load of cardio and have a piss poor diet ti really lose much lbm!  Most people just don't realize how much BF we really carry....they think they have lost alot of lbm but in actuality they have just lost alot of fat and never realized it.


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 2, 2006)

Arch kickin but man keep at it!  I was watching some show today about a girl who wanted to do a 5k and she was really out of shape.  I think its destiny I do one of these bad boys!


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 2, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *TODAY - LEGS/ABS/CARDIO
> Warm-up 10 minutes on bike*
> 
> *LEGS*
> ...


Arch, you're insane.... 190lbs Leg Extensions, then squats of 400+ lbs with a DS of 315


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 2, 2006)

hey...I watched that too!! was it called "Made"??? Man...she worked her ASS off...it was a motivator for sure...

Nice w/o Arch...


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 3, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> How much is a buttload in ounces?



Yea, the online conversion site I use has just about every measurement, but no buttload.


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 3, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> hey...I watched that too!! was it called "Made"??? Man...she worked her ASS off...it was a motivator for sure...
> 
> Nice w/o Arch...


----------



## Pylon (Feb 3, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Arch kickin but man keep at it!  I was watching some show today about a girl who wanted to do a 5k and she was really out of shape.  I think its destiny I do one of these bad boys!



Why not?  Everyone else is doing one!


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 3, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> you need to do an ass load of cardio and have a piss poor diet ti really lose much lbm!



  Now I'm really confused.    Supplements are measured in buttloads, but cardio is measured in ass loads?


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 3, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Now I'm really confused.    Supplements are measured in buttloads, but cardio is measured in ass loads?


Duh everyone knows that!  What do you live in a cave?!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 3, 2006)

*Brother Kal* - Thank you my Friend, I'm tryin!!!  

*Sister Journey* - Welcome, and Thank you also!!!

*Sister Devlin* - Thank you very much, but I believe the Crown is yours my Friend!!!  

*Brother Burner* -    Excellent explanation my Friend!!!

*Brother Bolt 1 & 2* - Your absolutely correct there my Friend, Thank you for the encouragement too!!! I say go for it, I can't see me doing it though!!!  

*Brother Sean* - LOL, Thank you my Friend, very much appreciate that!!!

*Sister Billie* - Hmmmmmm, I didn't see that, will have to keep an eye out for it!!! Thank you for the kind words my Friend!!!

*Brother Nukem* -  , I'm suprised, a Buttload is a very common measurement in my parts!!!

*Brother Bolt 3* - Havn't seen it, what channel does it come on???

*Brother Pylon* - I say go for it, I'll be the one on the sidelines cheering you *ALL* on!!!

*Brother Triple* -  , your killin me here!!!

*Brother Bolt 4* -


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 3, 2006)

*Today - Delts/Biceps/Triceps/Forearms/Cardio
10 Minute warm-up on bike*

*DELTS*
*Side Laterals w/ a drop-set*
40x6
30x7+2

*Standing DB Presses w/ a drop-set*
70x9
50x7

*Rear Laterals*
30x6

*BICEPS*
*BB Flex Curls w/ a drop-set*
115x5  
85x6

*DB Preacher Curls*
(L)40x7
(R)40x7

*Reverse BB Curls w/ a drop-set*
60x8
50x6+2

*TRICEPS*
*Pushdowns w/ a drop-set*
120x6
90x7

*Standing DB Overhead Extensions w/ a drop-set*
95x8
75x6

*Dips*
BWx10 ( add weight next time)

*FOREARMS*
*Wrist Curls*
80x12

*w/o Time - 14:00*

*CARDIO
Elliptical Rider
Level 15
20 Minutes
Min. 55
Max. 85*

Doesn't really look like much, but I had to sit down for about 10 minutes in front of my locker before I showered, I almost lost it several times!!!  


*GOOD STUFF*


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 3, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Today - Delts/Biceps/Triceps/Forearms/Cardio
> 10 Minute warm-up on bike*
> 
> *DELTS*
> ...



LOL at bold .  Maybe not to you but to us mortals thats incredible . Comgrats on getting ready to add weight to the dips


----------



## Pylon (Feb 3, 2006)

Nicely done, Arch.  I see you have kept the rev curls in.  Feeling better about them?


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 3, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I had to sit down for about 10 minutes in front of my locker before I showered, I almost lost it several times!!!
> 
> 
> *GOOD STUFF*



Only people like us could understand how being so close to barfing could bring joy.    It doesn't look like you're losing any strength as the weight keeps dropping off.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 3, 2006)

*Brother Gary* - LOL, your killin me my Friend, I can always count on you for inspiration!!! Thank you VERY much!!!

*Brother Pylon* - Thank you also my Friend, yeah, they are feeling alot better now!!!

*Brother Triple* - Isn't that the truth!!! Thank you my Friend!!! Suprisingly my strength is still going fairly good, weigh in tomorrow, so here goes nothing!!!


----------



## Devlin (Feb 3, 2006)

You are absolutely incredible and such an inspiration.


----------



## WantItBad (Feb 3, 2006)

good workout looks pretty intense........you almost puked thats awesome


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 3, 2006)

WantItBad said:
			
		

> good workout looks pretty intense........you almost puked thats awesome



Just saying from experience... puking is not awesome... Nor is fighting to keep it down...


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 4, 2006)

*Sister Devlin* - Wow, Thank you so much my Friend!!! Those words mean so much to me, you are/have been an incredible push for me as well!!!

*Brother Bad* - Thank you too, Yes sir, heaving is definatly an Intensity guage!!!

*Brother Sean* - LOL, I agree with you my Friend, but sometimes................... only sometimes, it's needed!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 4, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Today 1/29/06 Weight - 250*
> Down 3 pounds!!!


*Today  2/4/06 Weight - 248*
Down 2 pounds,  
On pace for my goal!!! Shooting for around 220-225 for my competition!!! 

*Cardio
Elliptical Rider
Level 15
45 Minutes
Min. 55
Max. 85*


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 4, 2006)

Keep up the great work, Archie!  Looks like you haven't missed a beat.  Thanks for taking the time over in my journal.  I'm looking forward to meeting you in St. Louis.


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 4, 2006)

Another successful w/o man!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 4, 2006)

*Brother Boiler* - Thank you my Friend, I'm trying to!!! My pleasure Brother Boiler, anything to help, I try my Friend!!! Likewise, will be Great to meet you as well!!!

*Brother Nukem* - THank you Brother Nukester, much appreciated!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 4, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Today  2/4/06 Weight - 248*
> Down 2 pounds,
> On pace for my goal!!! Shooting for around 220-225 for my competition!!!
> 
> ...



You'll do it AA  !!!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 4, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> You'll do it AA  !!!


Thank you for the Encouragement my Friend!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 4, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Today  2/4/06 Weight - 248*
> Down 2 pounds,





Arch down 2 lbs - check.
Gary down 2 lbs - check.
Triple Threat up 4 lb - check.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 4, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Today  2/4/06 Weight - 248*
> Down 2 pounds,
> On pace for my goal!!! Shooting for around 220-225 for my competition!!!
> 
> ...



Way to go Angel   The Incredible Shrinking Man


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 4, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Brother Boiler* - Thank you my Friend, I'm trying to!!! My pleasure Brother Boiler, anything to help, I try my Friend!!! Likewise, will be Great to meet you as well!!!



I'm working on a special little gift for everyone from IM that comes to see you in action at the competition.  I guess I need a rough head count.  Do you have any idea?


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 4, 2006)

jeez...I go away for a day,...and u whore this place all up...without me....


----------



## Devlin (Feb 4, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Sister Devlin* - Wow, Thank you so much my Friend!!! Those words mean so much to me, you are/have been an incredible push for me as well!!!



Wow, Thank you just doesn't seem like enough.  



			
				Boilermaker said:
			
		

> I'm working on a special little gift for everyone from IM that comes to see you in action at the competition. I guess I need a rough head count. Do you have any idea?



I really wish I could give a definite yes, but I can't   I will not know for sure until, if I'm lucky, a month before.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 4, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> I'm working on a special little gift for everyone from IM that comes to see you in action at the competition. I guess I need a rough head count. Do you have any idea?



I'm in, especially if there is a chance for loot!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 5, 2006)

> Originally Posted by boilermaker
> I'm working on a special little gift for everyone from IM that comes to see you in action at the competition. I guess I need a rough head count. Do you have any idea?





			
				Pylon said:
			
		

> I'm in, especially if there is a chance for loot!



As soon as I hear what the date is I'm putting in for vacation time


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 5, 2006)

*Brother Triple* - Thank you my Friend, much appreciated!!! Again, I have plenty more, let me know if you need any, LOL!!!

*Brother Gary 1* - Thank you also my Friend, just trying to stay on a steady pace, ya know!!!

*Brother Boiler* - That is Incredible my Friend, how cool is that!!! I'm not sure about a head count though, Pylon, You, Gary, Kal, Devlin, Billie???

*Brother Burner* - LOL, C'mon in now my Friend!!!

*Sister Devlin* - THis is a VERY special Circle of Friends, thats for sure!!! Would be GREAT to have ya come over for the show, but I understand!!! Maybe we can meet at the Arnold!!!

*Brother Pylon* - Sweet!!! Are you still gonna be the "Organizer" of it all???

*Brother Gary 2* - It's usually around the 3rd weekend in May, so I'm thinking around the 18th I think it is!!! As Soon as I find out, I will post it!!!


----------



## Devlin (Feb 5, 2006)

For me the Arnold is very do-able.  I am almost positive I can get the weekend off for that.  Plus it only a 3 hour drive for me.  Even if I don't do the "pump and 5k run" I would go just to go, look around, enjoy the "sites".  Plus bumping into IM members would be a bonus.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 5, 2006)

hiya Dev....wow...u realize how 'well'...I could have edited that last post of yours.....
muhahahaaa.....
But, I am gonna be a super nice guy....which i am .....and leave it intact, in it's original and unmolested form..


----------



## Devlin (Feb 5, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hiya Dev....wow...u realize how 'well'...I could have edited that last post of yours.....
> muhahahaaa.....
> But, I am gonna be a super nice guy....which i am .....and leave it intact, in it's original and unmolested form..



 Atleast I restrained myself from saying in Boiler's journal that Arch was very do-able


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 5, 2006)

what do u think *I* was gonna post...
Muhahahaha.....


----------



## Pylon (Feb 5, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Brother Pylon* - Sweet!!! Are you still gonna be the "Organizer" of it all???



I wasn't aware that was my role, but I'm willing to help out with that, I suppose.  Who's in?


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 5, 2006)

Angel, 
what is the brand of Bcaa's you're taking? I want to check out the breakdown on them. I'm headed for the supplement place tuesday and thinking about getting some.


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 5, 2006)

I am still hoping to make it...it just depends on what weekend it lands on! 

How much BCAA's should one take?? I have them in my protein powder, so I haven't been taking them...what else are you taking Arch?


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 6, 2006)

'morning!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 6, 2006)

*Sister Devlin 1* - I understand, believe me!!! Would be Great to meet you!!!  

*Brother Burner 1* -  

*Sister Devlin 2* -  , thanks,   I'm turning like 3 shades of red now!!!

*Brother Burner 2* -  

*Brother Pylon* -   I'm sorry, wasn't trying to put you on the spot, I thought you said a while back you where gonna do that, my sincerest apologies my Friend!!! 

*Brother Gary* - I take the powder form from Bulk Nutrition, 1000 grams is the tub I got!!!

*Sister Billie* - I'm not really sure, but I'm taking in like 20-25 grams of the stuff!!! I'm taking BCAA's, Glutamine, Multi Vitamin/Mineral, and food, lots of food!!! LOL!!! I understand, would be greatto have ya come out though!!!

*Brother Burner 3* - Afternoon,  !!!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 6, 2006)

*TODAY - Chest/Back/Traps/Cardio
10 Minutes on stationary bike*

*CHEST*
*Low Pulley Cross-Overs w/ a drop-set*
70x9
50x8 + 2

*Flat DB Presses w/ a drop-set*
100x7
90x6 + 3
*Just tried these for the heck of it, going back to BB Presses*

*Hammer Iso Incline Presses w/ a drop-set*
105x8
90x8 + 2

*Dips*
BWx5 + 5 negatives

*BACK*
*Straight-Arm Pushdowns w/ a drop-set*
100x10
70x9

*Close-Grip Pullups w/ a drop-set*
-90x8
-120x6

*Bent-Over BB Rows w/ a drop-set*
225x10 (Finally)
185x8 + 3

*Deads Angel-Style*
345x5 w/5 Shrugs

*TRAPS*
*DB Shrugs w/ a drop-set*
105x9
90x6 + 3

*T-Bar Shrugs*
100x10

*w/o Time - 15:00*

*CARDIO
20 Minutes Elliptical Rider
Level 15
Min. - 60
Max. - 85*


----------



## Devlin (Feb 6, 2006)

Another great workout! Your workout time just amaze me   If I tired to do that, someone would have to pick me up off the floor or they would be running away as I ran to   


Sorry I didn't mean to turn you three shades of red.  I tend to be blunt, too blunt sometimes.


----------



## WantItBad (Feb 6, 2006)

damn dude is all i got


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 6, 2006)

*Sister Devlin* -  , your doin some Fantastic w/o's yourself my Friend!!! And no worries, I appreciate the compliment  !!!

*Brother Bad* - A Man of Few words, Thank you also my Friend, much appreciated  !!!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 6, 2006)

15 min   Somebody's slacking in here .  

You didn't like the Db bench ?


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 6, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> 15 min   Somebody's slacking in here .
> 
> You didn't like the Db bench ?


  Honestly this morning I was having a little trouble focusing, prolly from staying up a little later due to the Super Bowl!!!
I did, but was just trying something new, I might stick with 'em, not sure yet!!!


----------



## WantItBad (Feb 6, 2006)

usally i can talk forever but i was still shakin from the workout lol....i kinda liked getting up at 6am to do cardio gonna kick started my day!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 6, 2006)

WantItBad said:
			
		

> usally i can talk forever but i was still shakin from the workout lol....i kinda liked getting up at 6am to do cardio gonna kick started my day!


  Cardio defiantly kickstarts your day, way to go, I have it in the am myself!!!


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 6, 2006)

Well, you know my opinio of DBs....Old journal title....


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 6, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Well, you know my opinio of DBs....Old journal title....


Yes I do  , hows it goin BRother Nukem???


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 6, 2006)

Having fun moving!


----------



## Shae (Feb 6, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *TODAY - Chest/Back/Traps/Cardio
> 10 Minutes on stationary bike*
> 
> *CHEST*
> ...



Doing better than me I think.  Sorry, I'm still feeling the hangover from working 10 hours Superbowl Sunday.


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 7, 2006)

well, first of all....AWSOME workout  and thanks for the info on the BCAAs..
and secondly, I have to be as blunt as Devlin was...I saw your pic in BM's journal...and you are a super hottie


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 7, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Honestly this morning I was having a little trouble focusing, prolly from staying up a little later due to the Super Bowl!!!



  The people running the NFL are certainly inconsiderate of those of us who get up early.   They could easily start the game two hours earlier.


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 7, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> The people running the NFL are certainly inconsiderate of those of us who get up early.   They could easily start the game two hours earlier.



Jeez, it's already starts at 5:30 central time.  How early you need it to start?


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 7, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Jeez, it's already starts at 5:30 central time.  How early you need it to start?



4:30 Eastern would be great.


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 7, 2006)

Looking solid, Archie


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 7, 2006)

Like the DB's brotha!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 7, 2006)

*Brother Nukem 1* -  , I'm sure you are!!!

*Sister Shae* - Thanks my Friend, hope you recover quickly!!!

*Sister Billie* - Thank you very much, and no problem on the BCAA's, glad I could help!!!  , thanks again, I'm finding 3 more shades of red now  !!!

*Brother Triple 1* - Your right there my Friend!!!

*Brother Nukem 2* - I'm game for about 12 eastern time!!!

*Brother Triple 2* - EXACTLY!!!

*Brother Boiler* - Thank you my Friend, very much appreciated!!!

*Brother Burner* - Thank you too my Friend, I did too actually, totally different feel!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 7, 2006)

*TODAY CARDIO
45 Minutes Elliptical Rider
Level 15
Min. - 60
Max. - 85*

*Legs and Abs tomorrow, oh joy!!! *


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 7, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *TODAY CARDIO
> 45 Minutes Elliptical Rider
> Level 15
> Min. - 60
> ...



Can't wait to see what torture you put yourself through tomorrow


----------



## Devlin (Feb 7, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *TODAY CARDIO
> 45 Minutes Elliptical Rider
> Level 15
> Min. - 60
> ...



Wow you even increased the minimum.   I'm sure you will come up with something killer for tomorrow.


----------



## Kal (Feb 7, 2006)

killer cardio my brother.....I've got to quit being lazy and start catching up....Way to go!!!


----------



## Devlin (Feb 7, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Jeez, it's already starts at 5:30 central time.  How early you need it to start?



I'm with the guys, it could have started atleast an hour earlier and ditch the post game show.  It delayed Gray's Anatomy so I ended up stay up even later.  While, I'm at it...anyone else think the half time show was  He only did three songs and sounded horrible.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 8, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> anyone else think the half time show was  He only did three songs and sounded horrible.



I watched the first song and decided that I had had enough.  Big build-up, big letdown.


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 8, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> I'm with the guys, it could have started atleast an hour earlier and ditch the post game show.  It delayed Gray's Anatomy so I ended up stay up even later.  While, I'm at it...anyone else think the half time show was  He only did three songs and sounded horrible.


Im with ya....I just changed a few minutes into half time b/c I was so bored.

I was pissed greys anatomy was delayed I feel like a pansy saying it though LOL.  I was hoping for something a little crazier with the code black deal.  But I'll give em props a bomb in a dude chest was original.


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 8, 2006)

Archi your kickin ass as always!  Keep it up man!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 8, 2006)

*Brother Gary* - Thank you, look below, it whipped me  !!!

*Sister Devlin 1* - Didn't kill me yet, but definatly tryin  !!! Thanks for the encouragement!!!

*Brother Kal* - THank you also, much appreciated!!!

*Sister Devlin 2* - Yes, the halftime show was HORRIBLE!!!

*Brother Triple* - BIGTIME!!!

*Brother Bolt 1 & 2* - Halftime show was definatly boreing!!! Yes, that was original!!! Thank you my Friend, definatly trying!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2006)

who sang 1/2 time? (I was working...)


----------



## Devlin (Feb 8, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Im with ya....I just changed a few minutes into half time b/c I was so bored.
> 
> I was pissed greys anatomy was delayed I feel like a pansy saying it though LOL.  I was hoping for something a little crazier with the code black deal.  But I'll give em props a bomb in a dude chest was original.



I'm with you on grey's anatomy being delayed, but it is a too be continued episode.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 8, 2006)

*TODAY-LEGS/ABS/CARDIO
10 minute warm-up on bike*

*LEGS*
*Leg Extensions w/ a drop-set*
195x12
160x6

*Squats w/ a drop-set*
405x10
315x8

*Single Leg Press*
(L)210x7
(R)210x7

*Leg Curls w/ a drop-set*
185x12
155x8

*Stiff Legged Deadlifts w/ a drop-set*
245x8
185x9

*Standing Calve Raises w/ a drop-set*
300x18
270x10 1/2

*ABS*
*Nitro Abs w/ a drop-set*
160x16 1/2
130x10 + 3 x-reps

*Weighted Bench Crunches*
55x12

*Hanging Leg Raises*
BW+20x9

*w/o time - 15:40*

*CARDIO
20 Minutes Elliptical Rider
Level 15
Min. 60
Max. 85*

   And more  !!! I was shaking so bad, I had to sit down at my locker for like 10 minutes!!! Good Stuff!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 8, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> who sang 1/2 time? (I was working...)



Rolling Stones.  You didn't miss much.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 8, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Squats w/ a drop-set*
> 405x10
> 315x8




So when do you graduate to 5 plates?  



			
				Archangel said:
			
		

> And more  !!! I was shaking so bad, I had to sit down at my locker for like 10 minutes!!! Good Stuff!!!



Your ing was almost as long as your workout!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 8, 2006)

If there are other people in the gym they have to be thinking you're a maniac  
Not that thats a bad thing


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 8, 2006)

Dang AA - VERY nice wo !!!  

I want to puke just looking at that wo.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 8, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> If there are other people in the gym they have to be thinking you're a maniac
> Not that thats a bad thing



I'm thinking that Arch works out that way so other people will stay out of his way.  If they don't, Arch will smite them.


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 8, 2006)

That's another great one!  I can't believe you do 160 on the Nitro Abs.  I did 60 two days ago and my abs are crying today.  Nice job


----------



## Pylon (Feb 8, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> I'm thinking that Arch works out that way so other people will stay out of his way.  If they don't, Arch will smite them.



Does smite mean the same as "puke on"?


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 8, 2006)

*Brother Triple 1* - Not sure, but not going to rush it!!! Was thinking of posibly a 20 repper sometime in the near future!!!  , your killin me!!!

*Brother Gary* -  , thank you my Friend,   Maniac Angel, kinda has a cool ring to it!!!

*Brother YM* - Thank you very much my Friend, comin from Mr. I canpullupacar, I appreciate the encouragement!!!

*Brother Triple 2* -  , thats the idea!!!

*Brother Boiler* - Thank you my Friend, oh believe me, my abs are feeling it as I type  !!!

*Brother Pylon* - Smite...............Puke on.............. does it really matter???


----------



## Devlin (Feb 8, 2006)

There are no words to describe that workout except for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






 

Great job


----------



## Pylon (Feb 8, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Brother Pylon* - Smite...............Puke on.............. does it really matter???



I think that depends on which side of the exchange you are on.


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 9, 2006)

wow Arch...you blew my leg workout out of the water....awsome numbers and great job as always!!! I can't believe you did a dropset on squats


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 9, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> wow Arch...you blew my leg workout out of the water....awsome numbers and great job as always!!! I can't believe you did a dropset on squats


He's a man on a mission, and he can't be denied!!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 9, 2006)

tell me about it!!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 9, 2006)

*Sister Devlin* - Thank you, defiantly trying to turn the INtensity UP!!! 

*Brother Pylon* -  ,so true!!!

*Sister Billie 1* - Why thank you,   but quit selling your w/o's short my Friend, your doing incredible imo!!!

*Brother Boiler* - Why thank you kind sir!!! 

*Sister Billie 2* - I'm tryin too!!!  

*CARDIO
Elliptical Rider
45 Minutes
Level(s) 15/16
Min. 55
Max. 85*


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 9, 2006)

45 min  
and some level 16


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 9, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> 45 min
> and some level 16


Thank you my Friend, I felt it BIGTIME though, especially after legs, I sure picked a bad time to try and up it!!!  

On a side note, I saw another member of the Gym Nimrod Family this morning, I was just about a 1/2 hour into my cardio, and this guy walks in, with small biker shorts, a oversized white t-shirt with a undersized muscle shirt on over it, getting the picture yet??? But the best of it is he was wearing SHADES....................at 4:30 in the morning   and to top it off, he was YELLING after each rep he would halfheartedly complete!!! The guy at the fron desk even came over and asked if he was allright he was yelling SO LOUD!!! I was dying, a couple people where whispering and laughing to, I just thought he should be called.................. Joe COOL with those shades!!!


----------



## Devlin (Feb 9, 2006)

Note to self: Do not read Arch's workout's while eating unless I enjoy cleaning up what I spit out in shock  

Level 16   Ok cardio king you can take it easy on us wee folks   You are kicking ass with the cardio


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 9, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> On a side note, I saw another member of the Gym Nimrod Family this morning, I was just about a 1/2 hour into my cardio, and this guy walks in, with small biker shorts, a oversized white t-shirt with a undersized muscle shirt on over it, getting the picture yet??? But the best of it is he was wearing SHADES....................at 4:30 in the morning   and to top it off, he was YELLING after each rep he would halfheartedly complete!!! The guy at the fron desk even came over and asked if he was allright he was yelling SO LOUD!!! I was dying, a couple people where whispering and laughing to, I just thought he should be called.................. Joe COOL with those shades!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 9, 2006)

that's some good stuff!!!!!
Gym Nimrod family...OMG....


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 10, 2006)

I'd have loved to have been the front desk guy....

"Sir, are you ok? You are? ok then..WTF are you doing????? Is the circus in town? Talking walk-on auditions???"


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 10, 2006)




----------



## dougnukem (Feb 10, 2006)

Arch, what have we told you about wearing your bike shorts out in public?


----------



## Devlin (Feb 10, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Arch, what have we told you about wearing your bike shorts out in public?


----------



## bludevil (Feb 10, 2006)

Hey Arch, hope all is well with you and family. From the looks of your w/o's, I can see everything is running smoothly in that dept. Looks like your making good progress on body/fat reduction as well. Good job


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 10, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Thank you my Friend, I felt it BIGTIME though, especially after legs, I sure picked a bad time to try and up it!!!
> 
> On a side note, I saw another member of the Gym Nimrod Family this morning, I was just about a 1/2 hour into my cardio, and this guy walks in, with small biker shorts, a oversized white t-shirt with a undersized muscle shirt on over it, getting the picture yet??? But the best of it is he was wearing SHADES....................at 4:30 in the morning   and to top it off, he was YELLING after each rep he would halfheartedly complete!!! The guy at the fron desk even came over and asked if he was allright he was yelling SO LOUD!!! I was dying, a couple people where whispering and laughing to, I just thought he should be called.................. Joe COOL with those shades!!!



That was me AA!!  How come you didn't come by to say HI ??


----------



## bludevil (Feb 10, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> That was me AA!!  How come you didn't come by to say HI ??


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 10, 2006)

*Sister Devlin* -  , sorry, but I had to share the stupidity I have come in contact with at the gym!!! Mucho Thanks on the encouragement, not sure about a King, but I like the comparison  !!!

*Brother Bolt* - You should have seen this guy, he was just so hilarious!!!  

*Sister Billie* - Yes Maam. definatly part of the Gym Nimrod Family   !!!

*Brother Burner* -  I would have loved to have seen you as the Front Desk guy!!! That would have been almost as comedic as he was!!! 

*Brother Nukem* -  

*Sister Devlin* -   Why you laughin at me???  

*Brother Blu* - Hey my Friend, hows it goin for you?? Things are fairly good right now, Wifes sick but other than that I'm on the right side of the ground, so it must be Good!!! Thanks for the encouraging words my Friend, I appreciate that!!!

*Brother YM* -   It was??? Looked more like Napoleon Dynamite, but not quite as Manly,  !!!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 10, 2006)

*Today - DELTS/BICEPS/TRICEPS/FOREARMS/CARDIO
10 Minute Warm-Up on Bike*

*DELTS*
*Side Laterals w/ a drop-set*
40x7 1/2
30x8 + 3 x-reps

*Standing DB Presses w/ a drop-set*
75x6
50x8 + 3 x-reps

*Rear Laterals*
30x6 + 2 rest/pause

*BICEPS*
*Straight BB Curls w/ a drop-set*
115x5
85x7 + 2 rest/pause

*DB Preacher Curls*
(L)40x8
(R)40x8

*Cable Hammer Curls w/ a drop-set*
90x12
70x8 + 3 rest/pause

*TRICEPS*
*Pushdowns w/ a drop-set*
120x7
90x7 + 2 x-reps

*Standing DB Overhead Extensions w/ a drop-set*
95x9
75x7

*Dips*
BW+35x8 1/2

*FOREARMS*
*Wrist Curls*
85x10

*w/o Time - 15:37*

*CARDIO
Elliptical Rider
20 Minutes
Levels 15/16
Min. 50
Max. 85*


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 10, 2006)

nice curls!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 10, 2006)

Aren't you suppose to be getting weaker ? You are cutting you know


----------



## Devlin (Feb 10, 2006)

> Dips
> BW+35x8 1/2



 

Great workout again


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 10, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Aren't you suppose to be getting weaker ? You are cutting you know



Well, he _is_ taking longer to complete the workouts now.  Lookit that,  he's up to 15 and a half minutes!  

When did you get up that high on the dips?    Have I missed something?


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 10, 2006)

over 15 minutes on a workout  As intense as they are, I dont know how you made it that long!


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 10, 2006)

Great workout again, Arch 

Hey, I saw another member of the "Nimrod Family" tonight.  His name is Mr. My Girlfriend is way too good looking to be with me and I'm very insecure about it.  I see this guy pretty frequently.  His girlfriend is pretty attractive.  She is a cardio bunny and ab machine utilizer.  He does 2 maybe three sets of something and is back to check on her.  I can't blame him, because she is pretty hot and he looks like a retread skater boy from the 90's.  Can't give up the shorts that are way too long and baggy, wears hooded sweatshirts no matter the temp outside and seems to think schick is on strike or something.  He always looks at everyone, including me like they are checking out his gf, which of course, I am.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 11, 2006)

*Brother Burner* - THanks my Friend!!!  

*Brother Gary* -  , I don't understand it either, although some lifts are getting extremely difficult!!!  

*Sister Devlin* - Thank you very much!!!  

*Brother Triple* -  ,   your right, I am starting to slack off I guess, have to turn it up again now!!! No, didn't miss anything, I just jumped the gun and decided I wanted to get into the "Added weight" dips department!!!

*Sister Billie* -  , They are getting harder to do, thats for sure!!!

*Brother Boiler* - Thank you my Friend, trying to keep it up!!! You ahould ask your "Buddy" if he has a relative in my gym too!!! THis guy walks around in a white muscle shirt and pumps his chest out and sucks his upper abs in (his lower ones bulge out quite a bit) and he struts around with his GF or Wife, and glares at people if they even glance her way!!! These people you just have to laugh at, I mean, c'mon man!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 11, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Today  2/4/06 Weight - 248*
> Down 2 pounds,
> On pace for my goal!!! Shooting for around 220-225 for my competition!!!
> 
> ...


*Today 2/11/06 Weight - 246*
Down 2 more pounds!!! Legs are really starting to "Lean out"!!! Upper abs are coming in rather nicely, Thank GOD!!!

*CARDIO
Elliptical Rider
Levels 15/16
45 Minutes
Min. 55
Max. 85*


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 11, 2006)

Go you!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 11, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Today 2/11/06 Weight - 246*



At this rate, we'll be crossing paths very soon.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 11, 2006)

*Brother Nukem* - Thanks, I'm tryin!!!

*Brother triple* - Thanks my Friend, but your at like 230, so it'll be a while for me!!! But I will be there, Whooooooooooo Hoooooooooooo!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 11, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Today 2/11/06 Weight - 246*
> Down 2 more pounds!!! Legs are really starting to "Lean out"!!! Upper abs are coming in rather nicely, Thank GOD!!!
> 
> *CARDIO
> ...



Way to go Angel


----------



## Devlin (Feb 11, 2006)

Great job Arch on both the weight loss and cardio


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 11, 2006)

Archie Mania................Catch it!!!!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 11, 2006)

Wow congrats bud!!!  Gees you keep losing lbs like this I may catch up to your weight


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 12, 2006)

*Brother Gary* - Thank you my Friend, I just keep feeding of of your w/o's and Cardio!!! Keep it up, you consistantly help to push me my Friend!!!

*Sister Devlin* - Thank you also my Friend, much appreciated!!!

*Brother Boiler* - Archie Mania!!! I LOVE it, thank you my Friend, really tryin to do this!!!

*Brother Bolt* - LOL, Thank you for the encouragement my Friend!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 12, 2006)

I saw your post In YM's journal . I think you should stick with what you are doing. Don't fix it if it's not broke. You're too close to switch things up, especially to something that you think leads you to feeling overtrained. Being in a calorie deficit and switching to 2x week on bodyparts for you would probably just accelerate that feeling. But hey , I am FAR from knowledgable in what you are doing. But there are plenty here who should know. Heard from Riss ? If not I bet P-Funk for one would be able to help .

You're doing great !


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 12, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> I saw your post In YM's journal . I think you should stick with what you are doing. Don't fix it if it's not broke. You're too close to switch things up, especially to something that you think leads you to feeling overtrained. Being in a calorie deficit and switching to 2x week on bodyparts for you would probably just accelerate that feeling. But hey , I am FAR from knowledgable in what you are doing. But there are plenty here who should know. Heard from Riss ? If not I bet P-Funk for one would be able to help .
> 
> You're doing great !


Thank you BRother Gary, I am gonna stick with my program, appreciate you lookin out for me!!! Your not far from knowledgeable imo, You have helped me out quite a bit!!! Just got a PM from Brother Pete the other day, thanks for the advice, much appreciated!!!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 12, 2006)

Great progress, Archie.  Well done!

What's your sched like this week?  Might be able to fit in a late lunch on Tuesday if you are up for it, maybe at the same place as last time?


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks BRother Pylon, much appreciated!!! Tuesdays and Thursdays are bad for me as I have to pick up my daughter from school on those days!!! Mondays,Wednesdays are the best, I'm sorry my Friend!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 12, 2006)

looking good in here Arch...congrats on the weight loss


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 13, 2006)

Thank you Sister Billie!!!


----------



## WantItBad (Feb 13, 2006)

cardio crazy wheres your pics?


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 13, 2006)

*Today - CHEST/BACK/TRAPS/CARDIO

10 Minute warm-up on bike*

*CHEST*
*Low-Pulley Cross-Overs w/ a drop-set*
70x12
60x7 + 2 x-reps

*Flat DB Presses w/ a drop-set*
100x8
90x7 + 2 rest/pause

*Incline Hammer Press w/ a drop-set*
105x9
90x8

*Dips*
BWx6 + 4 negatives

*BACK*
*Straight Arm Pushdowns w/ a drop-set*
110x6
70x12

*Close-Grip Pullups w/ a drop-set*
-90x9
-120x6 1/2

*Bent-Over Rows w/ a drop-set*
235x6
185x10 + 2 rest/pause

*Deads - AngelStyle*
345x7 + 7 shrugs

*TRAPS*
*DB Shrugs w/ a drop-set*
105x11
90x8 + 2 rest/pause

*T-Bar Shrugs*
105x9

*W/O Time - 15:00*


*CARDIO
Elliptical Rider
20 Minutes
Levels 15/16
Min. 50
Max. 85*


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 13, 2006)

Great w/o again man!
You like doing the cable crossovers at the low pulley better?  I always liken it to a combo front raise/crossover myself.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 13, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Great w/o again man!
> You like doing the cable crossovers at the low pulley better?  I always liken it to a combo front raise/crossover myself.


Thank you my Friend!!! I really like the feel of doing these, they HIT my chest a bit different than the pec dec or flyes!!! And believe me, my chest NEEDS to be HIT!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 13, 2006)

Have you tried any decline presses (either BB or DB)?


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 13, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Have you tried any decline presses (either BB or DB)?


Yes, both, and they just KILL my shoulder!!! Thats why I have incorporated Dips lately!!!


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 13, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Thank you my Friend!!! I really like the feel of doing these, they HIT my chest a bit different than the pec dec or flyes!!! And believe me, my chest NEEDS to be HIT!!!



Here, I'll hit your chest....


----------



## Devlin (Feb 13, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Today - CHEST/BACK/TRAPS/CARDIO
> 
> 10 Minute warm-up on bike*
> 
> ...



  Keep up the great work.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 13, 2006)

looking strong there Angel   Nice wo


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 13, 2006)

Angel, 

i've been going through quite a lot today, thinking im going to switch routines, creating a few, tweaking a few others, etc. etc. etc.

your workout, and your journal kept me aboard the HIT train.  I was never one to give up, and while my bad chest days were demoralizing at times, until reading your journal I avoided the easiest solution to my problem.

Just wanted to say thanks for being there, and im going to have a heck of a chest day tonight, you watch and see, my friend.


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 13, 2006)

Great job again, Archi!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 13, 2006)

*Brother Nukem* - Uhhhhhhhh, no thanks, LOL!!!

*Sister Devlin* - Thank you my Friend!!!

*Brother Gary* - THank you too my Friend, much appreciated!!!

*Brother Sox* - Hey my Friend, whats goin on??? Anything I can help with??? Thank you for those kind words, hope everything is alright!!! Your w/o's have been a driving force behind my w/o's too my Friend, anything I can do, please let me know!!! I know your w/o will be Fantastic my Friend, go get 'em!!!

*Brother Boiler* - Thank you so much BRother Boiler, much appreciated my Friend!!!


----------



## Rissole (Feb 13, 2006)

Hey bud, hard at it i see  hows the cut going?? Do you feel on track??


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 13, 2006)

nice workout.....can *I* hit your chest??


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 14, 2006)

Billie, you HITting on Arch again?


----------



## WantItBad (Feb 14, 2006)

great w/o's keep up with the wieght loss


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 14, 2006)

hey, I can't help myself!!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 14, 2006)

*Brother Pete* - Hello my Friend, thanks for the encouragement!!! I feel like I'm pretty good as far as on schedule!!! I'm definatly giving it all I got!!!

*Sister Billie 1* - Thank you!!! Of course you can  !!!

*Brother Triple* - shhhhhh, don't spoil it for me!!!  

*Brother Bad* - Thank you also my Friend, I fully intend to!!!

*Sister Billie 2* -  , thank you for the kind words, much appreciated!!!

*Today CARDIO
Elliptical Rider
45 Minutes
Levels 15/16
Min. 55
Max. 90*
*THis morning killed me, but I got through it, now legs tomorrow, yay!!!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 14, 2006)

Looking good Archie.  Enjoy V day!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 14, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Looking good Archie.  Enjoy V day!


Thank you my Friend, you and yours also!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 14, 2006)

Great Cardio Angel !!!  I can't believe you keep going faster  and increasing resistance


----------



## Devlin (Feb 14, 2006)

Your kicking ass on the cardio  

Hey if Billie gets to hit your chest, can I massage away the pain


----------



## Rissole (Feb 14, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Great Cardio Angel !!!  I can't believe you keep going faster  and increasing resistance


I'd like to see him go for an hour....


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 15, 2006)




----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 15, 2006)

Rissole said:
			
		

> I'd like to see him go for an hour....



I can go for an hour.  


Oh, you meant doing cardio.    Never mind.


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 15, 2006)

Rissole said:
			
		

> I'd like to see him go for an hour....


Well we'd like to see riss around here a little more but that aint happenin now is it 

Glad to see ya around big guy!


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 15, 2006)

Arch my man kickin but!  Awsome weights and a ton of cardio to boot!  Your doing great man just keep at it!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 15, 2006)

*Brother Gary* - Thank you my Friend, I am suprising myself, sometimes it gets so hard, but I ask myself over and over, "How bad do you want it"? and I find the strength to push it!!! (Praying doesn't hurt either  )

*Sister Devlin* - Thank you too my Friend,  , let me think, uh Duh, of course  !!!

*Brother Pete* - Is that really what you want??? PM me and let me know, I was thinking about doing double cardio on off days!!!

*Sister Billie* - Man, no kidding, wheres the Love???

*Brother Triple* -  , me too!!! Uh.......... cardio too,  

*Brother Bolt 1 & 2* - I would like to see Brother Pete on more myself!!! Thank you for the encouraging words my Friend, I appreciate them more than you know!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 15, 2006)

*Today - LEGS/ABS/CARDIO*
*10 minute warm-up on bike*

*LEGS*
*Leg Extensions w/ a drop-set*
205x10
160x8

*Squats w/ a drop-set*
405x11
315x10

*Single Leg Press*
(L)210x9
(R)210x9

*Leg Curls w/ a drop-set*
190x10
155x8 + 2 rest/pause

*Stiff Legged Deads w/ a drop-set*
245x9
185x10

*Standing Calve Raises w/ a drop-set*
300x20
270x11 + 4 rest/pause

*ABS*
*Nitro Abs w/ a drop-set*
160x20
130x12

*Weighted Crunches*
55x13

*Hanging Leg Raises*
BW+25x6 + 3 rest/pause

*w/o time - 15:50*

*CARDIO
Elliptical Rider
Levels 15/16
20 Minutes
Min. 50
Max. 90*

    Oh man, I barely made it to the locker room on this one!!! I sat at my locker for almost 15 minutes, trying to get my senses together, GOOD STUFF!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 15, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Squats w/ a drop-set*
> 405x11
> 315x10


HOLY CRAP!
That's full ROM?????  

HA! Puke-n-rally!


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 15, 2006)

Nothin better than a w/o that really grinds your gears.    Good job!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 15, 2006)

*Brother Burner* - Yes sir, actually went down slightly deeper than I normally do (just below parallel is normal) Thinking about a 20 repper in the near future!!!

*Brother Nukem* - Thank you my Friend, your not kidding there!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 15, 2006)

so...that was YOU in that video....


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 15, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> so...that was YOU in that *video*....


  What video???


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 15, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Thinking about a 20 repper in the near future!!!



You're over half-way there.  The way you're going, it's only a matter of a few weeks.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 15, 2006)

Can there be more than one Superman ?  I guess so


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 15, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> What video???


sorry- thought I had it saved to desktop, but cannot find it...anywhere...guy did 20 reps @ 405...AFTER deadlifting...AND did cool pull ups: pull up, let go, clap, grab bar, go down and repeat...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 15, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> HOLY CRAP!
> That's full ROM?????
> 
> HA! Puke-n-rally!



   

  Awesome squats AA!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 15, 2006)

*Brother Triple* -  , hadn't thought about it quite like that, thanks for the encouragement my Friend!!! 

*Brother Gary* -  , Thank you also my Friend, appreciate it!!! 

*Brother Burner* - Oh, yeah, that one!!! I forgot someone was filming me, yeah.............. thats the ticket!!!  

*Brother YM* - Thank you my Friend, my legs seem to be the best thing going for me right now!!!


----------



## Devlin (Feb 15, 2006)

Fantastic workout again  Seeing how hard you are working really makes me want to do my best to make it to the showme's to see the results.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 15, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Fantastic workout again  Seeing how hard you are working really makes me want to do my best to make it to the showme's to see the results.


  Would be Great if you could, but I understand if you can't!!! Maybe we'll meet at the Arnold!!!
Thank you VERY MUCH for the encouragement too my Friend!!!


----------



## Devlin (Feb 15, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Would be Great if you could, but I understand if you can't!!! Maybe we'll meet at the Arnold!!!
> Thank you VERY MUCH for the encouragement too my Friend!!!



I think it would be great to meet up at the Arnold.  With the hours I've been putting in, I should not have a problem getting the weekend off.  The one problem I have is I need a doggie sitter if I want to spend the whole weekend there.  Unless I can get them a last minute reservation at Bed N Biscuits Inn (yes it a real place for doggies to vacation)


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 15, 2006)

Superb workout, Archie.  That is just mindblowing.


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 15, 2006)

just the THOUGHT of dropset squats makes me wanna puke....yikes...


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 16, 2006)

*Sister Devlin* - That place sounds cool!!! Just let me know for sure!!!

*Brother Boiler* - Why thank you kind Sir, much appreciated!!!

*Sister Billie* - You should try 'em, they really HIT your legs, Bigtime!!! Thank you for the encouragement!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 16, 2006)

*Today - CARDIO
Elliptical Rider
45 Minutes
Level 15/16
Min. 55
Max. 90*

Honestly don't know how I got through this one, my legs feel so Dead right now!!! Well, off to work now, it's good to have an elliptical at home..................................................sometimes!!!


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 16, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Today - CARDIO
> Elliptical Rider
> 45 Minutes
> Level 15/16
> ...



Ah, no wonder you can do cardio as often as I eat.


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 16, 2006)

Arch your crazy thats all I can say!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 16, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Today - CARDIO
> Elliptical Rider
> 45 Minutes
> Level 15/16
> ...




Looking good Angel .  

How's it looking in the mirror ?  Noticing any new veins a poppin' out ? Any increased striations ?


----------



## Devlin (Feb 16, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Ah, no wonder you can do cardio as often as I eat.



 I was beginning to wonder how he managed to fit in such killer cardio sessions.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 16, 2006)

*Brother Nukem* -  , sweet!!!

*Brother Bolt* - Thank you kind sir, much appreciated!!!  

*Brother Gary* - Thank you too my Friend,  , noticing a couple of veins, my legs are REALLY coming out though, prolly my best bp right now!!!

*Sister Devlin* -  , I hear ya!!!


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 16, 2006)

Great to hear man!


----------



## WantItBad (Feb 16, 2006)

How can you do that much cardio after 5 minutes i am so damn bored


----------



## WantItBad (Feb 16, 2006)

but high five on that workout


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 16, 2006)

WantItBad said:
			
		

> How can you do that much cardio after 5 minutes i am so damn bored



Arch is a man on a mission.


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 16, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Arch is a man on a mission.


He cannot be denied!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 17, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> He cannot be denied!



He will not be denied !!


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 17, 2006)

WantItBad said:
			
		

> but high five on that workout


Theres no time to be bored when your training in his manner!  Dedication takes up ALL your free time!  Plus a few good songs and a new magazine can do wonders on those damn machines LOL!


----------



## WantItBad (Feb 17, 2006)

I started to read a book when im on the bike and it helps


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 17, 2006)

WantItBad said:
			
		

> I started to read a book when im on the bike and it helps


It makes the time really pass.  I use to do homework and crap but that isn't the same.....find a good book your interested in or a magazine with alot of good article or just something you have been wanting to read but didn't have the time and jump on the bike or elipticle.  You will be surprised at how the time goes by!  

I just picked up a book about fred bear (best archer ever, I'm an avid bow hunter/archery man) and I have been showing up so late to pick up patients b/c I can't stop reading in my ambulance!  LOL I know it sounds bad but its the truth.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 17, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> He will not be denied !!



I can not deny that.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 17, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> I can not deny that.


That's because it's undeniable


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 17, 2006)

*You all are killing me!!!*  
It's undeniably undeniable!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 17, 2006)

*Today DELTS/BICEPS/TRICEPS/FOREARMS/CARDIO
10 Minute Warm-up on bike*

*DELTS*
*Side Laterals w/ a drop-set*
40x9 + 1 rest/pause
30x9 + 2 rest/pause

*Standing DB Presses w/ a drop-set*
75x8 + 2 rest/pause
60x7 + 1 x-rep

*Rear Laterals*
30x8 + 2 rest/pause

*BICEPS*
*BB Curls w/ a drop-set*
115x6
85x8

*DB Preacher Curls*
(L)45x6
(R)45x6

*Rope Hammer Curls w/ a drop-set*
100x12
80x10

*TRICEPS*
*Pushdowns w/ a drop-set*
120x8
90x8 + 1 rest/pause

*Standing Overhead DB Extensions w/ a drop-set*
100x8
80x7

*Dips*
BW+45x6 1/2

*FOREARMS*
*Wrist Curls*
95x8

*w/o Time - 15:11*

*CARDIO
Elliptical Rider
20 Minutes
Levels 15/16
Min. 55
Max. 90*

Going to change my routine, not sure if I'm just gonna move Leg/Ab day to Fridays and Delts/Bi's/Tri's day to wednesdays, or go with Mentzers routine in "The Wisdom of Mike Menzer" Still pondering!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 17, 2006)

Denial is a river in Egypt.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 17, 2006)

iNCREDIBLE wo Angel    

How ya like the rope hammer curls  ?


----------



## WantItBad (Feb 17, 2006)

Great w/o i might try you speed (as in w/o time) sometime soon i like the idea


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 17, 2006)

*Brother Triple* - Good one,   

*Brother Gary* - Thank you my Friend!!! I absolutly LOVE the rope hammer curls, I can really feel them HITting the Bi's real good!!! (p.s. I saw a vein in my right bicep   )

*Brother Bad* - Thank you too my Friend, give it a go, you just might get hooked like me  !!!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 17, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Brother Gary* - Thank you my Friend!!! I absolutly LOVE the rope hammer curls, I can really feel them HITting the Bi's real good!!! (p.s. I saw a vein in my right bicep   )



I agree    I bet your forearms look like a road map


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 17, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> I agree    I bet your forearms look like a road map


 Not yet, but they are kinda bumpy!!!


----------



## Devlin (Feb 17, 2006)

Another great workout


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 17, 2006)

Thank you Sister Devlin, much appreciated!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 17, 2006)

OK, heres the 2 ideas I have for my new routine:
*A*
Mon-Chest/Back/Traps/Cardio
Tue-Cardio
Wed-Delts/Biceps/Triceps/Cardio
Thu-Cardio
Fri-Legs/Abs/Cardio
Sat-Cardio
Sun-Off
*THis is the same as I am currently on, with the exception of moving Legs and Delts around to save my back!!! Legs and Back that close is starting to kill my back!!!

*B*
2 routines, alternating
Mon-Legs/Chest/Triceps/Cardio
Tue-Cardio
Wed-Back/Delts/Traps/Biceps/Cardio
Thu-Cardio
Fri-Legs/Chest/Triceps/Cardio
Sat-Cardio
Sun-Off
Alternate the 2 routines
This routine is in Mentzers new book!!!


----------



## WantItBad (Feb 17, 2006)

thanks again so much


----------



## Kal (Feb 17, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> OK, heres the 2 ideas I have for my new routine:
> *A*
> Mon-Chest/Back/Traps/Cardio
> Tue-Cardio
> ...




Looks pretty intense Brother


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 18, 2006)

*Brother Bad* - No porblem, my pleasure!!!

*Brother Kal* - Not sure which one I'll use, prolly the first one!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 18, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Today 2/11/06 Weight - 246*
> Down 2 more pounds!!! Legs are really starting to "Lean out"!!! Upper abs are coming in rather nicely, Thank GOD!!!
> 
> *CARDIO
> ...


*Today 2/18/06 Weight 244.5*
Only 1.5 pounds, maybe time to up the cardio???

*CARDIO
Elliptical Rider
45 Minutes
Level 15/16
Min. 55
Max. 90*
*Thinking about lowering the resistence and upping the rpm's!!! What thinks you all???*


----------



## Devlin (Feb 18, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Today 2/18/06 Weight 244.5*
> Only 1.5 pounds, maybe time to up the cardio???
> 
> *CARDIO
> ...



Congrats on still dropping the 1.5lbs!!! Your cardio is still killer.  I don't know about dropping the resistance  Think that's a question for Emma or Ris.  Personally, I would drop the resistance and up the rpm's, but then if the higher resistance is still getting the heart rate into the "fat burning zone"  Deferring to others that can better answer.  Sorry Arch. Still you are doing great.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 18, 2006)

Way to go Angel  

I probably wouldn't change the cardio yet. 1.5 instead of 2 isn't much diff. I looked back over my past 7 wks and I had weeks where I lost 2.5 lbs then next week only 1.5, then 1 , then 2.  You just might be retaining a little more fluids this week ( your time of the month is it ? LOL )

If next weeks loss is not up to par then I would change but like Dev said better ask someone who really knows. 

Have a great weekend


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 18, 2006)

Ohhhhhhhhhh...........that's HOW you lose weight???   

CARDIO.................  

I guess I'll have to give a try


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 18, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Ohhhhhhhhhh...........that's HOW you lose weight???
> 
> CARDIO.................
> 
> I guess I'll have to give a try



As if you need it, Mr 50-yd touchdown run!


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 18, 2006)

Congrats on the weight loss, Archie.  I agree with GW on this one.  Don't make any rash decisions.  Give it a week or two.


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 18, 2006)

Great w/o man!  As far as the alternate routine you're thinking about, alternating each w/o twice a week would be killer.  That and you might want to watch out changing your routine up too much while prepping for a comp.  Especially if you are still seeing significant results on your current one.  But if you're looking to up the ante and intensity a bit, that would definately do it!


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 19, 2006)

As for the cardio....I never found a extremely heavy resistance to great for me.....I was always a fan of higher rpms and it always worked for me.  I was also a fan of HIIT though so there are many options out there.  But def give it another week or so there are to many variables to determine if the cardio just isn't working.

Just out of curiosity are you on a set diet yet or are you just winging it day by day?

As for the training....in B the following week do you train Back/Delts/Traps/Biceps twice and Legs/Chest/Triceps/ once?  Is that the whole switching deal?  Sorry never read up on mentzer yet!

And I'm not sure how well it will work but I'm sure come slocer to comp time it will be very difficult to keep such intensity uip....you always get those off days from restricted cals.  I was just never a fan of twice a week but if the volume isnt to high and your body can handle it without injury then you have the option.  I would just look at all options and variables and maybe talk to some who have competed and find their theories on training while competing.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 19, 2006)

*Sister Devlin* - Thank you, I appreciate any help you can suggest!!!  

*Brother Gary* - Thank you also!!! I'm gonna leave the cardio alone for now, and see how it goes!!! Thats why I love this place, so many people can help!!! Thanks again, and uh..................... , I don't think it's my "time" just yet,  !!!

*Brother YM* - Well, thats how us "Mortals" lose weight, unlike you Mr. Sick,Sick w/o KING!!!  

*Brother Triple* - I hear ya there, not to mention he's one "sick" person too!!!  

*Brother Boiler* - Ahhhhhhhh, more words of wisdom, thank GOD for you guys, you help keep me on the right track!!! Thank you my Friend!!!  

*Brother Nukem* - The ole "If it aint broke, don't fix it", excellent advice too my Friend, thank you!!!  

*Brother Bolt* - I hear ya, I'm gonna try and lower the resistance, and up the rpm's this wek and see how I respond!!! Thanks for the advice my Friend, always appreciate the help!!! Diet is pretty much "set in stone" Brother Bolt!!! As far as the routine goes, it's like this:
Alternating routines, A,B
week 1-
M-A
W-B
F-A
week 2-
M-B
W-A
F-B
so on..........
Prolly gonna stick with the current one I'm on though, just switch up the Leg and shoulder days!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 19, 2006)

Just a side not to you *ALL*,
Thank you so much for your help and advice, it has helped me tremendously to keep my ship sailing on the right path!!! Thank you ALL again!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 19, 2006)

That's what we're here for.  


And to whore the journals, too.


----------



## Devlin (Feb 19, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> That's what we're here for.
> 
> 
> And to whore the journals, too.



I second that


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 19, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> I second that





			
				Triple Threat said:
			
		

> That's what we're here for.
> 
> 
> And to whore the journals, too.


 You all are Awesome!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 19, 2006)

Okie Dokie, heres the w/o plan of attack, basically same thing as I've been doing, just moving Legs and Delts around to take it easy on my lower back!!!

*Monday* - Chest/Back/Traps/Cardio
*Tuesday* - Cardio
*Wednesday* - Delts/Biceps/Triceps/Cardio
*Thursday* - Cardio
*Friday* - Legs/Abs/Cardio
*Saturday* - Cardio
*Sunday* - Off

Lowering my resistance on the Elliptical, aiming for higher rpms!!!
Wish me luck my Friends!!!
If all is as I think, I'm roughly 13 weeks out as of 2/18/06
*THinking the Show-Me's will be May 20th!!!*


----------



## Devlin (Feb 19, 2006)

Good luck!!! You know we are behind you, supporting you


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 19, 2006)

Knock 'em dead, Archie!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 19, 2006)

*Sister Devlin* - Thank you SO much, I appreciate that!!!

*Brother Boiler* - THank you too my Friend, thats the plan BRother Boiler!!!


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 19, 2006)

Good idea Arch!  I definately hear ya on the back and leg days being too close together.  Gotta take care of that lower back.


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 19, 2006)

you know, Archy....every time I come in here and read this journal, I am totally inspired to hit the gym hard....your dedication has driven me more than once over the last year!


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 20, 2006)

I think you have made a good choice with the routine....at only 13 weeks out this is when things need to remain constant and put into overdrive!  You are on the right track and if you maintain this you will look awsome in 13 weeks!

So may 20th eh?


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 20, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Good idea Arch!  I definately hear ya on the back and leg days being too close together.  Gotta take care of that lower back.


Thank you for the encouragement, definatly take care of the lower back!!!




			
				b_reed23 said:
			
		

> you know, Archy....every time I come in here and read this journal, I am totally inspired to hit the gym hard....your dedication has driven me more than once over the last year!


Gosh, thank you my Friend, I appreciate that more than you know!!! Glad I can help!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 20, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> I think you have made a good choice with the routine....at only 13 weeks out this is when things need to remain constant and put into overdrive!  You are on the right track and if you maintain this you will look awsome in 13 weeks!
> 
> So may 20th eh?


Thank you, I think so too!!! Your right at @ 13 weeks out, I do need to NOT be experimenting my Friend!!! Thank you so much for the encouragement Brother Bolt, It means ALOT to me!!! I'm thinking around the 20th, hope that works for you!!! As soon as I know for sure I will post it!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 20, 2006)

*Today - Chest/Back/Traps/Cardio

10 minute warm-up on bike*

*CHEST*
*Low-Pulley Cross-Overs w/ a drop-set*
80x8 1/2
60x8 1/2

*Incline BB Bench w/ a drop-set*
265x6
225x5 + 3 rest/pause

*Incline Hammer Iso Press w/ a drop-set*
105x9
90x8 + 2 rest/pause

*Dips*
BW+25x4 + 2 rest/pause

*BACK*
*Straight-Arm Pushdowns w/ a drop-set*
100x11
80x8 + 2 rest/pause

*CG Pullups w/ a drop-set*
-80x6
-120x5 + 1 rest/pause

*Bent Over BB Rows w/ a drop-set*
235x8
185x12

*Deads - AngelStyle*
345x7 + 7 shrugs

*TRAPS*
*DB Shrugs w/ a drop-set*
105x12
90x8 w/5 second hold at top of last rep

*Upright Rope/Cable Rows*
100x15

*w/o time - 15:08*

*CARDIO
20 minutes 
Elliptical Rider
Level 15/16
Min. 60
Max. 90*
*Decided to stay with the higher resistance, not sure why!!!*


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 20, 2006)

Even with the weight loss, there's no apparent loss of strength.  What's your secret?


----------



## Devlin (Feb 20, 2006)

Wow, how do you do it? Your workouts keep getting better and better


----------



## Kal (Feb 20, 2006)

Impressive w/o  sheesh....and you do it in 15 minutes....dude you are a machine....rock on!!!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 20, 2006)

Great work, buddy  Mucho impressive inclines and Archie deads.


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 20, 2006)

Archie, just finished reading about fully contracted static holds in Mentzer's book. I'm thinking this might be a good option for all of us pullup welfare folks.  Have you ever applied this technique to your pullups?


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 20, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Archie, just finished reading about fully contracted static holds in Mentzer's book. I'm thinking this might be a good option for all of us pullup welfare folks.  Have you ever applied this technique to your pullups?


Hey dont keep all the secrets for your colt spread the info!  

I haven't had time to read the book mind touching on the theory for me real fast?


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 20, 2006)

Arch great looking workout!!!  Its a good thing your keeping your strength...you shouldn't be losing any for some time now.  As long as you work your diet right you may not notice any at all!

It use to hit me in my cardio when it came real close to comp time....some mental some diet but with that combo it became a mission for me to put my all into it....had to dig deep and remind myself why I was doing it!


----------



## WantItBad (Feb 20, 2006)

amazing w/o you like my Decline im a huge fan of your incline i wish i could touch that weight.......what made you decide to stay with the high resitance  low rpm compared to lowering the resistance and the higher RPMS


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 20, 2006)

awsome workout once again Arch!


----------



## Vlar (Feb 21, 2006)

Hi Archie, following your journel and all I can say is ..wow!!  How you perform that killer workout in that timeframe is amazing. Very intested in learning how you put your workouts together.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 21, 2006)

NICE wo Angel  

Those rope/cable upright rows sound interesting


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 21, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Hey dont keep all the secrets for your colt spread the info!
> 
> I haven't had time to read the book mind touching on the theory for me real fast?


Sure thing, DB.

Skeletal Muscles possess 3 types of strength:
1) Positive Strength - ability to raise the weight
2) Static Strength - ability to hold the weight
3) Negative Strength - ability to lower the weight

The full contraction of a muscle can only be achieved at the top of the repetition where that weight is dictated by the strength of one in the positive portion of the lift.  In other words, you can't train to full failure in the static position on a leg extension because you can lift significantly less than you can hold unless you have a training partner to help you get a heavier weight into that position.

Mentzer doesn't mention chins or pullups for this method for some reason.  However, since I can only do 1 or 2 pullups from a positive strength position, I don't see why static training wouldn't work because I can put myself in the static position without having to actually do the positive portion of the lift by using a step to get into position to just hang.  The static hold should be performed until you feel yourself using it and then should be followed by a controlled negative.

He uses leg extensions as an example with his clients and said that they achieved remarkable strength improvements using static holds.  He attributes this to the positive portion of the lift to be your weakest and by training only to positive strength failure, you are leaving your static and negative strength more or less intact.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 21, 2006)

So basically cheat yourself into position (jump, a step, spotter) and try to hold it as long as possible?    I'm thinking for pullups, try to hold at the top.  Hell, lowering the weight is easy!


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 21, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Sure thing, DB.
> 
> Skeletal Muscles possess 3 types of strength:
> 1) Positive Strength - ability to raise the weight
> ...



Oh so he is just refering to the strength curve and ecentric training.  Yes its a great form of training but can't be done as regularly as standard concentric training b/c the hypertrophy is much greater!

I use to use that to get out of a rut when I trained with my cousin!  We would actually devout an entire week of strictly ecentric training and static holds and it worked great.  I have also found I can work that entire system into my PRRS and I simply throw it in on shock week and the results are phenominal!

Whats the name of the book?  I studied alot about this in my years of college but would like to pick it up regardless.  

Also thanks for taking the time to type it out BM!


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 21, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> So basically cheat yourself into position (jump, a step, spotter) and try to hold it as long as possible?    I'm thinking for pullups, try to hold at the top.  Hell, lowering the weight is easy!


Exactly hold it as long as possible or for a designated time period if you are capable the lower your self as slow as possible!  But be prepared your going to be sore.....very sore!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 21, 2006)

'morning., brotha!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 21, 2006)

*Brother Triple* - Thank you, not sure my Friend, just raw determination I guess!!!

*Sister Devlin* - Thank you also my Friend!!! They are getting harder though, trust me!!!

*Brother Kal* - Thank you very much my Friend, machine huh??? I wish!!!

*Brother Boiler* - Thank you so much my Friend, much appreciated!!! No, not yet, but will be trying that shortly!!! Excellent idea too btw!!!

*Brother Bolt* - Thank you SO much my Friend, I'm definatly on a mission, wouldn't want to dissapoint you all comin down!!! Cardio is definatly getting tougher too, but like you say, ON A MISSION!!!

*Brother Bad* - Thank you too my Friend!!! Yeah, a definate fan of your Declines!!! I went with the heavier resistance because the lighter resistance made me feel sloppy and not in control, if that makes sense???

*Sister Billie* - Thank you so much my Friend, I am giving it all I got!!!

*Brother Vlar* - Thanks for stoppin by, and thank you very much for the encouragement my Friend!!!

*Brother Gary* - Thank you my Friend, give them a shot!!! They really HIT you hard, and are alot easier on the wrists and shoulders too!!!

*Brother Boiler* - Thanks for that post, excellent idea my Friend!!!

*Brother Triple* - Exactly, lowering is easy, but will HURT like crazy if done SLOW!!!

*Brother Bolt* - Oh yeah my Friend, those will definatly work!!! The book is "*High Intensity Training the Mike Mentzer Way*" And yes, you shall be sore, you SHALL!!!

*Brother Burner* - Hows it goin my Friend!!!

*Today - CARDIO
45 Minutes 
Elliptical Rider
Levels 15/16
Min. 60
Max. 95*


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 21, 2006)

wow..those thank you's read like you had won an Oscar or something...


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 21, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> wow..those thank you's read like you had won an Oscar or something...


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 21, 2006)

Still got the cardio dialed in  see


----------



## Devlin (Feb 21, 2006)

I agree with Gary again.  I could be wrong (I should browse back through), but looks like you increased the minimum rpm's.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 22, 2006)

*Brother Gary* - Thank you my Friend, my legs are SO tired right now though!!!

*Sister Devlin* - Thank you too my Friend, I have slightly, thanks for noticing!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 22, 2006)

*Today - Delts/Biceps/Triceps/Cardio
10 Minute Warm-up on bike*

*DELTS*
*DB Side Laterals w/ a drop-set*
40x10 + 1 rest/pause
30x8 + 2 rest/pause

*Hammer Shoulder Iso Press w/ a drop-set*
90x12
80x6 + 2 rest/pause

*Face Pulls*
130x15

_*BICEPS*_
*DB Preacher Curls*
(L)45x9
(R)45x9

*BB Curls w/ a drop-set*
95x8 + 2 rest/pause
85x5 + 2 rest/pause

*Rope Hammer/Cable Curls w/ a drop-set*
110x12 + 2 rest/pause
80x9 + 2 rest/pause

_*TRICEPS*_
*Pushdowns w/ a drop-set*
120x8 + 3 rest/pause
90x8 + 2 rest/pause

*DB Overhead Extensions w/ a drop-set*
100x10
80x8

*Dips w/ a drop-set*
BW+45x8
BWx5 + 2 rest/pause

*w/o time - 16:00*

*CARDIO
Elliptical Rider
20 Minutes
Level 16
Min. 55
Max. 85*

*Legs are feeling extremely tired, might take cardio off tomorrow, as I have Leg day Friday, and want to put good #'s up!!!


----------



## Devlin (Feb 22, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Today - Delts/Biceps/Triceps/Cardio
> 10 Minute Warm-up on bike*
> 
> *DELTS*
> ...



Again all I can say is wow  You are doing fantastic.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 22, 2006)

Thank you Sister Devlin, I appreciate that tremendously!!!


----------



## fUnc17 (Feb 22, 2006)

Still down with the 20 < training sessions. Your nuts, but a good kind of nuts. haha


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 22, 2006)

fUnc17 said:
			
		

> Still down with the 20 < training sessions. Your nuts, but a good kind of nuts. haha


Welcome back Brother FUnc!!! Glad your back my Friend, thanks for the encouragement!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 22, 2006)

fUnc17 said:
			
		

> Your nuts, but a good kind of nuts. haha



Arch, why is this guy talking about your nuts?  

BTW, I notice that your workout took 16 minutes today.     Are you hitting on the hotties?


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 22, 2006)

...just the Archie groupies that Dev also has to fend off w/ the pink DB's...


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 22, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Arch, why is this guy talking about your nuts?
> 
> BTW, I notice that your workout took 16 minutes today.     Are you hitting on the hotties?


  Not sure!!!  
Yeah, I was slacking  








			
				Burner02 said:
			
		

> ...just the Archie groupies that Dev also has to fend off w/ the pink DB's...


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 22, 2006)

Hey all, I was thinking about changing my routine slightly, nothing major to HIT Bigger Body parts on their own seperate day, like this:
Mon-*Chest*/Biceps/Triceps
Wed-*Legs*/Abs
Fri-*Back*/Delts/Traps

What do you all think???


----------



## Luke95 (Feb 22, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hey all, I was thinking about changing my routine slightly, nothing major to HIT Bigger Body parts on their own seperate day, like this:
> Mon-*Chest*/Biceps/Triceps
> Wed-*Legs*/Abs
> Fri-*Back*/Delts/Traps
> ...




What kind've back motions?  I can see legs.... spanning into the back day if you're DL'n.  I dunno if my hammies would be up for that


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 22, 2006)

Luke95 said:
			
		

> What kind've back motions?  I can see legs.... spanning into the back day if you're DL'n.  I dunno if my hammies would be up for that



I agree.....I would do

Back on Monday
Chest on Wednesday 
Legs on Friday 

so you have three days between Back and Legs.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 22, 2006)

Luke95 said:
			
		

> What kind've back motions?  I can see legs.... spanning into the back day if you're DL'n.  I dunno if my hammies would be up for that


Brother Luke, thanks for stoppin by!!! You are correct, and I didn't think, I am spacing my back and legs more now, don't know why I didn't when I threw that up here!!! 



			
				yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I agree.....I would do
> 
> Back on Monday
> Chest on Wednesday
> ...


Again, Excellent advice!!! Didn't think too much when I wrote it down!!! I like your split idea ALOT!!! Do you think the Delt work before would hinder Chest work later???


----------



## Luke95 (Feb 22, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Brother Luke, thanks for stoppin by!!! You are correct, and I didn't think, I am spacing my back and legs more now, don't know why I didn't when I threw that up here!!!



Well.. they are big muscles.. .and you might be able to do it.     I started stretching REALL REALLY well b4 and after legs days.  I can't beleive the difference that makes in my healing!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 22, 2006)

Luke95 said:
			
		

> Well.. they are big muscles.. .and you might be able to do it.     I started stretching REALL REALLY well b4 and after legs days.  I can't beleive the difference that makes in my healing!


So do you like the split Brother YM put up??? Do you think Delt work before Chest would Hinder Chest???


----------



## Luke95 (Feb 22, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> So do you like the split Brother YM put up??? Do you think Delt work before Chest would Hinder Chest???




I guess it depends on how wide you grab the bar   Worth a shot!

The strongest presser I know personally maxes out on the flat press 3x a week.  Goes to show,  I guess you can make anything work for you if you have the right music and drive    And we all know you do Brother Angel.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 22, 2006)

Luke95 said:
			
		

> I guess it depends on how wide you grab the bar   Worth a shot!
> 
> The strongest presser I know personally maxes out on the flat press 3x a week.  Goes to show,  I guess you can make anything work for you if you have the right music and drive    And we all know you do Brother Angel.


Thank you SO much for the encouragement Brother Luke, much appreciated!!! I just might give it a whirl next week!!! Don't want to shake the foundation too much, as I'm @ 12 weeks out from D-Day!!!


----------



## Luke95 (Feb 22, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Thank you SO much for the encouragement Brother Luke, much appreciated!!! I just might give it a whirl next week!!! Don't want to shake the foundation too much, as I'm @ 12 weeks out from D-Day!!!




You'll do terrific


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 22, 2006)

Luke95 said:
			
		

> You'll do terrific


  Thank you my Friend!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 22, 2006)

Wow , look at Angel go    Nice wo !  Changing your wo so you can put up some good numbers , What the heck have you been putting up ?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 22, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Brother Luke, thanks for stoppin by!!! You are correct, and I didn't think, I am spacing my back and legs more now, don't know why I didn't when I threw that up here!!!
> 
> 
> Again, Excellent advice!!! Didn't think too much when I wrote it down!!! I like your split idea ALOT!!! Do you think the Delt work before would hinder Chest work later???



Everyone is different and with low volume workouts I think it would be work well.   I'd rather have my Chest a little weaker than have my lower back give out since I did my leg workout to close to my back workout.....ya know what I mean?   Especially when you are squating 400 +


----------



## Devlin (Feb 22, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I agree.....I would do
> 
> Back on Monday
> Chest on Wednesday
> ...



I vote for this split.  I know I'm not lifting nearly as much as you, but on the days I have done chest after back day, I have notice increases in weight on my chest day.  Go figure


----------



## Kal (Feb 22, 2006)

cant add much to this conversation, since I cant lift a mouse right now, but looking good for your D Day brother.....Just stoping in to say H!!!!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 22, 2006)

things are looking great in here Angel! Always changing things up!  nice numbers on those DB preachers by the way...they are very tough to do!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 23, 2006)

I like the new split, Arch, for what it's worth.

How's next week look for a late lunch sometime?


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 23, 2006)

Archie split looks good.  I agree with the back/chest/legs order.  I wouldn't worry about delts getting in the way of chest b/c you do such low volume.  Not to mention you'll adjust to the workout in a week or two anyhow!


----------



## WantItBad (Feb 23, 2006)

split looks good and keep up the good work have you thought about full body splits since you do such low volume?


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 23, 2006)

*Brother Gary* - Thank you my Friend, I can always count on you!!!  , just tryin to keep my body from figuring out I'm tormenting it, ya know!!!

*Brother YM* - Your right my Friend, thank you for the advice!!!

*Sister Devlin* - Thank you also, very interesting!!! I'll br giving it a go next week!!!

*Brother Kal* - Hey now, your input/advice is just as important to me too my Friend!!! Thanks for the encouragement!!!

*Sister Billie* - Thank you too my Friend!!! Hey, I gotta keep the ole body guessin, right?!!?

*Brother Pylon* - Thank you, I'm definatly gonna give it a shot, starting next week!!! Hmmm, Maybe Wedneday???

*Brother Bolt* - Thank you my Friend, I'll be doing it next week, and I appreciate your input and encouragement too my Friend!!!

*Brother Bad* - Thank you too my Friend!!! I have done full body, and really enjoyed it, but don't want to shake it up too bad just yet before my contest!!!

*NO CARDIO TODAY-LEGS SAID  *

New split and routine will involve Pre-exhausts/drop-sets/static holds, so BRING IT ON!!!


----------



## WantItBad (Feb 23, 2006)

wheres your contest


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 23, 2006)

I don't think you have to worry about shortcutting your chest by doing delts first.  You are doing sets of cable crosses to sort of pre-exhaust the chest anyway.  So, you should be able to push the pecs to failure before your arms/shoulders weaken.  At least that's how I understand it from Mentzer's book.  Certainly, don't depend on my advice though, I'm just a novice with a book


----------



## Pylon (Feb 23, 2006)

I'll pencil you in for Wednesday and check back as it gets closer.


----------



## Devlin (Feb 23, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *NO CARDIO TODAY-LEGS SAID  *
> 
> New split and routine will involve Pre-exhausts/drop-sets/static holds, so BRING IT ON!!!




 Don't know if that good or bad that your legs said  Well regardless a day of rest will do you good.  Looking forward to the new split.


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 23, 2006)

Well, since everything that's needed to be said has been said, I had planned on going with a similar split for the same reasons.  Only difference for me is doing arms with shoulder, since I keep the volume low for them anyways.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 23, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> New split and routine will involve Pre-exhausts/drop-sets/static holds, so BRING IT ON!!!



And I thought your wo's couldn't get anymore intense


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 24, 2006)

*Brother Bad* - It's in St. Louis, Missouri my Friend!!!

*Brother Boiler* - Hey my Friend, I appreciate your advice and input!!! It's just as important to me as everyone elses!!! Good point too!!!  

*Brother Pylon* - Cool, what are you in the mood for  ??? You know it HAS to be Healthy though!!!  

*Sister Devlin* - I hear ya, they are just realy tired feeling right now  !!! And I had leg day today and I wanted to put up a decent w/o, so I skippied the Cardio!!! Thank you for the encouragement!!!

*Brother Nukem* - I hear ya my Friend!!! Best Wishes for you on your new split too!!!

*Brother Gary* -   Ohhhh Yeahhhh, they HAVE to my Friend!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 24, 2006)

*Today Legs/Abs/Cardio
10 minute warm-up on bike*

*LEGS*
*Leg Extensions w/ a drop-set*
205x12
160x8 + 2 rest/pause

*Squats w/ a drop-set*
405x12 1/2  
315x11

*Single Leg Press*
(L)210x10
(R)210x10

*Leg Curls w/ a drop-set*
190x12
155x10

*Stiff-Legged Deads w/ a drop-set*
245x10
185x13

*Seated Calve Raises w/ a drop-set*
180x12
135x9
*These where harder than I thought they would be!!! I know, I'm a wuss!!!

*ABS*
*Nitro Abs w/ a drop-set*
170x23
130x15

*Weighted Bench Crunches (Legs raised in the air and bent)*
55x13

*Hanging Leg Raises*
BW+25x8

*w/o Time - 16:14*

*CARDIO
20 Minutes
Elliptical Rider
Level 16
Min. 60
Max. 85*

Looking Forward to next weeks split, hopin to turn the Intensity up at least a notch or two!!!


----------



## Devlin (Feb 24, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Today Legs/Abs/Cardio
> 10 minute warm-up on bike*
> 
> *LEGS*
> ...



Turn it up a notch or two   I know you can do it.  You posted another great workout  How the legs feeling?


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 24, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Today Legs/Abs/Cardio
> 10 minute warm-up on bike*
> 
> *LEGS*
> ...


You carry a cell phone with *911* programmed when you are doing this, right?


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 24, 2006)

Sheesh , I bet Mike Mentzer couldn't of kept up with you


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 24, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Looking Forward to next weeks split, hopin to turn the Intensity up at least a notch or two!!!



Well I sure hope so.     No more of these sissy workouts.    You've got a contest to prepare for.  


    Looking good, Arch.  What happened on the squats?


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 24, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> What happened on the squats?


Yea whats witht he mad face?  You just squatted like two of me on your shoulders bud!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 24, 2006)

Nice work there, Archie.

I'm also curious on the squats, though.  What were you shooting for?


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 24, 2006)

*Sister Devlin* -    Thank you for the vote of confidence, that means ALOT to me my Friend!!! The legs are DEAD right now, just stretching them and taking it easy and drinking a BUTTLOAD of water!!!

*Brother Boiler* -  , hmmmmmmmm, actually I don't, thats not a bad idea though!!!  

*Brother Gary* - Thanks for that encouragement my Friend!!! I wish!!!  

*Brother Triple* -  , I hear ya my Friend, I'm workin on it!!! Ahh yes, the Squats........................ I was gonna go for a 20 repper, and actually felt fairly strong going into rep 11, thats when this large elephant decided to run from outta the locker room, and plop right down on my shoulders, needless to say, the elephant won, but only after I lifted him for a whopping 1 1/2 reps!!!  

*Brother Bolt* -   , I explained it above my Friend!!!

*Brother Pylon* - Thank you my Friend, much appreciated............ was shooting for a 20 repper, and crashed and burned very abrubtly!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 24, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Well I sure hope so.  No more of these sissy workouts.  You've got a contest to prepare for.


 
NO...he has a contest to WIN!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 25, 2006)

I hate when elephants come from out of nowhere.  How rude can they be!?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 25, 2006)

Nice work AA - especially with the iso exhaustion set BEFORE your compound movement set   

You'll get 405 x 20 soon if you keep this up!!!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 25, 2006)

Yeah, squatting an elephant is tough work.  Ask Dev.  Oh wait, those are horses.  Close enough....


----------



## Devlin (Feb 25, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Yeah, squatting an elephant is tough work.  Ask Dev.  Oh wait, those are horses.  Close enough....



Atleast I haven't had the 1300-1500 lb ones lay on me, only the 700-1000 lb ones


----------



## WantItBad (Feb 25, 2006)

amazing workout im only like 5 hour drive from the louie maybe I'll come watch!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 25, 2006)

*Sister Billie* - I LOVE your attitude, but I am 100% natural, so there will be a difference  , but I aim to please!!!  

*Brother Nukem* - I hear ya, he just ran across the gym and HIT me!!!  

*Brother YM* - Thanks for the vote of confidence my Friend, much appreciated!!! I really enjoy the pre-exhaust thing, in fact I'm prolly moving my squats back to the 3rd exercise on the new routine!!!

*Brother Pylon* -  , I hear ya my Friend!!!

*Sister Devlin* - OMG  , my hats off to you my Friend!!!

*Brother Bad* - Thank you too, hey......... that would be great my Friend, the more the merrier and I think we all are going out to eat afterwards too I believe!!!  

*Got the new routine worked up, will post later after some final "Arch" style touch ups!!!*


----------



## WantItBad (Feb 25, 2006)

i might have missed it somewhere but what are the dates on the show


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 25, 2006)

WantItBad said:
			
		

> i might have missed it somewhere but what are the dates on the show


Not posted yet, but I believe the show will be on May 20th!!!


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 25, 2006)

Arch, you are a beast, workouts look awesome in here as always .


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 26, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Arch, you are a beast, workouts look awesome in here as always .


Thank you BRother Sean, I can only Dream of being a 

 though I appreciate the encouragement!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 26, 2006)

How did the weight in go this morning, Arch?


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 26, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> How did the weight in go this morning, Arch?


  OMG!!! I completely forgot to weigh in  
Too late now, I'll wait till next Friday morning, just before I leave for The Arnold!!!


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 26, 2006)

Heya Arch, I've been searching google for some images while procrastinating on a paper, for references for my next "fun" project. I should start come spring break after I get my drawing/printing room cleared out...

I really like the wing design on this character 

Thought you might be interested in these:


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 26, 2006)

Hey Archie, those pics reminded me, I need you to post your favorite angel artwork for something I'm working on for your show.


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 26, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Hey Archie, those pics reminded me, I need you to post your favorite angel artwork for something I'm working on for your show.



PM me what you're doing Boiler, are you an artist too?


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 27, 2006)

*Brother Sean* - Those are cool, I believe they are Tyreal from Diablo right???

*Brother Boiler* - Do you want a color picture, or black and white??? Can it be any pic I like, or a certain kind??? You have my interest PEAKED!!!


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 27, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Brother Sean* - Those are cool, I believe they are Tyreal from Diablo right???


Hahaha, yes I'm suprised you actually know... and... screw tripod...


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 27, 2006)

*Today - Back/Delts/Traps/Cardio
10 minute warm-up on bike*

*BACK*
*Straight Arm Pushdown*
100x12 Holding last rep for 15 count

*CG Pullups w/ a drop-set*
-70x6
-120x7 Holding last rep for a 15 count

*Deads AngelStyle*
345x8/8 shrugs

*Bent Over Rows w/ a drop-set*
235x8
225x6 Holding last rep for a 15 count

*DELTS*
*Side DB Laterals w/ a drop-set*
45x6
30x12 Holding last rep for a 10 count

*Standing DB Presses w/ a drop-set*
70x9
55x8 Holding last rep for a 10 count

*Face Pulls*
140x12 Holding last rep for a 15 count

*TRAPS*
*DB Shrugs w/ a drop-set*
105x12
90x8 Holding last rep for a 10 count

*Upright Rows w/ Rope/Cable*
110x12 Holding last rep for a 15 count

*w/o Time - 15:11*

*CARDIO
Elliptical Rider
20 Minutes
Level 16
Min. 55
Max. 95*

My legs are really feeling it, maybe I need to stretch more!!!


----------



## WantItBad (Feb 27, 2006)

close grip pull ups with 120 hanging OMG seriously unreal...........15 seconds on the  end and hold it  amazing dude


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 27, 2006)

WantItBad said:
			
		

> close grip pull ups with 120 hanging OMG seriously unreal...........15 seconds on the  end and hold it  amazing dude


OMG no, thats -120 my Friend, Sorry to dissapoint you!!! I SUCK at pullups so I do the assisted kind!!! Man, now I feel like crap!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 27, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Brother Boiler* - Do you want a color picture, or black and white??? Can it be any pic I like, or a certain kind??? You have my interest PEAKED!!!



Just something you like.  Don't get too excited, it's nothing great and grand.  Just a little something for all the IM Members that show up for Archie Mania! to take home.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 27, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Just something you like.  Don't get too excited, it's nothing great and grand.  Just a little something for all the IM Members that show up for Archie Mania! to take home.


I'm sure it'll be Great my Friend, just the fact that you put some thought and effort into it makes it Incredible to me Brother Boiler!!!


----------



## WantItBad (Feb 27, 2006)

My bad playa....still a amazing w/o though


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 27, 2006)

WantItBad said:
			
		

> My bad playa....still a amazing w/o though


Thank you my Friend!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 27, 2006)

Great job, once again


----------



## WantItBad (Feb 27, 2006)

oh i need a hotel close to the show any names of places for me


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 27, 2006)

WantItBad said:
			
		

> oh i need a hotel close to the show any names of places for me


The guys I used to work for in St. Lou get a great rate at the studio suites.  I'm going to see if I can book a few rooms for anyone interested when the show gets closer.  Last time I stayed there, it was $34.95 a night and you get a stovetop and fridge + some dishes in your room.  I can keep you posted if you would like.  That place is at the intersection of I-70 and Lindbergh if you want to look it up on a map.  I don't know where Archie's show is, but that isn't too far from anywhere in St. Louis.


----------



## WantItBad (Feb 27, 2006)

ok i have  no idea on streets lol im from madison wi.....lol but thanks ya keep me posted


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 27, 2006)

Nice wo Angel  

LOL at WantItBad , I use to think the same thing


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 27, 2006)

*Brother Boiler 1* - Thank you my Friend, mucho appreciated!!!

*Brother Bad* - Looks like Brother Boiler has things well in control!!!

*Brother Boiler 2* - That sounds Great my Friend!!! The show will be at Pattonville High School, on McKelvey Rd, just off of the Rock Road and Highway 270!!! Does that area ring a bell???

*Brother Gary* - Thank you too my Friend, I appreciate that!!! Used to, heck sometimes I still do


----------



## Devlin (Feb 27, 2006)

You are posting amazing workouts.  You mention stretching...I strongly suggest it.  I've noticed a huge difference in how my legs feel and even how the upper body feels when I stretch.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 27, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> You are posting amazing workouts.  You mention stretching...I strongly suggest it.  I've noticed a huge difference in how my legs feel and even how the upper body feels when I stretch.


Thank you my Friend, appreciate the encouraging words!!! I kinda stretch, but never consistantly, and I wonder if thats leading to my legs feeling really fatigued   So I will be stretching every day from here on out, thanks for the heads up my Friend, looking forward to meeting you, hope you feel better soon!!!


----------



## Devlin (Feb 27, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Thank you my Friend, appreciate the encouraging words!!! I kinda stretch, but never consistantly, and I wonder if thats leading to my legs feeling really fatigued   So I will be stretching every day from here on out, thanks for the heads up my Friend, looking forward to meeting you, hope you feel better soon!!!




 Shame on you.  You need to stretch.  I admit I don't stretch before working out, but I do during my workouts and after (usually in the sauna).  

I'm also really looking forward to meeting you, that's one of the reason I don't have the time to be sick and need to recover ASAP.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 27, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> *Shame on you.  You need to stretch*.  I admit I don't stretch before working out, but I do during my workouts and after (usually in the sauna).
> 
> I'm also really looking forward to meeting you, that's one of the reason I don't have the time to be sick and need to recover ASAP.




 I know!!! I used to stretch ALL the time when I kick-boxed, but havn't really much lately!!! I will definatly start again!!!


----------



## Devlin (Feb 27, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I know!!! I used to stretch ALL the time when I kick-boxed, but havn't really much lately!!! I will definatly start again!!!



I love that smiley.  GLad to hear you will start stretching, it will help as I'm sure you know.


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 27, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I know!!! I used to stretch ALL the time when I kick-boxed, but havn't really much lately!!! I will definatly start again!!!



You better stretch or else I'll stick you on one of these...


----------



## WantItBad (Feb 27, 2006)

I really wanna try your style of training in a few weeks can you help me set it up?


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 28, 2006)

Wow, awesome w/o's Angel. I feel bad I've been missing them, I always liked seeing what your doing. I'm thinking of possible moving towards something like this after a few months as my time becomes more limited. Your definately a advocate for it.

Aren't you competing soon?


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 28, 2006)

*Sister Devlin* - Oh yeah, I'm definatly going back to stretching, legs are really tight lately!!! 

*Brother Nukem* -  , that might not be such a bad thing!!!  

*Brother Bad* - THats cool my Friend, would love to help you  Take a look at BRother Boilers journal, thats prolly what I would suggest at first, unless you want a FullBody routine!!! Of which I have several!!!  

*Brother Rocco* - Hey my Friend, Thank you so much, always appreciate hearing from you and your encouragement!!! How are things with you??? Considering going back to HIT huh? SWEET!!!  
My contest is around May 20th I believe, still not posted yet!!! 


*CARDIO
45 Minutes
Elliptical Rider
Level 15/16
Min. 65
Max. 90*


----------



## WantItBad (Feb 28, 2006)

sweet cardio.....also i look over at boilers journal and i like his set up what %'s do i used for the lifts and waht rep ranges should i being trying to hit? im so lost on that style of training all help is needed over in DOING IT


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 28, 2006)

WantItBad said:
			
		

> sweet cardio.....also i look over at boilers journal and i like his set up what %'s do i used for the lifts and waht rep ranges should i being trying to hit? im so lost on that style of training all help is needed over in DOING IT


Thank you my Friend!!! No %'s BRother Bad, you pick a weight that makes you fail (Positive) around 8-12 for Upper body, and 10-15 for Lower!!! Ask away my Friend, I will gladly help!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 28, 2006)

I'll be on a cruise May 20th. I'll stop and think of you  HIT is a viable option soon in the future, we'll see.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 28, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> I'll be on a cruise May 20th. I'll stop and think of you  HIT is a viable option soon in the future, we'll see.


Awesome. where are you Cruisen to???
HIT will be here if you want it my Friend!!!


----------



## Devlin (Feb 28, 2006)

For having tight legs, you still maintained your level of cardio  How in the world do you do it


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 28, 2006)

Cardio Man strikes again


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 28, 2006)

Looking good in here


----------



## WantItBad (Mar 1, 2006)

ok i got my HIT in my journal tell me waht you think


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 1, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> OMG no, thats -120 my Friend, Sorry to dissapoint you!!! I SUCK at pullups so I do the assisted kind!!! Man, now I feel like crap!!!


yeah...you're such a disappointment....with your 405 lb squats for 12 reps...I just did that with a measley 225 this morning...pick up the pace, man....


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 1, 2006)

Heya big guy lookin good!

Cardio is lookin better then ever!!


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 1, 2006)

OK People, here is the deal on the rooms.  They have gone up a little in price to $49.95/night.  They are at the Studio Suites in Bridgeton, which is real close to Archies Comp.  They have a fridge, stovetop and microwave and there is a TGI Fridays in walking distance.  I can block a group of rooms once the date is set and I know who will need them.  So think about it and let me know.  In the mean time, I'll try and beat them down on the price. I enjoy doing this because, being on the sales side of things, people are always doing it to me!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 1, 2006)

*Sister Devlin* - I keep telling myself I don't want to dissapoint anyone who is coming to my show!!! BUT, if you notice I had to turn it down to 15, I just couldn't keep my minimum up!!! They are SO tight today, and I have cardio in the am!!!  

*Brother Gary* - LOL, Thank you my Friend, but I believe the crown is yours!!!  

*Brother Boiler 1* - Thank you my Friend, I would hate if I dissapointed anyone!!! 

*Brother Bad* - I will be right over my Friend!!!

*Brother Burner* -   Thank you my Friend, I needed that!!!

*Brother Bolt* - Thank you too my Friend, much appreciated, but it is really getting Tough for me, now is when the "Mental" edge comes into play!!! And believe me, I'm pretty Mental  

*Brother Boiler 2* - You are Incredible my Friend, Thank you SO much for helping out!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 1, 2006)

*Today - Chest/Biceps/Triceps/Cardio
10 Minute warm-up on bike*

*CHEST*
*Pec Dec w/ a static hold*
205x13 held last rep for a 15 count

*Flat DB Press w/ a drop set and static hold*
80x10
70x6 held last rep for a 15 count

*Incline Iso Hammer Press w/ a drop-set and static hold*
105x7 
90x7 held last rep for a 10 count 
 went down in these by 2 reps on both

*Dips*
BW+25x6 + 2 forced negatives

*BICEPS*
*DB Preacher Curls*
(L)45x10 + 2 forced reps
(R)45x10 + 2 forced reps

*BB Straight Bar Curls w/ a drop set*
95x9 + 1 rest/pause
85x5 + 3 rest/pause

*Rope/Cable Hammer Curls w/ a drop-set and static hold*
120x8 1/2
90x6 held last rep for a 10 count

*TRICEPS*
*Pushdowns w/ a drop-set and static hold*
120x12
90x10 held last rep for a 10 count

*Standing DB Overhead Extensions w/ a drop-set*
100x11
80x9

*Dips w/ a drop-set*
BW+45x8
BWx6 + 2 forced negatives

*W/O Time - 16:48*

*CARDIO
20 Minutes
Elliptical Rider
Level 15/16
Min. 65
Max. 90*


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 1, 2006)

Dips twice? And more reps with more weight at the end of the workout?


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 1, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Dips twice? And more reps with more weight at the end of the workout?


Dips for chest are with arms wider and extended out, Dips for Tri's are with arms closer to body (ALOT easier for Tri's than Chest)


----------



## Pylon (Mar 1, 2006)

yikers.  Nice work, Archie!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 1, 2006)

great wo Angel !



> Standing DB Overhead Extensions w/ a drop-set
> 100x11
> 80x9


Do you wear a hard hat ?


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 1, 2006)

Good workout, Archie.  Man I hope the news about your show isn't true.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 1, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Good workout, Archie.  Man I hope the news about your show isn't true.


Whoa Whoa what news?!?


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 1, 2006)

Archi great looking workout my friend!

Your really kickin ass right now and stick to it....mental bull $hit your to strong for that.  I want nothing but the best for you so i dont have a problem setting you straight and telling you when your wrong and when you say its getting tuff I will call you on that and say nay nay!  its only tuff if you let it....now is when you need to dig deep and kick some ass!  Just think if you slack now its gives the other guys an edge on you....you need to take that edge you have right now and make em all pay!  You want 1st....second is simply the first loser so keep that drive you have had thus far and harness it....keep it...and use it to your advantage.  You have one thing most don't.....the drive for perfection....and me keeping you going through the hard times


----------



## WantItBad (Mar 1, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Good workout, Archie.  Man I hope the news about your show isn't true.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 1, 2006)

WantItBad said:
			
		

>


I read in another journal the show me's where cancled....not trying to hear that right now...so not kewl!

Arch you better update me before i leave for work tomorow (11:30am) or I'm gonna be making my girl check in here for results


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 2, 2006)

http://members.tripod.com/~sugarft888/index-5.html

hmm, i was wrong the angel in this pic is a girl n done by N.A.NOEL her angel page at her site. enjoy 

http://www.nanoel.com/Controller?action=category&category=1


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 2, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Archi great looking workout my friend!
> 
> Your really kickin ass right now and stick to it....mental bull $hit your to strong for that. I want nothing but the best for you so i dont have a problem setting you straight and telling you when your wrong and when you say its getting tuff I will call you on that and say nay nay! its only tuff if you let it....now is when you need to dig deep and kick some ass! Just think if you slack now its gives the other guys an edge on you....you need to take that edge you have right now and make em all pay! You want 1st....second is simply the first loser so keep that drive you have had thus far and harness it....keep it...and use it to your advantage. You have one thing most don't.....the drive for perfection....and me keeping you going through the hard times


 
DAMN...this even got me pumped up!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 2, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> DAMN...this even got me pumped up!!!!!!!!!!


No doubt.  I hope he had a towell handy to wipe the spit off the screen when he was finished typing.  Nice Pep Talk Dead


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 2, 2006)

Hello all and Thank you all, I'm still in the process of finding out whats going on!!! i have made SEVERAL calls to the promotoer, and none of which have gotten a response!!! i hope it's not cancelled, but if for some reason it is, I will IMMEDIATLY begin searching for another show, I am dissapointed and even sad, but I will not stop, I WILL be beter, and I WILL succeed!!! Again I appreciate EVERYONE who has supported and encouraged me, I am sorry things are not looking good right now!!! I will be gone all weekend, I'm going to The Arnold Classic, so I will be driven even harder by the time the weekend is over!!! Hope you all have a GREAT weekend!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 2, 2006)

Okay, I just got off the phone with Powerhouse Gym, they are a HUGE promoter/supporter for the Show-Me's, and the lady said it's not written in stone, but that she thinks that they have just moved it to June 17th, keep your fingers crossed, I am!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 2, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Okay, I just got off the phone with Powerhouse Gym, they are a HUGE promoter/supporter for the Show-Me's, and the lady said it's not written in stone, but that she thinks that they have just moved it to June 17th, keep your fingers crossed, I am!!!


That's good news for you Arch.  If it falls through, there is one here in Ann Arbor, MI on May 20.  St. Louis to Detroit is a cheap ticket and you know you have a place to stay.


----------



## Devlin (Mar 2, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Okay, I just got off the phone with Powerhouse Gym, they are a HUGE promoter/supporter for the Show-Me's, and the lady said it's not written in stone, but that she thinks that they have just moved it to June 17th, keep your fingers crossed, I am!!!



 So even more time to prep. You should really kick ass then.  See you saturday, most likely late morning


----------



## dougnukem (Mar 2, 2006)

Dang people, with their cancellations.  Don't make me come up there and set them straight!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 2, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> DAMN...this even got me pumped up!!!!!!!!!!





			
				boilermaker said:
			
		

> No doubt.  I hope he had a towell handy to wipe the spit off the screen when he was finished typing.  Nice Pep Talk Dead


 

You should hear me when I train people....no one gets a better workout then when I put them through one!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 2, 2006)

Heya bud glad they aren't sux they put it back so far.  No worries still no reason to slack...you have 4 extra weeks to cut up even more!  I WANT STRIATIONS AND VEINS IN YOUR ABS!!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 3, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> I WANT STRIATIONS AND VEINS IN YOUR ASS!!!!


 
I will also be checking personally for this


----------



## Devlin (Mar 3, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I will also be checking personally for this



I can check his progress personally tomorrow


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 3, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I will also be checking personally for this


----------



## WantItBad (Mar 3, 2006)

whoa i missed alot in the day ive been gone anyway....best wish playa arch


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 3, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> I can check his progress personally tomorrow


be careful...I've heard he also likes to show off by crushing walnuts with his butt cheeks....

Was'sup, archie! Sounds that if this comp doesn't workout....u will get to do another...

AND....u get to meet Dev! (TAKE PICS!)


----------



## Pylon (Mar 3, 2006)

Hey Arch....

I talked to the owner at my gym, who knows Lester pretty well, and he had not heard about it being cancelled (and he is training someone for it.)  He said he would call Lester and get an answer.  He also said if it Lester wasn't going to do it, they would find someone else to run it.  (I got the impression he thinks Lester bowing out could be a really good thing anyway.)  I'll let you know what I hear.


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 3, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> I can check his progress personally tomorrow


 
Make sure you get a good booty pic to hold me over until May  remember, us girls gotta look out for one another!!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 3, 2006)

Py said he wears thongs...so u might be in good luck...oops...I wasn't supposed to say that..was I?


----------



## Pylon (Mar 3, 2006)

Not thongs, flip flops.


----------



## Devlin (Mar 3, 2006)

OK so I'll be looking for a hot guy in a thong wearing flip flops.  That shouldn't be too hard to find


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 3, 2006)

When are you all going to be at the AC? I think I'm actually going to be going Sunday instead of Saturday.


----------



## Devlin (Mar 5, 2006)

Hope you and your dad enjoyed the remainder of the Arnold and had a safe trip back home.  It was great to finally meet you.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 5, 2006)

Hey Angel  

Finally scored  HIT the MM way .  Looked at Barnes&Noble in Springfield a couple of weeks ago and they didn't have any.  Today in Columbia they had that one and The wisdom of . 
Was hoping to get it from Wal-Mart cos it was only $12 there but naturally they are out of stock .
Been forever since I've read a book. Hope I remember how .


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 5, 2006)

Hello everyone, just got back from the Arnold, AMAZING time!!! Got to meet Sister Devlin, It was excellent to meet and talk to you!!! You really need to do a contest, you looked Great!!! Sory we didn't spend more time, Hope you had a Great time there!!!
Brother Sean, I was there this morning, but left around 9 in the morning, sorry we couldn't hook up!!!
Brother Gary, cool, let me know what you think about the book(s)!!!

Okay, I got an e-mail from the promoter that does the Show-Me's, and he has the dates tenitivly (sp) for June 17th!!! So it looks good in that regards!!! As soon as it's posted in stone, I'll post it here!!!

I also talked to my trainer, he sat down with me this weekend while we where at the Arnold, and my w/o routine is gonna change, I will be doing FullBody 3 times a week, I'm excited, and nervous, but I will do what I have to do!!!

Hope you all had a great weekend, now I have to go and unwind, get my routine ready, and spend some time w/ my family!!!


----------



## Devlin (Mar 5, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hello everyone, just got back from the Arnold, AMAZING time!!! Got to meet Sister Devlin, It was excellent to meet and talk to you!!! You really need to do a contest, you looked Great!!! Sory we didn't spend more time, Hope you had a Great time there!!!









 Thank you, but after seeing the "competition" walking around I have a lot of work to do.  Maybe one day. I had a great time there and I'm very glad I made the trip; it was well worth it.



			
				Archangel said:
			
		

> Okay, I got an e-mail from the promoter that does the Show-Me's, and he has the dates tenitivly (sp) for June 17th!!! So it looks good in that regards!!! As soon as it's posted in stone, I'll post it here!!!



That date works into my work schedule a lot better than the May date.  



			
				Archangle said:
			
		

> I also talked to my trainer, he sat down with me this weekend while we where at the Arnold, and my w/o routine is gonna change, I will be doing FullBody 3 times a week, I'm excited, and nervous, but I will do what I have to do!!!



Kewl looking forward to seeing this new workout.


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 5, 2006)

Hey Arch, glad you had a great time and I'm glad your show is still on.  That date is going to cause a problem for me, though.  My dad's birthday is the 17th and Father's Day is that Sunday.  Bummer, I was really hoping to be there and cheer you on.


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 5, 2006)

Ah, I gotcha, my friends and I didn't get down there until about 2pm, so we just walked around the expo for a couple hours... How bout those Redline girls


----------



## WantItBad (Mar 5, 2006)

June 17th i wont be able to make it....im in a wedding in california


----------



## Pylon (Mar 5, 2006)

That is an odd date, but I should be there either way.

Glad you had a good time.  Any pics to share?


----------



## Pylon (Mar 5, 2006)

Oh, BTW, who won?


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 5, 2006)

*Sister Devlin* - Nah, don't look at them, I honestly feel you'd do Great!!! You where a highlight to my day also!!! Glad that date works better for you!!!

*Brother Boiler* - Oh man, No way this is happening!!! I am seriously bummed my Friend, maybe they will move the date to the 24th!!!

*Brother Sean* - Wish we coulv'e met, maybe next time my Friend, as I plan to go Every year!!! The Redline girls where  , I'll give you that!!!

*Brother Bad* - Oh man, this thing is falling apart!!!

*Brother Pylon* - It is, it's on a saturday at least!!! I hope you can make it, this thing is starting to become a nightmare!!! Dexter Jackson won for the 2nd time in a row!!! But my boy Branch Warren took 2nd, will be interesting to see the showdown next year as well!!!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 5, 2006)

Sorry I missed you ARCH... - 

Though I managed to bump into Pfunk & GG
three days in a row...

You should have come over to the Olympic lifting events -


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 5, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Sorry I missed you ARCH... -
> 
> Though I managed to bump into Pfunk & GG
> three days in a row...
> ...


Me too!!!  
I missed them this year, met them last year, Great people!!!
I was over at the Right side of the stage for the Strongman stuff almost all day Saturday, did you see the guy DL 1000 pounds???


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 5, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Me too!!!
> I missed them this year, met them last year, Great people!!!
> I was over at the Right side of the stage for the Strongman stuff almost all day Saturday, did you see the guy DL 1000 pounds???


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 5, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

>


It was a new Worlds Record!!! I about HIT the floor, he was done with all his lifts, but wanted to try it for the fans........................ I watched in utter amazement!!!


----------



## Devlin (Mar 5, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Sorry I missed you ARCH... -
> 
> Though I managed to bump into Pfunk & GG
> three days in a row...
> ...



 What am I chopped liver    



			
				Archangel said:
			
		

> I was over at the Right side of the stage for the Strongman stuff almost all day Saturday, did you see the guy DL 1000 pounds???



Oh I should have called you before the bench press session, I scored a prime spot just to the left of the camera that was on the platform facing center stage.  Pretty much clear view the entire time since there was only seats in front of the platform.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 5, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> What am I chopped liver
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I should have called you before the bench press session, I scored a prime spot just to the left of the camera that was on the platform facing center stage.  Pretty much clear view the entire time since there was only seats in front of the platform.


  Yeah, that wouldv'e been Great!!! How did you like the show??? Maybe next year you can go all weekend, and we can talk more!!! Again, it was Great to meet and talk to you!!!


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 5, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Brother Sean* - Wish we coulv'e met, maybe next time my Friend, as I plan to go Every year!!! The Redline girls where  , I'll give you that!!!



Hey, at least it gives me another year to get huge before I meet you


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 5, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Hey, at least it gives me another year to get huge before I meet you


  You and me both my Friend!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 5, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I also talked to my trainer, he sat down with me this weekend while we where at the Arnold, and my w/o routine is gonna change, I will be doing FullBody 3 times a week, I'm excited, and nervous, but I will do what I have to do!!!



Is the new workout still going to be HIT style?  Sounds like you had a great time at the Arnold.


----------



## Devlin (Mar 5, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Yeah, that wouldv'e been Great!!! How did you like the show??? Maybe next year you can go all weekend, and we can talk more!!! Again, it was Great to meet and talk to you!!!



I'll put it this way, this morning I considered driving back up until I looked at the time.  However, next year I plan to spend the weekend up there.  My boss is just gonna have to deal with me taking off and my dogs will have to go to "bed and biscuits inn."

I had a great time, just didn't have enough time there yesterday to enjoy everything.  Next year will be different


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 5, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Is the new workout still going to be HIT style?  Sounds like you had a great time at the Arnold.


Yes, HIT with a twist!!! Will be focusing more on the compound movements than the secondary lifts, you know!!! Weights will prolly stay the same or go down he told me, my "Growing muscle" is over, now I am simply maintaining it while cutting fat!!! Also cardio will increase to 30 minutes after weights, and 45-60 on non-lifting days!!! He told me to take off tomorrow, so I can mentally prepare myself..................... 
Had a GREAT time at the Arnold, maybe you can go next year???


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 5, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> I'll put it this way, this morning I considered driving back up until I looked at the time.  However, next year I plan to spend the weekend up there.  My boss is just gonna have to deal with me taking off and my dogs will have to go to "bed and biscuits inn."
> 
> I had a great time, just didn't have enough time there yesterday to enjoy everything.  Next year will be different


  Looking forward to it already!!! I also HIGHLY suggest getting the VIP tickets, Great seats and tickets to everything!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 5, 2006)

Here is the link to the Show-Mes for anyone interested, it should be posted for this year soon according to what the Promoter e-mailed me!!!
http://www.thecaveman.com/show.htm


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 5, 2006)

Sounds like a great time was had by all.  I don't know why I didn't think to go.  Columbus is only about 220 miles from my house I'll have to try and work it in next year.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 5, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Brother Gary, *cool, let me know what you think about the book(s)!!!



Warning , Warning, Brain overload !!!  10 chapters down ! My head hurts . I think I read to failure  

 

Lots of stuff seems to apply to me. LOL  But then I'm sure I could find things that apply to me in almost anything. Does that make me like a hypochondriac or something ?  

Back to the grindstone.

OK 11 chapters down.  Looks to like it requires a wo partner to get the full effect of this type training . Yes ? No?


----------



## WantItBad (Mar 5, 2006)

I am goin next year for sure...to the aronld that is


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 6, 2006)

'morning!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 6, 2006)

*Brother Boiler* - Would be a Great thing to do next year, it's a Fantastic event!!! I will be there, it's an annual thing with my Father and I!!!

*Brother Gary* - Your killing me, "Reading to Failure" LOL!!! Looking forward to seeing your routine my Friend!!! I w/o alone, and I don't have a spotter, maybe you can find a substitute exercise, or something, you have a cage right? Set your pins and Rock-n-Roll it!!! The hardest part for me was the actual "Doing" 1 more rep when I thought I was done, Very "Mental" training imo!!!

*Brother Bad* - Great, we will have to meet then my Friend!!!

*Brother Burner* - Afternoon!!!

My routine will consist of the Compound movements for the Big bodyparts, and keeping the secondary work down to a minimum!!!

Ex:
*Workout A*
Legs-Squats - 2 sets
Back-Rack Deads(AngelStyle) - 2 sets
Chest-Inc. Presses - 2 sets
Delts-Overhead Presses - 2 sets
Traps-DB Shrugs - 1 set
Biceps-BB Curl - 1 set, Hammer Curls - 1 set
Triceps-Dips - 1 set, Pushdowns - 1 set
Abs-Nitro Abs - 1 set

*Workout B*
Legs - Leg Presses x 2-3
Back - Pullups x 2-3
Chest - Incline BB Benches x 2-3
Abs - Hanging Leg Raises x 2

I will be alternating these 2 routines!!!
This is not set in stone, I might decide to do 1 set of something else, but the volume will be low, reps are to be high, 8-12 for Upper body movements, and 10-15 for Lower Body movements!!!

Again, this is just a template, I can do 2-3 different exercises for 1 set if I choose, hope this is explained well enough for you all, I tend to ramble!!!


----------



## Devlin (Mar 6, 2006)

I think I got it  Looks interesting.  How do you think you will like the higher reps?


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 6, 2006)

'evening!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 6, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> I think I got it  Looks interesting.  *How do you think you will like the higher reps?*


  Not sure, will find out rather quickly though!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 6, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> 'evening!


WHats up BRother Burner!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 6, 2006)

just keeping busy. Had to leave here to go to the house inspection, now back.Am gonna have to stay late to makeup my hours.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 6, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> just keeping busy. Had to leave here to go to the house inspection, now back.Am gonna have to stay late to makeup my hours.


Thats a bummer, but hopefully it'll all work out for you my Friend!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 6, 2006)

So, what did your trainer have to say about your progress?  Was he happy with the version of Arch Madness that you have going on?


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 6, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> So, what did your trainer have to say about your progress?  Was he happy with the version of Arch Madness that you have going on?


  But he never is, thats what makes him good, ya know!!!  
He was pleased, but didn't dwell on it


----------



## WantItBad (Mar 6, 2006)

new pics are up archie


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 6, 2006)

WantItBad said:
			
		

> new pics are up archie


On my way!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 6, 2006)

Angel ,
posted a "mock up " of a wo in my journal. can you give it a look ? Thanks !


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 6, 2006)

So wait is it the show-me's on may 21 of is it june 17?


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 7, 2006)

*Brother Gary* - on my way my Friend!!!

*Brother Bolt* - Thats an old date from 2005, hasn't posted new date yet!!! The promoter e-mailed me saying he had the date of June 17th scheduled for the Show-Me's, but to keep checking the website and when it's in stone, he'll post it!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 7, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Brother Bolt* - Thats an old date from 2005, hasn't posted new date yet!!! The promoter e-mailed me saying he had the date of June 17th scheduled for the Show-Me's, but to keep checking the website and when it's in stone, he'll post it!!!


Gotcha just let us know!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 7, 2006)

glad to hear that it's still on for you!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 7, 2006)

*Brother Bolt* - Will do my Friend!!!

*Brother Burner* - Me too my Friend!!!

*Cardio
45 Minutes
Elliptical Rider
Level 15
Min. 70
Max. 90*


----------



## Devlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Brother Bolt* - Will do my Friend!!!
> 
> *Brother Burner* - Me too my Friend!!!
> 
> ...



Killer cardio is back  and I see you increased the min rpm's


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 7, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Killer cardio is back  and I see you increased the min rpm's


  Have to, ALOT of work to be done yet!!! I'm so terrified I'll dissapoint everyone who comes to my show!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 7, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Have to, ALOT of work to be done yet!!! I'm so terrified I'll dissapoint everyone who comes to my show!!!



I don't see that happening !  Sick Cardio bud


----------



## Pylon (Mar 7, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Have to, ALOT of work to be done yet!!! I'm so terrified I'll dissapoint everyone who comes to my show!!!



If you do, I'll never speak to you again.

Wait...I'm not sure which direction that would motivate you to go in.  Nevermind.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 7, 2006)

*Brother Gary* - Thanks for the vote of confidence my Friend!!!

*Brother Pylon* -     Thank you too my Friend!!!


----------



## Devlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Have to, ALOT of work to be done yet!!! I'm so terrified I'll dissapoint everyone who comes to my show!!!



You could not disappoint us.  We know how hard you have worked and you will have succedded just by competing.


----------



## WantItBad (Mar 7, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> You could not disappoint us. We know how hard you have worked and you will have succedded just by competing.




i agree!


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 7, 2006)

I agree with all of the above...but if it works as a motivator to make you work harder....go with it


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 8, 2006)

Nice job, Archie


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 8, 2006)

*Sister Devlin* - Thank you my Friend, I appreciate that!!!

*Brother Bad* - Thank you too!!!

*Sister Billie* - Oh believe me, it does!!! Thank you for the support!!!

*Brother Boiler* - My Friend, thank you!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 8, 2006)

*Today - Break in for FullBody routine
10 Minute Warm-up on bike*

*Squats*
315x12 ATF (15 second rest)
315x6 ATF

*Pullups*
-70x8 (15 second rest)
-70x4 w/static hold for 10 count on last rep

*Incline Hammer Press*
105 (each side) x13 (15 second rest)
105x6 w/static hold for 10 count on last rep

*DB Shrugs*
110x9 (15 second rest)
110x5 w/static hold for 10 count on last rep

*DB Standing Presses*
70x11 (15 second rest)
70x5 1/2 w/static hold for 10 count on last rep

*Hammer Rope Curls*
120x11 (15 second rest)
120x7 w/static hold for 10 count on last rep

*Dips*
BW+45x9 (15 second rest)
BW+45x4 w/static hold for 10 count on last rep

*Nitro Abs*
180x20 (15 second rest)
180x11 w/static hold for 10 count on last rep

*w/o time = 12:00*

*Cardio
30 Minutes
Elliptical Rider
Level 15
Min. 65
Max. 90*

Not really happy with todays w/o, Went lighter on some stuff today, just kinda feelin my way around w/ the new routine!!! Might not be doing it exactly like this, just breaking myself in and talking w/ Trainer tonite!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 8, 2006)

Great workout, Archie.  On your rope cable hammers, where do you do the static hold.  I forgot to do it today on mine.  Seems like there isn't much resistance at the top of the rep, though that is where full contraction would be, right?


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 8, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Great workout, Archie.  On your rope cable hammers, where do you do the static hold.  I forgot to do it today on mine. * Seems like there isn't much resistance at the top of the rep, though that is where full contraction would be, right*?


Thats where I do mine, but I stand back from the rack, so I'm pulling out before I pull up, constant tension!!!  (Hope that makes sense)
Thank you my Friend for the compliment!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 8, 2006)

Workout is looking good, Arch.    A little bit different squatting ATF, isn't it?


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 8, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Workout is looking good, Arch.    A little bit different squatting ATF, isn't it?


  ALOT different, I thought breaking parallel was tough, holy smokes!!! Thanks for the compliment my Friend!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 8, 2006)

How many cals are you pounding down a day, Archie?


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 8, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> How many cals are you pounding down a day, Archie?


Between 2200-2600, depending on what day (weights/cardio)
ALL food too I might add!!! No Protein shakes anymore, strictly food!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 8, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Between 2200-2600, depending on what day (weights/cardio)
> ALL food too I might add!!! No Protein shakes anymore, strictly food!!!


That sure doesn't seem like much for a guy of your size.  Hope you are enjoying every bite.


----------



## Devlin (Mar 8, 2006)

Great workout.  I'm sure the next one will be even better now that you have felt your way around.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 8, 2006)

*Brother Boiler* - THis is a Hard cut my Friend, so I'm being pretty aggressive!!! I enjoy it though, believe me!!! LOL!!!

*Sister Devlin* - Thank you, just wait till you see whats in store, OMG!!!


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 8, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Between 2200-2600, depending on what day (weights/cardio)
> ALL food too I might add!!! No Protein shakes anymore, strictly food!!!



Wow... You're eating less than me and we're BOTH cutting, not to mention you're a lot bigger.

Nice w/o Arch


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 8, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Wow... You're eating less than me and we're BOTH cutting, not to mention you're a lot bigger.
> 
> Nice w/o Arch


  How much you taking in???


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 8, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> How much you taking in???



Probably around 3000 or so, maybe as much as 3400 some days.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 8, 2006)

Heres the formula I use :
 20-25 Kcals x (bodyweight / 2.2) = Kcals for weight loss!!!

What one do you use???


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 8, 2006)

I use the formula of eating less each meal, and checking what I weigh each week... If it doesn't go down, I need to eat less 

That formula you use can't take into account activity level and metabolism, I don't believe.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 8, 2006)

Nice wo Angel  

and colorful too ... red/blue = push/pull ?


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 8, 2006)

Hey bud lookin good!

Those cals seem about right this close to contest time....the actual cals wont be changingmuch ussually just the macros switch around.

As for the kcal calculation....I've never seen that one and it doesn't seem take into consideration per se but you and most who find it are educated enough to form the calculations themselves and figure it out. Obviously it is from riss b/c its in kilo's....2.2  and it is just a simple multiplication of calories per lb of bodyweight.


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 8, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Hey bud lookin good!
> 
> Those cals seem about right this close to contest time....the actual cals wont be changingmuch ussually just the macros switch around.
> 
> As for the kcal calculation....I've never seen that one and it doesn't seem take into consideration per se but you and most who find it are educated enough to form the calculations themselves and figure it out. Obviously it is from riss b/c its in kilo's....2.2 and it is just a simple multiplication of calories per lb of bodyweight.



Always count on the "nerd" to tear about and explain the formula


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 9, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Today - Break in for FullBody routine
> 10 Minute Warm-up on bike*
> 
> *Squats*
> ...



Damn AA - you did ALL THIS in 12 minutes .... You're an animal!   Are you still using slow tempo (4/1/2)??


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 9, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Always count on the "nerd" to tear about and explain the formula


----------



## WantItBad (Mar 9, 2006)

amazing workouts as usual!


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 9, 2006)

nice weight on those rope curls!! I did those today also...a whopping 60 pounds..


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 9, 2006)

What y'all don't undestand is that archie is working out for me too...


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 9, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> What y'all don't undestand is that archie is working out for me too...



Hope you're getting the benefits from it


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 9, 2006)

*Brother Sean* - I go by the high side mostly!!!  

*Brother Gary* - Thank you my Friend, actually I just did it like that, luck of the draw that it worked out in a push/pull!!! I'm not that smart  

*Brother Bolt* - Thank you too my Friend, yeah, pretty much the same from here on out, with adjustments made like you said!!!  

*Brother YM* - Thank you for the encouragement Brother YM!!! Actually my cadence is @ 3-0-1-0 roughly!!! Wait till you see whats next for me!!!  

*Brother Bad* - Thank you my Friend!!!  

*Sister Billie* - Thank you too, thats a solid curl my Friend, awesome job!!!  

*Brother Burner* - I'm tryin my Friend, hope your feelin what I feel,  

*Brother Sean 2* - Or at least the PAIN I'm feeling


----------



## Devlin (Mar 9, 2006)

Evening Arch!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 9, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Evening Arch!


Evening Sister Devlin, hope you feel better soon!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 9, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Today - Break in for FullBody routine
> *
> Not really happy with todays w/o, Went lighter on some stuff today, just kinda feelin my way around w/ the new routine!!! Might not be doing it exactly like this, just breaking myself in and talking w/ Trainer tonite!!!



Are you trying to hit every body part?  I notice nothing for the hamstrings and no rows.


----------



## Pylon (Mar 9, 2006)

New routines take a little time to click, as you well know.  Give yourself a break, here.  You'll be fine.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 9, 2006)

*Brother Triple* - That was just a break in thing, real routine starts tomorrow my Friend!!!

*Brother Pylon* - Thanks my Friend, lookin forward to tomorrow!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 10, 2006)

Oh Archy....everytime I read a new comment in my pics I started laughing....don't think I've ever seen you speechless before  thanks so much!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 10, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Oh Archy....everytime I read a new comment in my pics I started laughing....don't think I've ever seen you speechless before  thanks so much!


 



On a side note, NO w/o this morning, got like 3 hours of sleep, had an "Old Situation" return!!! Brother Pylon, you know what I'm talking about!!!


----------



## Devlin (Mar 10, 2006)

That sucks.  Hope all is ok and you are back in the gym tomorrow.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 10, 2006)

Doing better?


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 10, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> NO w/o this morning, got like 3 hours of sleep,



Sorry to hear that, but sleep _is_ important.  Good luck getting back on track.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 10, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> On a side note, NO w/o this morning, got like 3 hours of sleep, had an "Old Situation" return!!! Brother Pylon, you know what I'm talking about!!!



No problem Angel , get some rest


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 10, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Oh Archy....


did...anybody else clue into this? Sound familiar? Archie Bunker? All in the Family?


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 10, 2006)

Burner, you must have watched more movies and tv than anyone I know of 

Archie, I'm out of the gym today too.  The boy has been home sick and now my wife has it So I'm playing nurse.  I better not get it and be sick for Vegas.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 10, 2006)

I worked in an operations center for nearly 6 years. at night...if nothing going on...(and was best if nothing going on) the TV was on....


----------



## Pylon (Mar 10, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> On a side note, NO w/o this morning, got like 3 hours of sleep, had an "Old Situation" return!!! Brother Pylon, you know what I'm talking about!!!



Sorry to hear it, friend.  Hope you get it straighened out quickly.


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 10, 2006)

Anything to help, let me know!  We're all here for you, buddy!


----------



## Devlin (Mar 11, 2006)

Hope you had a better night last night


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 11, 2006)

Thank you *everyone* for the support, I wish it was a sick thing, however it's much more than that!!! But after saying that it appears that it is/WILL get better!!! I will be back at it on Monday, and things are smoothing out now, so I will be back at it on a consistant basis starting Monday!!! THis weekend going to be an important one, so I will not be on, just wanting to update you, my friends and let you know I appreciate the encouragement and well wishes, Here is a quick overview of my new routine:

*ROUTINE A (Monday)*
Incline BB Bench
Pec Dec
Pull-ups
Seated Hammer Rows
Jump Rope 1:30
Squats
Single Leg Press
DB Presses
Side DB Laterals
BB Shrugs
BB Stiff Legged Deads
Seated Leg Curls
Up/Downs 1:00
Seated Incline DB Curls
Rope/Hammer Curls
Dips
Pushdowns
Nitro Abs
Hanging Leg Raises
Cardio 30:00

*ROUTINE B (Wednesday)*
Incline DB Presses
Low-Pulley Crossovers
DB Rows
Straight-Arm Pushdowns
Up/Downs 1:30
Hack Squats
Single Leg Extensions
Military Presses
Face Pulls
Reverse Laterals ( I think that's what they are called, start out w/ the db's extended out to the side, and lift upward above the head)
DB Stiff-Legged Deads
Lying Leg Curls
Jumping Jacks 1:00
BB Preacher Curls
Alternate DB Curls (standing)
Skullcrushers
Reverse Pushdowns
Saxons
Incline Situps
Cardio 30:00

*Routine C (Friday)*
Hammer Incline Iso Press
Incline DB Flyes
Rack Deadlifts
CG Pulldowns
Jumping Jacks 1:30
Leg Press
Extensions
Hammer Delt Press
Bent Over Rear DB Laterals
DB Shrugs
BB Stiff Legged Deads
Single Leg Curls
Jump Rope 1:00
BB Curls
DB Preacher Curls
CG Bench
DB Overhead Extensions
Weighted Crunches
Rope Pull-ins
Cardio 30:00

*Tuesdays/Thursdays/Saturdays Cardio 45 Minutes*

Talk to you all soon, have a Great weekend!!!


----------



## Devlin (Mar 11, 2006)

Wow looks like a lot, but I'm sure you will have no problems with it.  Have a good weekend


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 11, 2006)

Hmmmmm ... looks like KamaKazi wo's to me   but if anyone can do it YOU can


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 11, 2006)

Looks good, Arch.  See you Monday.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 12, 2006)

*Sister Devlin* - It does doesn't it, but I have to do what I have to do!!!

*Brother Gary* - LOL, Kamikazee Angel in da HOUSE!!!

*Brother Triple* - Thanks my Friend, lookin forward to it!!!

*On that side note, things are looking up, EXTREMELY up and I couldn't be more happier!!! Thank you all for your understanding and support!!!

*The AngelMan Cometh!!!*


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 12, 2006)

Hey Archie, how many weeks until comp? Are you getting new pics up anytime?


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 12, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Hey Archie, how many weeks until comp? Are you getting new pics up anytime?


  I believe it's June 17th, so 14 weeks??? No camera, as soon as I get one I will post pics though, sorry!!!


----------



## Devlin (Mar 12, 2006)

I'm so glad to hear things are looking up for you.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 12, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> I'm so glad to hear things are looking up for you.


  Thank you my Friend, me too!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 12, 2006)

Glad things are  Archy...if you ever need to talk, I am here...I beleive I owe you one 

Hope you are making in through this bad weather okay!!


----------



## WantItBad (Mar 13, 2006)

want me to drive to the lou and take the pics for you arch......um what


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 13, 2006)

*Sister Billie* - Thank you my Friend, I appreciate the offer!!!

*Brother Bad* - LOL, You wouldn't want to waste yur time my Friend!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 13, 2006)

*Today's workout - FullBody A
10 Minute Warm-up on bike*

*CHEST*
*Incline BB Bench*
225x12 w/15 count hold on last rep

*Pec Dec*
185x12 w/15 count hold on last rep

*BACK*
*CG Pullups*
-60x6 + 2 negatives w/15 count hold on last rep

*Seated Hammer Rows*
90 (each side)x12 w/15 count hold on last rep

*CARDIO - 1:30 Squat Thrusts*

*QUADS*
*Squats ATF*
365x10

*Single Leg Leg Press*
(L)210x8
(R)210x8

*DELTS*
*DB Presses*
75x8 w/10 count hold on last rep

*DB Side Laterals*
30x12 w/5 count hold on last rep

*TRAPS*
*BB Shrugs*
225x15 w/10 count hold on last rep

*HAMS*
*BB Stiff Legged Deads*
225x7

*Seated Leg Curls*
175x12 w/10 count hold on last rep

*CARDIO - 1:00 Elliptical Rider*

*BICEPS*
*Seated Incline DB Curls*
30x12 w/10 count hold on last rep

*Rope/Hammer Curls*
130x8 w/10 count hold on last rep

*TRICEPS*
*Dips*
BW+45x9

*Rope Pushdowns*
120x10 w/10 count hold on last rep

*ABS*
*Nitro Abs*
185x12 w/10 count hold on last rep

*Hanging Leg Raises*
BW+25x9

*W/O Time - 30:00*

*CARDIO
30 Minutes
Elliptical Rider
Levels 11-13*

Whoooo, todays w/o kicked my butt!!! Not used to anything much more than 15 minutes or so, and doing intervals of cardio in between weights was killing me, I was shaking in the shower afterwards, trying to hold down my stomach!!!   

GOOD STUFF!!! 
Times will improve!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 13, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I was shaking it in the shower afterwards,
> 
> GOOD STUFF!!!



TMI, Arch. TMI.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 13, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> TMI, Arch. TMI.


----------



## dougnukem (Mar 13, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> TMI, Arch. TMI.


----------



## dougnukem (Mar 13, 2006)

Great w/o Arch!  30 minutes must have seemed like an eternity for you!


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 13, 2006)

That's pretty damn impressive, right there


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 13, 2006)

nice wo Angel  !!  Suprised you had enough energy to shake it in the shower


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 13, 2006)

*Brother Nukem* - Thank you my Friend, and YES, it seemed like much more than eternity!!! I kept thinking I'm done, no wait, I'm not!!!  

*Brother Boiler* - THank you very much my Friend!!!  

*Brother Gary* - Thank you also my Friend, I'm suprised I could shake it too!!!


----------



## fUnc17 (Mar 13, 2006)

30min full body workout with cardio in between.. hahaha your a machine, very nice.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 13, 2006)

fUnc17 said:
			
		

> 30min full body workout with cardio in between.. hahaha your a machine, very nice.


Thank you BRother FUnc, I'm definatly feeling it now!!!


----------



## Devlin (Mar 13, 2006)

Fantastic workout


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 13, 2006)

GREAT workout as always Arch, that's a TON of work in one workout... Have you ever thought of powerlifting for the experience? I'm sure you'd be a monster after 8 weeks of Westside if you're putting up the kinda weights you are right now in a full body routine.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 13, 2006)

Your crazy LOL thats one heck of a wokrout!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 14, 2006)

I'll tell you what sounds IMPRESSIVE...squat thrusts   whatever they are, it sounds fun


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 14, 2006)

I'm afraid to go back a page to read  the workout, you animal...


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 14, 2006)

*Sister Devlin* - Thank you very much my Friend!!!

*Brother Sean* - Thank you too my Friend, I have toyed with the idea, but I'm too old for that Brother Sean!!! Thank you for the encouragement though my Friend!!!

*Brother Bolt* - Thank you too my Friend, I have to take it up a notch, only about 14 weeks out now!!!

*Sister Billie* - LOL, they are a bit on the exhausting side!!! You squat down with your hands touching the floor to the sides of your legs, kick your feet back into a push-up position, do a push-up, bring the legs back in and stand up!!! Repeat for 1:30!!!

*Brother Burner* - LOL, Thanks to you too my Friend!!!

*Today
Cardio
Elliptical Rider
55 Minutes
Level 13
Min. 75
Max. 90*


----------



## Devlin (Mar 14, 2006)

Ohh wow I've done the squat thrusts you described, but with a one thing added.  After you stand up, jump up in the air and then repeat the squat thrust.   

Great job on the cardio.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 14, 2006)

AA - I like the FB routine   

Keep it up


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 14, 2006)

Your doin great dont sweat the time!

As for the squat thrusts they are a bitch!  I use to do them but upon returning to the crowtched (sp?) position go directly into a verticle leap from the ATF squat position!  Brutal I tell ya!


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 15, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Brother Sean* - Thank you too my Friend, I have toyed with the idea, but I'm too old for that Brother Sean!!! Thank you for the encouragement though my Friend!!!


Too old??? Why? I was browsing a powerlifting mag a little while ago at Barnes & Noble and there was a 73 year old man deadlifts 450 I believe . You have had an disc herniations or anything in the past have you?


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 15, 2006)

*Sister Devlin* - Hmmmmmmmm, I just might have to try that!!! Thanks!!!

*Brother YM* - Thank you my Friend, I will, I am actually enjoying the feeling of TOTAL exhaustion, really feels like I'm WORKING, ya know!!!

*Brother Bolt* - Thank you my Friend, That does sound interesting!!!

*Brother Sean* - Wow, I hadn't thought about it that much, I just assumed I was over the hill as far as that goes!!! Hmmmmmm, let me think on this for a while!!!

*Thank you ALL for the encouragement!!!*


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 15, 2006)

*Todays Workout- FullBody B*
*10 Minute warm-up on bike*

*CHEST*
*Incline DB Press*
70x15 Held last rep for a 15 count (Will be going up next time!!!)

*Low-Pulley Crossovers*
60x12 Held last rep for a 15 count

*BACK*
*DB Bent Over Rows*
70x13 (L) Held last rep for a 15 count
70x13 (R) Held last rep for a 15 count (Will be going up next time)

*Straight Arm Pushdowns*
70x11 Held last rep for a 15 count

*CARDIO - Jumping Jacks 1:30*

*QUADS*
*Hack Squats ATF*
360x13

*Single Leg Extensions*
80x15 (L) Held last rep for a 10 count
80x15 (R) Held last rep for a 10 count

*DELTS*
*Cybex Machine Press*
155x13 Held last rep for a 10 count (Will be going up next time)

*Face Pulls*
80x13 Held last rep for a 10 count (Will be going up next time)

*TRAPS*
*Reverse Upright Laterals*
35x10

*HAMS*
*DB Stiff Legged Deads*
70x15 (First time ever doing these, WOW do they HIT the Hammies!!!)

*Lying Leg Curls*
90x15 Held last rep for a 10 count

*CARDIO - Elliptical Rider 1:00*

*BICEPS*
*BB Preacher Curls*
65x15 (Will be going up next time)

*Seated Alternate DB Curls*
35x9 (L)
35x9 (R)

*TRICEPS*
*Skullcrushers*
100x10

*Reverse Grip Pushdowns*
70x12

*ABS*
*Saxons*
20x12 (6 each side) HOLY GOD these hurt!!!  

*Incline Sit-ups*
BWx20 (Will add weight next time)

*Workout Time - 27:33*

*CARDIO
30 Minutes
Elliptical Rider
Level 11
Min. 70
Max. 85*

Okay, you guessed it......................... 

Good Stuff!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 15, 2006)

huh?    

For an exercise like DB press, at what point are  you doing the hold?


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 15, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> huh?
> 
> For an exercise like DB press, at what point are  you doing the hold?


Thank you my Friend!!! I hold the DB up to where my upper arms are parallel with the floor, does that make sense???


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 15, 2006)

Dayyumm Angel , Nice wo !!!

I see some new exercises , 2 good ones  

What kind of cadence/tempo are you doing ?


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 15, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Thank you my Friend!!! I hold the DB up to where my upper arms are parallel with the floor, does that make sense???



So about half-way up then.  Gotcha.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 15, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Dayyumm Angel , Nice wo !!!
> 
> I see some new exercises , 2 good ones
> 
> What kind of cadence/tempo are you doing ?


Thank you kind sir, much appreciated!!! I will have new ones Fridays w/o too, I have 3 alternating routines, keeps the body guessin, and fresh somewhat too!!! I use a 3-0-2-0 cadence for the most part, sometimes I go up a little fast, but Always do a SLOW strict negative!!!




			
				Triple Threat said:
			
		

> So about half-way up then.  Gotcha.


Exactly my Friend, glad I made sense for once!!!


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 15, 2006)

Geeeez... Hack Squats with 360lbs? My knees are bothered by them with nothing on it, I literally can't do them !


----------



## Devlin (Mar 15, 2006)

Wow, your workouts now are killer  Great job!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 16, 2006)

when u did your DB SLDL's, how did u have your feet placed? 
I usually do two normal (shoulder wide stance) then two feet together to hit different angles..


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 16, 2006)

*Brother Sean* - Thank you, I only do them once a week though, so it's not too bad on my knees!!!

*Sister Devlin* - Thank you, I'm just tryin to find my way!!!

*Brother Burner* - That was my first ever attempt with DB SLDL's, and my feet where shoulders width apart, I will definatly give the close feet position a try next time!!!

*CARDIO
55 Minutes
Elliptical Rider
Level 11
Min. 70
Max. 85*
This first week of FullBody like this has taken it's toll on my endurance, the #'s will all improve, I assure you!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 16, 2006)

First of all...solid workout my friend, very intense!

When you do your Bent over DB rows, do you do them like a row with the BB or do you do them one arm at a time with your hand and knee on a bench??  Doing your DB SLDL either way will pump up your hammies and booty...just make sure your sticking out your tush to work it!  (plus us gals like it too )


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 16, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> First of all...solid workout my friend, very intense!
> 
> When you do your Bent over DB rows, do you do them like a row with the BB or do you do them one arm at a time with your hand and knee on a bench??  Doing your DB SLDL either way will pump up your hammies and booty...just make sure your sticking out your tush to work it!  (plus us gals like it too )


Thank you for the encouragement my Friend!!! I do them one arm at a time, but I bend over and support myself with my hand on my other leg, not a bench, and Row that way, does that make sense???


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 16, 2006)

yes it does!  I wonder how it would feel to do both hands at once like that????? Ever tried it?


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 16, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> yes it does! I wonder how it would feel to do both hands at once like that????? Ever tried it?


um...are you still talking about DB rows???


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 16, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Thank you for the encouragement my Friend!!! I do them one arm at a time, but I bend over and support myself with my hand on my other leg, not a bench, and Row that way, does that make sense???


I place my hand on top of a DB in the rack.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 16, 2006)

Man , thats a bunch of cardio


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 16, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *CARDIO
> 55 Minutes
> Elliptical Rider
> Level 11
> ...



55 minutes and  you think the workouts took a toll?    You'll be training for triathalons soon at this rate.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 17, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Man , thats a bunch of cardio


coming from you????


----------



## Devlin (Mar 17, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> coming from you????


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 17, 2006)

*Sister Billie* - No, I never have tried it with both arms at the same time!!! Not sure if I'd like that!!!

*Brother Burner* - LOL!!! I've tried it on the rack too, but with the hand on the leg, it adds a whole new feel to the entire exercise!!!

*Brother Gary* - Thank you my Friend, but from someone who does cardio 2 times a day, I believe you take the trophy BRother Gary!!!

*Brother Triple* - Thanks for the vote of confidence my Friend!!! My cardio has suffered, my legs just are SO heavy and tired, but since I've started stretching again, it's helped!!!


----------



## Devlin (Mar 17, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Brother Triple* - Thanks for the vote of confidence my Friend!!! My cardio has suffered, my legs just are SO heavy and tired, but *since I've started stretching again, it's helped!!*!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 17, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Sister Billie* - No, I never have tried it with both arms at the same time!!! Not sure if I'd like that!!!
> 
> *Brother Burner* - LOL!!! I've tried it on the rack too, but with the hand on the leg, it adds a whole new feel to the entire exercise!!!
> 
> ...


where's your hand placement when u use DB's? hand in middle, up against 'front' of weight or in the back agains the back weight?
As I recall, I keep the hand closer to the back, so some of the weight rests o the back of my hand to help w/ the grip...


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 17, 2006)

*Today's Workout - FullBody C*
*10 minute warm up on bike*

*CHEST*
*Hammer Iso Incline Press*
105x12 held last rep for a 15 count

*Incline DB Flyes*
45x11

*BACK*
*Rack Deads AngelStyle*
315x12 w/12 Shrugs

*Close Grip Pulldowns*
140x12 held last rep for a 15 count

*CARDIO - Jumping Jacks 1:30*

*QUADS*
*Leg Press*
410x20

*Extensions*
185x10 held last rep for a 10 count

*DELTS*
*Hammer Iso Press*
90 (each side)x12 held last rep for a 10 count

*Bent Over DB Rear Laterals*
20x12

*TRAPS*
*DB Shrugs*
100x12 held last rep for a 10 count

*HAMS*
*BB SLDL's w/ narrow stance*
225x10

*Seated Single Leg Curls*
65x15 held last rep for a 10 count

*CARDIO - Squat Thrusts 1:00*

*BICEPS*
*Straight Bar BB Curls*
75x12

*DB Preacher Curls*
35x8 (L)
35x8 (R)

*TRICEPS*
*CG Bench*
185x10

*DB Overhead Extensions*
90x11

*ABS*
*Weighted Crunches*
50x15

*Rope Pull-Ins*
80x20

*W/O Time - 29:17*

*CARDIO
30 Minutes 
Elliptical Rider
Level 11
Min. 65
Max. 90*


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 17, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

>


Thank you for bringing me back to my senses, much appreciated my Friend!!!





			
				Burner02 said:
			
		

> where's your hand placement when u use DB's? hand in middle, up against 'front' of weight or in the back agains the back weight?
> As I recall, I keep the hand closer to the back, so some of the weight rests o the back of my hand to help w/ the grip...


I'm with you on that my Friend, I keep my hands to the back, so the DB is pressed against the back of my hand!!! Much easier on the wrist and grip!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 17, 2006)

great minds, eh?


----------



## Devlin (Mar 17, 2006)

Your welcome.  Anytime   Another great workout


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 17, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> coming from you????



Hey !  He does almost as much in one sesssion as I do in two


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 17, 2006)

ANOTHER great wo


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 17, 2006)

Looking good on the workout.  How's the weight doing these days?


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 17, 2006)

*Brother Burner* - I couldn't agree more!!!

*Sister Devlin* - Thank you my Friend!!!

*BRother Gary* - Thank you for the encouragement my Friend!!!

*Brother Triple* - Thank you too my Friend!!! Still hanging around 240 right now, might start doing 2 a days cardio soon!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 19, 2006)

Archie, things are looking great You sure aren't leaving anything on the table! Keep up the great work.


----------



## Pylon (Mar 19, 2006)

Heya Archie!

I'm in town for the next couple of weeks, I think, so if you want to get together for a late lunch, it's a good time.  Any time after tomorrow should be fine.


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 19, 2006)

sorry I've been MIA Mikey....how was your weekend? Hows the anklebiter doing??  Havent' seen any new pics of her lately


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 20, 2006)

Archie's name is Mike as well? I knew there was a reason I like that guy!


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 20, 2006)

er...I hope it is


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 20, 2006)

kinda funny...one of the Bartenders....I had been calling him 'Dave' for the past two years I've known him....he always responded. His name is....Nick.
Now, it's kind of a joke now. I will call him anything BUT Nick....


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 20, 2006)

kinda like on Lethal Weapon, where his name is Butters, and they call him everything but that?? (it's freaking hilarious when they call him Biscuit  )

didn't mean to whore up the journal Arch...


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 20, 2006)

don't listen to her...sure she did!


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 20, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> kinda like on Lethal Weapon, where his name is *Butters*, and they call him everything but that?? (it's freaking hilarious when they call him Biscuit  )
> 
> didn't mean to whore up the journal Arch...



That reminds me of Southpark.... New season starts wednesday !!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 20, 2006)

*Brother Boiler* - Glad things are going Great for you my Friend, you deserve it!!! Thanks for the encouragement, I am trying Brother, definatly giving it AL I got, do NOT want to dissapoint you guys!!!  

*Brother Pylon* - THats cool, wonder what the weather is gonna be like over the next couple of days!!! How do you feel about doing something next Monday? Don't have to worry about picking up my LilBit on Mondays!!!

*Sister Billie* - I understand, we all have lives outside of here, glad your back!!! The anklebiter is gone, I have replaced the dog with a Gerbil, my LilBit loves the gerbil and named him Sammie!!!

*Brother Burner* - Yes sir, Mike it is  !!! Good name huh!!!  

*Brother Burner, Sister Billie, and Brother Sean* - Feel free to whore my journal up anytime!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 20, 2006)

*Todays workout - FullBody A*

*10 minute Warm-up on bike*

*CHEST*
*Incline BB Bench*
245x7 held last rep for a 15 count

*Pec Dec*
205x8 held last rep for a 10 count

*BACK*
*Assisted CG Pullups*
-60x8 + 2 negatives held last rep for a 15 count

*Hammer Iso Seated Rows*
100x7 held last rep for a 10 count

*Cardio - Elliptical rider 1:30*

*QUADS*
*Squats ATF*
365x12

*Single Leg Press*
210x9 (L)
210x9 (R)

*DELTS*
*DB Presses*
75x10 held last rep for a 10 count

*DB Side Laterals*
35x6 rest/pause + 2

*TRAPS*
*Incline Hammer Shrugs*
100 (each side)x12 held last rep for a 10 count

*HAMS*
*BB SLDL's*
225x9

*Seated Leg Curls*
185x8 held last rep for a 10 count

*Cardio - Jumping Jacks 1:00*

*BICEPS*
*Seated Incline DB Curls*
35x10

*Rope Hammer Curls*
130x9 held last rep for a 10 count

*TRICEPS*
*Dips*
+45x10

*Rope Pushdowns*
120x11 held last rep for a 10 count

*ABS*
*Nitro Abs*
185x15

*Hanging Leg Raises*
+25x10

*w/o Time - 29:39*


*CARDIO
30 Minutes
Elliptical Rider
Level 12
Min. 65
Max. 85*

Weirdest thing, I got SO nauseaus doing the DB Presses, I almost lost my stomach doing delts, that would have been a first!!! Feel pretty good about todays w/o, still ALOT of room for improvement though!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 20, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *QUADS*
> *Squats ATF*
> 365x12


 






in other words: HOLY CRAP!


----------



## Devlin (Mar 20, 2006)

Great workout


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 20, 2006)

Dang....that's a lot of stuff in there.   Nice going AA!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 20, 2006)

Dang Angel !! Post your diet/supps.  You are cutting , you are suppose to get weaker not stronger !! Aren't you ?   LOL 
You are amazing my friend.  
But seriously I am interested in your diet/supps


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 20, 2006)

*Brother Burner* - LOL, Thank you my Friend!!!

*Sister Devlin* - Thank you too my Friend!!!

*Brother YM* - Thank you Brother YM, I am really enjoying the FullBody routines, choke, choke, did I just say that??? Thank you for the encouragement my Friend!!!

*Brother Gary* - LOL, Thank you BRother Gary, your killing me my friend!!! I'm eating 5 solid meals a day, and 1 protein shake after w/o's only!!! I am only taking Glutamine/BCAA's/ and a Multi-Vitamin!!! My calories are between 2300-2500 right now!!! I appreciate the kind words my Friend!!!

*Its Official, heres the link!!!*
http://www.thecaveman.com/show.htm


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 20, 2006)

Insane workouts Arch, even more so given the cals you're taking in (or lack thereof).


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 21, 2006)

wow...a 30 min workout!! 

um...by "anklebiter" I meant littlebit


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 21, 2006)

I'll bet you're relieved to finally have the date etched in stone.  Now stop slacking and get to work.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 21, 2006)

*Brother Sean* - THank you, much appreciated!!!

*Sister Billie* - Yes, a 30 minute w/o, LOL!!! Oh, I will look for some pics!!!

*Brother Triple* - Oh yes, I am beyond relieved!!! I know, I have got to quit slacking!!!

*CARDIO
Elliptical Rider
55 Minutes
Level 11
Min. 70
Max. 90*


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 21, 2006)

30 mnute w/o what the hell is that all about...way to long!

Thats alot of work in one lifting session my friend great job!

Man I hope I can make it but I'm not sure I will be able to with the date change!  I'm mad but I'll try my hardest bud!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 21, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> 30 mnute w/o what the hell is that all about...way to long!
> * I agree*!!!
> 
> Thats alot of work in one lifting session my friend great job!
> ...


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 21, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Brother Sean* - THank you, much appreciated!!!
> 
> *Sister Billie* - Yes, a 30 minute w/o, LOL!!! Oh, I will look for some pics!!!
> 
> ...



Maybe it's just my OCD but why 55 minutes? You're sooo close to 60


----------



## Pylon (Mar 21, 2006)

Heya Archie!  What's shakin?


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 21, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Maybe it's just my OCD but why 55 minutes? You're sooo close to 60


Hey at your age that means you need two pills...and for a crazy night two of the little purple ones and the misses will be calling you tripod


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 22, 2006)




----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 22, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Heya Archie!  What's shakin?


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 22, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Hey at your age that means you need two pills...and for a crazy night two of the little purple ones and the misses will be calling you tripod



I've been called Tripod since I was 12 ( years old )


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 22, 2006)

*Brother Gary* - I will do 60 tomorrow, just trying to inch closer to it!!!

*Brother Pylon* - Whats goin on my Friend!!! Not a whole lot here, glad and relieved they finally posted a date!!!

You guys are too funny!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 22, 2006)

*Today - FullBody B*

*10 Minute Warm-up on Bike*

*CHEST*
*Incline DB Press*
80x11 held last rep for a 15 count

*Low Pulley Cross-Overs*
70x9 held last rep for a 10 count

*BACK*
*DB Rows*
80x10 held last rep for a 15 count

*Straight-Arm Pushdowns*
80x8 held last rep for a 10 count

*CARDIO - Jumping Jacks 1:30*

*QUADS*
*Hack Squats ATF*
370x11

*Single Leg Extensions*
(L)95x12 held last rep for a 10 count
(R)95x12 held last rep for a 10 count

*DELTS*
*Machine Presses*
165x10 held last rep for a 10 count

*Face Pulls*
90x11 held last rep for a 10 count

*TRAPS*
*Reverse Upright Laterals*
35x12

*HAMS*
*DB SLDL's*
80x12

*Lying Leg Curls*
100x10

*CARDIO - Squat/Thrusts 1:00*

*BICEPS*
*Straight Bar BB Curls*
75x12

*Alternate DB Curls*
35x9

*TRICEPS*
*Skullcrushers*
100x12

*Reverse Grip Pushdowns*
80x10

*ABS*
*Saxons*
20x14 (7 each side)

*Incline Sit-ups*
BW+25x11

*W/O Time - 28:00*

*CARDIO
30 Minutes
Elliptical Rider
Level 11
Min. 70
Max. 90*


----------



## Devlin (Mar 22, 2006)

I'm still not used to seeing so much volume in your workouts  How are you holding up with these workouts? They are looking good.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 22, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> I'm still not used to seeing so much volume in your workouts  How are you holding up with these workouts? They are looking good.


I'm not either   Actually holding up pretty well, feeling fresh and ready to go, it's weird, can't really explain, but it's a Great feeling!! Maybe I'm just so focused, now that I have a date, and the fact that I don Not want to upset anyone making the trip for the show, you know what I mean!!! Thanks for the encouragement!!! You think you might be able to make the show???


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 22, 2006)

Looking strong as always, Arch.  I think Dev is holding out to see if Pylon is cooking anything.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 22, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Looking strong as always, Arch.  I think Dev is holding out to see if Pylon is cooking anything.


Brother Boiler, Thank you for your kind words!!! I appreciate it so much!!!

  Your prolly right!!!


----------



## Devlin (Mar 22, 2006)

I really want to make it, but can't committ until it gets closer to June.  We have a ban on time off that goes until about June 15th, but if we are still busy the ban gets extended.  We are usually getting slammed at work by now, but so far while we are busy it has been going smooth.  I'm waiting for the bomb to go off and all hell to break loose since things are going too smooth for this time of year.  I will keep you posted.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 22, 2006)

Workouts are remaining strong, Arch.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 22, 2006)

Another incredible wo Angel  

I doubt there will be anyone dissapointed at the end results


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 22, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Another incredible wo Angel
> 
> I doubt there will be anyone dissapointed at the end results



  What he said  ^


----------



## Pylon (Mar 22, 2006)

Good work there, Arch.  I can only imagine how much having a set date must help in getting revved up.  Well done!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 22, 2006)

*Sister Devlin* - I understand, just keep me posted!!! Would be nice!!!

*Brother Triple* - Thank you my Friend, I'm givin it ALL i got!!!

*Brother Gary* - Thank you also, I hope not, thats what drives me so much!!! I would Hate to dissapoint any of you!!!

*Brother YM* - Thank you also, much appreciated!!!

*Brother Pylon* - Thank you too, yes it helps tremendously!!! Your gonna be there too right???


----------



## Pylon (Mar 22, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Brother Pylon* - Thank you too, yes it helps tremendously!!! Your gonna be there too right???



Hey, what else would I do with all that free time?


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 23, 2006)

I am getting so excited for you Arch....I hope you send me lots of pics!! I also hope boiler is still gonna send me an ArchyMania Thingy


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 23, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Hey, what else would I do with all that free time?


  Appreciate the support!!!






			
				b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I am getting so excited for you Arch....I hope you send me lots of pics!! I also hope boiler is still gonna send me an ArchyMania Thingy


Me too, now that a date has been set, I can really FOCUS now!!! I'm sure he will!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 23, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I am getting so excited for you Arch....I hope you send me lots of pics!! I also hope boiler is still gonna send me an ArchyMania Thingy


You got it Billie, but I'd rather hand it to you in St. Lou Hope you can make it.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 23, 2006)

Hello Everyone, I just got a pic sent to me by my Sister, shes in Planet Muscle, on p. 144, heres the pic she sent, I'm SO Proud!!!



You can click on it to see it bigger!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 23, 2006)

So these good physique genes run in the family.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 23, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> So these good physique genes run in the family.


  No, I'm afraid she got ALL of 'em!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 23, 2006)

That's awesome, Archie.  First time she's been in print?


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 23, 2006)

Awsome Arch!  Looks like she got all the good looks to  Or did it just skip over you


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 23, 2006)

Sis is sharp


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 23, 2006)

ho-lee-crap! Two pages to catch up!
AND u post a pic of a hottie...she's your sis? really? da-ang!
Keep pushing!


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 24, 2006)

your sister is gorgeous! Look at those beautiful blue eyes!


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 24, 2006)

Is she part of the Fitbods contest?


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 24, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ho-lee-crap! Two pages to catch up!
> AND u post a pic of a hottie...she's your sis? really? da-ang!
> Keep pushing!



It looks like Burner will spending a bit more time in this journal now.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 24, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> It looks like Burner will spending a bit more time in this journal now.


Na hes a 2 pump chump...he'll be in and out like always


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 24, 2006)

hey....you been talking w/ my ex's??????


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 24, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hey....you been talking w/ my ex's??????


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 24, 2006)

...as long as I get mine, right?


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 24, 2006)

*Brother Boiler* - Thank you, yes it is!!! She has done several shoots, and finally one took!!!  

*Brother Bolt* - Thank you too, naw, the looks just flew right past me and HIT her!!!  

*Brother Gary* - Thank you, I appreciate that!!!  

*Brother Burner* - Thanks, yes Sir, thats my Sister!!!  

*Sister Billie* - Thank you also, I think she is part of the fitbods contest, but not sure!!!  

*Brother Triple, Brother Bolt, and Brother Burner* -   You guys are Killin me!!!


----------



## Devlin (Mar 24, 2006)

I can already see the sales of that issue of Planet Muscle are going to take off thanks to you posting a pic of your hottie sister in here.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 24, 2006)

*Today - FullBody C*

*10 Minute Warm-up on Bike*

*CHEST*
*Hammer Iso Incline Press*
110x12 held last rep for a 15 count

*Incline DB Flyes*
50x8

*BACK*
*Rack Deads AngelStyle*
325x8 w/8 shrugs

*CG Pulldowns*
150x9 held last rep for a 15 count

*CARDIO - Jumping Jacks 1:30*

*QUADS*
*Leg Press*
430x15

*Extensions (Cybex)*
190x9 held last rep for a 10 count

*DELTS*
*Hammer Delt Press*
100 (each side)x10 held last rep for a 10 count

*Bent-Over Rear DB Laterals*
25x10

*TRAPS*
*DB Shrugs*
105x9 held last rep for a 10 count

*HAMS*
*BB SLDL's (narrow Stance)*
225x12

*Single Leg Curls*
(L)70x10 held last rep for a 10 count
(R)70x10 held last rep for a 10 count

*CARDIO - Squat Thrusts 1:00*

*BICEPS*
*Straight Bar BB Curls*
85x10 rest/pause + 2

*DB Preacher Curls*
(L)35x10
(R)35x10

*TRICEPS*
*CG Bench*
185x11

*DB Overhead Extensions*
95x7

*ABS*
*Weighted Crunches*
50x20

*Rope Pull-Ins*
90x12

*w/o time - 29:47*

*CARDIO
30 Minutes
Elliptical Rider*

Okay w/o I suppose, was really tired this morning, and the yelling idiot there was just grinding my nerves!!! I just might have to Smite him!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 24, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> I can already see the sales of that issue of Planet Muscle are going to take off thanks to you posting a pic of your hottie sister in here.


Thank you my Friend!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 24, 2006)

That's another awesome workout, Archie You are doing awesome!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 24, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Today - FullBody C*
> Okay w/o I suppose, was really tired this morning, and the yelling idiot there was just grinding my nerves!!! *I just might have to Smite him!!!*



Full body wo AND cardio ! Well if youweren't tired before you were after.

Sounds like someone is getting grumpy LOL. Diet getting to ya ? LOL


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 24, 2006)

FB workouts are looking GREAT


----------



## Devlin (Mar 24, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Full body wo AND cardio ! Well if youweren't tired before you were after.
> 
> Sounds like someone is getting grumpy LOL. Diet getting to ya ? LOL



Ohh I don't know  

A killer full body workout followed by cardio at 430am with an idiot yelling  I think I would have done more than just smite him, but thats just me


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 24, 2006)

I may have smited him right in the face at that time of morning.."hey buddy, I'm trying so SLEEP here!"


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 25, 2006)

A full body workout, some cardio, and a smiting.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 25, 2006)

*Brother Boiler* - Thank you my Friend, mucho appreciated!!!  

*Brother Gary* - Oh yes, I felt exhausted, and I'm pretty sure the diet didn't help,   !!!

*Brother YM* - Thanks Brother YM, appreciate it, did you notice I forgot calves???  !!!

*Sister Devlin* - LOL, I wanted to!!!  

*Sister Billie* - Almost did!!!  

*Brother triple* - Ahhhhhh, sounds like a recipe for success!!!  

On a side note, met with my trainer this morning, w/o's are going to remain the same with the addition of calves (Duh, forgot those ) but will be doing 45-60 minutes of cardio everyday now!!! Not sure how I'll respond to this, but I will do what I must do!!!

Carbs are at 125 a day too, oi vey!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 25, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Brother Boiler* - Thank you my Friend, mucho appreciated!!!
> 
> *Brother Gary* - Oh yes, I felt exhausted, and I'm pretty sure the diet didn't help,   !!!
> 
> ...



Everyday as in 7 days a week ?   125 on carbs , so what do you get for P and F ?


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 25, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Everyday as in 7 days a week ?   125 on carbs , so what do you get for P and F ?


Yes, 7 days!!! 
It works out to roughly *40-50% P* - *20% C* - *30-40% F*


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 25, 2006)

Isn't there a danger of burning out?  When do you rest?  Back when I was into long distance running, I still needed at least one day a week off.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 25, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Isn't there a danger of burning out?  When do you rest?  Back when I was into long distance running, I still needed at least one day a week off.


Off as in no w/o's??? I only w/o on M-W-F and do cardio M-S with Sunday off completely!!! Is that what you mean my Friend?


----------



## Devlin (Mar 25, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Isn't there a danger of burning out?  When do you rest?  Back when I was into long distance running, I still needed at least one day a week off.



I'm with Trip.  Wouldn't one day of rest be beneficial to the mind and body?


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 25, 2006)

What I meant is "Will doing cardio 7 days a week lead to burning out?"  Or is this just for a brief period?


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 25, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> I'm with Trip.  Wouldn't one day of rest be beneficial to the mind and body?


I agree!!! See below my Friend!!!  




			
				Triple Threat said:
			
		

> What I meant is "Will doing cardio 7 days a week lead to burning out?"  Or is this just for a brief period?


I was saying 7 days a week for the carbs being at 125/day, I completely take Sundays off from anything!!! I only do cardio mon-Sat!!!


----------



## Devlin (Mar 25, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I agree!!! See below my Friend!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I was saying 7 days a week for the carbs being at 125/day, I completely take Sundays off from anything!!! I only do cardio mon-Sat!!!



Ohh that sounds much better.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 25, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I was saying 7 days a week for the carbs being at 125/day, I completely take Sundays off from anything!!! I only do cardio mon-Sat!!!





  Now it makes sense.


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 25, 2006)

Tough schedule, Arch, but you'll handle it!


----------



## shiznit2169 (Mar 25, 2006)

good workouts arch, i noticed your workout time has increased to a half hour

what happened?


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 25, 2006)

*Sister Devlin* - Good Stuff my Friend!!!

*Brother Triple* - Sorry if I confused you my Friend!!!

*Brother Boiler* - Thank you for the encouragement my Friend, I appreciate that more than you know!!!

*Brother Shiznit* - Thank you too my Friend, FullBody w/cardio bursts in between is what happened, kicking my behind too!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 26, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Brother Triple* - Sorry if I confused you my Friend!!!



 Arch

Hey, it doesn't take much.


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 26, 2006)

wow...holy crap...that is a buttload of cardio!   er...good luck with that...hehehe....what is your goal weight for comp.?


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 27, 2006)

*Brother Triple* - Me either my Friend!!!

*Sister Billie* - Thank you for the encouragement, we'll just see what weight I come in at!!! My trainer wants me around 205 or so!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 27, 2006)

*Today - FullBody A*

*10 Minute Warm-up on Bike*

*CHEST*

*Incline BB Bench*
245x9

*Pec Dec*
205x10 held last rep for a 15 count

*BACK*

*Pull-Ups*
-60x9 + 2 negatives

*Seated Hammer Rows*
100 (each side)x11 held last rep for a 15 count

*CARDIO - Jumping Jacks 1:30*

*QUADS*

*Squats ATF*
375x9

*Single Leg-Leg Press*
210x11

*DELTS*

*DB Presses*
75x10

*DB Side Laterals*
35x8 held last rep for a 10 count

*TRAPS*

*BB Shrugs*
235x9 held last rep for a 10 count

*HAMS*

*BB SLDL's*
225x10

*Seated Leg Curls*
185x11

*CARDIO - Squat Thrusts 1:00*

*BICEPS*

*Seated Incline Curls*
40x8

*Rope/Hammer Curls*
130x10 held last rep for a 10 count

*TRICEPS*

*Dips*
BW+45x11

*Rope Pushdowns*
130x9 held last rep for a 10 count

*CALVES*

*Seated Calve Raises*
135x13

*ABS*

*Nitro Abs*
185x17

*Hanging Leg Raises*
BW+25x11

*w/o Time - 33:28*  

*CARDIO
30 Minutes
Elliptical Rider*

30 Minutes will also be tonite!!!

Will be doing 2 sessions on weight days, and 1 session for 45-60 minutes on Cardio only days!!!

Not keeping track of resistance, prolly keeping it at 11 and upping the Intensity that way with more rpm's!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 27, 2006)

Still looking real strong, Arch.  I see the weight loss isn't effecting the weights you're lifting.  205, huh?  You'll be ripped at that weight.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 27, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Still looking real strong, Arch.  I see the weight loss isn't effecting the weights you're lifting.  205, huh?  You'll be ripped at that weight.


Thank you my Friend, I sure hope so, I'm busting my butt like a madman, I hope this pays off!!!


----------



## WantItBad (Mar 27, 2006)

sorry i havent been around in awhile damn it sorry workouts amamzing as usual .............


----------



## Devlin (Mar 27, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Thank you my Friend, I sure hope so, I'm busting my butt like a madman, I hope this pays off!!!



It will pay off in spades.  You have achieved so much physically, emotionally, and mentally, that it has already started to pay off.  Competing will just be the icing on the cake.  Another great workout.  How did the pm cardio feel?


----------



## Pylon (Mar 28, 2006)

Looking great, Arch.  Planning on posting progress pics anytime soon?


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 28, 2006)

*Brother Bad* - It's all good my Friend, thanks for the compliment!!!

*sister Devlin* - THank you for the encouragement!!! I appreciate that SO much!!! PM cardio was HELL!!! IT'll get better though!!!

*Brother Pylon* - Thank you my Friend, As soon as I get my camera fixed, or another one I will!!!

*Today Cardio
45 Minutes
Precor Machine
45 Minutes
Interval Training
7500 Strides*

New piece of equipment, if you have never seen it, it looks like a cross between an Elliptical Rider and a Stairmaster!!!
Really good cardio w/o, counts everything from Hearbeat to Strides taken!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 28, 2006)

Ooooh, I think we have one of those at my gym Arch.  I think it's called the Natural Runner!

I can't wait to see progress pics of you!  Speaking of which, I should take some before pics, huh?


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 28, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Ooooh, I think we have one of those at my gym Arch.  I think it's called the Natural Runner!
> 
> I can't wait to see progress pics of you!  Speaking of which, I should take some before pics, huh?


If it's the same thing, use it, it's an incredible cardio w/o!!! I was dripping from head to toe with sweat this am!!!

Yes, definatly take pics before, and in like 4-6 weeks, take some more!!!


----------



## WantItBad (Mar 28, 2006)

*cough*PICS*cough*


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 28, 2006)

Looking good Angel !


----------



## Devlin (Mar 28, 2006)

Great job Arch  

If it's the Precor that I use, I just refer to it as an eliptical and yes it gives you a kick ass workout.

Is this it? http://www.precor.com/comm/efx/534i/


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 28, 2006)

You are rockin, Archie I'm proud of ya no matter if you make it to the show or not!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 29, 2006)

Arch

Dev, that's not the one we have...I'll see if I can find a pic of the one that we have.  We do have that Precor ellipticle too though.  I like it too!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 29, 2006)

This is it:


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 29, 2006)

what makes it different from an eliptical?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 29, 2006)

I'm not really sure!!!  Except that the Natural Runner doesn't incline as much as an ellipticle does.  , makes me wonder now!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 29, 2006)

*Brother Bad* - Pics of me??? LOL!!!

*Brother Gary* - Thank you my Friend!!!

*Sister Devlin* - Thank you too, thats it except the hands don't move, they are stationary so I move them at my side as if I where running!!!

*Brother Boiler* - Thank you for the encouragement and vote of confidence, I appreciate that more than you'll ever know!!! I'll make the show, just hope I look as good as I want to for you all!!!

*Sister FitGirl* - Hows it goin??? Hope I helped you out okay!!! Thats the way the hands look on mine (stationary)

*Sister Billie* - Hows it goin for you too??? The major difference is the strides are shorter and more intense on the legs, it automatically ups the resistance for the hills too!!! It looks very similar, but once you try one it's more comparable to a stairmaster type feel, VERY INTENSE, good Stuff!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 29, 2006)

*Today - FullBody B*

*10 Minute Warm-Up on Bike*

*CHEST*

*Incline DB Press*
85x11

*Low Pulley Cross-Overs*
70x10 held last rep for a 15 count

*BACK*

*DB Rows* (I do mine leaning on the opposite leg with the supporting hand)
90x11

*Straight-Arm Pushdowns*
80x9 held last rep for a 15 count

*CARDIO - Squat Thrusts 1:30*

*QUADS*

*Hack Squats ATF*
370x15

*Single Leg extensions*
(L)100x10 held last rep for a 15 count
(R)100x10 held last rep for a 15 count

*DELTS*

*Nautilus Delt Press*
165x13

*Face Pulls*
100x9 held last rep for a 10 count

*TRAPS*

*Reverse Upright Laterals*
40x7

*HAMS*

*DB SLDL's*
90x11

*Lying Leg Curls*
110x9 held last rep for a 15 count

*CARDIO - Jumping Jacks 1:00*

*BICEPS*

*BB Preacher Curls*
80x12

*Standing Alternate DB Curls*
35x10

*TRICEPS*

*SkullCrushers*
105x8 1/2

*Reverse-Grip Pushdowns*
80x11

*CALVES*

*Toe Raises*
210x20

*ABS*

*Saxons*
20x18 (9 left, 9 right)

*Incline Sit-Ups*
BW+25x15

*W/O Time - 31:00*

*CARDIO
30 Minutes
Elliptical Rider
Min. 70
Max. 90*

Off to do PM Cardio in a few!!! Oh joy!!!


----------



## Devlin (Mar 29, 2006)

Yet another fantastic workout  

The Precors that my gym has, all have moving arms and stationary handles.  Ours you can adjust the "crossramp" to as high as a 40 degree angle so the stride looks like a stairmaster with knees coming up more like a knee raise . However, my knee will not tolerate the steep incline.  On the "instrument panel" you can adjust the "crossramp" and see what muscles are targeted. It's a killer workout that usually leaves me dripping sweat.

Here is a link to one like ours, but it a newer model http://www.precor.com/comm/efx/576i/


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 29, 2006)

*PM Cardio
30 Minutes
Elliptical Rider*

*Sister Devlin* - Thank you, I can't tell you how much that means to me!!! I'm trying so hard, and it just does not want to get easy at all, LOL!!! Here is the exact one, I went to your link and found mine :
http://www.precor.com/comm/efx/546i/


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 29, 2006)

You must be wiped out right about now     That's a lot of exercise for one day !!


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 30, 2006)

holy cow, a 15 ct for crossovers!! 

you are doing a tremendous job Archy....you are a true motivation!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 30, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Yet another fantastic workout
> 
> The Precors that my gym has, all have moving arms and stationary handles.  Ours you can adjust the "crossramp" to as high as a 40 degree angle so the stride looks like a stairmaster with knees coming up more like a knee raise . However, my knee will not tolerate the steep incline.  On the "instrument panel" you can adjust the "crossramp" and see what muscles are targeted. It's a killer workout that usually leaves me dripping sweat.
> 
> Here is a link to one like ours, but it a newer model http://www.precor.com/comm/efx/576i/


Yea those are what I have at my gym!

MIKEY!!!!!!  Hot damn bud I am blown away by you....you are doing great!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 30, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Reverse Upright Laterals*




What are these?


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 30, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Okay w/o I suppose, was really tired this morning, and the yelling idiot there was just grinding my nerves!!! I just might have to Smite him!!!


what??? U smote somebody..and I missed it????


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 30, 2006)

What are those *Saxons* that you're doing for abs?  I'm needing to add a different ab exercise.


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 30, 2006)

Gary got us started on them....hold 2 light DB over your head, and bend from side to side, just enough to feel a stretch, they are KILLER, and you wont need much weight!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 30, 2006)

you actually hold them high above your head, like an extended press?

Hmmmm, I might have to try those.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 30, 2006)

*Today Cardio
45 Minutes
Precor Machine
45 Minutes
Interval Training
7650 Strides*

*Brother YM* - I am Exhausted to say the least!!!

*Sister Billie* - Thank you SO much my Friend, I appreciate that so much!!!

*Brother Bolt* - Thank you also, I appreciate the encouragement!!!

*Sister Fit* - They are for your traps, you start out with your hands out, like at the top of a side lateral with your palms facing up, Then you lift up until they touch, like an upside down V, hope that makes sense!!!

*Brother Burner* - LOL, darn near did!!!

*Brother Triple* - Exactly what Sister Billie said, they are a KILLEr too!!!

*Sister Billie 2* - Thank you for getting my back!!!

*Sister Fit 2* - Definatly try them, they are Incredible!!!


----------



## Devlin (Mar 30, 2006)

Great job Arch.

After reading about the saxons and upright reverse laterals, I just may have to add them to my workouts.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 30, 2006)

Go Angel Go !!!  Looking good


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 30, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> They are for your traps, you start out with your hands out, like at the top of a side lateral with your palms facing up, Then you lift up until they touch, like an upside down V, hope that makes sense!!!


 
can anyone find a pic? I am still confused...


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 31, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> can anyone find a pic? I am still confused...




http://www.abcbodybuilding.com/excercise/picreverse overheaddumbell laterals.htm


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 31, 2006)

I was kinda confused too....got it now!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 31, 2006)

*Sister Devlin* - Thank you, You should, they are excellent, and really, REALLY work ya!!!

*Brother Gary 1* - Thank you my Friend, your part of the reason I push myself!!!

*Sister Billie* - Ahhhhh, Brother Gary comes through!!!

*Brother Gary 2* - Excellent, thank you!!!

*Sister Fit* - Try 'em, they are outstanding!!!

No w/o this am, we had a real bad storm come through, and the rain and wind kept my LilBit up, and of course Daddy had to save the day!!! LOL
Will pick right back up on Monday, tomorrow cardio!!!


----------



## Devlin (Mar 31, 2006)

I was thinking about you and everyone else out your way this morning when I heard about those severe storms and was hoping all of you were ok.  Re-assuring the little one comes first.


----------



## MJH (Mar 31, 2006)

Keep up the hard work man, looks like a lot of cardio as of late... are you cutting?


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 31, 2006)

Looking great, Archie!  Keep it up.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 1, 2006)

*Sister Devlin* - Thank you for the thoughts, it was cool for me, but scared my lilBit, so of course I was the Hero!!! LOL!!!

*Brother Monstar* - Whats goin on!!! Yes I 'm doing a hard cut, doing a show in June!!!

*Brother Boiler* - Thank you my Friend, I'm tryin!!!

*Cardio
45 Minutes
Elliptical Rider
Level 12*


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 1, 2006)

Archy was holding lilbit, and probably his wife was holding him... Archy the gentle giant


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 1, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Archy was holding lilbit, and probably his wife was holding him... Archy the gentle giant


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 2, 2006)

Good to hear all is well. isn't it great when you get to save the day for a little one  !!!


----------



## Pylon (Apr 3, 2006)

Heya Arch...I take it you made it through the storm in one piece.  We got through with no damage, but my neighbors had the cap of their chimney and their awning ripped off.  Good times....


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 3, 2006)

I didn't realize just how bad those storms were until I read Yahoo news this morning.  Glad you made it through OK.


----------



## WantItBad (Apr 3, 2006)

still waiting for pics


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 3, 2006)

'morning, Archie!


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 3, 2006)

weather here was bad too...very bad as a matter of fact. But....all my IM friends must have been praying hard for me, as the storms went north and south of us (only by 4 miles!   )


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 3, 2006)

*Brother Gary* - Thank you my Friend, yes it does make a heart feel good!!!

*Brother Pylon* - Hello my Friend, yes we made it through!!! It was crazy though wasn't it??? Hope all is well for you, how you feeling???

*BRother Triple* - Thank you my Friend, it got pretty scary here, but we made it!!!

*Brother Bad* - I know, sorry but I'm still waiting for a camera, I need to get one, I will!!!

*Brother Burner* - Hows it going my Friend!!!

*Sister Billie* - Glad it missed ya, I pray for ALL my IM Friends, thats just how I roll, LOL!!!


----------



## WantItBad (Apr 3, 2006)

Go in one of those boths in the malls and pose in there


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 3, 2006)

*Today - FullBody Routine A*

*10 Minute Warm-Up on Bike*

*CHEST*

*Incline BB Bench*
245x10 held last rep for a 15 count

*Pec Dec*
205x11

*BACK*

*Assisted Pullups*
-60x10

*Seated Hammer Rows*
105(each side)x9 held last rep for a 15 count

*CARDIO - Jumping Jacks 1:30*

*QUADS*

*Squats ATF*
375x11 

*Single Leg Leg Press*
(L)210x12
(R)210x12

*DELTS*

*DB Presses*
80x8 held last rep for a 10 count

*DB Side Laterals*
35x9

*TRAPS*

*BB Shrugs*
235x12 held last rep for a 10 count

*HAMS*

*BB SLDL's*
225x11

*Seated Leg Curls*
190x13 held last rep for a 15 count

*CARDIO - Squat Thrusts 1:00*

*BICEPS*

*Seated Incline DB Curls*
40x9

*Rope Hammer Curls*
140x7 held last rep for a 10 count

*TRICEPS*

*Dips*
BW+50x9

*Rope Pushdowns*
130x12 held last rep for a 10 count

*CALVES*

*Seated Calve Raises w/a drop-set*
145x11
135x4

*ABS*

*Nitro Abs*
200x11

*Hanging Leg Raise*
BW+30x7 held last rep for a 10 count

*W/O Time - 33:33*

*CARDIO
30 Minutes
Elliptical Rider*

Family/Movie Day yesterday, went to see Ice Age 2 (EXCELLENT) and came home and watched King Kong (Pretty Good too)!!!


----------



## WantItBad (Apr 3, 2006)

your workout is insane.....in a good way!


----------



## Devlin (Apr 3, 2006)

Another great workout 

Storms just missed me by a couple miles.  My boss had part of his porch roof ripped off last night by the storms.  We also heard that a couple barns not only had their roofs ripped off, but atleast one if not more were blown down (correction it's on the news, that a few barns were destroyed and Buffalo Trace Distillery had a roof was ripped off a warehouse that store barrels of bourbon).  Luckly no one was killed around here.  Glad to hear everyone else made it through the storms safe and sound.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 3, 2006)

I wanna go see IA2! Glad to hear it kicked butt! Might take my little niece to go see it...


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 4, 2006)

wow that workout.....ouch, ouch, and oh yeah....did I mention OUCH!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 4, 2006)

Seeing some of the numbers you've got there is making me really miss the gym.  Nice going!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 4, 2006)

*Brother Bad* - Thank you kind Sir!!!

*Sister Devlin* - Thank you also, glad the storms missed you, sounds like they really caused ALOT of damage!!!

*Brother Burner* - Take her my Friend, you WILL NOT be dissapointed!!!

*Sister Billie* - Thank you very much, I appreciate that!!!

*BRother Triple* - You'll be there before ya know it my Friend!!! Hows the healing going? Hope all is going great for you my Friend!!!

*CARDIO
45 Minutes
Precor Machine
7846 Strides total
Min. 150
Max. 190*

I absolutely LOVE this machine, really kicks my behind!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 4, 2006)

Question for Arch the Great please:

What do you do when the sweets cravings hit?  I tried a mint, but it just isn't doing the trick


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 4, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Question for Arch the Great please:
> 
> What do you do when the sweets cravings hit?  I tried a mint, but it just isn't doing the trick


  Not sure about the Great part!!!
I usually have a diet coke (coke zero) or if that doesn't help I take 5 Peanut M&M's and take as long as I can to eat them, not sure why, but it really helps me!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 4, 2006)

Maybe a diet coke is what I need???????


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 4, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Maybe a diet coke is what I need???????


It seems to work for me, try the coke zero, tastes a little sweeter, but limit to 1 a day if you can no more than 2!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 4, 2006)

Okay, a few sips of the diet coke and I had to throw it away, it tasted gross to me!  BUT...I'm hungry and don't know what to eat.  Apparently I need something, otherwise I wouldn't be hungry, right?

What should I have?


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 4, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Okay, a few sips of the diet coke and I had to throw it away, it tasted gross to me! BUT...I'm hungry and don't know what to eat. Apparently I need something, otherwise I wouldn't be hungry, right?
> 
> What should I have?



Steak veggies and half a potatoe?


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 4, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Okay, a few sips of the diet coke and I had to throw it away, it tasted gross to me!  BUT...I'm hungry and don't know what to eat.  Apparently I need something, otherwise I wouldn't be hungry, right?
> 
> What should I have?


Have a yogurt mixed with Cottage cheese, or mixed with some kashi cereal!!!


----------



## Pylon (Apr 4, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Okay, a few sips of the diet coke and I had to throw it away, it tasted gross to me!  BUT...I'm hungry and don't know what to eat.  Apparently I need something, otherwise I wouldn't be hungry, right?
> 
> What should I have?



Well, I've been on a popcorn kick lately.  Not the gooey butter covered kind.  I get the bags of loose kernels, put some in a plain brown bag, fold it over, nuke until done.  It comes out really clean and crunchy.  I like it plain, so it works well for me.  Low cals, high fiber, even a little protein.  Pretty harmless, and it takes up a lot of space.

Otherwise, maybe a handful of almonds?  Or a piece of chicken or can of tuna.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2006)

sugar free gum? I've used that and it...helps...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 5, 2006)

I did end up having a little 3oz packet of tuna, and some more water -- that did the trick!

I will definitely have to try that popcorn trick too.

Oh yeah Arch....I REFUSE to eat cottage cheese.    Not gonna happen - wouldn't be prudent.


----------



## Devlin (Apr 5, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *CARDIO
> 45 Minutes
> Precor Machine
> 7846 Strides total
> ...



Great job again!!!

What level of resistance are you doing on the Precor?  I've yet to get above level 4 on it.  However, I can't have the crossramp really steep, my knee doesn't like it.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 5, 2006)

oh sure...disregard...MY...idea....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 5, 2006)

Honey, I tried it all! even ate some "real" bubble gum, actually only chewed it for a minute or two and had to spit it out!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 5, 2006)

I use Wrigley's Polar Ice.
Good stuff


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 5, 2006)

Ohhhh Archie....come out, come out wherever you aaaarrreeeee!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 5, 2006)

*TODAY - FULLBODY Routine B*

*10 Minute Warm-Up on bike*

*CHEST*

*Incline DB Press*
90x9

*Low Pulley Cross Over*
70x10 Held last rep for a 15 count

*BACK*

*DB Rows*
100x10

*Straight Arm Pushdowns*
80x10 Held last rep for a 15 count

*CARDIO - Jumping Jacks 1:30*

*QUADS*

*Hack Squats*
380x13

*Single Leg Extensions*
(L)100x12
(R)100x12

*DELTS*

*Nautilus Press Machine*
175x11

*Face Pulls*
100x11 Held last rep for a 15 count

*TRAPS*

*Reverse Upright Laterals*
40x10

*HAMS*

*DB SLDL's*
100x9

*Lying Leg Curls*
110x10

*CARDIO - Squat Thrusts 1:00*

*BICEPS*

*BB Preacher Curls*
85x10

*Alternate DB Curls*
40x6

*TRICEPS*

*Skullcrushers*
105x10

*Reverse Grip Pushdowns*
90x7

*CALVES*

*Toe Raises*
250x22

*ABS*

*Saxons*
20x22 (11 Each side)

*Incline Sit-ups*
BW+35x11
*
w/o Time - 30:17*

*CARDIO
30 Minutes
Elliptical Rider*


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 5, 2006)

Crazy Workout Arch !


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 5, 2006)




----------



## Devlin (Apr 5, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

>



Ditto that plus raise you


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 5, 2006)

Good work big guy!


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 5, 2006)

Still going strong, I see.


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 6, 2006)

I can't beleive how much weight your doing on your hacks!!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 6, 2006)

Still knocking out killer wo's


----------



## Devlin (Apr 7, 2006)

Hey Arch. Hope all is going well out your way.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 8, 2006)

How's the cutting going AA ?   

Workout B looks like a lot more ISO work then normal.  

Keep up the good work


----------



## Pylon (Apr 8, 2006)

Heya Arch...

Ok, let's try this again.  You up for a late lunch on Thursday or Friday?


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 9, 2006)

Just catching up, Archie 

Looks awesome as usual.  That damn Fitgirl made me hungry, though
My suggestion is a big tub of Humus from Costco or Sams.  Good dipping, filling, material.  Dip with celery, peppers, mushies, etc......


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 10, 2006)

We have any cops on this site? i think we need to file a missing Angel report


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 10, 2006)

Oh Arch where are you........?!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 10, 2006)

Hello all, sorry havn't been on, been pretty sick lately, havn't worked out since last thursday!!! Will be doing some cardio in the am, then I will start back with Fullbody Routine B I think, and act as if I'm still on track!!! Will get to you all tomorrow, going to spend some time with the family and rest up, hopefully I've kicked whatever it was I had!!! Hope all is well for everyone!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 10, 2006)

You must've been some sick to not be able to workout.  Glad you're on the rebound.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 10, 2006)

Glad to hear from ya Angel !  Must of been some hellaciuos bug ! But you must have smote him


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 10, 2006)

Hope your feeling better now Archie!!! Insane looking workout. I wish I had that motivation still. How are you looking? Any pics??


----------



## Devlin (Apr 11, 2006)

I was starting to get a bit worried about you.  Sorry to hear you were sick.  I really hope you are feeling better.  I know I'm not a good one to say this since I don't practice what I preach, but take it easy and rest.


----------



## WantItBad (Apr 11, 2006)

hope all Is well playa arch colds suck


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 11, 2006)

hiya arch! how ya feeling??


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 11, 2006)

*BRother Triple* - THank you my Friend, I don't get sick often, but when I do it's usually a doozy!!!

*BRother Gary* - LOL, thank you too, yeah, I smoted him!!!

*BRother Rocco* - Thank you for the encouragement!!! No still no pics, I'm working on it though!!! Looking rather flat right now, little to no carbs will do that unfortunatly!!!

*Sister Devlin* - THanks for thinking about me, I'm back to right about 99% so I did cardio today, switching to an Upper/Lower split for at least 2 weeks, think I'm putting a strain on my shoulder!!!

*BRother Bad* - Thank you my Friend, much appreciated!!!

*Sister Billie* - THank you, feeling much better my Friend!!!

*Today Cardio
45 Minutes
Precor
Level 4
Level 10
Intervals (HIIT Basically)
7860 Strides*


----------



## Rissole (Apr 12, 2006)

Progress pic?? Estimate bf%??


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 12, 2006)

Arch...how you feeling honey?

Hope you're better now.

yeah, I second the need for speed....no, not speed...pics!!


----------



## WantItBad (Apr 12, 2006)

everyone seems to agree that pics are needed asap


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 12, 2006)

Heya bud glad to hear you are getting better.  Just be sure to get plenty of rest and dont push it to hard just yet.  You dont want it to come back!


----------



## Devlin (Apr 12, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Heya bud glad to hear you are getting better.  Just be sure to get plenty of rest and dont push it to hard just yet.  You dont want it to come back!



I second that (again I know I should practice what I preach).


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 12, 2006)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Progress pic?? Estimate bf%??


holy crap! Look who it is! 
hiya Pete!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 12, 2006)

Hiya Archie! Glad to hear u are feeling better...I think I pretty much have all that fluid crap out of my lungs...


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 12, 2006)

*Brother Pete* - Hey my Friend, miss ya, workin on pics!!! I got my BF% done 2 weeks ago and it was 16%, not the best I know, so I'm HITting it harder!!! I have 9 1/2 weeks till the contest, don't give up on me!!!

*Sister Fit* - Feeling much better thank you!!! Working on the pics, I promise!!!

*Brother Bad* - I hear ya, I'm trying!!!

*Brother Bolt* - Thank you my Friend, I am feeling pretty much 100%, even w/o today, but I can tell the 75 grams of carbs/day is taking it's toll on the old strength department!!!

*Sister Devlin* - LOL, Thank you very much!!!

*Brother Burner* - Thanks my Friend, I don't know what it was, but it sure knocked me down for a few days!!! Glad your on the rebound as well!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 12, 2006)

Went to an Upper/Lower split for a few weeks!!!

*Today - Upper*

*10 Minute Warm-Up on bike*

*CHEST*

*Incline BB Bench*
245x7  

*Incline DB Press*
90x9

*Pec Dec*
205x12

*BACK*

*Pull-Ups*
-50x6 (getting ready to attempt them *UN-assisted *next week)

*Seated Hammer Rows*
105 (each side)x12

*Single DB Rows*
105x6

*CARDIO - Jumping Jacks 1:30*

*DELTS*

*DB Press*
80x8

*DB Side Laterals*
35x10

*Bent Rear Laterals*
30x7

*TRAPS*

*DB Shrugs*
105x8

*Reverse Upright Laterals*
40x10

*CARDIO - Squat Thrusts 1:00*

*TRICEPS*

*Dips*
BW+50x9

*Overhead DB Extensions*
95x8

*Rope Pushdowns*
140x8

*BICEPS*

*BB Curls*
95x7

*Alternate DB Curls*
40x6

*Rope Hammer Curls*
140x6

*W/O Time - 23:00*

*CARDIO
30 Minutes
Precor Machine
HIIT
Levels 4,10*


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 12, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Went to an Upper/Lower split for a few weeks!!!



Well, lookee that.   But how come you can finish in half the time?


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 12, 2006)

WHOA !!!!!!!!!!  Nice wo Angel  
105 on Db rows  
140 on Rope hammer curls   
And cardio    

You the man


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 14, 2006)

*Brother Triple* - Hmmmmm, not sure, I guess cause I only do 1 set to failure!!!

*Brother Gary* - Thank you my Friend!!! Very much appreciate the encouragement!!! I have to turn it up still!!!

On a side note, will not be on this weekend, have ALOT to do for this Easter weekend, hope EVERYONE has a Great and Safe holiday, always remember to Enjoy Life, my best wishes to you ALL!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 14, 2006)

Mike thats one hell of a workout.  And dont worry about the strength loss...your not doing a powerlifting comp its a bodybuilding comp!  

You need to look good on stage not lift weights up there!  The strength will come back dont worry about that.  

Just stay healthy and injury free and your a winner!!  Yea droppin carbs suck but it will pay off....I rememeber when i was doing 0 carbs for a while and it was brutal but after a while it just becomes second nature and you dont even think  of it!  Keep on truckin your doing great!


----------



## Devlin (Apr 14, 2006)

Yet another fantastic workout.  You are amazing.   

Hope you have a great and safe Easter weekend!!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 14, 2006)

Wow, I'm in awe of you!! Nice w/o man. Your dedication and level of consitent intensity is very impressive.


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 16, 2006)

what a workout!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 17, 2006)




----------



## Pylon (Apr 17, 2006)

Heya Arch!


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 17, 2006)

Hope you had an enjoyable Easter.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 17, 2006)

*Brother Bolt* - Thank you my Friend, I appreciate the encouragement more than you know!!!

*Sister Devlin* - Thank you also my Friend, I did have a Great Easter, hope you did as well!!!

*Brother Rocco* - Thank you for the kind words my Friend, I try and hope that I can be of help to anyone I can!!!

*Sister Billie* - Thank you very much my Friend!!!

*Brother Gary* - Hows it goin, Hope you had a Great Easter my Friend!!!

*BRother Pylon* - How goes it my Friend!!!

*Brother Triple* - Hello my Friend, I had a fantastic Easter, hope you did as well!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 17, 2006)

*Today - UPPER*

*CHEST*

*Incline BB Bench*
245x8

*Incline DB Press*
90x9 1/2

*Pec Dec*
225x8 held last rep for a 15 count

*BACK*

*CG Pull-Ups*
*BW*x6 held last rep for a 15 count (I am officially off pull-up welfare )

*Hammer Seated Row*
115(each side)x7

*DB Bent-Over Rows*
105x7

*CARDIO - Squat Thrusts 1:30*

*DELTS*

*DB Press*
80x9

*DB Side Laterals*
35x11

*DB Bent Over Rear Laterals*
30x8

*TRAPS*

*DB Shrugs*
105x9

*Reverse Upright Laterals*
40x11

*CARDIO - Jumping Jacks 1:00*

*TRICEPS*

*Dips*
BW+50x10

*Overhead DB Extensions*
95x9

*Rope Pushdowns*
140x8

*BICEPS*

*BB Curls*
95x8

*Alternating DB Curls*
40x7

*Rope Hammer Curls*
140x7

*w/o Time - 24:17*

*CARDIO
30 Minutes
Bike
HIIT *


----------



## WantItBad (Apr 17, 2006)

Congrats on the real pullups!!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 18, 2006)

Great wo !!!

No more welfare  and HIIT cardio


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 18, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *CG Pull-Ups*
> *BW*x6 held last rep for a 15 count (I am officially off pull-up welfare )



   

Good going, Arch.  It was only a matter of time. And the rest of the workout is looking good, too.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 18, 2006)

Nice w/o, Arch.  Congrats on the pull-ups!


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 18, 2006)

woohoo....off of pullup welfare!!! Congrats Archy!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 18, 2006)

*Brother Bad* - Thank you my Friend!!!

*Brother Gary* - Thats the plan of attack my Friend!!!

*Brother Triple* - Thank you so much, It felt like it took forever!!!

*Brother Pylon* - Thank you my Fellow HITter, very much!!!

*Sister Billie* - Thank you very much my Friend, I appreciate that!!!

*CARDIO
45 Minutes
Precor 
Levels 4,10
7900 Strides
HIIT*


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 18, 2006)

Great last few workouts Arch... I agree we need some pics to see how you progress until your comp !


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 19, 2006)

Yeah!!!!  Archie's off welfare!  

It's a good thing too, I am sick and tired of paying good money for welfare participants who could easily go out and get a good workout in!    

YOU ARE DA MAN!!!  The SUPER MAN!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 19, 2006)

I can't beleive I am saying this after I have raved about p/rr/s, but I am actually thinking about trying HIT after this cycle of p/rr/s   Can you PM me some sample workouts, or anything Archy??


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 19, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Can you PM me some sample workouts, *or anything *Archy??



Is that secret code for porn?


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 19, 2006)

*Brother Sean* - Thank you my Friend, I am trying to get some pics, I need a camera!!!

*Sister Fit* - Thank you my Friend, LOL, your killin me!!!

*Sister Billie* - Awesome, would LOVe to have ya on the HIT train!!! I'll send you some samples!!! You could look into Sister Fits journal, that would proly be what I recommend for ya to start off with!!!


----------



## Devlin (Apr 19, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I can't beleive I am saying this after I have raved about p/rr/s, but I am actually thinking about trying HIT after this cycle of p/rr/s   Can you PM me some sample workouts, or anything Archy??



 Just when I joined the p/rr/s club you are considering bailing.  That is just not fair.  

Great job Arch!!! Congrats on getting off welfare.  That's a major accomplishment and a testiment to your strength both physical and mental.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 19, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Just when I joined the p/rr/s club you are considering bailing.  That is just not fair.
> 
> Great job Arch!!! Congrats on getting off welfare.  That's a major accomplishment and a testiment to your strength both physical and mental.


Thak you my Friend, I appreciate that very much!!! Theres plenty of room on the Ol HITtrain for you too!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 19, 2006)

*Today - LOWERS

10 Minute warm-up on bike*

*QUADS*

*Squats*
385x8

*Single Leg Press*
210x13

*Extensions*
190x13

*Single Leg Extensions*
70x6 (both)

*Cardio - Jumping Jacks 1:30*

*HAMS*

*DB SLDL's*
105x10

*Seated Leg Curls*
200x7

*Lying Single Leg Curls*
70x11 (both)

*CALVES*

*Seated Calve Raises*
145x11

*Standing Calve Raises*
270x11

*ABS*

*Nitro Abs*
200x14

*Hanging Leg Raises*
BW+30x8

*Saxons*
20x12 (each side)

*W/O Time - 20:11*

*CARDIO
30 Minutes
Precor
Levels 4,10
HIIT
5510 strides*


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 19, 2006)

Looking good Angel  
Only 2 more months !!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 19, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Is that secret code for porn?


   






			
				gwcaton said:
			
		

> Looking good Angel
> Only 2 more months !!


Thank you my Friend!!! Yes Sir, 2 more Months!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 19, 2006)

Archie, I feel rotten for not being around lately to support you.  I'm sorry, friend, just needed some time away.  Looks like you are doing great  I can't wait to make the trip back to St. Lou!  You are going to do great.  Keep plugging along, we are all behind you


----------



## Devlin (Apr 19, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Thak you my Friend, I appreciate that very much!!! Theres plenty of room on the Ol HITtrain for you too!!!



Your very welcome, you deserve all the credit.

Thank you for the invite to HIT, but I don't know about the short intense workouts.  I wouldn't know how to act with such a quickie workout when I'm used to the long slow burn.  Sorry I couldn't resist


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 20, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Is that secret code for porn?


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 20, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Is that secret code for porn?


did somebody call me?


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 20, 2006)

holy squats, archie!
When I grow up, I wanna be like you!


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 20, 2006)

Look at this!  Who said your going to lose strength when dieting your crankin those pullups out like nuttin!  Kick ass man!

Keep it up...and I know I said I may not be able to make the comp but I'm still trying to finagle some things around so maybe I can...fingers crossed!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 20, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Squats*
> 385x8



Holy loaded squat bar batman!!  

Well, you know what they say - "Success is measured one plate at a time".  Oh wait...that was me that said that.  Did I tell you guys/girls that I got my tshirt from Yvonne?


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 20, 2006)

did she sign it?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 20, 2006)

Huh?  No...she created it, remember - that was one of my tshirt ideas!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 20, 2006)

I mean, she could have autograghed it...


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 20, 2006)

*Brother Boiler* - Hey my Friend, don't get down on yourself!!! I fully understand life has it's ways of throwin curveballs at you, Just know I am here if you need someone!!! Looking forward very much to meeting you my Friend!!! Your support means more to me than you will ever know!!!

*Sister Devlin* - Many thanks to you my Friend, hey............ you can't blame me for tryin though!!!

*Sister Billie* - Your killin me!!! Did you look into Sister Fit's journal yet? What do you think about her routine???

*Brother Burner* - Thank you for the compliment my Friend!!!

*Brother Bolt* - Thank you my Friend, I was extremely happy, and suprised too!!! My fingers are crossed, hope you can make it!!!

*Sister Fit* - Thank you, appreciate that!!! I like that phrase too!!!

*CARDIO
45 Minutes
Precor
Levels 4,10
HIIT
7930 Strides*


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 21, 2006)

Hiya Arch...I have been following along in Tammy's journal...I'm just really torn right now whether I want to stick with p/rr/s or go to HIT...I'll just have to think it over, I have 4 more weeks   Thanks bud!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 21, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Hiya Arch...I have been following along in Tammy's journal...I'm just really torn right now whether I want to stick with p/rr/s or go to HIT...I'll just have to think it over, I have 4 more weeks   Thanks bud!


Just let me know!!! You'll do Great no matter what you decide!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 21, 2006)

*Today - UPPERS

10 Minute Warm-Up on bike*

*CHEST*

*Incline BB Bench*
245x8

*Incline DB Presses*
90x10

*Pec Dec*
225x9 w/15 count hold on last rep

*BACK*

*CG Pullups*
BWx7 w/15 count hold on last rep

*Seated Hammer Rows*
125(each side)x9

*DB Bent Over Rows*
105x7

*CARDIO - Squat Thrusts 1:30*

*DELTS*

*DB Presses*
80x10

*DB Side Laterals*
40x8

*DB Rear Laterals*
30x10

*TRAPS*

*DB Shrugs*
105x10

*Reverse Upright Laterals*
45x7

*CARDIO - Jumping Jacks 1:00*

*TRICEPS*

*Dips*
BW+50x10 1/2

*Overhead DB Extensions*
95x10

*Rope Pushdowns*
140x8 r/p x2 more

*BICEPS*

*BB Curls*
95x8

*Alternate DB Curls*
40x8 (both)

*Rope Hammer Curls*
140x7 r/p x2 more

*W/O Time - 25:13*

*CARDIO
30 Minutes
Lifecycle
Levels 4,10*


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 21, 2006)

you...did all of.....THAT...in 25 minutes???? 
holy awesome   
you sir, are an animal!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 21, 2006)

Nice wo muscleman


----------



## Devlin (Apr 21, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> you...did all of.....THAT...in 25 minutes????
> holy awesome
> you sir, are an animal!



  

You are one tough man to do all that in 25 minutes.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 22, 2006)

*Brother Burner* - LOL, Thank you for that encouragment, I appreciate that!!!

*Brother Gary* - Thank you also, I sure don't feel like a muscleman right now!!! LOL!!!

*Sister Devlin* - I apreciate that very much my Friend!!!


----------



## WantItBad (Apr 22, 2006)

great workouts!


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 22, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> you...did all of.....THAT...in 25 minutes????
> holy awesome
> you sir, are an animal!



Arch always kicks his ass.  Drive and determination.


----------



## dougnukem (Apr 22, 2006)

I see you're still posting those fake workouts in here..... 
Great stuff bro!


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 22, 2006)

Damn Archy..with a workout like that you would HAVE to get up at 4:00 am...if you were in my gym at 9:00 am there wouldn't be any equipment to go from one exercise to the next...it's pretty full in there


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 23, 2006)

The A-Train is chugging along.  Things are looking great, Archthumb: .  How about that Pujols guy?  Man, I miss the ball games in St. Louis.  Went to the Wings playoff game today.  Those are great, as well.  I'm in your corner, Arch.  The end is in sight.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 25, 2006)

*Brother Bad* - Thank you my Friend!!!

*Brother Triple* - With inspiration from ALL of my Friends here, it's easy for me to push myself, thanks for the encouragement!!!

*Brother Nukem* - I wish the pain was fake too, LOL!!! Thank you my Friend!!!

*Sister Billie* - Thank you also, thats exactly why I lift early, the gym is MINE, LOL!!!

*Brother Boiler* - Your support has been a GODsend my Friend, thank you for the encouragement!!! Puhjols is INCREDIBLE, we LOVE the guy here!!!

On a side note, my wife just had surgery, so I prolly won't be on too much, just enough to post my w/o's and drop a quick line to all of you, should be a little better in a few days, but my time and focus AFTER my w/o's will be her!!! Keep at it my Friends, your drive and Inspiration have almost gotten me to the finish line, not sure how I'll finish, but I will thanks to you ALL!!!


----------



## WantItBad (Apr 25, 2006)

Send ur wife my prayers for a speedy recovery nothing serious i hope


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 25, 2006)

WantItBad said:
			
		

> Send ur wife my prayers for a speedy recovery nothing serious i hope


I'll second that


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 25, 2006)

Hope the wife's doing ok and recovers quickly AA !


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 25, 2006)

How is she doing????


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 26, 2006)

Arch, how is your wife feeling?  I will continue to keep her in my prayers.  May she recover quickly!


----------



## Devlin (Apr 26, 2006)

Arch I hope all is ok with your wife and that she recovers quickly.  As for you, you will finish.  Your amazing drive and determination will not let you fail.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 26, 2006)

Thank you ALL for the support and kind words, she is doing pretty good, just in alot of pain, Again, thank you all for the kind words, I appreciate everything!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 26, 2006)

*Today - Uppers

10 minute warm-up on bike*

*CHEST*

*Incline DB Press*
90x12

*Flat DB Press*
90x7

*Pec Dec*
225x10 w/a 15 count hold on last rep

*BACK*

*Pullups *(Palms facing each other)
BWx9 w/a 15 count hold on last rep

*Seated Hammer Rows*
125x11

*DB Bent Over Rows*
105x9

*CARDIO - Jumping Jacks 1:30*

*DELTS*

*DB Press*
80x11

*DB Laterals*
40x10

*DB Rear Laterals*
30x11

*TRAPS*

*DB Shrugs*
105x11

*Reverse Upright Laterals*
45x8

*TRICEPS*

*Dips*
BW+50x11

*Overhead DB Extensions*
95x12

*Rope Pushdowns*
140x9 r/p + 3

*BICEPS*

*BB Curls*
95x9

*Alternating DB Curls*
40x9

*Rope Hammer Curls*
140x10

*w/o time - 25:11*

*CARDIO
30 Minutes Elliptical
Level 11*


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 26, 2006)

Great workout, Archie.  Hopefully your wife feels better soon.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 26, 2006)

Fantabulous wo Angel  

Have I missed it ? What ya weighing in at now a days ?


----------



## Devlin (Apr 26, 2006)

I'm still amazed at how much volume and weights you do in such a short period of time.  You are extremely consistant even while cutting.  Great job!


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 26, 2006)

great workout Archy!!  I have a question...when your doing pec deck and you do your 15ct hold, where are you holding it...at the point where your arms are nearly locked out??


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 27, 2006)

Good lookin workouts bud!  Keep at it your doin an awsome job!

Hope the wife is OK!  Prayers to a speedy recovery!

And no worries my friend you will finish at the top!


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 27, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> I'm still amazed at how much volume and weights you do in such a short period of time.  You are extremely consistant even while cutting.  Great job!


Pretty much what I was going to say 

How's the cut going?


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 27, 2006)

hey archie!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 27, 2006)

*Brother Boiler* - Thank you my Friend, she is getting better day by day, just a slow recovery period I'm sure!!!

*Brother Gary* - Thank you too, no you havn't missed it, just been lazy I guess, was 233 last Saturday, will see what I am this Saturday, hoping for 230!!!

*Sister Devlin* - I appreciate those kind words tremendously my Friend!!!

*Sister Billie* - Thank you too my Friend!!! I hold the rep at the top part of the rep, squeezing my hands together as if I'm gonna push right through each hand, hope that helps!!!

*Brother Bolt* - Thank you for the encouragement my Friend, and your kind words towards my wife!!! You are helping me incredibly my Friend!!!

*Brother Sean* - Thank you, it's going prety good, really tired and cranky though, can't wait for this weekend, 3 whole days at 500+ carbs/ day!!! Can you say look out pasta and sweet potatoes!!!

*Brother Burner* - Hows it goin my Friend!!! Seriously consider Heavy Duty, please!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 27, 2006)

Your workout? I'm too young and pretty to die...

I'm getting used to my bi-weekly split..so..if I DO..miss workouts...which...seems I do...I'll have agood chance of at least hitting the body once per week...I think I do have the sytem worked out. (I just had court yesterday and threw me off)
Go into work early, take my 2 hours. (travel to gym, workout, go home((5 minutes from gym)) eat, shower and be back to work and finish 8 hours)

Glad to hear that the missus is doing better. That's gotta be load off your mind.
Sounds like this weekend is gonna be good for you.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 29, 2006)

*Brother Burner* - I hear ya my Friend, thank you for your well wishes too!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 29, 2006)

*Today - Lowers

10 Minute Warm-up on bike*

*QUADS*

*Front Squats*
135x20 (First time trying these, so dont laugh!!!)

*Leg Press*
540x16

*Leg Extensions*
210x10

*Single Extensions*
70x9 (both)

*HAMS*

*DB SLDL's*
110x8

*Seated Leg Curls*
200x8

*Single Leg Curls*
70x12 (both)

*CARDIO - Jumping Jacks 1:30*

*CALVES*

*Seated Calve Raises*
160x13

*Standing Calve Raises*
285x9

*ABS*

*Nitro Abs*
200x15

*Hanging Leg Raises*
BW+30x9

*Saxons*
20x13 (each side)

*W/O Time - 21:43*

*CARDIO
30 Minutes
Lifecycle
Level 8*


----------



## Burner02 (May 1, 2006)

how'd u like the front squats? It seems for that when you get the bar in the 'cradle' of your crossed arms...the bar is up against your throat and almost wants to choke you...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 1, 2006)

How do you do those?


----------



## DeadBolt (May 1, 2006)

Good lookin workout man!  I am going to try those front squats this week...so I have 2 days to research how to do em LOL.


----------



## Burner02 (May 1, 2006)

here y go.
Step up to the bar. It should be almost at shoulder height.
fold your arms like barbara Eden from I Dream of Genie.
the bar will rest in the natural 'crook' of the shoulder girdle.
make sure you hold your folded arms level to keep the bar locked in place.
The bar should also put a little pressure upon your throat. (the part I am not wild about)
Then, squat. and repeat.
I just saved u two days worth of work. No need to thank me...just send money...


----------



## King Silverback (May 1, 2006)

*Brother Burner* - Short of using light weights, I enjoyed the feeling on the quads and not so much on my back, I will keep them for now!!!

*Sister Fit* - See Brother Burners next post!!! LOL!!!

*Brother Bolt* - Thank you my Friend, go for it, I actually feel them more than the back squats!!!

*Brother Burner* - You da Man, thank you my Friend!!!


----------



## King Silverback (May 1, 2006)

*Today - UPPERS

10 Minute Warm-Up on Bike*

*CHEST*

*Incline DB Press*
95x8

*Hammer Iso Flat Press*
90x9

*Pec Dec*
225x11 w/ 15 count hold on last rep

*BACK*

*Pullups *
BWx9 w/ 15 count hold on last rep

*Hammer Iso Seated Row*
125x12

*Bent Over DB Rows*
105x10

*CARDIO - Squat Thrusts 1:30*

*DELTS*

*DB Press*
85x6

*DB Side Laterals*
40x11 1/2

*DB Rear Laterals*
30x12

*TRAPS*

*DB Shrugs*
105x11

*Reverse Upright Laterals*
45x10

*TRICEPS*

*Weighted Dips*
BW+55x8

*DB Overhead Extensions*
100x7

*Rope Pushdowns*
140x10

*BICEPS*

*BB Curls*
95x10

*Alternate DB Curls*
40x9

*Rope Hammer Curls*
140x10

*W/O Time - 26:03*

*CARDIO
30 Minutes
Elliptical Rider
Level 11*


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 1, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> here y go.
> Step up to the bar. It should be almost at shoulder height.
> fold your arms like barbara Eden from I Dream of Genie.
> the bar will rest in the natural 'crook' of the elbows.
> ...



Huh?? 

If I fold my arms and the bar rests on my elbows, why would it put pressure on my throat?    There's a good 12 inches from my neck to my elbows....that's no makey sense


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 1, 2006)

Uuuuummmmm, what happened to your new photos Arch?  Weren't you supposed to show off that sexy bod of yours???


----------



## Burner02 (May 1, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Huh??
> 
> If I fold my arms and the bar rests on my elbows, why would it put pressure on my throat? There's a good 12 inches from my neck to my elbows....that's no makey sense


oops....fixed it.


----------



## Burner02 (May 1, 2006)

that's a heckuva workout...as always...but...dang...I wanna be like Mike...I mean..I already am Mike...but...archy Mike..


----------



## King Silverback (May 1, 2006)

*Sister Fit* - I have no camera, plus my wife who would take the pics, is down for the count for a while, I'm working on it though!!!

*Brother Burner* - Thank you, LOL, your killin me my Friend!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (May 1, 2006)

Great workout, Arch.  It looks like pull-up welfare is a distant memory.


----------



## Seanp156 (May 1, 2006)

Impressive workout as always Arch !!! I'm sure it's in here somewhere, but how long until your show?


----------



## gwcaton (May 1, 2006)

Great wo ANgel ! 

Dips are looking good


----------



## Burner02 (May 1, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Brother Burner* - Thank you, LOL, your killin me my Friend!!!


killin' you? You sir...are lucky you weren't in close proximity last night...chicken and raw broccoli....I think even that cat was mad at me...
WHEW!


----------



## Rocco32 (May 2, 2006)

Looking awesome as always buddy! Keep it up.


----------



## DeadBolt (May 2, 2006)

Good lookin w/o arch!


----------



## King Silverback (May 2, 2006)

*Brother Triple* - Thank you my Friend, I fully intend to keep it a distant memmory too!!!

*Brother Sean* - Thank you too, it's 6 weeks from Saturday, June 17th to be exact!!!

*Brother Gary* - Thank you also, The dips are FINALLY coming around!!! Now if I can just get better in the pullup department!!!

*Brother Burner* - Uh..................... been there, done that, LOL!!!

*Brother Rocco* - Thank you my Friend, much appreciated!!!

*Brother Bolt* - I appreciate that my Friend!!!

*CARDIO
45 Minutes
Precor Machine
Levels 4,10
7926 strides*


----------



## Stewart14 (May 2, 2006)

hey there archangel,,,,i haven't been on the board in a while, but I am gonna be back now and trying my hat at HIT, I will be frequenting your journal for some ideas and tips to try to make mine more successful, you seem to know what you're doing with HIT!  I started a journal for the HIT, so if you ever stop by and have some suggestions for me, just let me know  

and keep up the good work...I think that last workout you posted was awesome! I think it would make me   if I tried it!!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 2, 2006)

you seem to alrady know rule #1 for archies HIT workouts:
Have puke bucket at the ready....


----------



## Burner02 (May 2, 2006)

it still boggles me how after just a 5min WU that u put up 95lbs for reps....
I guess I am just creature of habit....of safety...wanna feel the weights as I step them up...


----------



## King Silverback (May 3, 2006)

*Brother Stewart* - THanks for stoppin by, glad to have ya!!! I'll defiantly swing by your area and check it out!!! I thank you for the compliment!!! Puking has become a common event, LOL!!!

*Brother Burner* - If you have never dry heaved from a set of curls, you have no idea how INTENSE you can get!!! LOL!!! In regards to your question about safety, if you watched me, I have extremely strict form and a HITter believes that you warm up the muscle on the first few reps of the set, the most dangerous point is actually the last rep, form and concentration is beyond Key!!!


----------



## King Silverback (May 3, 2006)

*Today - LOWERS

10 Minute Warm- Up on bike*

*QUADS*

*Front Squats*
225x8 1/2

*Leg Press*
590x15

*Leg Extensions*
210x12

*Single Leg Extensions*
70x10

*HAMS*

*DB SLDL's*
110x10

*Seated Leg Curls*
200x10

*Single Leg Curls*
75x7

*CARDIO - Squat Thrusts 1:30*

*CALVES*

*Seated Calve Raises*
170x10

*Standing Calve Raises*
285x11

*ABS*

*Nautilus Nitro Abs*
205x11

*Hanging Leg Raises*
30x10

*Rope Pulldowns/Ins w/ a twist*
100x12 each side

*w/o Time - 22:08*   

*CARDIO
30 Minutes
Elliptical Rider
Level 11*


----------



## gwcaton (May 3, 2006)

22:08  !!  


  Nice wo Angel


----------



## Burner02 (May 3, 2006)

u sir...are an animal!


----------



## Devlin (May 3, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *
> 
> w/o Time - 22:08
> 
> [/COLOR]*



Slacker    Incredible workout as usual.  I'm still amazed at your workouts while cutting.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 4, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Front Squats*
> 225x8 1/2



I'm curious about that half rep.    Did you wind up dumping the bar or was it just a partial?  I've tried front squats before and I don't really like them.  They feel awkward and I'm not sure what would happen if I got stuck at the bottom.


----------



## King Silverback (May 4, 2006)

*Brother Gary* - LOL, your right, my times are slowly getting longer, starting to really get to me!!! Thanks for the compliment!!!

*Brother Burner* - Thank you, wish I was though!!!

*Sister Devlin* - Your correct there, I feel sometimes as if I'm slacking!!! Thank you for the encouragement!!!

*Brother Triple* - Well since someone was using the "Curling Cage" I used this half cage type thing with the posts set and the side safety arms solid, they do not adjust (Do you know what I'm talking about???) and as I went down on rep 8, I honestly thought I had at least 1 more full rep, but the quads said, Oh no you dont, so I made it prolly just about half way up and had to set it down!!!


*TODAY - CARDIO
45 Minutes Precor Machine
Levels 4,5,10
7926 strides*

Just cant HIT 8000, I hope to soon though!!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 4, 2006)

...and he's modest....


----------



## Pylon (May 4, 2006)

Man o man, Arch.  Still doing great!

OK, despite my lack of focus, I still plan on being at the comp.  I'm finalizing the plans for that weekend now.  I'll be done with school the following week, and will probably have the family over that weekend (meaning the weekend after the comp) so we'll do Father's Day that weekend, which frees me up the comp weekend.

So, who else is in?  I saw the notes in Bolt's journal and from Dev.  Is anyone in for sure?


----------



## Devlin (May 4, 2006)

I have no doubt you will HIT 8000 strides.  When you set your mind to something you achieve it.


----------



## King Silverback (May 5, 2006)

*Brother Pylon* - Thank you my Friend, I'm givin it everything I have, hope not to dissapoint anyone!!! Isn't the contest the weekend of Fathers day? June 17th is the contest, would be great to have ya my Friend!!!

*Sister Devlin* - Thank you for the vote of confidence, I will HIT it, thank you again!!!


----------



## King Silverback (May 5, 2006)

*Today - UPPERS

10 Minute Warm-Up on Bike*

*CHEST*

*Incline DB Press*
95x10

*Flat Hammer Strength Iso Press*
90x9

*Pec Dec*
245x6 (Held Last rep for a 15 count)

*BACK*

*Pull-Ups*
BWx10 (Held Last rep for a 15 count)

*Seated Hammer Strength Iso Row*
135 (each side)x10

*Bent Over DB Rows*
110x6

*Cardio - Squat Thrusts 1:30*

*DELTS*

*DB Presses*
85x8

*DB Side Laterals*
45x6

*DB Rear Delt Laterals*
35x6

*TRAPS*

*DB Shrugs*
105x12

*Reverse Upright DB Laterals*
45x11

*TRICEPS*

*Dips*
BW+55x10

*DB Overhead Extensions*
100x8

*Cybex Tricep Extensions*
110x8

*BICEPS*

*BB Curls*
105x6

*Alternate DB Curls*
40x10

*Cybex Preacher Curls* (Lift with 2 hands, lower with 1)
50x8

*W/O Time - 26:10*

*CARDIO
Elliptical
30 Minutes
Level 11*


----------



## Stewart14 (May 5, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Today - UPPERS*
> 
> *10 Minute Warm-Up on Bike*
> 
> ...


 
there is only one word for this one......

*DAMN!!!*


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 5, 2006)

I totally agree Stewart!!!  




			
				Archangel said:
			
		

> *Pec Dec*
> (Held Last rep for a 15 count)
> 
> *Pull-Ups*
> (Held Last rep for a 15 count)


----------



## Burner02 (May 5, 2006)

I'm more amazed...that he could move all that weight on mil press...AFTER his heavy inc. db press....

I need to be an Archangel....they get to smite bad people...are inhumanly strong...have wings and can fly....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 5, 2006)

Forget RedBull.....HIT gives you wings!


----------



## jasone (May 5, 2006)

Man, what a long thread.  Now I'm part of it.  HE HE.  Feels good to be part of something.


----------



## gwcaton (May 5, 2006)

NICE wo Angel  

How's it going ?  It's getting closer to the big day


----------



## Devlin (May 5, 2006)

Please forgive me, but I serouosly doubt I will be able to make it to your comp, as much I as I want to be there for you


----------



## King Silverback (May 6, 2006)

*Brother Stewart* - Thank you my Friend!!!

*Sister Fit* - Thank you too!!!

*Brother Burner* - Thank you for the encouragement!!! It's getting really tough to stay focused right now, I appreciate the support!!!

*Sister Fit 2* - I like it, *HIT............... Gives you Wings*!!! Kinda Catchy huh!!!

*Brother Jasone* - Thanks for stoppin in, feel free to come back!!!

*Brother Gary* - Thank you my Friend, it's getting really hard on me physically right now, the desire is still burning, but the body is saying whoa, LOL!!! Yes Sir, 6 weeks from today!!!

*Sister Devlin* - Hey now, there is NO forgiveness needed my Friend, I completely understand!!! Your support and encouragement has helped me beyond words!!!

Everyones support has meant the world to me, Thank you ALL!!!


----------



## WantItBad (May 6, 2006)

sorry i havent been around arch......things look amazing as usual


----------



## King Silverback (May 8, 2006)

WantItBad said:
			
		

> sorry i havent been around arch......things look amazing as usual


No worries my Friend, how are things with you and yours??? Thank you for the encouragement!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 8, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> there is only one word for this one......
> 
> *DAMN!!!*



He's a BEAST  !!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 8, 2006)

how goes it Archy?? 2 weeks and counting until HIT hits Olympus!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 9, 2006)

HIT it ripe
HIT it right
HIT it tight


----------



## Burner02 (May 9, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> HIT it ripe
> HIT it right
> HIT it tight


is that an invitation? 'Cause if so..that would be...SUPER!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 9, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> HIT it ripe
> HIT it right
> HIT it tight


 
that was freaking hilarious   I'm gonna have to change my Siggy when I start HIT...


----------



## King Silverback (May 9, 2006)

*Brother YM* - Thank you, still have ALOT to do yet, appreciate the encouragement!!!

*Sister Billie* - Going fairly good, I like that, that would be a cool name for your journal.............. *HIT hits Olympus*!!!

*Sister Fit* - LOL, HIT it hard, or go home!!!

*Brother Burner * -   

*Sister Billie 2* - Sounds like a plan!!!

*Today - CARDIO
Precor Machine
45 Minutes
Levels 5, 10
8037 strides, Yay, I HIT it, Finally!!!*


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 9, 2006)

billie should totally start a new journal and use that!


----------



## King Silverback (May 9, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> billie should totally start a new journal and use that!


Agreed!!!


----------



## Pylon (May 10, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Brother Pylon* - Thank you my Friend, I'm givin it everything I have, hope not to dissapoint anyone!!! Isn't the contest the weekend of Fathers day? June 17th is the contest, would be great to have ya my Friend!!!


Yes, but we will be celebrating the weekend after, so my weekend should be clear for the comp.  Looking forward to it!  

So, is there any reason to come to the morning session, or just the night session?


----------



## Devlin (May 10, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Today - CARDIO
> Precor Machine
> 45 Minutes
> Levels 5, 10
> 8037 strides, Yay, I HIT it, Finally!!!*





 I knew you could do it.


----------



## Burner02 (May 10, 2006)

> Originally Posted by *Archangel*
> _*Brother Pylon* - Thank you my Friend, I'm givin it everything I have, hope not to dissapoint anyone!!! _


whoa..hey...what's with the self doubt? How could u dissapoint us? Seriously! Don't make me get Devlin go over there and give you an 'attitudinal adjustment!'....remember how she takes the temperatures of horses? That can be used against u as well sir!   
You are going to do great. Ifit means anything....you are doing something that most of won't ever do. You are taking your fitness to the 'next level'. 
No matter what your placement is in this comp....know that all of us here think of you as a champion.
Now go kick some ass, and get that 1st place....


----------



## b_reed23 (May 10, 2006)

I second that!!!!

Also...are you saying you want me to use HIT hits Olympus or the HIT it ripe, HIT it right, HIT it tight??


----------



## gwcaton (May 10, 2006)

8037 strides!!!  But how many do you really have in you ?  More than you think !


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 10, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I second that!!!!
> 
> HIT it ripe, HIT it right, HIT it tight??





This is my vote!


----------



## boilermaker (May 10, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> This is my vote!


My vote, too!!

Hey, Arch.  Looking forward to coming down to St. Louis for Archy Mania.  Watching the Cards on the tube in my office this afternoon.  I miss going to those games.  

Hey Py, Are you going to buy tickets for the comp in advance??

Archie Mania gifts are looking good.  Hope you all can make it to watch our hero


----------



## Burner02 (May 10, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Archy Mania.


1st..in the 80's, we had....: Hulkamania
now...the year is 200 and we have a new legend: Archiemania.

We have Archie and his archiemaniacs!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 10, 2006)

I'm gonna create a shirt!

Archymaniac


----------



## Burner02 (May 10, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> I'm gonna create a shirt!
> 
> Archymaniac


too bad I don't have any software...or...knowledge...on how to design a shirt:
kinda like hulkamania:
big, bb'er w/ wings....headband tht says: Archiemaniac
and him tearing off his archiemania shirt...


----------



## King Silverback (May 10, 2006)

*Brother Pylon* - Good Stuff, lookin forward to havin ya out!!! Are you gonna go out to eat after the nite show??? The morning is just the pre-judge, if you don't wanna come for that I understand, the only thing is its only like 5$ more to get the package (Pre-Judge & Nite Show) I think, it's up to you my Friend, will just be glad to have ya there!!!

*Sister Devlin* - Thank you, took me long enough, but I got it, thanks to you and everyone cheering me on!!!

*Brother Burner 1* - Ouch, would rather NOT have my temp taken, thank you!!! LOL!!! Thank you for the vote of confidence, I appreciate the support more than you all will ever know, I just hope that I look 1/2 as good as what is expected!!!

*Sister Billie* - THank you too!!! My vote is actually for *"HIT hits Olympus"* but thats just me!!!

*Brother Gary* - THank you, I will be pushing even harder from here on out, so we'll see, would really like to get 8500!!!

*Sister Fit 1* - I like that one too!!!

*Brother Boiler* - Lookin forward to see you too my Friend!!! Really, REALLY appreciate you coming down for little old me my Friend!!! Can't wait to see the Archie-Mania gift, I'm sure it'll be really special and awesome, your'e too much Brother Boiler!!! Me the hero??? YOU are the Hero my Friend, ALL of you who have helped me and do what WE ALL do day in and day out, Your compliment Humbles me my Friend!!!

*Brother Burner 2* - Awesome, Good Stuff!!!

*Sister Fit 2* - Your killin me!!!

*Brother Burner 3* - LOL, that would be hilarious!!!


----------



## King Silverback (May 10, 2006)

*Today - UPPERS

10 Minute Warm-Up on Bike*

*CHEST*

*Incline BB Bench Press*
225x8

*Incline DB Presses*
100x7 

*Pec Dec*
245x8 (Held last rep for 15 count)

*BACK*

*Pull-Ups*
BWx10 (Held last rep for a 15 count)

*DB Bent Over Rows*
110x10 

*Seated Iso Hammer Rows*
145x8

*Cardio - Jumping Jacks 1:30*

*DELTS*

*DB Presses*
85x9

*DB Side Laterals*
45x7

*DB Rear Laterals*
35x7

*TRAPS*

*DB Shrugs*
105x13 (Held last rep for a 10 count)

*Reverse Upright Laterals*
45x12

*TRICEPS*

*Dips*
BW+60x6

*DB Overhead Extensions*
100x9

*Cybex Tri-Extensions*
110x8

*BICEPS*

*BB Curls*
105x7

*Alternate DB Curls*
45x6

*Cybex Preacher Curls *(2 arms up, 1 arm down)
60x10 (5 each arm)

*W/O Time - 26:43*

*CARDIO
30 Minutes 
Elliptical*


----------



## King Silverback (May 10, 2006)

Sorry guys and Gals, have to take my Wife for a follow up, will try to get on later and go to your journals!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 10, 2006)

Prayers going with you Arch!


----------



## Devlin (May 10, 2006)

Hope all goes well.  I will be thinking about both of you and hoping for the best.


----------



## gwcaton (May 10, 2006)

Great wo Angel  

take care of your lady .


----------



## boilermaker (May 10, 2006)

Hope the Heavens shine down upon your family tonight.  Everything will be fine


----------



## Triple Threat (May 10, 2006)




----------



## DeadBolt (May 10, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> second


Scuse me that word doesn't belong in this journal 

Big Mike!  Hows the cut going....looks like your doing great from my eyes!

Hope the wife is OK my prayers go out to you!

Sorry to say I wont be able to make your comp....this injury put me over the top!  I'm almost out of work a week now plus medical bills are going to kill me so I will be in a major hole for this now


----------



## Burner02 (May 11, 2006)

Hey archie! How'd the follow up go?


----------



## King Silverback (May 11, 2006)

*Sister Fit* - Thank you, appreciated very much!!!

*Sister Devlin* - Thank you too, went well, will have another follow up in 2 weeks!!!

*Brother Gary* - Thank you, I'm trying to do the best I can, both with my wife and w/o too!!!

*Brother Boiler* - I thank you my Friend!!!

*Brother Triple* - Hello to you too my Friend, how goes it in your world???

*Brother Bolt* - Thank you, the cut is going fairly well, LOL!!! Thank you, she's doin great actually!!! No worries my Friend, I completely understand, as I said before, we shall cross paths soon enough!!! Hope you get better as well!!!

*Brother Burner* - The follow up went great, we have another one in 2 more weeks, but everything is healing nicely!!! Thank you!!!

Thank you ALL for your support, it means more to me than you will ever know!!!

Wife is doing great, healing up pretty good, will know more in a couple of weeks!!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 11, 2006)

great! Everything is tracking...now go get the gold! U want the cheese! U want the chedder! (I heard that in a movie)


----------



## King Silverback (May 14, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> great! Everything is tracking...now go get the gold! U want the cheese! U want the chedder! (I heard that in a movie)


  Good Stuff BRother Burner!!!

Hope ALL you Mothers have a Great Mothers Day!!! Will be back on tomorrow!!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 14, 2006)

did u just call me a mother???
How Rude!


----------



## Burner02 (May 15, 2006)

'Morning, Archie!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 15, 2006)

Thanks for the help yesterday!


----------



## King Silverback (May 15, 2006)

*Brother Burner 1* - LOL, I don't think so!!!

*Brother Burner 2* - Afternoon!!!

*Sister Billie* - My pleasure!!!


----------



## King Silverback (May 15, 2006)

*Today - LOWERS

10 Minute Warm-up on bike*

*QUADS*

*Front Squats*
225x10

*Leg Press*
630x11

*Leg Extensions*
215x11

*Single Leg Extensions*
75x12

*HAMS*

*DB SLDL's*
115x8

*Leg Curls*
205x7

*Single Leg Curls*
75x9

*CARDIO - Jumping Jacks 1:30*

*CALVES*

*Seated Calve Raise*
170x12

*Standing Calve Raise*
285x13

*ABS*

*Nitro Abs*
205x15

*Hanging Leg Raises*
35x8

*Rope Pullins*
110x15

*w/o Time - 18:55*

*CARDIO
Elliptical Rider
30 Minutes
Level 11*


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 15, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Today - LOWERS
> Leg Press
> 630x11
> *




Yeah...I can do that much to, I just chose not to


----------



## Burner02 (May 15, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Today - LOWERS*
> 
> *10 Minute Warm-up on bike*
> 
> ...


da-ng...was all happy-n-pumped about my leg workout...but..oof...I will just go back to my corner and play with my crayons now...


----------



## gwcaton (May 15, 2006)

Nice wo Angel  

How ya doing ?


----------



## King Silverback (May 15, 2006)

*Sister Fit* - I have no doubt you could!!! Can we at least share the load??? How you doin???

*Brother Burner* - You can use MY crayons, I saw your w/o my Friend, keep that chin up, your rockin AND Rollin!!!

*BRother Gary* - Thank you, feelin EXTREMELY rundown and fatigued, suprised weights are actually still progressing somewhat, only 5 more weeks of hell until I hopefully don't embarass myself too badly!!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 15, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Brother Burner* - You can use MY crayons, I saw your w/o my Friend, keep that chin up, your rockin AND Rollin!!!


um...could I possibly also borrow your powers to smite?


----------



## King Silverback (May 15, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> um...could I possibly also borrow your powers to smite?


----------



## Burner02 (May 15, 2006)

now THAT"S what I'm talking about....but u can keep the spandex costume...


----------



## boilermaker (May 15, 2006)

> Thank you, feelin EXTREMELY rundown and fatigued, suprised weights are actually still progressing somewhat, only 5 more weeks of hell until I hopefully don't embarass myself too badly!!!



Archie, just showing up after after all you've put yourself through would be enough for all of us!!!!  We all know you come from the highest level of disciplene, drive and desire.  Five more weeks are nothing in the grand scheme of things.  Get tougher, get meaner, get riipped and bring it on home!!!!!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (May 16, 2006)

Arch.  Workouts are still looking really good.  Smite anyone lately?


----------



## b_reed23 (May 16, 2006)

5 more weeks to go buddy!! We are all pulling for ya! 

Nice leg workout...it makes my hipflexor hurt just thinking about those leg presses!


----------



## King Silverback (May 16, 2006)

*Brother Burner* - Cool, was hoping to keep the "suit" LOL!!!

*Brother Boiler* - Thank you SO much for the words of encouragement!!! They mean ALOT to me my Friend!!!

*Brother Triple* - Thank you also, No, I think the "Loud and Obnoxious" guy had his membership revoked (Miracles my Friend, Miracles) LOL!!!

*Sister Billie* - Thank you too so much, I appreciate your support!!!


*Thank you ALL, your encouragement WILL help me pull through these last 5 weeks!!!*

*Today - CARDIO
45 Minutes
Precor Machine
Levels 5,10
8211 Strides*


----------



## boilermaker (May 16, 2006)

How's it going today, Arichi?


----------



## Pylon (May 16, 2006)

heya Archie!  Looking good coming up on comp time.  Can't wait!


----------



## King Silverback (May 17, 2006)

*Brother Boiler* - It's goin, LOL!!! Its okay, cant wait to carb up thats for sure, really tired of looking flat!!! You goin out to eat afterwards???

*Brother Pylon* - Cool, can't wait either, your planning on goin out to eat afterwards right???



*Today - UPPERS

10 Minute Warm-Up on Bike*

*CHEST*

*Incline DB Press*
100x9

*Incline BB Bench*
225x9

*Pec Dec*
245x9 Held last rep for a 15 count

*BACK*

*Pullups*
BWx11 Held last rep for a 15 count

*DB Rows*
110x9

*Seated Hammer Iso Rows*
145x9

*Cardio - Jumping Jacks 1:30*

*DELTS*

*DB Presses*
85x9

*DB Side Laterals*
45x8

*DB Rear Laterals*
35x8

*TRAPS*

*DB Shrugs*
110x6 Held last rep for a 10 count

*Reverse Upright Laterals*
50x7

*TRICEPS*

*Dips*
BW+60x7

*DB Overhead Extensions*
100x9

*Cybex Tri-Extensions*
110x8

*BICEPS*

*BB Curls*
105x8

*Alternating Seated DB Curls*
45x7

*Cybex Preacher Curls* (Lift with 2, Lower with 1)
60x12 (6 each arm)

*w/o Time - 26:34*

*CARDIO
30 Minutes
Elliptical Rider
Level 11*


----------



## b_reed23 (May 17, 2006)

nice workout Arch...and it sounds like you are determined to eat out after your comp...wonder why?  What is your big meal gonna be afterwards??


----------



## Burner02 (May 17, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> nice workout Arch...and it sounds like you are determined to eat out after your comp...wonder why? What is your big meal gonna be afterwards??


pizza
hamburgers
french fires
ice cream
cookies

...and that's just for appetizers!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 17, 2006)




----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 17, 2006)

Billie that is too funny!!!  I had to print that out!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (May 17, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Brother Boiler* - You goin out to eat afterwards???
> 
> *Brother Pylon* -  your planning on goin out to eat afterwards right???



I'm beginning to see a pattern here.


----------



## Devlin (May 17, 2006)

Finally getting caught up.  Glad to hear your wife is going well.  You have been posting strong workouts and fantastic cardio (see you have surpassed 8200 rpm   )  You have done fanstatic and regardless you are a winner in my book.  

By the way, I found the greatest Mother's Day gift for my mom.  She is diabetic and I gave her the gift when she arrived yesterday.  Thought you would appreciate it. http://www.ediblearrangements.com/Arrangements/Arrangement_Detail.aspx?ID=22


----------



## gwcaton (May 17, 2006)

looking good Angel !!

Hang in there , its all downhill from here


----------



## King Silverback (May 18, 2006)

*Sister Billie 1* - Oh yes, I am VERY determined to eat out afterwards, LOL!!! Hoping for someting like IHOP!!!

*BRother Burner* - And then some, LOL!!!

*Sister Billie 2* - OMG, I absolutely LOVE that, will definatly print that one out!!!

*Sister Fit* - Me too!!!

*BRother Triple* - LOL, DEFINATLY a pattern!!!

*Sister Devlin* - THank you very much!!! Appreciate the well wishes, same to you as well!!! THats a COOL gift, how did she like it???

*BRother Gary* - THank you!!! Yes Sir, thank goodness there is a light at the end of the tunnel, LOL!!!

*Today - CARDIO
45 Minutes
Precor Machine
Levels 5,10
8222 Strides*


----------



## Pylon (May 18, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Brother Pylon* - Cool, can't wait either, your planning on goin out to eat afterwards right???



well, since I've been slacking and didn't bother reading all the posts I missed, I didn't know about it, but I don't see why not.  Has a location been selected?


----------



## King Silverback (May 18, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> well, since I've been slacking and didn't bother reading all the posts I missed, I didn't know about it, but I don't see why not.  Has a location been selected?


No, not yet, but I know my Family and Friends are gonna go out to eat afterwards, was just wondering/hopeing you wanted to come along!!!


Maybe IHOP???


----------



## Pylon (May 18, 2006)

Well, I'm not jazzed about the choice, but considering all you are going thru, I guess you should get whatever you desire at that point.  

I might be in, depending on how late everything goes...


----------



## boilermaker (May 21, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Brother Boiler* - It's goin, LOL!!! Its okay, cant wait to carb up thats for sure, really tired of looking flat!!! You goin out to eat afterwards???


Heck yeah!, I'm going out to eat if there is room for me!  Then we are going to HIT at at 4 a.m., right  just kidding!

Keep up the good work.


----------



## King Silverback (May 21, 2006)

*Brother Pylon* - I hear ya, sorry that doesn't sound good to you, what does??? It shouldn't be too late!!!

*Brother Boiler* - Awesome, glad you can make it, of course there is room my Friend!!! No way at 4am, was thinking of 3:30 LOL!!! Thank you for the encouragement!!!


----------



## Pylon (May 21, 2006)

IHOP is fine if that is what is on your mind, Archie.  Like I said, you are the one doing all the work here!


----------



## Seanp156 (May 21, 2006)

It's probably been said before, but when can we expect progress pics AA ?


----------



## Burner02 (May 21, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Well, I'm not jazzed about the choice, but considering all you are going thru, I guess you should get whatever you desire at that point.
> 
> I might be in, depending on how late everything goes...


what????? U are saying NO to IHOP????? Pancakes! Say it wauth me:
P A N C A K E S!!!! With syrup!     damn....I my mouth is watering just from saying it.....
Call it a carb up, refeed...whatever....besides...u would be congratulating Archie on his voctory! How can u turn that down sir!


----------



## Pylon (May 21, 2006)

I'm not turning it down....I guess I just have a funny concept of IHOP food, since I have to sometimes eat there on the road and try to be good about it, meaning dry grilled chicken and poached eggs.


----------



## Burner02 (May 21, 2006)

yeah...but...P A N C A K E S !!!!!


----------



## Seanp156 (May 21, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> yeah...but...P A N C A K E S !!!!!



Mmmmmmm Pancakes... I want some chocolate chip pancakes !!!!


----------



## Double D (May 21, 2006)

I enjoy reading your journal. Your workouts look very good and very impressive. I have always worked out with volume and volume only. This has opened my eyes to a few things. I am changing my routine to incorporate some of your ideas. Thank you I am excited because I have been stuck in a rut for about a year now.


----------



## King Silverback (May 22, 2006)

*Brother Pylon 1* - Cool, appreciate that!!!

*Brother Sean 1* - As soon as I get a camera, or after my show in 4 weeks!!! Sorry thats the best I got!!!

*BRother Burner 1* - Oh man I can just taste them there PANCAKES!!! The chocolate chip kind, MMMMMMMMMmmmmmmmmmm Good Stuff!!!

*Brother Pylon 2* - I understand, might I suggest...............Pancakes, LOL!!!

*Brother Burner 2* - EXACTLY!!!

*Brother Sean 2* - YOU read my mind my Friend!!!

*Brother DD* - Welcome and thank you for the compliment!!! Feel free to take what you like, I will get that to you asap!!!


----------



## King Silverback (May 22, 2006)

*Today - Uppers

10 Minute warm-up on bike*

*CHEST*

*Incline BB Bench*
245x7

*Incline DB Presses*
100x7

*Cable Cross-Overs*
60x12 held last rep for a 15 count

*BACK*

*Pullups*
BWx12 held last rep for a 15 count

*Seated Iso Hammer Rows*
145(each side)x10

*DB Bent Over Rows*
110x10

*Cardio - Squat Thrusts 1:30*

*DELTS*

*DB Presses*
85x9

*DB Side Laterals*
45x9

*DB Rear Laterals*
35x8

*TRAPS*

*Cable Shrugs *(Between 2 pulleys, like a crossover, but they where set low, pulled in and then shrugged)
100(each side)x15

*Reverse Upright Laterals*
50x8 1/2

*TRICEPS*

*Dips*
BW+60x9

*DB Overhead Extensions*
100x10

*Cybex Tri-Extensions*
110x9

*BICEPS*

*Cable Curls*
110x12

*Seated Incline Curls*
45x7

*Cory Curls*
60x9

*W/O Time - 27:03*

*Cardio
30 Minutes 
Elliptical Rider
Level 11*


----------



## gwcaton (May 22, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Today - Uppers
> 
> 10 Minute warm-up on bike*
> 
> ...



Still pumping out solid wo's   
Yoiu are amazing


----------



## b_reed23 (May 23, 2006)

Damn...look at you go, with your pullups! you'll be doing weighted in no time!


----------



## Burner02 (May 23, 2006)

what she said..think it's about time u strapped a 'quarter' to you and knock the out!


----------



## King Silverback (May 23, 2006)

*Brother Gary* - Thank you my Friend, much appreciated!!!

*Sister Billie* - I'm kinda dreading strapping some weight to me, actually more nervous, but I will do that Friday!!! Thank you for the encouragement!!!

*Brother Burner* - I will "Attempt" that Friday, wish me luck!!!

*Today - CARDIO
45 Minutes
Precor Machine
Levels 5,10
HIIT (2 minute intervals)
8227 strides*


----------



## b_reed23 (May 23, 2006)

OMG...you did HIIT for 45 minutes?? Your either crazy, or an animal!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (May 23, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Today - Uppers*
> 
> *10 Minute warm-up on bike*
> 
> ...


 
Thats some crazy shoulder work there Arch!  I dont know what's more impressive, the 85x9 presses or the 45x9 laterals.....45x9 on side laterals??? that is bordering on just plain sick, lol.  How strict is your form on these?


----------



## Burner02 (May 23, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Brother Burner* - I will "Attempt" that Friday, wish me luck!!!


um...I'm gonna go out on a limb here....you'll be just fine.
1st time I added weight to my PU's, it was a 10lb plate...and I knocked out 10 reps...  that wasn't so bad....so did 25 for 8....45 for 5..and found my sweet spot....
So just do them!


----------



## Burner02 (May 23, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> Thats some crazy shoulder work there Arch! I dont know what's more impressive, the 85x9 presses or the 45x9 laterals.....45x9 on side laterals??? that is bordering on just plain sick, lol. How strict is your form on these?


what he said!


----------



## King Silverback (May 23, 2006)

*Sister Billie* - I'm a Beast baby, yeah!!! (In my best Austin Powers voice) LOL!!! Nah, just insane!!!

*Brother 20* - Thank you my Friend, LOL!!! I appreciate that, actually I'm "little psycho" about form!!! Honestly my form is more important to me than weight, so I'm VERY strict!!!

*Brother Burner 1 & 2* - I will do them, I'll start with a 25, and see what I can do!!! Thank you for the kind words my Friend!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 24, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *
> DELTS
> 
> DB Presses
> ...


*


Oh, I am so sore....look at my insane shoulder work!!!  

Oh y eaeh...that wasn't me!   Arch  You Rock!!!*


----------



## Burner02 (May 24, 2006)

I keep forgettig toget to walmart and getting an envelope that will safely protect Tam's package..will get that out to u tomorrow!

I actually really liked having weights w/ pull ups. I can't wait till I can add them back in!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 24, 2006)

> I'm a Beast baby, yeah!!! (In my best Austin Powers voice)


 
AAAANNNNNDDDD....I'm spent

grrrrr baby...very grrrrr.....


----------



## Burner02 (May 24, 2006)

I luv this woman...


----------



## b_reed23 (May 24, 2006)




----------



## Burner02 (May 24, 2006)




----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 24, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I luv this woman...


----------



## King Silverback (May 24, 2006)

You all are killin me!!! Brother Burner, whenever you get a chance my Friend, no hurry, I just apreciate what your doin for me!!!

*Today - LOWER

10 Minute Warm-Up with bike*

*QUADS*

*Hack Squats ATF*
270x15

*Leg Press*
700x6

*Leg Extensions*
220x11

*Single Extensions*
80x8

*HAMS*

*DB SLDL's*
115x9

*Cybex Leg Curls* (new machine)
130x9

*Single Leg Curls*
75x9

*CARDIO - Squat Thrusts 1:30*

*CALVES*

*Seated Calve Raises*
180x9

*Standing Calve Raises*
285x14

*ABS*

*Nitro Abs*
210x11

*Hanging Leg Raises*
35x8

*Kneeling Rope Pull-Ins/downs*
120x11

*w/o Time - 19:08*

*CARDIO
30 Minutes
Elliptical
Level 11*


----------



## b_reed23 (May 24, 2006)

those leg extentions are KILLER!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 25, 2006)

Hey AA - How do you like the DB SLDL's compared to BB??

I see you are still progressing


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 25, 2006)

Arch


----------



## fUnc17 (May 25, 2006)

Happy bday AA


----------



## P-funk (May 25, 2006)

happy b-day


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 25, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you
Happy Birthday to you
Happy Birthday Dear Arrrrcccchyyyyyyyy
Happy Birthday to you
(ahem...that was in my best Marilyn Monroe too)


----------



## King Silverback (May 25, 2006)

*Sister Billie* - I'm feeling them too, believe me!!!

*Brother YM* - I prefer the DB's to be honest, a better stretch AND contraction!!! Suprisingly I am, the weights started to fizzle out, then all of a sudden the slowly started up again!!! Thank you for the encouragement!!!

*Sister Fit 1* - Hows my Leetle Friend doin today??? (my best Scarface voice)

*Brother FUnc* - Thank you, appreciate that!!!

*Brother P-Funk* - Appreciate that my Friend!!!

*Sister Fit 2* - Thank you, sounded just like her too!!!

*Today CARDIO
45 Minutes
Precor Machine
Levels 5,10
HIIT (2 Minute Intervals)
8311 strides*


----------



## Seanp156 (May 25, 2006)

It's AA's B-day !!! Happy birthday Arch !


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 25, 2006)

Look Brother Arch....I found something for you!!


----------



## gwcaton (May 25, 2006)

Happy Birthday  Angel


----------



## Pylon (May 25, 2006)

Happy birthday, Arch!!!


----------



## boilermaker (May 25, 2006)

Happy Birthday, Arch (a couple hours belated)   

You are doing so great on your comp prep!!! Keep it up.  It's just a walk in the park, now.  Just a few short weeks!!!!!!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 25, 2006)

Happy Birthday Archy!!


----------



## Devlin (May 28, 2006)

Damn it I missed your birthday   I hope you had a very happy one.

I haven't had the time to go back and see how you have been doing, but I'm sure you have been doing a great job prepping for the competition.


----------



## warriorofpeace (May 29, 2006)

*Keep it up bro*

I checked out your progress, awsome dedication bro. I wish you the best. Its also very cool how your faith is right there with you bro.

I'll try to check back now and then.

Train hard, pray harder.



			
				Archangel said:
			
		

> *Sister Billie* - I'm a Beast baby, yeah!!! (In my best Austin Powers voice) LOL!!! Nah, just insane!!!
> 
> *Brother 20* - Thank you my Friend, LOL!!! I appreciate that, actually I'm "little psycho" about form!!! Honestly my form is more important to me than weight, so I'm VERY strict!!!
> 
> *Brother Burner 1 & 2* - I will do them, I'll start with a 25, and see what I can do!!! Thank you for the kind words my Friend!!!


----------



## King Silverback (May 30, 2006)

*BRother Sean* - I appreciate that my Friend!!!

*Sister Fit* - I printed that out, thank you for thinking about me!!!

*Brother Gary* - Thank you very much!!!

*Brother Pylon* - Thank you also my Friend!!!

*Brother Boiler* - Much appreciation to you!!! It feels like infinity though!!!

*Sister Billie* - Thank you too!!!

*Sister Devlin* - I appreciate the well wishes my Friend, hope all is well with you!!!

*Brother Peace* - Many thanks to you my Friend, I appreciate the encouragement!!!


----------



## King Silverback (May 30, 2006)

*Today - FullBody

10 minute warm-up on bike*

*LEGS*

*Leg Press*
700x14

*Cybex Leg Curls*
130x13 + 4 xreps

*Nautilus Leg Extensions*
225x10

*Calve Raises*
285x16

*CHEST*

*Iso Incline Hammer Press*
115x12 + 4 xreps

*Pec Dec*
245x12

*BACK*

*Pullups*
BW+25x6

*Seated Iso Hammer Rows*
145x11

*DELTS*

*DB Press*
85x9

*DB Side Laterals*
45x9

*TRAPS*

*DB Shrugs*
105x10

*BICEPS*

*BB Curls*
105x6

*Cybex Preacher Curls*
60x12 (6 each arm)
*Lift with Both,Lower with one*

*TRICEPS*

*Dips*
BW+60x11

*DB Overhead Extensions*
105x7

*ABS*

*Nitro Abs*
210x12

*Hanging Leg Raises*
35x8

*LOWER BACK*

*Back Extensions*
BWx10

*w/o Time - 32:36*

*Cardio
30 Minutes 
Elliptical Rider
Level 11*


----------



## Pylon (May 30, 2006)

Whew!  Nice w/out, Arch!

Just less than 3 weeks out.  How you holding up?


----------



## King Silverback (May 30, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Whew!  Nice w/out, Arch!
> 
> Just less than 3 weeks out.  How you holding up?


Thank you!!!

Barely, I am SO tired and sore all the time, can't wait till Saturday, I get to eat as much as I can, of whatever I want in one sitting, then it's pretty much 0 carbs till the wed. before!!! I'm ready for it to be over honestly, LOL!!!


----------



## Pylon (May 30, 2006)

I haven't seen new pics in a while.  Can we expect some before the show, or are you keeping everything under wraps?


----------



## b_reed23 (May 31, 2006)

I was wondering about the pics too...I'd kinda like to see the "flat" look he has going now compared to show time...

Arch...so you'll be doing fullbody now?  32 minutes?? guess that means I must be doing it right...I'm HITting between 28-38 minutes


----------



## King Silverback (May 31, 2006)

*Brother Pylon* - Wish I had a camera, believe me I'm keeping nothing under wraps, although maybe I should, LOL!!!

*Sister Billie* - Yes, it's fullbody until my show now!!! Of course your doin it right!!! If I can get a hold of a camera, I'll show you the "flat" look, trust me, it's nothing to look at though!!!

*Today - CARDIO
50 Minutes
Precor Machine
8533 strides
Levels 5,10
HIIT Intervals (2 minutes each)*


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 1, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Today - FullBody*
> 
> *10 minute warm-up on bike*
> 
> ...


 
Thats one hell of a workout to finish in 32 minnutes AA!!  I think it took me that much time to do my 5x2 squat routine yesterday, yes, 32 minutes for 5 sets of 2 squats, lol....lots of rest between sets....the Anti-HIT workout!  

Can't wait to see all of your work paying off for you!  Dieting for a show is something I can NEVER EVER do, I won't even disguise that fact, lol....the discipline involved in eating 0 carbs for weeks, and loading on one day and doing this or that on another day is way to much for me to handle.

Here's hoping for that first place trophy!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 1, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Sister Billie* - Yes, it's fullbody until my show now!!! Of course your doin it right!!! If I can get a hold of a camera, I'll show you the "flat" look, trust me, it's nothing to look at though!!!


 
Hey..flat or pumped...I'll take whatever I can get 

oh yeah...and this has YOU written all over it...now you have somthing to think about when your posing in a few weeks........


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 2, 2006)

*Brother 20* - LOL, it's not "that" bad once you get used to it!!! Thanks for your support and encouragement, it means ALOT to me!!!

*Sister Billie* - LOL, I'll see what I can do!!! Love the pic, thanks for thinking about me!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 2, 2006)

*TODAY - FULLBODY

10 Minute Warm-Up on Bike*

*LEGS*

*Hack Squats* (ATF)
360x11

*Leg Extensions*
230x9

*Cybex Leg Curls*
130x16

*Seatd Calve Raises*
180x11

*CHEST*

*Hammer Iso Incline Press*
125x10

*Cross-Overs*
70x9

*BACK*

*Hammer Iso Pulldowns*
90x11

*DB Bent Over Rows*
115x7

*DELTS*

*Nautilus Press*
185x11

*Nautilus Side Laterals*
70x15

*TRAPS*

*Hise (no-grip) Shrugs*
285x12

*BICEPS*

*Cable Curls*
120x13

*Cory Curls*
70x8

*TRICEPS*

*Pushdowns*
140x13

*DB Skullcrushers*
35x9

*ABS*

*Rope Pulldowns*
130x11

*Incline Crunches*
BW+35x9

*LOWER BACK*

*Back Extensions*
BWx15

*w/o Time - 33 Minutes*

*Cardio
30 Minutes
Elliptical Rider
Level 11*

Today was okay, kinda not happy, Intensity has dropped slightly, hoping it's due to under-nourishing myself!!! Feeling EXTREMELY flat!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 2, 2006)

when do you carb up before your comp Arch?? Just curious

how is your wife doing??


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 3, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> when do you carb up before your comp Arch?? Just curious
> 
> how is your wife doing??


The wednesday before, Thank GOD!!! 

My wife is doing Great, thank you for asking!!!


----------



## Devlin (Jun 3, 2006)

Great workouts!!! My computer is back and working great so now I can follow along more.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 4, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Great workouts!!! My computer is back and working great so now I can follow along more.


Thank you, glad to have ya back in Cyber world!!! How goes it for you???


----------



## Devlin (Jun 4, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Thank you, glad to have ya back in Cyber world!!! How goes it for you???



It's going.  Everyday seems a bit better.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 4, 2006)

The workouts still look great.   How are you holding up with the dieting?  Are you ready for the sprint to the finish?


----------



## boilermaker (Jun 4, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> The workouts still look great.   How are you holding up with the dieting?  Are you ready for the sprint to the finish?


His diet is rock solid. His work ethic is even better.  Why sprint to the finish when you are in a position to walk down and take them all?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 5, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> oh yeah...and this has YOU written all over it...now you have somthing to think about when your posing in a few weeks........






It's the Pro Tan....not you Arch!  Just keep thinking that...


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 6, 2006)

*Sister Devlin* - Best way to take it, GODspeed you my Friend!!!

*Brother Triple* - Thank you my Friend, I'm hanging in there!!! Definatly dragging though, LOL!!!

*Brother Boiler* - Thank you for the vote of confidence, wish I was as confident as you are!!! I'm giving it my all though, sure hope to NOT dissapoint anyone!!!

*Sister Fit* - Hmmmmmmmm, not so sure about that, LOL!!!

Sorry have been MIA for a while, been so busy and TIRED, not much of an excuse, so I sincerely apologize!!!

*Yesterday CARDIO
45 Minutes Precor
Levels 5,10
HIIT (2 Minute Intervals)
8317 Strides*


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 6, 2006)

*Today - UPPERS

10 Minute Warm-Up on Bike*

*CHEST*

*Iso Hammer Incline Press*
135(each side)x9

*Cross-Overs*
70x10

*Dips*
BW+65x6

*BACK*

*Iso Hammer Pulldowns*
115(each side)x13

*Iso Hammer Seated Rows*
155(each side)x6

*DB Rows*
115x7

*DELTS*

*Nautilus Delt Press*
200x10

*Nautilus Side Laterals*
90x13

*TRAPS*

*Cable Shrugs*
130(each side)x15

*BICEPS*

*Cable Curls*
140x9

*Cory Curls*
70x9

*TRICEPS*

*DB Overhead Extensions*
105x9

*Cybex Tri Extensions*
110x9

*w/o Time 23 Minutes*

*Cardio
30 Minutes
Lifecycle
Level 8*

Will be doin a Lowers w/o Thursday, and either another Upper, or a Fullbody routine saturday!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 6, 2006)

your getting there Arch!! I am so excited for you!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 7, 2006)

Here's something for ya Bro Arch!   Just remember.....no hand holding!!!


----------



## Devlin (Jun 7, 2006)

Great workout.  You will do great and will not disappoint anyone.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 7, 2006)

TAMMY!!!!!!! you beat me to it...I was just about to post that one!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 8, 2006)

Big Mike!  Hows it holding up for ya bud!

Sorry haven't been around to track your progress life went sour for a few weeks ya know!

But I should be back now and again when I get a break from studying!  

How the diet going...seems your starting to drag a bit...thats expected.  Seems to me that your right on target though.  Fill me in on some states im so curious!!!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 8, 2006)

*Sister Billie 1* - Thank you, me too, and a bit nervous too!!!

*Sister Fit* - LOL, no worries, thanks for the laugh, needed it!!!

*Sister Devlin* - Thank you very much, I appreciate the encouraging words!!!

*Sister Billie 2* - LOL, shes a quick one isn't she!!!

*Brother Bolt* - Very much so dragging, LOL, but almost there, I will pull through!!! Hope life gets much better for ya my Friend, it hurts my heart to hear that the people I know/care about are bothered with Life, take it easy and let the Big Guy upstairs handle it, your in my thoughts and prayers!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 8, 2006)

*Today - LOWERS/Cardio*

*10 Minute warm-up on bike*

*LOWERS*

*Leg Press*
720x14

*Leg Extensions*
230x11

*DB SLDL's*
115x11

*Cybex Sitting Leg Curl Machine*
130x14

*Standing Calve Raises*
300x12

*Seated Calve Raises*
180x11

*ABS*

*Hanging Leg Raises*
BW+35x10

*Rope Pulldowns/Ins*
140x11

*W/O Time - 12:18*

*CARDIO
30 Minutes
LifeCycle
HIIT (1 Minute Intervals)
Level 8*

Cardio Tomorrow
FullBody w/o Saturday w/90 Minute Cardio Session (last w/o for contest)
Cardio Sunday
Cardio Monday (last day of cardio)
Practice Posing the rest of the week, Thank GOD almost there!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 8, 2006)

Arch...what is the show again?  I can't wait to see pics!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 9, 2006)

Ditto to the pics!  You must look awsome!  What is your goal comp weight?  Or BF% if thats the route your going...


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 9, 2006)

I would like to see some measurements and weight posted in here, since we can't get any pre-contest pictures


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 9, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Today - LOWERS/Cardio*
> 
> *10 Minute warm-up on bike*
> 
> ...


ho-lee crap, archie!! You did ALL that in under 13 minutes???  

I don't see how working only 1 set gets u the strength u have! but...U da man!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 9, 2006)

*Sister Fit* - It's next Saturday, should have plenty of pics then!!!

*Brother Bolt* - LOL, not sure I look awesome, going by bf% and I'm hoping to break 10%???

*Sister Billie* - I'm sorry, wish I could post some pics!!! Will have plenty after the show though!!!

*Brother Burner* - You would be suprised what HIT can do for ya, you just have to follow the Principle to a T!!! I will never go back to volume training again, Thank you for the encourageing words my Friend!!!

*Today- Cardio
45 Minutes 
Precor Machine
Levels 5,10
HIIT (2 Minute Intervals)
8215 strides*

Dropped down the chart on the strides  , really feeling the Drained part of this, thought I was dying SEVERAL times in to this session!!! I just can't wait for tomorrows marathon session, FullBody with 90 Minutes of cardio RIGHT after!!! Can you say


----------



## Devlin (Jun 9, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Today- Cardio
> 45 Minutes
> Precor Machine
> Levels 5,10
> ...



And you say I'm insane for pulling off a 2 hour workout.  I think we need to re-evaluate who the insane one is  

Regardless, great job Arch!!! You are going to do great!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 9, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> And you say I'm insane for pulling off a 2 hour workout.  I think we need to re-evaluate who the insane one is
> 
> Regardless, great job Arch!!! You are going to do great!!


  Well okay, we can share the Insane Club!!!  

Thank you SOOO Much for your support, it means so much my Friend, I will and have given it my all!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Jun 9, 2006)

Archie, we're in the home stretch here!!!!!!!   You are going to do great We'll be in town Thursday.  Can't wait to meet you and see you Rock in the Comp!!  You're dedication is an inspiration to everyone.


----------



## Devlin (Jun 9, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Archie, we're in the home stretch here!!!!!!!   You are going to do great We'll be in town Thursday.  Can't wait to meet you and see you Rock in the Comp!!  You're dedication is an inspiration to everyone.



Don't forget to take lots of pics for those of us that can't make it.  PLease...


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 10, 2006)

*BRother Boiler* - Good Stuff, looking forward to meeting you!!! Thank you for the support and the Inspiration!!!

*Sister Devlin* - I should have a "few" LOL!!! I'll post 'em as soon as I can!!! Thank you too for your well wishes, Much Appreciated!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 10, 2006)

*Today - Last w/o for show!!!

FullBody/Marathon Cardio

10 Minute Warm-Up on Bike*

*LOWERS*

*Hack Squats*
360x12 (rest 30 seconds)
360x6

*Leg Extensions*
230x10 (rest 30 seconds)
230x6

*Cybex Seated Leg Curls*
130x13 (rest 30 seconds)
130x6

*Seated Calve Raises*
180x13

*UPPERS*

*CHEST*

*Iso Hammer Incline Presses*
135(each side)x10
90x7 )drop set)

*Pec Dec*
245x12
235x7

*BACK*

*Iso Hammer Pulldowns*
115(each side)x13
90x6 (drop set)

*Seated Iso Row*
160(each side)x8
135(each side)x8 (drop set)

*DELTS*

*Nautilus Press*
205x11
200x5 (drop set)

*Nautilus Laterals Machine*
100x13
90x6 (drop set)

*TRAPS*

*Hise Shrugs*
300x13
285x9 (drop set)

*BICEPS*

*Cable Curls*
140x11

*Seated Incline DB Curls*
35x9 (each arm)

*TRICEPS*

*DB Overhead Extensions*
105x10

*Cybex Tri-Press Extensions*
110x12

*ABS*

*Nitro Abs*
210x14

*Hanging Leg Raises*
BW+35x11

*LOWER BACK*

*Hyperextensions*
BW+25x15

W/O Time - *DID NOT RECORD*!!! THis was a marathon session so to speak, trying to completely exhaust all the glucose in the muscles, not break 'em down since I will not be taking in enough nutrients to repair them!!! So no time was kept in that I was not trying to beat the clock so to speak!!!

*CARDIO*

*45 Minutes
Elliptical Rider
Level 11
HIIT* (1 Minute for every 5 was full out)
Again, just trying to exhasut the muscles!!!

*45 Minutes
LifeCycle
Level 11
HIIT* (1 minute for every 3 was full out)
same as above!!!

*DONE*!!!  

*Tomorrow-
Cardio - 1 Hour*

*Monday-
Cardio - 45 Minutes to an hour!!!*


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 10, 2006)

Holy cow!  Thats one heck of a w/o archi!  You have done great to this point my friend...everything has been executed to the "T" and I couldn't be more proud of you!  You are going to kick ass!


----------



## Devlin (Jun 10, 2006)

Ok Arch you just took the title for Insane workouts.   Fantastic workout!!


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 10, 2006)

Nice going Arch, have a great time with the show! I'm sure you'll look awesome.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 11, 2006)

Gooooooooood  Luck AA!!!!     Make sure you post pics with the first place trophey!!


----------



## Pylon (Jun 11, 2006)

I promise everyone I'll get lots of pics of Archie on stage, with the trophy, and then headfirst into a stack of pancakes.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 11, 2006)

*Brother Bolt* - Thank you so much my Friend, I've given it my all!!!

*Sister Devlin* - LOL, Thank you so much for the encouragement my Friend!!!

*Brother Sean* - Thank you also, much appreciated my friend!!!

*Brother YM* - Thank you too my Friend, but the only way I'll get a first place trophy is if I beat it outta the guy who wins it, LOL, Hmmmmmmmmmm maybe I'll smite him!!!

*Brother Pylon* - LOL, MMMMMMMmmmmmmmmmmmm Pancakes!!!

*CARDIO
60 Minutes
Elliptical Rider
Level 11
HIIT (Every 5th minute was all out)*


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 12, 2006)

Arch...I KNOW you will do great, you just need to work on getting that confidence up!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 12, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Arch...I KNOW you will do great, you just need to work on getting that confidence up!!


Thank you Sister Billie, I'm tryin!!!


*Today - CARDIO (LAST SESSION)
45 Minutes
Elliptical Rider
Level 11
HIIT (1 out of every 5 minutes, full out)*


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 12, 2006)

Holy workouts Batman!!!  

Arch you are going to do great in your comp, I just know it!!  Your hard work and dedication have certainly paid off.

Now I just can't wait for the picture of your face in the pancakes!


----------



## Pylon (Jun 12, 2006)

So, no more workouts?  No HIT, no cardio?

Slacker...


----------



## boilermaker (Jun 12, 2006)

Gettin' closer Archie!!!!  We are all very proud of your determination, drive and attitude


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 13, 2006)

I'm so excited for you Arch!!! As always I admire all the hard work and effort you've put into this....your going to do awesome!!! I can't wait for pics! Congrats buddy. 

With HIT, how often are you working out with weights per week?


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 14, 2006)

*Sister Fitty* - Thank you so much, I can't wait myself to bury my face in the pancakes, LOL!!!

*Brother Pylon* - LOL, nope, no mas!!!

*Brother Boiler* - Thank you also my Friend!!! Looking forward to meeting you!!!

*Brother Rocco* - Thank you too my Friend!!! Hope to survive and not dissapoint anyone, thats my BIGGEST fear!!! With HIT, I work out 3 times a week on non-consecutive days, no more, no less!!!

Well Getting much closer, not coming in as lean as I really wanted to, think I'll HIT right around 10-12% bodyfat, so nows your guys chance to cancel if you don't wanna go, I would understand!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Jun 14, 2006)

I'll be in town tomorrow.  No cancelling out here.


----------



## Double D (Jun 14, 2006)

Nice work Arch.....very impressive.


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 15, 2006)

Hey Angel  

Dropping in to wish you the best this weekend , I know you'll do great  !  Wish I could be there to meet ya and the rest of the gang.
GO ANGEL !!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 15, 2006)

That is great progress my friend!  You will do awsome!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 15, 2006)

*Brother Boiler* - Allrighty then, looking forward to meeting you my Friend!!!

*Brother D* - Thank you, much appreciated my Friend!!!

*Brother Gary* - Thank you SO much, I appreciate your support!!! Wish you could too, but another time for sure my Friend!!!

*Brother Bolt* - Thank you very much my Friend, I appreciate the encouragement!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Jun 15, 2006)

Let's see, new shoes, haircut, zoo, AB Tour..................Archie Mania on Saturday!!!!!!!!!  That's what I'm here for.  Lookin' forward to meeting you.  Hang tough the last few days, Arch!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 15, 2006)

Arch...you know I can't be there physically, but I will be there in spirit!! We are all here for ya!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 16, 2006)

*Brother Boiler* - I will my Friend!!! Not sure If I'll be able to see ya before I go on, but will be looking for you guys right afterwards!!! Either way I'm looking forward to finally shaking your hand!!!

*Sister Billie* - I can't tell you how much I appreciate the support, from you and everyone else!!!


Okay, shaved, naired, you name it last night, LOL!!! I can't stand this part of it!!! Today going to the sauna, trying for 45-60 minutes, we'll see how that goes!!! Eating EXTREMELY DRY today!!! Boiled chicken, Mmmmmmmmm  !!! No sodium, carbs will be right around 150 or so for the day!!! Miserable day, somebody please tell me why I'm doing this


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 16, 2006)

do you carb up tomorrow to get that "full" look??

Boiler..do I still get my Archie Mania thingy??

GOOD LUCK ARCHY!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 16, 2006)

Your doing it for me!!!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 16, 2006)

*Sister Billie* - I actually had around 400 carbs on wed. then 175 on Thursday and 150 today, so "hopefully" that flat look will dissapear!!! Thank you for the well wishes, Your support has meant the world to me!!!

*Brother Bolt* - Oh, so your the "one"!!! How about you loan me your abs then, LOL!!! Thank you though my Friend, seriously for encourageing me!!!


Lasted an hour in the sauna, had to take a few breaks here and there, but made it a whole hour!!! Let me tell you, I feel like crap, like someone just "smote" me down!!! Hopefully it'll do it's magic and I'll have at least 1 ab to show for it!!! LOL!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 16, 2006)

You'll look great my friend!!!

Keep your head up.

My abs are like a 6pack of beer...They look great outside but its more pacticle to leave em in the fridge...I only take em out for special occations


----------



## Devlin (Jun 16, 2006)

I really really wish I could be there in person for you.  However even though I'm not there in person, I am there is spirit.  I will be thinking of you all day tomorrow and will be wishing you the best.  Regardless of how you place, you are still a huge winner for achieving your goal of competing.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 16, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> I really really wish I could be there in person for you.  However even though I'm not there in person, I am there is spirit.  I will be thinking of you all day tomorrow and will be wishing you the best.  Regardless of how you place, you are still a huge winner for achieving your goal of competing.


 agreed!


----------



## boilermaker (Jun 16, 2006)

Archie, what you've done is simply amazing.  Wer're all so proud of you.  Whatever hapens tomorrow doesen't really matter  You committed yourseself to something and saw it through.  Through good times and bad, you never wavered.  I think I can speak for the group when we all tell you how proud we really are That was an awesome display of dedication  You should be very proud of yourself.


----------



## boilermaker (Jun 16, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Boiler..do I still get my Archie Mania thingy???


Billie, you got one if you want it.  Let Archie and Py evaluate it and if the think It's worthwhile, I'll send you one!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 17, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> I really really wish I could be there in person for you.  However even though I'm not there in person, I am there is spirit.  I will be thinking of you all day tomorrow and will be wishing you the best.  Regardless of how you place, you are still a huge winner for achieving your goal of competing.


Ditto that!!! Good luck buddy, you'll be in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 17, 2006)

Good luck Archy


----------



## fantasma62 (Jun 17, 2006)

Brother Arch, so you are going to be competing.  The fact that you have gotten to your goal makes me very happy and kinda' proud.  I mean, I did push you into the Dark Side (HIT) again a little while back   .  Nah man, I am just joking, this is your moment, seize it and enjoy it.  
Oh, of course....WIN!!!!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 17, 2006)

*Brother Bolt* - I'll take 'em anyway, LOL!!! Thank you for the support!!!

*Sister Devlin* - I appreciate that more than you know!!!

*Brother Boiler* - Wow, thank you from the bottom of my heart!!! Your support along with the others has made me feel good!!! Still wish I had more to show!!! And as far as your gift, I'm looking forward to that almost as much as I am the pancakes, LOL!!! In all seriousness, it's from your heart, and I know it'll be special, Thank you VERY Much my Friend!!!

*Brother Rocco* - Thank you very much my Friend!!! Your encouragement was always welcomed and appreciated!!!

*Sister Billie* - Thank you my Friend, I appreciate your support too!!!

*Brother Tony* - Ahhhhhhhhh, the Dark side, I remember!!! You are correct, and I thank you for that!!! Glad to have you back on board!!! Thank you for the support!!!


Okay, been back from pre-judgeing, there are 4 in my class, so I'm guarenteed at least 4th, LOL!!! Hopefuly may "ab" will take me to third, but don't think so!!! Looking forward to the night show, and then of course meeting BRother Boiler and Pylon, and PANCAKES!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 17, 2006)

Awww c'mon everyone iseating pancakes and I'm sitting home on a saturday night waiting for the results!  Dont keep me waiting


----------



## Devlin (Jun 17, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Awww c'mon everyone iseating pancakes and I'm sitting home on a saturday night waiting for the results!  Dont keep me waiting



You aren't the only one sitting home on a saturday night waiting for results.  Care to join me? The bar is open here


----------



## Pylon (Jun 18, 2006)

Kinda rushed this morning, but I got a few of the pics from the comp posted in my galelry for everyone.  Will get the rest up later.


----------



## Devlin (Jun 18, 2006)

Thanks for the pics. Now tell us.....How did Arch do  I'm just dieing to know.


----------



## Double D (Jun 18, 2006)

Hope you did well Arch. And no matter whether you placed well or not you sure did come a long way. Congratualtions.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 18, 2006)

gggggrrrrrrrrrrr....I was dying all day to get on the puter and find out how he did....someone fill us in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 19, 2006)

C'mon, c'mon, c'moooonn!!!!

Where are the stats on Arch?


----------



## fantasma62 (Jun 19, 2006)

Ok, so what's the news????


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## King Silverback (Jun 19, 2006)

LOL, Sorry everyone, Afraid I have some bad news, took 4th.............................................................................................................. out of 4!!! Big Flop, sorry to dissapoint!!! Wait till next time, I have made a vow to myself, to you all and to The Man with the plan from above, I will re-deem myself!!! Waiting on the pics to be sent, and I will post the sorry ole things!!! Here's one for now, I'm 3rd from the left!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 19, 2006)

Brother Boiler and Brother Pylon, Thank you two SO much for grinning and bearing that debacle!!! Was a pleasure meeting you BRother Boiler, the plant is an INCREDIBLE gift, many, many thanks to you!!! It's on my counter in the kitchen, again, thank you from the bottom of my heart!!! Hope you both had a GREAT Fathers day, and you had a safe flight back BRother boiler!!! All's I can say is wait till you see what I unveil next time!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Jun 19, 2006)

Archie, absolutely no regrets here.  I had a great time in St. Louis and it was great to finally meet you.  I thought you did awesome up there!!!  Glad you enjoyed the plant.  I'll send you the care sheet tonight.  Please forward a copy to your sister for me.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 19, 2006)

Arch...we are certainly, and by no means...disappointed.  You did something that myself and who knows who else, could only dream of...you got up there and you did it.   And I happen to think you look AMAZING.  I can't wait to see some of the other pictures.

And you know what else?  You've got a plan and from THE MAN no less, to do better next time!  You're only getting better my dear!

Hugs and Kisses


----------



## Double D (Jun 19, 2006)

4th isn't anything to hang your head at. You showed incredible work and dedication, so to that I salute you.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 19, 2006)

Holy crap Archie...I'm so proud of you!!! We need better pictures though. You've really inspired me and have driven me to want to be better and more focused as well. Right now your one of my main inspirators! And you've done something I've already found out twice last minute that I CAN'T do LOL. Congrats buddy!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 19, 2006)

*Brother Boiler* - Thank you so much, your support through all of this was/Is Incredible my Friend!!!

*Sister Fitty* - Thank you also, from the bottom of my heart!!! I will be posting some soon!!!

*Brother D* - Thank you also my Friend, VERY much appreciated!!!

*Brother Rocco* - Wow, I don't know what to say!!! Thank you my Friend, I'm glad whenever I can honestly help someone, I can't thank you enough for your support!!!


----------



## fantasma62 (Jun 19, 2006)

Brother Arch, first of all, you need to be proud of the fact that you had the 'nads to stand there and compete.  How many of us talk a lot but don't actually get to back it up.  I am sure I would not have been able to do what you did.
There is nothing harder than busting your ass for weeks to be the judged by a group of people.  I don't know what I'd do.
At least now you know exactly where you missed out (I figure) and can work on that for next time.  Either way brother, I could not be prouder of what you have done.
Oh, and thanks for the advice regarding training my wife......


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 19, 2006)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Brother Arch, first of all, you need to be proud of the fact that you had the 'nads to stand there and compete.  How many of us talk a lot but don't actually get to back it up.  I am sure I would not have been able to do what you did.
> There is nothing harder than busting your ass for weeks to be the judged by a group of people.  I don't know what I'd do.
> At least now you know exactly where you missed out (I figure) and can work on that for next time.  Either way brother, I could not be prouder of what you have done.
> Oh, and thanks for the advice regarding training my wife......


Thank you my Friend, that means ALOT to me Brother Tony!!!

Glad I could help, I try when I can!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 19, 2006)

More pics are up in my Gallery, sorry not so good, thats all I have for now, still waiting on some to be sent!!! be NICE!!!


----------



## fantasma62 (Jun 19, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Thank you my Friend, that means ALOT to me Brother Tony!!!
> 
> Glad I could help, I try when I can!!!


 

I should thank you for your hard work.  It's inspiring, no bull...


----------



## Double D (Jun 19, 2006)

So what now? Where to go from here? You goin to take a week or 2 off? I betcha already had you a burger or something?


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 19, 2006)

*Brother Tony* - I humbly Thank you my Friend!!!

*Brother D* - Nah, thinking about starting back up Wednesday!!! No, no burger, just 2 pancakes, LOL!!! And a half of a philly Cheese Steak sandwich!!!


----------



## Double D (Jun 19, 2006)

Your killing me.....pancakes.....oh so beautiful! Now I am hungry, here I go for another chicken breast (yum yum). 

I'll be trackin your progress, hit er hard.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 19, 2006)

Will be coming up with another routine, a Hybrid HIT if you will!!! Came in for my contest at 228 (was originally shooting for 225, so not bad), looking to get down to around 205 by this Thanksgiving, and maybe even under 200 for my next show!!! I wanna be RIPPED!!!


----------



## Double D (Jun 19, 2006)

200 from 225 thats pretty insane. I wanna see it. From your determination that you have already shown I know that you won't have any trouble doing it.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 19, 2006)

Double D said:
			
		

> 200 from 225 thats pretty insane. I wanna see it. From your determination that you have already shown I know that you won't have any trouble doing it.


Thank you for the encouragement my Friend, much appreciated!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 19, 2006)

Arch! Just catching up on your results, sorry it was only fourth, but in my mind, as everyone else has already said, you are already a winner just for getting up there and competing...it's something I will probably NEVER do in my life, even if I look like Jay Cutler or Ronnie Coleman, I just don't have the, well, balls, to do it like you did, and that's half the battle....

As long as you had fun, got the experience, and learned from your mistakes so next time you can come in and kick some ass, then's that's all you can ask for!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 19, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> Arch! Just catching up on your results, sorry it was only fourth, but in my mind, as everyone else has already said, you are already a winner just for getting up there and competing...it's something I will probably NEVER do in my life, even if I look like Jay Cutler or Ronnie Coleman, I just don't have the, well, balls, to do it like you did, and that's half the battle....
> 
> As long as you had fun, got the experience, and learned from your mistakes so next time you can come in and kick some ass, then's that's all you can ask for!


It's all good, thank you for the encouragement!!! I honestly LOVE it, you should give it a shot, it's no where near as bad as you think!!! Again, thank you my Friend!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 19, 2006)

Nice job AA.     I like the Mentzer pose!!    You worked hard for this....you should be proud


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 19, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Nice job AA.     I like the Mentzer pose!!    You worked hard for this....you should be proud


Thank you my Friend, VERY much appreciated!!!


----------



## fantasma62 (Jun 19, 2006)

Brother Arch, time for a much needed critique.
First, I want to know your thoughts on Miriam's workout, second, pick apart my proposed workout.
I know you said it looked good, but if you do see something you don't like, please let me know...


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 19, 2006)

Nice work AA, I can't imagine you going to ~200 or under .


----------



## Devlin (Jun 19, 2006)

I am so proud of you.  Regardless of how you placed, you are a winner for toughing out the training, the diet and for getting up there on stage to be judged.  YOu are a strong man not just in body, but in mind.  As others have said you are an inspiration to all of us.

Now I'm off to go droll over your pics


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 19, 2006)

I am now following Dev to drool...

after seeing that one picture I wanna put my .02 in...I think you were robbed!!!  In my opinion you should have gotten at LEAST 3rd over that guy that's second from left...but what do I know...you are and CONTINUE to be a huge source of inspiration for me Mikey!!  Once again, great job...you look fantastic (hot! hot! hot!)


----------



## bludevil (Jun 20, 2006)

Congrats Arch, you did a tremendous job and you looked great. As others stated, it takes a lot of courage and determination to compete, and you did an inspiring job. Take care bud and god bless


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 20, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> LOL, Sorry everyone, Afraid I have some bad news, took 4th.............................................................................................................. out of 4!!! Big Flop, sorry to dissapoint!!! Wait till next time, I have made a vow to myself, to you all and to The Man with the plan from above, I will re-deem myself!!! Waiting on the pics to be sent, and I will post the sorry ole things!!! Here's one for now, *I'm 3rd from the left!!!*



Oh the BIG one !!!!   Congrats Angel !!! You did great!!!! You are an inspiration to many here , keep it up


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 20, 2006)

*Brother Tony* - I posted in your journal my Friend!!! Hope that helps!!!

*Brother Sean* - Thank you my Friend, much appreciated, is that a good  , or a bad  ??? LOL!!!

*Sister Devlin* - Thank you SO much for the words of encouragement, that means more to me than you will prolly ever know, Thank you for the continued support!!!

*Sister Billie* - I can't say what that means to me, thank you also for your never waiving encouragement!!! I can only hope someday I can help you as much!!!

*Brother Blu* - Hello my Friend, hows life for you??? Thank you for those kind words, VERY much appreciated!!! GODspeed you and yours as well Brother Blu!!!

*Brother Gary* - Thank you also my Friend!!! Hope all is well in Garyland!!!

Putting the finishing touches on my new routine!!! It's really similar to Mentzers Heavy Duty routine in his newest book, but with a twist of Angel, LOL!!! Thinking about starting a new journal, but not sure!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 21, 2006)

Let's see the new routine!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 21, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> LOL, Sorry everyone, Afraid I have some bad news, took 4th.............................................................................................................. out of 4!!! Big Flop, sorry to dissapoint!!! Wait till next time, I have made a vow to myself, to you all and to The Man with the plan from above, I will re-deem myself!!! Waiting on the pics to be sent, and I will post the sorry ole things!!! Here's one for now, I'm 3rd from the left!!!


hey...um..wasn't this like...your FIRST show????  you got fourth??? So what.
U did AWESOME, sir!  Don't make us meet up w/ you at the Arnold next spring and order a beat down for this defeatist attitude. I am not afraid at all to send in Dev, Fitty AND Billie to give you a brow beatin' you won't soon likely forget, mister! 
You did a great job and you should be proud of yourself! We all are. Looks like u had some good competition...so you take from this experience on what to improve for the next round, right? 
Let's GET 'ER DONE!


now, if u will excuse me..I seem to need to go find a mop and bucket to clean up all this drool that the girls are leaving in your wake....


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 21, 2006)

Wow arch you did GREAT!!!!  Awsome pics....and you had some tough competition there!  I think you did an awsome job transforming yourself and your next comp you will blow them out of the water!!!

I wish I could have been there to support you and I promise next time I will sir!


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 21, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Brother Sean* - Thank you my Friend, much appreciated, is that a good  , or a bad  ??? LOL!!!



Well, it's just you seem to have a big frame, so 200lbs seems like it'd be REALLY light for you.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 22, 2006)

*Brother YM* - It's comin shortly, nothing fancy, just a few different twists!!!

*Brother Burner* - THank you very much, I appreciate that more than I could ever say!!! Your going to the Arnold for sure??? Good Stuff, will be great to meet ya!!!

*Brother Bolt* - Thank you also, your words have helped me tremendously through this whole thing!!! You where there with me my Friend, I thank you for your support!!! We will meet my Friend, that we will!!!

*Brother Sean* - I hear ya, but I really , REALLY want to be ripped, I'm going for the Frank Zane look next time!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 22, 2006)

Okay, new routine, actually it's an old one, but with a few twists (Have to Angelize it, LOL!!!)

Monday - (PUSH) Chest/Delts/Triceps/Cardio
Tuesday - Cardio
Wednesday - (PULL) Back/Traps/Biceps/Cardio
Thursday - Cardio
Friday - Legs/Abs/Cardio
Saturday - Cardio
Sunday - OFF

Okay, here is where the twists come in to play!!!

First exercise will consist of 2 sets, with a 30 second rest in between the sets!!!
The second exercise will be an all out set to failure, with rest/pause as many reps as possible after!!!
The third exercise will consist of an all out set to failure, with negatives only after, as many as possible, and will shoot for an 6-8 count negative!!!

Rep Ranges will differ also, 1st=6-8 , 2nd=8-10 , 3rd=10-12

Kinda confusing I know, it's hard to put down but Monday you will all see it after I do it, hopefully then any questions will be answered!!!

Here is an example :
Chest-
Incline BB Bench
???x6-8 (rest 30 seconds)
???x?  immediatly to next exercise

Incline DB Press/Flyes
??x8-10, rest/pause x ?

Dips
???x10-12, followed by as many negatives with a 6-8 count possible

Hope this explains it a little bit more!!! I am taking a little from HIT,P/RR/S, and DC training!!! Kinda a Hybrid HIT with a twist of ANGEL!!!

New journal or keep this one??? What do you all think???


----------



## Devlin (Jun 22, 2006)

A bit confusing, but sounds like another killer workout  

A new chapter in your life/training...I vote for a new journal.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 22, 2006)

I thought that many negatives weren't good? ya got a spotter now?

heh...I've been saying I am going to the Arnold for several years now...never seems to work out, but I do wanna go!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 22, 2006)

*Sister Devlin* - It should make more sense when you see it wrote down!!! I'm leaning towards a new journal too, but not sure of a name!!!

*Brother Burner* - Negatives are my Friend!!! LOL, no spotter yet, working on getting one though!!! I am only HItting each bodypart once a week, so I will have plenty of recovery time, is that what you meant???


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 23, 2006)

Just got caught up with everything.  I have just one thing to say - .
You had a plan and stuck with it.  That makes you #1 with us.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 26, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Just got caught up with everything.  I have just one thing to say - .
> You had a plan and stuck with it.  That makes you #1 with us.


Thank you BRother Triple, that means ALOT to me!!! How goes it with you???


On a side note, my Mom had surgery (Brother Pylon and Boiler know whats goin on) She is getting out today, so I have been at the hospital since Friday off and on, so I have not had time to get on here, I apologize to you all!!! Like I said she gets out tonight, so I will be able to get back on after tonight!!! Hope all is well with you all, GODspeed you and yours!!!

I will be starting a new journal for the next chapter in my life, taking suggestions if you like to bounce some off of my head, I have an idea, but not sure!!! I'm not necessarily doing HIT so to speak, but a kind of hybrid between HIT, Heavy Duty,and DC training!!! Gotta run, talk to you all soon!!!


----------



## Devlin (Jun 26, 2006)

Take all the time you need with your mom.  I hope your mom has a quick and full recovery.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 26, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Take all the time you need with your mom.  I hope your mom has a quick and full recovery.


Ditto!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 27, 2006)

How's your mom doing? Hope everything is fine.

I like the look of your new program!!! Good luck with it...those are the kinda things I'd like you to help me incorporate into what I do!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 27, 2006)

Arch   I hope your mom is doing okay.  Check in when you can okay hon?

We are all looking forward to your new program


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 27, 2006)

Hi Archy!  I agree with everyone else...family first!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 27, 2006)

*Sister Devlin* - Thank you, much appreciated!!!

*Brother Bolt* - Ditto, ummm...........Ditto, LOL!!!

*Brother Rocco* - Shes doing fairly good, it's a shoulder replacement that went bad and started eating her bone and muscle with a bad infection, it's out now and shes home with a block basically for structure purpose and a round of antibiotics before they attempt another reconstruction surgery!!! I will gladly help, just wait till you see my new routine and ideas, and we can talk!!!

*Sister Fitty* - Thank you VERY much, I appreciate your support!!! I hope one day I can help and support you all as you have me!!!

*Sister Billie* - Thank you also, Check your journal, I hope that helps!!!

Okay all, my Best Friend is going to be starting a journal here..............AND we will be hooking up and working out together!!! Thats gonna do SO much for me (Him too I hope, LOL), I will post some pics of him and I, and of BRother Pylon,Boiler, and I too (Of course Lilbit got into the pics too!!!)


Thinking of this for a journal name, what do you all think???

*Angels Asylum - Temple of Intensity*


----------



## Devlin (Jun 27, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Okay all, my Best Friend is going to be starting a journal here..............AND we will be hooking up and working out together!!! Thats gonna do SO much for me (Him too I hope, LOL), I will post some pics of him and I, and of BRother Pylon,Boiler, and I too (Of course Lilbit got into the pics too!!!)
> 
> 
> Thinking of this for a journal name, what do you all think???
> ...



Love the new journal title  

Sounds like your mom had a bad situation with her shoulder.  I wish her a speedy and as painless of a recovery as possible.

Looking forward to your best friend joining our group here.  Also looking forward to all the pics.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 27, 2006)

Just got caught up with the contest... You did awesome man and you looked great!  Takes a lot of guts to get up on that stage.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 27, 2006)

Great title for the journal bud!!!

Glad your buddy is coming by...great to get our name outthere and expand!!!


----------



## Double D (Jun 27, 2006)

agreed, excellent title!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 28, 2006)

Glad your mom is doing better. Love the new journal name!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 28, 2006)

Excellent Title indeed!!!

Can't wait to meet your friend and I can't wait to see all of those pics


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 28, 2006)

Hey Archie!
Hope all is well w/ you, sir.


----------



## Luke95 (Jun 28, 2006)

Hey Brother A!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 29, 2006)

*Sister Devlin* - Thank you on ALL accounts, I appreciate that!!!

*Brother JD* - Thank you too, I actually enjoy doing shows, again thank you for the encouragement my Friend!!!

*Brother Bolt* - Thanks, glad you like it!!! We just went to the gym and my Best Friend joined, whoo hoo, another morning psycho like me!!! LOL!!!

*Brother D2* - Thank you, appreciate that!!!

*Brother Rocco* - Thank you very much, glad you like it!!!

*Sister Fitty* - Glad you like it too!!! He is registered here I believe, his ID is Bad Itch I think!!! I'm having trouble with the pics, need to resize them!!!

*Brother Burner* - All is great my Friend, thanks for askin!!! Hope all is well for you as well!!!

*Brother Luke* - Hello BRother, hows it goin??? Your pic is great, lookin lean and mean!!!


Okay, like I said we went to 24 hour Fitness and he joined, he might meet me in the morning, not sure about that yet, but will start up the new routine next week, this week is just some light stuff to get back into the swing of things, which is why I havn't posted the w/o's!!!

Fairly straight forward, kinda a blend between Heavy Duty and DC training!!! Hopeing to take myself to the next level or 2, and my Partner will help me do just that!!!

Will be doing a 6 week cycle each time, this first cycle is :

Monday - Chest/Delts/Tris/Cardio
Tuesday - Cardio
Wednesday - Back/Traps/Bis/Cardio
Thursday - Cardio
Friday - Legs/Abs/Cardio
Saturday - Cardio
Sunday - REST!!!

Have a goal to be at or close to 205 by Thanksgiving, training to get lean, and then put some clean size on!!!


----------



## Devlin (Jun 29, 2006)

I see lots of cardio in there, but I know you can more than handle it.  Looking forward to the new workouts.  

How's your mom doing.  I hope she's feeling much better.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 29, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> I see lots of cardio in there, but I know you can more than handle it.  Looking forward to the new workouts.
> 
> How's your mom doing.  I hope she's feeling much better.


It is, but I'm realy wanting to get lean and mean so I will do what I must!!!

Thank you Very much, shes doing fairly good so far  !!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 29, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Will be doing a 6 week cycle each time, this first cycle is :
> 
> Monday - Chest/Delts/Tris/Cardio
> Tuesday - Cardio
> ...



I've enjoyed that split in the past, although not with so much cardio.  Are you still doing the 20 minutes blitz?


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 29, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> I've enjoyed that split in the past, although not with so much cardio.  Are you still doing the 20 minutes blitz?


Looking forward to it!!! Cardio is a MUST with me, so we'll see how it goes!!! And as far as the 20 minute Blitz, Yes Sir!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 29, 2006)

Put a few more pics in the old gallery, be nice!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jun 29, 2006)

Heya Arch -

Glad to hear your Mom's doing well.  Like the new journal name as well.

Hey, ask your buddy what his wife's maiden name was.  My mom is curious.  Aslo, ask if she knows Karen Deering.  They are about the same age, I think.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 29, 2006)

holy crap Arch!! look at those GUNS!! Very sexy IMO..


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 30, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Put a few more pics in the old gallery, be nice!!!



I especially liked the 3 amigos.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 30, 2006)

*Brother Pylon* - Thank you very much!!! Her name was Whorton (spelling) I think!!! Didn't get a chance to ask her yet!!!

*Sister Billie* - Welcome to the Gun Show, LOL, always wanted to say that!!! They are more like pea shooters though!!! Thank you for the compliment my Friend!!!

*BRother Triple* - LOL, that was a fun one!!!


----------



## sandiebroker (Oct 10, 2012)

That looks like a tough quick workout!!


----------



## ak1951 (Apr 9, 2013)

Sooooo...6 years later...how did it work out for you King? I am just starting a Mentzer program.


----------



## ak1951 (Apr 29, 2013)

Dang... I was really hoping to hear more from the guy that started this thread! I love old threads...hummm...maybe cuz I'm old!!!


----------

